# knitting tea party 24 june '16 friday



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 24 June '16 Friday

We are having a lovely day today - 88° - bright sunshine - cloudless blue skies - tiny breeze - the humidity is almost perfect - even so it is just perfect for sitting outside. I have the door and some windows open - lovely to have the fresh air wafting through the house.

The following recipe is a soup. But I think you will appreciate this soup - it comes out of your garden later in the summer when you have a cool evening.

Summer Corn Soup

This corn soup tastes like summer in a bowl. It's all about the corn in this one.

Prep time: 20 mins
Cook time: 30 mins
Total time: 50 mins

Sweet summer corn soup. With just a few ingredients you can have a bowl of summer right in front of you. This corn soup is so easy to make.

Author: Pamela Braun
Recipe type: Dinner
Cuisine: American
Serves: 4

Ingredients

2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
1 large leek, white and light green parts only, chopped and washed well
1 celery stalk, chopped
5 ears corn, kernels cut off and cobs reserved
1 medium Yukon Gold potato, peeled and chopped
¼ cup creme fraiche (I used Greek yogurt)
Kosher salt
Freshly ground black pepper

Instructions

1. Heat oil in a large pot over medium heat.

2. Add leek and celery and cook until softened. Keep stirring the vegetables.

3. Add corn kernels, corn cobs, potato and 6 cups of water to pot.

4. Bring to a boil then reduce to a simmer and cook for 30 minutes until vegetables are soft.

5. Remove and toss out corn cobs.

7. Working in batches, puree soup in a blender (remember to vent your blender so that the hot air can escape and the soup doesn't explode all over you) until smooth.

8. Strain blended soup into another pot and continue to puree and strain until all of the soup has been pureed and strained.

9. Whisk in yogurt and season with salt and pepper.

10. Garnish with kernels of corn.

http://mymansbelly.com/2016/06/24/summer-corn-soup

Roasted Garlic Grilled Vegetables

Roasted Garlic Grilled Vegetables: Grilled vegetables are the "hottest" food of the summer! Grill Mates® Roasted Garlic & Herb Seasoning gives vegetables a robust flavor boost. Try different grilling techniques to make these veggies even more versatile.

10 minsPrep time
15 minsCook time

Serves: Makes 8 servings.

Ingredients

1 ear corn, cut into chunks
1 medium red onion, cut into thin wedges
1 small green bell pepper, cut into chunks
1 small red bell pepper, cut into chunks
1 small yellow bell pepper, cut into chunks
1 small yellow squash, sliced
1 cup mushroom halves
2 tablespoons oil
1 tablespoon McCormick® Grill Mates® Roasted Garlic & Herb Seasoning

Directions

1. Toss vegetables with oil and Seasoning in large bowl.

2. Place vegetables in grill basket, grill rack or thread onto skewers.

3. Grill over medium heat for 12 to 15 minutes or until vegetables are tender, turning occasionally.

Cooking tip: (1) For charred and smoky vegetables: Do not cut vegetables. Brush whole vegetables with oil and sprinkle with Seasoning. Grill over medium heat 12 to 15 minutes or until charred, turning occasionally. Slice or cut into bite-size chunks before serving. (2) For tender and juicy vegetables: Grill in a foil packet. Place vegetables in center of large sheet of heavy duty aluminum foil. Drizzle vegetables with oil and sprinkle with Seasoning; toss to coat well. Bring up sides of foil; double fold top and ends to tightly seal packet. Grill over medium-high heat 12 to 15 minutes or until vegetables are tender, turning packet over halfway through cook time.

Nutrition information: (Amount per serving) - Calories: 68Cholesterol: 0mg - Sodium: 235mg - Protein: 4g Sodium: 235mgProtein: 4g - Total Fat: 4gFiber: 2g - Carbohydrate: 8g

http://www.mccormick.com/Grill-Mates#!/all/Roasted-Garlic-Grilled-Vegetables

Breakfast-on-the-Go Biscuits

These biscuits have no added sugar and are gluten free if gluten free oats are used, such as Only Oats. They have a good flavor and are still good the next day, or the next!

Ingredients

1 1/3 cups oat flour (gluten free or regular) - you can use your coffee grinder to turn oat flakes into oat flour, if you wish. 
1/4 cup almond flour 
2 1/2 tsp. baking powder 
3 tbsp butter 
1 egg 
1 rounded tablespoon mayonnaise (I used Miracle Whip) - or sour cream 
milk or buttermilk to make 3/4 cup 
1/3 cup dried cranberries

Directions

1. Blend dry ingredients together

2. Cut in butter until you have a uniform crumb

3. Put egg and mayonnaise in a cup and add enough milk to make 3/4 cup

4. Stir liquid into flour mixture and stir just until well blended

5. Stir in cranberries

6. Drop by tablespoon onto baking sheet lined with parchment paper

7. Bake for 15 minutes @ 425 degree.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.

The following recipe: I feel can be made as directed or done to your liking Sausage is sausage - potatoes can be yesterday's leftover home fries or made fresh - etc - etc - etc. I'm ever mindful of our friends not in North America. So I feel this recipe could be used by any of us. ---- Sam

All American Egg Bake

1/6th of recipe (2 egg bakes): 157 calories, 4.5g total fat (2.5g sat fat), 486mg sodium, 10g carbs, 1.5g fiber, 1.5g sugars, 16.5g protein

SmartPoints® value 4*

Sausage, potatoes, cheese... This is some serious comfort food!

Prep: 15 minutes 
Cook: 30 minutes

MAKES 6 SERVINGS
Ingredients:

3 frozen meatless or turkey sausage patties with 80 calories or less (like the kind by MorningStar Farms or Jimmy Dean)
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup chopped bell pepper
1/4 tsp. garlic powder
1/4 tsp. onion powder
1/4 tsp. each salt and black pepper
2 cups (about 16 large) egg whites or fat-free liquid egg substitute
2 cups frozen shredded hash browns, thawed
3/4 cup shredded reduced-fat cheddar cheese 
Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Spray a 12-cup muffin pan with nonstick spray.

2. Prepare sausage patties in a skillet sprayed with nonstick spray or on a microwave-safe plate in the microwave. (See package instructions for exact temperature and cook time.) Crumble or chop.

3. Bring a large skillet sprayed with nonstick spray to medium-high heat. Add onion, bell pepper, and 1/8 tsp. of each seasoning. Cook and stir until veggies have softened and lightly browned, about 4 minutes.

4. In a large bowl, combine egg whites/substitute with remaining 1/8 tsp. of each seasoning. Whisk thoroughly. Add crumbled/chopped sausage, cooked veggies, thawed hash browns, and cheese. Stir to mix.

5. Evenly distribute egg mixture among the muffin cups.

6. Bake until firm and cooked through, about 20 minutes.

Tips: (1) If you're not eating the egg bakes immediately, let them cool completely. Then cover and refrigerate until you're ready to eat. (2) For best results, reheat in the microwave. First, wrap an egg bake in a paper towel. Then microwave for 20 seconds, or until hot. Easy!

www.hungrygirl.com

This is 1,176 words so hopefully I have not gone over the limit. ---- Sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 17th June, 2016* by Darowil 

*sugarsugar's* mother has been having chest pain- seems more settled by the end of the week.

*Rookie* is off on vacation. At her DDs for now- DD broke up with her boyfriend of 1 year and is comfortable with the decision. She has since moved on and caught up with *Dreamweaver*. Dreamweaver for those newer ones among us used to join us regularly but her health and needs of her mother prevented her from continuing to visit. Jynx seems much less stressed now that her brother has taken over responsibly for their mother.

*Gwen, cmaliza and Marianne* have had a great time catching up this week. Marianne's Mum is in a slow decline. Gwen's RA is really playing up - thus stopping her knitting. After a lot of fuss and carry-on she now has a gel, which seems to be working really well. So some knitting might be in sight again.

*Cashmeregma* is in Germany with DH who is currently working though they will have some holiday time as well. Following the discussion about the Diclofenac that Gwen is now on Daralene went to a pharmacy and got not just the gel but tablets as well. And she too loves the result.

*Railyn* plans on moving house in September when the lease comes up for renewal - not working with DHs walker etc. Planning a manufactured home, which can be adapted to their needs and then need to find somewhere to put it. She is feeling much better so the anaemia is hopefully under control.

*vabchnonnie* went to house sit for her son and family (and look after the 3 puppies). The day after they left she fell and broke her shoulder. Son needed to return from the vacation to help her out. She is now back home but managing alone with one usable arm. Another 3 weeks without using the arm still.

*Swedenme's* DS1 is going down to London to see what other options there might be for further treatment.

The 2 week old niece of *Kate's* niece has major heart issues which are now impacting other parts of her body - the poor little girl sounds critically ill. Consultants meeting to decide what to do.

*Designer* popped in to say she and Pat are doing ok and enjoying walks and drives around their area of Vancouver Island.

*Bonnie's* DH is suffering with his gallbladder, ultrasound scheduled for Monday.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PHOTOS from 17th June KTP
2 - *Lurker* - DGS (a few years ago)
5 - *Agnes* - Shetland shawl pattern
6 - *Agnes* - 2 ply shawls pattern
8 - *TNS* - Best friend shawls
9 - *Fan* - Baby blanket
12 - *Swedenme* - Noctilucent cloud 
22 - *Lurker* - Korowai weaving
25 - *Cashmeregma* - Cologne cathedral
26 - *Fan* - Beer stein
28 - *Gwen* - Alice
29 - *Swedenme* - Crochet headband
30 - *Fan* - Completed baby blanket
34 - *Cashmeregma* - Cologne pictures
37 - *Bonnie* - Disappearing 4 patch quilt
41 - *Fan* - New crochet square
45 - *Sugarsugar* - Volteron gel
46 - *Kate* - Luke / Volterol gel
48 - *Gwen* - Alice & Sydney/Diclofenac gel
55 - *Tami* - Volteron gel
56 - *Swedenme* - Baby blanket
59 - *Sugarsugar* - Snow on the Great Ocean Road
63 - *Cashmeregma* - Fish in lobster sauce

RECIPES
2 - *Agnes* - Homemade slime (link)
57 - *Sam* - Chicken picatta

CRAFTS
7 - *Bonnie* - Free ravelry patterns (link)
49 - *Lurker* - Breast cancer & 'knittedknockers' (link)
50 - *Bonnie* - Luminance lace yarn (link)
58 - *Sam* - Brioche rib infinity scarf (link)
67 - *Bonnie* - Lacey Chevron blanket (link)

OTHERS
34 - *Rookie* - How to install "jump to page.." (link)
52 - *Sam* - Henley on Todd (link)
69 - *Sam* - Blonde male jokes


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the good recipes Sam.It was so good to her that Dreamweaver is doing well,I really miss not seeing her posts..


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Just claiming a chair--someone went to the store and forgot a couple of things...so guess who's going now?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marking my spot- wet dreary day so I will stay home and knit I think- I had hoped to do some shopping and go to Papakura, but don't fancy getting cold and wet.

Edited to add, you don't mention the family, Sam, hope all are well!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks so much for looking at the recipes. please let us know if you make one. and it's great that you stopped by for a cuppa - we are going to be here all week sharing our stories which you probably have read along with us. please join us again real soon - always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Jeanie L said:


> Thanks for all the good recipes Sam.It was so good to her that Dreamweaver is doing well,I really miss not seeing her posts..


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam these Friday night meetings seem to come round quicker each week .we have been having the same hot weather as you all this week . Still very hot now at nearly 11 pm planning on leaving the windows open otherwise I'll never get to sleep . Had to get the fans out for youngest son as he gets very hot and that's the last thing we want him to be . well I think it's nearly my bedtime going over to main to have a quick catch up then sleep 
So it's a goodnight from me ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the family is fine julie. alex is working at wally world and well as manards so he is fairly busy. he also help gary with the baseball team that gary coaches.

alexis is here for the summer. she still works and kroger in maumee coffee stand (like a starbucks) - spending time with jake here and at his place. she grumpy too easily i think. lol

i don't see much of bailee - she waits tables at bob evans - otherwise she is in her room or at friends. she is at a 'i don't like my family' most of the time.

avery and ayden of course playing baseball all they can. otherwise they are typical 8and9 year olds - too noisy inside grumpy grandpa thinks.

bentley is enjoying life to the fullest. he has become a runner so heidi keeps the outside doors locked so he can't get out. he is getting better but still needs watched closely when he is outside.

life continues along with all the ups and downs of family - good days and not so good days. wouldn't have it any other way. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Marking my spot- wet dreary day so I will stay home and knit I think- I had hoped to do some shopping and go to Papakura, but don't fancy getting cold and wet.
> 
> Edited to add, you don't mention the family, Sam, hope all are well!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was thinking why is she going to bed - then it dawned on me - it is almost 6:00PM here so it would be nearly eleven there. sleep tight - don't let the bedbugs bite. --- sam --- think my dad said that to me every night he tucked me in bed.



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam these Friday night meetings seem to come round quicker each week .we have been having the same hot weather as you all this week . Still very hot now at nearly 11 pm planning on leaving the windows open otherwise I'll never get to sleep . Had to get the fans out for youngest son as he gets very hot and that's the last thing we want him to be . well I think it's nearly my bedtime going over to main to have a quick catch up then sleep
> So it's a goodnight from me ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> the family is fine julie. alex is working at wally world and well as manards so he is fairly busy. he also help gary with the baseball team that gary coaches.
> 
> alexis is here for the summer. she still works and kroger in maumee coffee stand (like a starbucks) - spending time with jake here and at his place. she grumpy too easily i think. lol
> 
> ...


Thanks for the up-date, Sam! I do envy your closeness to grandchildren, even if growing up can be a debatable thing. I guess we will be finding that out soon with my DGD- 14 next birthday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Speaking of grandchildren, I had a wonderful visit from oldest DD and all 5 grandkids this morning. Fixed them a late brunch of stone ground yellow grits, bacon, and cinnamon pull-apart monkey bread. Was delighted to just sit and visit with all of them and DD. DD had been in NYC last week (New York City) on business and was able to fit in a day of just being a tourist. She took lovely pictures of the Statue of Liberty, NYC harbor as they returned on the ferry, and from the very top level of the Empire State building along with other street scenes. She even had the chance to go to a Broadway play (Kinky Boots was the name of it). We were able to skype with Hannah before they left too. Hannah is going on a tour to some city (totally forget the name) tomorrow and then the weekend before heading to Scotland will be doing a tour group excursion to Granada. I'm so very proud of my girls' accomplishments and getting to experience so many wonderful things. Hannah is extremely excited about meeting Kate and seeing Scotland. I am living vicariously through their adventures for sure.

Sam thanks for the recipes. I've saved the Picatta Chicken for sure. We eat a lot of chicken. I know Georgia at one time was the chicken capital of the world but don't know if they still are or not. Even though Georgia is referred to as the peach state we haven't been #1 in peach production for quite some time. 

Big thanks to the summary gals; it is such a help; even if I read daily I forget stuff and sometimes miss things. Can't imagine the KTP without it now!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for starting another week.

Kate & Margaret, thanks for doing the summaries.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, sounds like a typical family to me.
Feeling better and setting up to go on hike if I still feel good.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the new tea party, recipes and update Sam and ladies. A beautiful day today, went to do some pottery painting today with eldest son then home to empty a suitcase of mine that he had been storing and forgot about. So it was 3 loads of washing and another load tomorrow as the airers now full. It's such a contrast to yesterday, there were floods very close by, in fact my sons neighbour's garden resembled an outdoor swimming pool. The talk now on tv is all about the aftermath of the referendum, mostly speculation as it will probably be about 2 years before we are out. So it's good to get on here and talk about important things, friends, family and knitting. All needing them are in my prayers. All take care.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Another good round of recipes Sam - thanks! Do hope you're feeling better everyday! Yes it's summer in USA. Feel terrible for the folks in W Virginia with flooding - scary and know first hand. Do hope everyone is feeling better and that includes all family members. So many wonderful pics of lovey places (have relatives in Germany but have never been there) and all the lovely handwork done. How's your magnificent project going Julie? This past Monday got a certified approval from gas and electric from county on generator. Well this AM in laundry room cleaning a few things before doing laundry lights went out. Came into kitchen and saw all was back on. Heard what I thought was a gardener but it was my generator. Was without power for 20 minutes. Nice to do laundry and have fans on as a/c only kicks in when it needs too. Yesterday the heat index in my area was 110 in the afternoon. Today it felt like 103. Do hope for some rain tonight. Have added items to grocery list to make the grilled veggies and maybe the soup - will run that past Melissa. Everyone is in my prayers and hope only happy dances each day! Hugs to all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Another good round of recipes Sam - thanks! Do hope you're feeling better everyday! Yes it's summer in USA. Feel terrible for the folks in W Virginia with flooding - scary and know first hand. Do hope everyone is feeling better and that includes all family members. So many wonderful pics of lovey places (have relatives in Germany but have never been there) and all the lovely handwork done. How's your magnificent project going Julie? This past Monday got a certified approval from gas and electric from county on generator. Well this AM in laundry room cleaning a few things before doing laundry lights went out. Came into kitchen and saw all was back on. Heard what I thought was a gardener but it was my generator. Was without power for 20 minutes. Nice to do laundry and have fans on as a/c only kicks in when it needs too. Yesterday the heat index in my area was 110 in the afternoon. Today it felt like 103. Do hope for some rain tonight. Have added items to grocery list to make the grilled veggies and maybe the soup - will run that past Melissa. Everyone is in my prayers and hope only happy dances each day! Hugs to all!


If you mean the Guernsey, Joanne, I have gone back to the original idea of a sweater, and have started the sleeve gusset, the weaving is waiting till Monday- it was too wet to venture out today!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Got to the store and back... The cupboard sure gets bare when one is away. I did get the stuff to make chicken piccata, probably tomorrow as tonight is burgers and tater tots.

The socks are still iin time out. DD had a hat idea she wanted me to try, so I'm off onto that.

The news is of more fires in California. So sad and hoping for rain for all in the path.

Hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> the family is fine julie. alex is working at wally world and well as manards so he is fairly busy. he also help gary with the baseball team that gary coaches.
> 
> alexis is here for the summer. she still works and kroger in maumee coffee stand (like a starbucks) - spending time with jake here and at his place. she grumpy too easily i think. lol
> 
> ...


Sounds like a typical family!

Going to the football today with Vicky and Elizabeth. As part of my membership this year I can bring someone in for free for 3 games. This week is the first of them so Vicky is coming with me. While it is cool it is sunny so shouldn't be too bad at least for most of the game.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is a TSA (transportation safty adinistration- i think i am right on that) - log i read every week. you might take a look. granted it is from the US but you might find in interesting what they find. just skim the page - you will be amazed. --- sam

it might help if i gave the URL - dumb me. http://blog.tsa.gov/2016/06/tsa-week-in-review-june-17th-23rd-sixty.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't forget a camera. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, sounds like a typical family to me.
> Feeling better and setting up to go on hike if I still feel good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you have to watch this - Chef Michael Smith's "Potato, Bacon and Cheddar Tart" scroll down the page to look at the pictures and directions. but be sure to watch the video - he gives some special instructions on laying the bacon in the skillet concerning the center. can you imagine this for breakfast. who is going to be the first to try it? --- sam

http://chefmichaelsmith.com/video/potato-bacon-cheddar-tart/

NOTE: i forgot to add he is from Prince Edward Island.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is a TSA (transportation safty adinistration- i think i am right on that) - log i read every week. you might take a look. granted it is from the US but you might find in interesting what they find. just skim the page - you will be amazed. --- sam
> 
> it might help if i gave the URL - dumb me. http://blog.tsa.gov/2016/06/tsa-week-in-review-june-17th-23rd-sixty.html


Yes I'm amazed alright! It's incredible how dumb some people are when travelling on planes. :sm25:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Like Lazareth, Dreamweaver rises again. Just getting ready to rejoin the living and IV has gone bad and ha to be changed...Then 3 hrs before I can type again. Will read to see what has been happening as the world kept on spinning. I've been gone but you all have not been forgotten. LOVE TO ALL. (Got to give Rookie a REAL hug.) Wish they would hurry. This thing is leaking and stinging and one handed typing is not working. Talk later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you back jynx - are you in the hospital? sending you tons of healing energy to surround you in warm healing goodness. hope to see you in august. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Like Lazareth, Dreamweaver rises again. Just getting ready to rejoin the living and IV has gone bad and ha to be changed...Then 3 hrs before I can type again. Will read to see what has been happening as the world kept on spinning. I've been gone but you all have not been forgotten. LOVE TO ALL. (Got to give Rookie a REAL hug.) Wish they would hurry. This thing is leaking and stinging and one handed typing is not working. Talk later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Like Lazareth, Dreamweaver rises again. Just getting ready to rejoin the living and IV has gone bad and ha to be changed...Then 3 hrs before I can type again. Will read to see what has been happening as the world kept on spinning. I've been gone but you all have not been forgotten. LOVE TO ALL. (Got to give Rookie a REAL hug.) Wish they would hurry. This thing is leaking and stinging and one handed typing is not working. Talk later.


Welcome back, what a lovely surprise, hoping all is well soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i was thinking why is she going to bed - then it dawned on me - it is almost 6:00PM here so it would be nearly eleven there. sleep tight - don't let the bedbugs bite. --- sam --- think my dad said that to me every night he tucked me in bed.


I used to say that to mine when they were little too but I could not tell you were I got the saying from .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

S


Gweniepooh said:


> Speaking of grandchildren, I had a wonderful visit from oldest DD and all 5 grandkids this morning. Fixed them a late brunch of stone ground yellow grits, bacon, and cinnamon pull-apart monkey bread. Was delighted to just sit and visit with all of them and DD. DD had been in NYC last week (New York City) on business and was able to fit in a day of just being a tourist. She took lovely pictures of the Statue of Liberty, NYC harbor as they returned on the ferry, and from the very top level of the Empire State building along with other street scenes. She even had the chance to go to a Broadway play (Kinky Boots was the name of it). We were able to skype with Hannah before they left too. Hannah is going on a tour to some city (totally forget the name) tomorrow and then the weekend before heading to Scotland will be doing a tour group excursion to Granada. I'm so very proud of my girls' accomplishments and getting to experience so many wonderful things. Hannah is extremely excited about meeting Kate and seeing Scotland. I am living vicariously through their adventures for sure.
> 
> Sam thanks for the recipes. I've saved the Picatta Chicken for sure. We eat a lot of chicken. I know Georgia at one time was the chicken capital of the world but don't know if they still are or not. Even though Georgia is referred to as the peach state we haven't been #1 in peach production for quite some time.
> 
> Big thanks to the summary gals; it is such a help; even if I read daily I forget stuff and sometimes miss things. Can't imagine the KTP without it now!


 Sounds like you had a perfect day chatty , happy and filled with love , hope you have many more such days Gwen 
I'm hoping the weather cooperates for when your daughter visits Kate and Scotland and look forward to seeing a picture


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Thanks for the new tea party, recipes and update Sam and ladies. A beautiful day today, went to do some pottery painting today with eldest son then home to empty a suitcase of mine that he had been storing and forgot about. So it was 3 loads of washing and another load tomorrow as the airers now full. It's such a contrast to yesterday, there were floods very close by, in fact my sons neighbour's garden resembled an outdoor swimming pool. The talk now on tv is all about the aftermath of the referendum, mostly speculation as it will probably be about 2 years before we are out. So it's good to get on here and talk about important things, friends, family and knitting. All needing them are in my prayers. All take care.


I think they should make me prime minister :sm23: the first thing I would do is sack all the so called news reporters as none of them report actual news just rumours and gossip . I couldn't miss the so called news yesterday as husband had it on but hopefully today he will go back to sport or shock horror something worthwhile watching :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Progress on the Vest that is morphing into a conventional Guernsey.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Jynx
Nice to hear from you . I hope your operation went well and you got the IV sorted . Look forward to hearing more from you now you are back


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on the Vest that is morphing into a conventional Guernsey.


Morning /evening Julie vest is looking great , I like the colour you are using . Is it going to be a vest with buttons or just a slip over one ?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Morning /evening Julie vest is looking great , I like the colour you are using . Is it going to be a vest with buttons or just a slip over one ?


Thanks Sonja! gone 7 .40pm., here!
Actually neither- I am sure now I have enough yarn to make a standard sweater with sleeves.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> you have to watch this - Chef Michael Smith's "Potato, Bacon and Cheddar Tart" scroll down the page to look at the pictures and directions. but be sure to watch the video - he gives some special instructions on laying the bacon in the skillet concerning the center. can you imagine this for breakfast. who is going to be the first to try it? --- sam
> 
> http://chefmichaelsmith.com/video/potato-bacon-cheddar-tart/
> 
> NOTE: i forgot to add he is from Prince Edward Island.


Oh my gosh that looks good. Simple too. I am going to try this.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on the Vest that is morphing into a conventional Guernsey.


Looks very good Julie????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Sonja! gone 7 .40pm., here!
> Actually neither- I am sure now I have enough yarn to make a standard sweater with sleeves.


I thought that is what you meant when I retread your post but then got distracted so it was to late to change 
Look forward to seeing it finished . You must have some lovely items that you have made for yourself Julie


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Morning folks from a grey rainy Fife,not visited much last week,been a busy week hospital appointment wise,3 different clinics on 3 different days,dont know why they couldn't make them for all on one day.Son had an op on his back,to relieve pressure on discs, Thursday in the hospital at Brechin approx 65 miles from where he lives,has been waiting 3 years but finally almost pain free.Will need to go read almost half of last weeks TP to find out whats been happening.thanks to Sam for the opening,and to the ladies for the summary.Hope everyone has had an improvement in any health or life problems hugs to all x


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Morning folks from a grey rainy Fife,not visited much last week,been a busy week hospital appointment wise,3 different clinics on 3 different days,dont know why they couldn't make them for all on one day.Son had an op on his back,to relieve pressure on discs, Thursday in the hospital at Brechin approx 65 miles from where he lives,has been waiting 3 years but finally almost pain free.Will need to go read almost half of last weeks TP to find out whats been happening.thanks to Sam for the opening,and to the ladies for the summary.Hope everyone has had an improvement in any health or life problems hugs to all x


Hello Agnes glad to hear your son is almost pain free although it was a long time to wait 
Hope the rain doesn't decide to stay , here we have beautiful clear blue skies it has been very warm all week hoping it will stay like this but the weather men keep forecasting rain hopefully they will keep getting it wrong


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Like Lazareth, Dreamweaver rises again. Just getting ready to rejoin the living and IV has gone bad and ha to be changed...Then 3 hrs before I can type again. Will read to see what has been happening as the world kept on spinning. I've been gone but you all have not been forgotten. LOVE TO ALL. (Got to give Rookie a REAL hug.) Wish they would hurry. This thing is leaking and stinging and one handed typing is not working. Talk later.


Great to see you back again- clearly you aren't or haven't been well if having IV drugs.
You haven't been forgotten here either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think they should make me prime minister :sm23: the first thing I would do is sack all the so called news reporters as none of them report actual news just rumours and gossip . I couldn't miss the so called news yesterday as husband had it on but hopefully today he will go back to sport or shock horror something worthwhile watching :sm02:


That sounds a great plan- they sure aren't unbiased.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Morning folks from a grey rainy Fife,not visited much last week,been a busy week hospital appointment wise,3 different clinics on 3 different days,dont know why they couldn't make them for all on one day.Son had an op on his back,to relieve pressure on discs, Thursday in the hospital at Brechin approx 65 miles from where he lives,has been waiting 3 years but finally almost pain free.Will need to go read almost half of last weeks TP to find out whats been happening.thanks to Sam for the opening,and to the ladies for the summary.Hope everyone has had an improvement in any health or life problems hugs to all x


Sounds like a busy week- nothing significant with all you appointments I hope. 
What a relief for your son to be almost pain free after so long.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Had a good afternoon with Vicky and Elizabeth. Did try to tell Elizabeth that Elizabeth was in Elizabeth (the city my team is based in) but she din't seem to interested for some reason. She gave us another victory- against a top 5 team and played consistently this time rather than poorly at times with one great quarter. For top teams this just won't work. So nice to see us put up a 4 quarter effort.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on the Vest that is morphing into a conventional Guernsey.


Thats looking good Julie- shows really well in that colour as well.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone. Good to be on early easier to catch up! Lovely sweater Julie, I can't imagine myself knitting all those patterns without getting something twisted up Thanks Sam for opening and the recipes the soup sonds good, I can't wait for corn! I have yellow squash in my garden and a bunch of small grape tomatoes ripening, love summer!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting another week.
> 
> Kate & Margaret, thanks for doing the summaries.


Ditto..... just marking my spot. :sm11:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

They keep forecasting rain for us but unfortunately they are usually right :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> you have to watch this - Chef Michael Smith's "Potato, Bacon and Cheddar Tart" scroll down the page to look at the pictures and directions. but be sure to watch the video - he gives some special instructions on laying the bacon in the skillet concerning the center. can you imagine this for breakfast. who is going to be the first to try it? --- sam
> 
> http://chefmichaelsmith.com/video/potato-bacon-cheddar-tart/
> 
> NOTE: i forgot to add he is from Prince Edward Island.


I must admit that it does look pretty scrumptious Sam. Boy that was a lot of bacon though. :sm24:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Sonja! gone 7 .40pm., here!
> Actually neither- I am sure now I have enough yarn to make a standard sweater with sleeves.


looks lovely,you will be nice and cosy over the winter with your ganseys :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I must admit that it does look pretty scrumptious Sam. Boy that was a lot of bacon though. :sm24:


there can never be to much bacon :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Like Lazareth, Dreamweaver rises again. Just getting ready to rejoin the living and IV has gone bad and ha to be changed...Then 3 hrs before I can type again. Will read to see what has been happening as the world kept on spinning. I've been gone but you all have not been forgotten. LOVE TO ALL. (Got to give Rookie a REAL hug.) Wish they would hurry. This thing is leaking and stinging and one handed typing is not working. Talk later.


Hey, welcome back! Sounds like you are in hospital though? I will read on and learn.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Sam. I love corn soup and will certainly try this. Your blond jokes were great. Hope you have a good weekend.


thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 24 June '16 Friday
> 
> We are having a lovely day today - 88° - bright sunshine - cloudless blue skies - tiny breeze - the humidity is almost perfect - even so it is just perfect for sitting outside. I have the door and some windows open - lovely to have the fresh air wafting through the house.
> 
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello Jynx good to see you hope they have the IV sorted out


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on the Vest that is morphing into a conventional Guernsey.


Lovely as always.... so it wont be a vest after all? Looks lovely and warm.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for the summaries!


KateB said:


> PHOTOS from 17th June KTP
> 2 - *Lurker* - DGS (a few years ago)
> 5 - *Agnes* - Shetland shawl pattern
> 6 - *Agnes* - 2 ply shawls pattern
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Agnes glad to hear your son is almost pain free although it was a long time to wait
> Hope the rain doesn't decide to stay , here we have beautiful clear blue skies it has been very warm all week hoping it will stay like this but the weather men keep forecasting rain hopefully they will keep getting it wrong


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

agnescr said:


> there can never be to much bacon :sm02: :sm02:


 :sm24: True!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So glad you had a wonderful visit with your girls, Gwen! I know they are hard to fit in as everyone is so busy. When my girls asked what I wanted for my birthday, I told them I wanted a day with them! How are you feeling today?


Gweniepooh said:


> Speaking of grandchildren, I had a wonderful visit from oldest DD and all 5 grandkids this morning. Fixed them a late brunch of stone ground yellow grits, bacon, and cinnamon pull-apart monkey bread. Was delighted to just sit and visit with all of them and DD. DD had been in NYC last week (New York City) on business and was able to fit in a day of just being a tourist. She took lovely pictures of the Statue of Liberty, NYC harbor as they returned on the ferry, and from the very top level of the Empire State building along with other street scenes. She even had the chance to go to a Broadway play (Kinky Boots was the name of it). We were able to skype with Hannah before they left too. Hannah is going on a tour to some city (totally forget the name) tomorrow and then the weekend before heading to Scotland will be doing a tour group excursion to Granada. I'm so very proud of my girls' accomplishments and getting to experience so many wonderful things. Hannah is extremely excited about meeting Kate and seeing Scotland. I am living vicariously through their adventures for sure.
> 
> Sam thanks for the recipes. I've saved the Picatta Chicken for sure. We eat a lot of chicken. I know Georgia at one time was the chicken capital of the world but don't know if they still are or not. Even though Georgia is referred to as the peach state we haven't been #1 in peach production for quite some time.
> 
> Big thanks to the summary gals; it is such a help; even if I read daily I forget stuff and sometimes miss things. Can't imagine the KTP without it now!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fires in California and flooding in West Virginia...prayers for those in need.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Good to see you!! Hope things are smooth in your life!


Dreamweaver said:


> Like Lazareth, Dreamweaver rises again. Just getting ready to rejoin the living and IV has gone bad and ha to be changed...Then 3 hrs before I can type again. Will read to see what has been happening as the world kept on spinning. I've been gone but you all have not been forgotten. LOVE TO ALL. (Got to give Rookie a REAL hug.) Wish they would hurry. This thing is leaking and stinging and one handed typing is not working. Talk later.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely, Julie! Is it verigated yarn?


Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on the Vest that is morphing into a conventional Guernsey.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> They keep forecasting rain for us but unfortunately they are usually right :sm16: :sm16:


It will be raining here through at least Thursday and maybe longer. Just can't see the weather beyond that. I'm so glad we had a few nice nights for our first dinner out and were able to sit outside, even though it was really hot. Last night DH had the first night where he could sit down and relax for dinner so we sat out along the river and had so much fun. Every restaurant was full inside and out and there was so much laughter with gypsy musicians and boats going by on the river. It seemed like it would be like that every night and I was so looking forward to sitting there with our friends who are arriving from France. Oh well, what is...is. Seeing them is the main thing, but it is so very special to sit outside along the Rhine. DH didn't have to get up to the alarm today and so nice since he will still be writing music today. Without the alarm we slept till 12:30 noon. Neither of us could believe the time. LOL. We must have really needed that sleep and feel we are both over jet lag at last. Off to the train station now to make reservations on the trains ahead for our trips following the concert on Thursday. It's a lot cooler today, just a high of 64f/18c. Have to help DH. LOL


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Another reasonably sunny day here although rain is forecast later. Latest update on Erin (my neice's niece, born on the 9th of June with heart problems) is that she had to have more surgery to remove debris from her chest which was blocking blood to her lungs and they have left her chest open until next week, then possibly more surgery. They had to put out an emergency call during surgery as she deteriorated, but she made it. It's one day at a time for the wee soul.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Looks very good Julie????


Thank you so much, Mags!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just a quick note: Dreamweaver has some complications from her surgeries so is in the hospital for some repairs. Prayers are welcome.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Agnes, glad your son is out of pain.
Jynx, yea! So glad to see you back. Hope your I.V. gets fixed. Healing energy sent your way.
Margaret, yeah for your team!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought that is what you meant when I retread your post but then got distracted so it was to late to change
> Look forward to seeing it finished . You must have some lovely items that you have made for yourself Julie


Most of what I've made lately (since joining KP) for myself has been neck scarves and cowls, because of feeling the drafts- A lot of things have been given away! (some have sold- but it is hard really to charge a fair return on adult sized knitting). I still consider myself to be learning.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, your vest is lovely. Admire all the patterns.
Jeanette, thank you for update on Jynx.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats looking good Julie- shows really well in that colour as well.


Thanks, Margaret! It is a good colour to work- very easy to 'read' the stitches- but I do have stitch markers in at strategic points!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone. Good to be on early easier to catch up! Lovely sweater Julie, I can't imagine myself knitting all those patterns without getting something twisted up Thanks Sam for opening and the recipes the soup sonds good, I can't wait for corn! I have yellow squash in my garden and a bunch of small grape tomatoes ripening, love summer!


Hello! I have been knitting these designs for around 24 years- so I am rather familiar with them. Still capable of making mistakes though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> looks lovely,you will be nice and cosy over the winter with your ganseys :sm24: :sm24:


Thanks Agnes, that is my intention! But this one is on commission.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lovely as always.... so it wont be a vest after all? Looks lovely and warm.


Thanks Cathy, no my fear I had insufficient yarn was unfounded.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Lovely, Julie! Is it verigated yarn?


No, not variegated- personally don't use that for a Gansey- but there are slight, very slight (more inconsistencies) in the yarn colour.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Another reasonably sunny day here although rain is forecast later. Latest update on Erin (my neice's niece, born on the 9th of June with heart problems) is that she had to have more surgery to remove debris from her chest which was blocking blood to her lungs and they have left her chest open until next week, then possibly more surgery. They had to put out an emergency call during surgery as she deteriorated, but she made it. It's one day at a time for the wee soul.


Oh gosh, she has a battle to fight for sure. Poor little thing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick note: Dreamweaver has some complications from her surgeries so is in the hospital for some repairs. Prayers are welcome.


Thanks for the update.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another reasonably sunny day here although rain is forecast later. Latest update on Erin (my neice's niece, born on the 9th of June with heart problems) is that she had to have more surgery to remove debris from her chest which was blocking blood to her lungs and they have left her chest open until next week, then possibly more surgery. They had to put out an emergency call during surgery as she deteriorated, but she made it. It's one day at a time for the wee soul.


What a tough introduction to life outside the womb. Praying for her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, your vest is lovely. Admire all the patterns.
> Jeanette, thank you for update on Jynx.


Thanks!
As I've just mentioned Joy, I've been knitting these patterns a long time!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The knitting looks fabulous, Julie! I'd like to do another Gansey sometime, but not a summer project for sure.

Healing thoughts for Jynx and Erin, on Full Power!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Ditto..... just marking my spot. :sm11:


How are your daughter and granddaughter getting along in their new home Cathy ?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The knitting looks fabulous, Julie! I'd like to do another Gansey sometime, but not a summer project for sure.
> 
> Healing thoughts for Jynx and Erin, on Full Power!


Thanks so much, Sorlenna! Definitely not in your summers! And you should be really proud of the one you have completed!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> They keep forecasting rain for us but unfortunately they are usually right :sm16: :sm16:


Darn you need to ask for the same weathermen who forecasts our weather ????. This area is now under a weather warning for very heavy downpour that could cause localised flooding and lightening . It does say that some areas might miss it . Looking up at our clear blue sky with not a cloud in sight I think it will be a while before it hits us if it does at all


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much, Sorlenna! Definitely not in your summers! And you should be really proud of the one you have completed!


I feel very accomplished with it, and I learned a lot! I'm also proud of myself for sticking with a long term project--shows how much I did enjoy it. :sm04:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I feel very accomplished with it, and I learned a lot! I'm also proud of myself for sticking with a long term project--shows how much I did enjoy it. :sm04:


 :sm24: In my opinion you finished it in record time!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> Another reasonably sunny day here although rain is forecast later. Latest update on Erin (my neice's niece, born on the 9th of June with heart problems) is that she had to have more surgery to remove debris from her chest which was blocking blood to her lungs and they have left her chest open until next week, then possibly more surgery. They had to put out an emergency call during surgery as she deteriorated, but she made it. It's one day at a time for the wee soul.


Prayers for her and all the family.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Darn you need to ask for the same weathermen who forecasts our weather ????. This area is now under a weather warning for very heavy downpour that could cause localised flooding and lightening . It does say that some areas might miss it . Looking up at our clear blue sky with not a cloud in sight I think it will be a while before it hits us if it does at all


We have thunder and heavy rain here now, in Romford. Would you like me to send it up to you?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: In my opinion you finished it in record time!


It didn't feel such at the time... It was my longest running project to date, I do believe. And I did not work on much else for the duration, quite unusual for me.

Meanwhile, I've hit a snag (not literally, thank goodness) with DD's hat, but we'll put our heads together and sort it, I'm sure.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Good Saturday morning to all. The sun is shining in my part of Ohio, and is 69°F. Thank you Sam, and ladies for the start of the new week. JeanieL, welcome! Hope to see more of you.

Here is another reminder about KAP. Registration is still open, if you are interested in attending!! Jeanie, since you are new to our group, KAP is Knit-A-Palooza. It is a gathering in Defiance, Ohio, where Sam (thewren) lives, once a year. It will be held August 12-14. We have lots of fun visiting, knitting, and some workshops taught by members. 

I have another chiropractor appointment this morning. I think that will get me back to where I need to be. I did well yesterday, and hardly know I did anything to put my back out, so I am sure I am on the mend!

We went for fish supper as usual last night. Before we left, they were ready to stop serving, and came around asking if we wanted an extra 15 pieces of perch for $8. DH told them yes. Sent a text to DD to see if they wanted it. No, they were at a ball game. Sent text to DDIL, no they had just eaten. Sent text to DS, no he had just eaten (works afternoon shift). Back to DD for directions to ball game. So we took the extra fish to the ball game. They had packed extra bread and butter to go with the fish in an extra bag. DD and Arriana met us at the car, so I let Arriana carry the bread. She immediately wanted to know if there was butter on it! Everything has to be buttered! She probably ate 3 slices of buttered bread, and at least 1 piece of fish, maybe more. DD and DSIL ate some, too, along with DH (Don't know where he put it!). When the game ended, DGS came over and saw the bag, and said "Food?!" Growing boys! He will be 13 next month. When he was at the Dr. last week he was measured. He is now 5' 2 1/2" tall! Won't be long and he will be as tall as I am. 

Time to find some breakfast and get ready for my appointment. See you later.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick note: Dreamweaver has some complications from her surgeries so is in the hospital for some repairs. Prayers are welcome.


Thanks Rookie. I think of her quite often. She was a huge part of of KP when I first joined here. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> We have thunder and heavy rain here now, in Romford. Would you like me to send it up to you?


Very kind of you to offer but I must graciously decline I mustn't be too selfish
Wonder if this cloud will fetch all the rain that's forecast ð : :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mrsvette said:


> Another good round of recipes Sam - thanks! Do hope you're feeling better everyday! Yes it's summer in USA. Feel terrible for the folks in W Virginia with flooding - scary and know first hand. Do hope everyone is feeling better and that includes all family members. So many wonderful pics of lovey places (have relatives in Germany but have never been there) and all the lovely handwork done. How's your magnificent project going Julie? This past Monday got a certified approval from gas and electric from county on generator. Well this AM in laundry room cleaning a few things before doing laundry lights went out. Came into kitchen and saw all was back on. Heard what I thought was a gardener but it was my generator. Was without power for 20 minutes. Nice to do laundry and have fans on as a/c only kicks in when it needs too. Yesterday the heat index in my area was 110 in the afternoon. Today it felt like 103. Do hope for some rain tonight. Have added items to grocery list to make the grilled veggies and maybe the soup - will run that past Melissa. Everyone is in my prayers and hope only happy dances each day! Hugs to all!


Hope someday you get to come here and meet your relatives. that would be so special.

All the bells are ringing from all the churches and we have the windows open so we can hear all of them. What a wonderful sound. It is just 4:45 so I'm not sure why they are all ringing so much. Perhaps something special. The sound itself is something very special.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Very kind of you to offer but I must graciously decline I mustn't be too selfish
> Wonder if this cloud will fetch all the rain that's forecast ð : :sm23:


It's ok. I was brought up knowing to share!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Sounds like a typical family!
> 
> Going to the football today with Vicky and Elizabeth. As part of my membership this year I can bring someone in for free for 3 games. This week is the first of them so Vicky is coming with me. While it is cool it is sunny so shouldn't be too bad at least for most of the game.


They even had a really large screen in the train station with lots of chairs where people were watching fussball/soccer/football. Wonder if that's why all the bells are ringing so long as it is not on the hour?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Quickly checking in while on break at work. I haven't read much for the past week. I am super busy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Morning folks from a grey rainy Fife,not visited much last week,been a busy week hospital appointment wise,3 different clinics on 3 different days,dont know why they couldn't make them for all on one day.Son had an op on his back,to relieve pressure on discs, Thursday in the hospital at Brechin approx 65 miles from where he lives,has been waiting 3 years but finally almost pain free.Will need to go read almost half of last weeks TP to find out whats been happening.thanks to Sam for the opening,and to the ladies for the summary.Hope everyone has had an improvement in any health or life problems hugs to all x


Hope the surgery works wonders & he's finally pain free.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> this is a TSA (transportation safty adinistration- i think i am right on that) - log i read every week. you might take a look. granted it is from the US but you might find in interesting what they find. just skim the page - you will be amazed. --- sam
> 
> it might help if i gave the URL - dumb me. http://blog.tsa.gov/2016/06/tsa-week-in-review-june-17th-23rd-sixty.html


Isn't it amazing how many things people try and take on. Hope you will forgive me for what I say, but I am one who doesn't take my knitting needles on the plane because I can see them being used to hurt someone. Even the small ones could be used to hurt the eyes and behind the eyes could be deadly. I know it is silly to most of you but I just figure I am safer without them. We lost the things we bought on the plane because silly me, I thought I could buy gifts for our friends if I bought them on the plane, but then when we landed in Frankfurt we had to go through customs. Had that been our final destination we would have been ok but we were on a connecting flight to Düsseldorf so they took them away as our bags were sent from Toronto on thru to Düsseldorf and we couldn't pack them or carry on the expensive ice-wine we bought. They allowed us the Canadian maple syrup as it was in smaller bottles, but then we left them on the plane when we disembarked in Düsseldorf. An expensive gift buying with everything lost. Had I thought we could have requested the wine be left in Lost & Found in the airport and then stopped by there when we were on our traveling as it is not far out of the way, but I didn't think of it. Just learned about that. So if you are traveling and they take something from you, you can request Lost & Found and hope they keep it long enough that when you return it will still be there. I'm sure the guards will enjoy the ice wine. I've never bought it for myself as I didn't want to pay that much. Guess I still won't know what it tastes like. Apparently it is a dessert wine. Thank goodness we are both laughing about it but I do feel a little sick inside about wasting all that money and no gifts.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is a TSA (transportation safty adinistration- i think i am right on that) - log i read every week. you might take a look. granted it is from the US but you might find in interesting what they find. just skim the page - you will be amazed. --- sam
> 
> it might help if i gave the URL - dumb me. http://blog.tsa.gov/2016/06/tsa-week-in-review-june-17th-23rd-sixty.html


How can people be so crazy as to think they can walk to on planes with that stuff & why would anyone need to carry a gun with a round in the chamber?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Like Lazareth, Dreamweaver rises again. Just getting ready to rejoin the living and IV has gone bad and ha to be changed...Then 3 hrs before I can type again. Will read to see what has been happening as the world kept on spinning. I've been gone but you all have not been forgotten. LOVE TO ALL. (Got to give Rookie a REAL hug.) Wish they would hurry. This thing is leaking and stinging and one handed typing is not working. Talk later.


Good to hear from you but it seems you are not well again. Hope you are better soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Sounds like a typical family!
> 
> Going to the football today with Vicky and Elizabeth. As part of my membership this year I can bring someone in for free for 3 games. This week is the first of them so Vicky is coming with me. While it is cool it is sunny so shouldn't be too bad at least for most of the game.


I'm sure you had a great time. Nice that you can bring someone in for 3 games free!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think they should make me prime minister :sm23: the first thing I would do is sack all the so called news reporters as none of them report actual news just rumours and gossip . I couldn't miss the so called news yesterday as husband had it on but hopefully today he will go back to sport or shock horror something worthwhile watching :sm02:


Yes, great idea & the medias never ending coverage about mass shootings makes the shooters famous & then some other lunatic thinks they should go out with a bang???????? my DH thinks they should never mention the shooters name


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on the Vest that is morphing into a conventional Guernsey.


Looks great as always, Julie.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Like Lazareth, Dreamweaver rises again. Just getting ready to rejoin the living and IV has gone bad and ha to be changed...Then 3 hrs before I can type again. Will read to see what has been happening as the world kept on spinning. I've been gone but you all have not been forgotten. LOVE TO ALL. (Got to give Rookie a REAL hug.) Wish they would hurry. This thing is leaking and stinging and one handed typing is not working. Talk later.


Hello!!! Oh no, an IV. Sounds like you are in the hospital. Healing wishes and prayers and love back atcha'.

So wonderful to see you back on here!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on the Vest that is morphing into a conventional Guernsey.


Wonderful Julie. Another work of art! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, so glad you had such a beautiful time with DD and grandchildren.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I think they should make me prime minister :sm23: the first thing I would do is sack all the so called news reporters as none of them report actual news just rumours and gossip . I couldn't miss the so called news yesterday as husband had it on but hopefully today he will go back to sport or shock horror something worthwhile watching :sm02:


Yes, agreed. Fearmongers for sure.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another reasonably sunny day here although rain is forecast later. Latest update on Erin (my neice's niece, born on the 9th of June with heart problems) is that she had to have more surgery to remove debris from her chest which was blocking blood to her lungs and they have left her chest open until next week, then possibly more surgery. They had to put out an emergency call during surgery as she deteriorated, but she made it. It's one day at a time for the wee soul.


That poor baby, seems crazy to have left the chest open, seems like a big infection risk. Prayers for the poor little soul


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Most of what I've made lately (since joining KP) for myself has been neck scarves and cowls, because of feeling the drafts- A lot of things have been given away! (some have sold- but it is hard really to charge a fair return on adult sized knitting). I still consider myself to be learning.


Julie, learning? with the works of art that you make? I think you are an expert!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick note: Dreamweaver has some complications from her surgeries so is in the hospital for some repairs. Prayers are welcome.


Thanks for the update, hope she's on the mend soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Morning folks from a grey rainy Fife,not visited much last week,been a busy week hospital appointment wise,3 different clinics on 3 different days,dont know why they couldn't make them for all on one day.Son had an op on his back,to relieve pressure on discs, Thursday in the hospital at Brechin approx 65 miles from where he lives,has been waiting 3 years but finally almost pain free.Will need to go read almost half of last weeks TP to find out whats been happening.thanks to Sam for the opening,and to the ladies for the summary.Hope everyone has had an improvement in any health or life problems hugs to all x


Healing wishes for your son Agnes. Back pain can be so disabling and affect so much of one's life.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Another reasonably sunny day here although rain is forecast later. Latest update on Erin (my neice's niece, born on the 9th of June with heart problems) is that she had to have more surgery to remove debris from her chest which was blocking blood to her lungs and they have left her chest open until next week, then possibly more surgery. They had to put out an emergency call during surgery as she deteriorated, but she made it. It's one day at a time for the wee soul.


So hard to see the precious wee ones go through so much. Prayers still being sent on Angels Wings.
Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Most of what I've made lately (since joining KP) for myself has been neck scarves and cowls, because of feeling the drafts- A lot of things have been given away! (some have sold- but it is hard really to charge a fair return on adult sized knitting). I still consider myself to be learning.


Wow, surprised you still consider yourself learning, but after the Pfeilraupe, I can see why. Although it may have been simple for you. Really so simple, but the concept was hard to realize. Now it seems simple to me. That is the wonderful thing about knitting. Someone is always coming up with some wonderful new thing. Good to keep challenging our brains!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam
Cooking in So. California but not on the stove! 
Karena


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Isn't it amazing how many things people try and take on. Hope you will forgive me for what I say, but I am one who doesn't take my knitting needles on the plane because I can see them being used to hurt someone. Even the small ones could be used to hurt the eyes and behind the eyes could be deadly. I know it is silly to most of you but I just figure I am safer without them. We lost the things we bought on the plane because silly me, I thought I could buy gifts for our friends if I bought them on the plane, but then when we landed in Frankfurt we had to go through customs. Had that been our final destination we would have been ok but we were on a connecting flight to Düsseldorf so they took them away as our bags were sent from Toronto on thru to Düsseldorf and we couldn't pack them or carry on the expensive ice-wine we bought. They allowed us the Canadian maple syrup as it was in smaller bottles, but then we left them on the plane when we disembarked in Düsseldorf. An expensive gift buying with everything lost. Had I thought we could have requested the wine be left in Lost & Found in the airport and then stopped by there when we were on our traveling as it is not far out of the way, but I didn't think of it. Just learned about that. So if you are traveling and they take something from you, you can request Lost & Found and hope they keep it long enough that when you return it will still be there. I'm sure the guards will enjoy the ice wine. I've never bought it for myself as I didn't want to pay that much. Guess I still won't know what it tastes like. Apparently it is a dessert wine. Thank goodness we are both laughing about it but I do feel a little sick inside about wasting all that money and no gifts.


We tasted the ice wine at friends place one, it was served in little chocolate cups with desert. It's quite sweet. Sorry you lost it. How silly they didn't tell you you couldn't take it on the next flight.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Last night our friend was sick so we rearranged for next week. It was nice to have the time alone with DH. Tonight we are meeting friends at an African restaurant called Shaka Zulu. I'd better start getting ready. Since I didn't wake up till half past noon and making reservations at the train station took a while, it was almost time to get ready for dinner by the time we got back to the room. As you can see, I've been on here since I got back and I'd better get ready, although I'm sure the drizzling rain will undo anything I do. At least I will give it a try. It's been 8 years since I've seen these friends. The wife is an English teacher and her DH is a retired psychologist and professor. Such lovely people. They are so tall and dwarf the two of us. LOL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, surprised you still consider yourself learning, but after the Pfeilraupe, I can see why. Although it may have been simple for you. Really so simple, but the concept was hard to realize. Now it seems simple to me. That is the wonderful thing about knitting. Someone is always coming up with some wonderful new thing. Good to keep challenging our brains!


????????


----------



## cheron16 (Apr 8, 2011)

Good to see Dreamweaver on ,missed her


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I guess I better get off here & do something. I need a few groceries but better phone before I go as apparently the grocery store was closed yesterday as the storm in the night fried the brains of their computerized cash registers. I may have to go to the next town, 20 miles farther if they still aren't open.
Very grey outside, looking like it might rain any second.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely julie - this must be a pullover vest. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on the Vest that is morphing into a conventional Guernsey.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are really going to be warm this winter. lovely work as usual. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Sonja! gone 7 .40pm., here!
> Actually neither- I am sure now I have enough yarn to make a standard sweater with sleeves.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending son continuing healing energy - how wonderful for him to be pain free. --- sam i'll amend this - almost pain free. prayers for the ultimate healing. ---- sam



agnescr said:


> Morning folks from a grey rainy Fife,not visited much last week,been a busy week hospital appointment wise,3 different clinics on 3 different days,dont know why they couldn't make them for all on one day.Son had an op on his back,to relieve pressure on discs, Thursday in the hospital at Brechin approx 65 miles from where he lives,has been waiting 3 years but finally almost pain free.Will need to go read almost half of last weeks TP to find out whats been happening.thanks to Sam for the opening,and to the ladies for the summary.Hope everyone has had an improvement in any health or life problems hugs to all x


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think one could use turkey bacon - one of each. but you are right - it is a lot of bacon. but who doesn't love bacon. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I must admit that it does look pretty scrumptious Sam. Boy that was a lot of bacon though. :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

continued prayers and healing energy for the little erin. soothing energy to all her loved ones. --- sam



KateB said:


> Another reasonably sunny day here although rain is forecast later. Latest update on Erin (my neice's niece, born on the 9th of June with heart problems) is that she had to have more surgery to remove debris from her chest which was blocking blood to her lungs and they have left her chest open until next week, then possibly more surgery. They had to put out an emergency call during surgery as she deteriorated, but she made it. It's one day at a time for the wee soul.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wonder if there is any part of her body that doesn't have "battle scars" on it. sending tons of healing energy to you jynx. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick note: Dreamweaver has some complications from her surgeries so is in the hospital for some repairs. Prayers are welcome.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It didn't feel such at the time... It was my longest running project to date, I do believe. And I did not work on much else for the duration, quite unusual for me.
> 
> Meanwhile, I've hit a snag (not literally, thank goodness) with DD's hat, but we'll put our heads together and sort it, I'm sure.


Well, it took me from 1st October last year, until about three weeks ago to finish my green one! But you also had a fine ply, didn't you?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hear it has been a little warm. --- sam



Karena said:


> Sam
> Cooking in So. California but not on the stove!
> Karena


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you for joining us for a cuppa and conversation cheron16. we hope you had a good time and will visit us again very soon. always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



cheron16 said:


> Good to see Dreamweaver on ,missed her


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one time while i was still in seattle a store's computerized cash registers when down and it was total chaos. none of the clerks knew how to figure sales tax by hand not percentages off. it was a fiasco. i figured out my sales tax and she took my money and that was that. but i bet they didn't sell much that day. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I guess I better get off here & do something. I need a few groceries but better phone before I go as apparently the grocery store was closed yesterday as the storm in the night fried the brains of their computerized cash registers. I may have to go to the next town, 20 miles farther if they still aren't open.
> Very grey outside, looking like it might rain any second.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looks great as always, Julie.


Thank you, Bonnie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wonderful Julie. Another work of art! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Thanks, Daralene!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, learning? with the works of art that you make? I think you are an expert!


That is very kind of you Bonnie, but there are lots of techniques I've not tried, I've only just figured out Nupps!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, surprised you still consider yourself learning, but after the Pfeilraupe, I can see why. Although it may have been simple for you. Really so simple, but the concept was hard to realize. Now it seems simple to me. That is the wonderful thing about knitting. Someone is always coming up with some wonderful new thing. Good to keep challenging our brains!


 :sm24: :sm19: There is always something you've not yet tried, in my opinion.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cheron16 said:


> Good to see Dreamweaver on ,missed her


And a welcome to you, too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely julie - this must be a pullover vest. --- sam


No, I thought it would have to be, but I have enough yarn, and it will have sleeves.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> you are really going to be warm this winter. lovely work as usual. --- sam


Thank you Sam- I hope the green one will survive well. The grey took quite a toll for being the only jumper I had, last winter.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you say this one is on commission? that is a lot of knitting for someone else. charge by the hour i would say. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> No, I thought it would have to be, but I have enough yarn, and it will have sleeves.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful to see you here Jynx! What are you getting an IV for? You have been missed and thought of often.


Dreamweaver said:


> Like Lazareth, Dreamweaver rises again. Just getting ready to rejoin the living and IV has gone bad and ha to be changed...Then 3 hrs before I can type again. Will read to see what has been happening as the world kept on spinning. I've been gone but you all have not been forgotten. LOVE TO ALL. (Got to give Rookie a REAL hug.) Wish they would hurry. This thing is leaking and stinging and one handed typing is not working. Talk later.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG Julie!!! That is simply gorgeous! Simply love, love, love the patterns!


Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on the Vest that is morphing into a conventional Guernsey.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It does look and sound good. Let us know how easy it is and if as tasty as it seems when you do it. I pinned it and will wait to hear from you the results. I'd probably make it as a dinner entree rather than breakfast.


mags7 said:


> Oh my gosh that looks good. Simple too. I am going to try this.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Agnes so glad tohear that the surgery on your son has had positive effects. Sending healing prayers up for him.


agnescr said:


> Morning folks from a grey rainy Fife,not visited much last week,been a busy week hospital appointment wise,3 different clinics on 3 different days,dont know why they couldn't make them for all on one day.Son had an op on his back,to relieve pressure on discs, Thursday in the hospital at Brechin approx 65 miles from where he lives,has been waiting 3 years but finally almost pain free.Will need to go read almost half of last weeks TP to find out whats been happening.thanks to Sam for the opening,and to the ladies for the summary.Hope everyone has had an improvement in any health or life problems hugs to all x


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, it took me from 1st October last year, until about three weeks ago to finish my green one! But you also had a fine ply, didn't you?


I used DK yarn and a 3.25mm needle. It was by far my most ambitious project, in my opinion.

Sonja, I forgot to ask--how did your son fare at the hospital? Any news yet?

Agnes, healing thoughts for your son as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Doing okay today oneapril. Emptied out a rubbermaid tall cabinet and moved it out to my deck "play" area. Also emptied out a small one already there and scrubbed them down. Will be storing my dyeing and soap making equipment in the tallone and garden stuff in the other. Needed to take a break as the temps are climbing and very hot even with the outdoor ceiling fan running. Also to give hands a rest and apply some of the diclofenac gel. Will work on getting it organized when it cools down a little later. Also working on glassed in porch area with DH some. Most of the mess out in that area is DH's and DD's but I'm tired of it looking like a gargage dump and have gotten DH a little motivated to help me get it sorted out.

How are you doing and what have you been up to?



oneapril said:


> So glad you had a wonderful visit with your girls, Gwen! I know they are hard to fit in as everyone is so busy. When my girls asked what I wanted for my birthday, I told them I wanted a day with them! How are you feeling today?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, great idea & the medias never ending coverage about mass shootings makes the shooters famous & then some other lunatic thinks they should go out with a bang???????? my DH thinks they should never mention the shooters name


Should just call them all cowards because that's what they are


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Inconsistencies or not the Gansey is looking gorgeous! And only an absolute knitting expert would notice any of your supposed errors. Just gorgeous work!


Lurker 2 said:


> No, not variegated- personally don't use that for a Gansey- but there are slight, very slight (more inconsistencies) in the yarn colour.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I used DK yarn and a 3.25mm needle. It was by far my most ambitious project, in my opinion.
> 
> Sonja, I forgot to ask--how did your son fare at the hospital? Any news yet?
> 
> Agnes, healing thoughts for your son as well.


He doesn't go till Monday Sorlenna , he's getting a bit tense which is understandable


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I misunderstood and also thought he had already been to London. He is always in my prayers and will include traveling mercies for him as he heads there Monday.


Swedenme said:


> He doesn't go till Monday Sorlenna , he's getting a bit tense which is understandable


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay caught up for now. Will go check the digest then perhaps work on sorting stuff some more. TTYL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He doesn't go till Monday Sorlenna , he's getting a bit tense which is understandable


Oh, I must have misread--I thought he would get results by Monday. Sorry about that. Yes, quite understandable to be tense in this case.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Should just call them all cowards because that's what they are


Exactly!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> one time while i was still in seattle a store's computerized cash registers when down and it was total chaos. none of the clerks knew how to figure sales tax by hand not percentages off. it was a fiasco. i figured out my sales tax and she took my money and that was that. but i bet they didn't sell much that day. --- sam


Here they scan everything so no prices marked, not like it used to be when the clerks knew the price.. I'm sure most couldn't figure tax or change,. Unlike our generation they never learned to figure or count change as a computer/calculator has always been used.
I called & they are up & running today, I only need milk & bread so really didn't want to have to go to Turtleford.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Mrs donkey has had a baby , he/she wasn't there yesterday when mish and I went past so he's not very old . Fell flat on his nose when he tried to move and got a kick from mum when he tried to feed so the poor thing wasn't having a good evening but he is cute 
Also got a touch of colour in my back garden and I mean a touch


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you say this one is on commission? that is a lot of knitting for someone else. charge by the hour i would say. --- sam


 :sm24: lol! She is a good friend!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG Julie!!! That is simply gorgeous! Simply love, love, love the patterns!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

My friend made me a necklace. I think it is so beautiful. The stones are from Afrika, the silver one in the middle is from Morrocco and there are little white pearls that are from bones if I understood the German right. The meal was wonderful and as I mentioned earlier, at an African restaurant. How wonderful it was to see them again. They are wonderful people who travel the world over and seem to love people in every country who see life with an open heart.

The box is decorated with hand stamped paper from Africa that she cut out and glued on the box. I will save that too and perhaps frame it. I loved our evening and it was so good to see such lovely people again. I will try and attach their gift to DH, an elephant that brings good luck.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Doing okay today oneapril. Emptied out a rubbermaid tall cabinet and moved it out to my deck "play" area. Also emptied out a small one already there and scrubbed them down. Will be storing my dyeing and soap making equipment in the tallone and garden stuff in the other. Needed to take a break as the temps are climbing and very hot even with the outdoor ceiling fan running. Also to give hands a rest and apply some of the diclofenac gel. Will work on getting it organized when it cools down a little later. Also working on glassed in porch area with DH some. Most of the mess out in that area is DH's and DD's but I'm tired of it looking like a gargage dump and have gotten DH a little motivated to help me get it sorted out.
> 
> How are you doing and what have you been up to?


Hi Gwen, so glad you have that gel. I have it also and the tablets and it allowed me to have a day without pain. Really amazing. My friend, Bärbel told me that here they have it in liquid drops but that is prescription and really good. Thank goodness the gel and tablets here are without prescription and helped. Sounds like you got a lot done today!! Thank you to you mentioning your problems and others helping you, I was also helped to be able to enjoy my trip, so thank you to you and all who mentioned this gel.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Inconsistencies or not the Gansey is looking gorgeous! And only an absolute knitting expert would notice any of your supposed errors. Just gorgeous work!


Agreed, I love it and think the person owning it will have a real treasure worthy of being in a museum. Of course, hopefully the museum will be many years in the future so the person can enjoy wearing it for years.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> He doesn't go till Monday Sorlenna , he's getting a bit tense which is understandable


Understandably so. He has a lot of knitting Aunts that go with him in our hearts.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Mrs donkey has had a baby , he/she wasn't there yesterday when mish and I went past so he's not very old . Fell flat on his nose when he tried to move and got a kick from mum when he tried to feed so the poor thing wasn't having a good evening but he is cute
> Also got a touch of colour in my back garden and I mean a touch


I love that baby. What a sweet photo and the other so beautiful. You live in a lovely area Swedenme.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

An oxymoron: too much bacon!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We tasted the ice wine at friends place one, it was served in little chocolate cups with desert. It's quite sweet. Sorry you lost it. How silly they didn't tell you you couldn't take it on the next flight.


Thanks Bonnie, I thought that also that it would have been nice if we had been informed but they made their money. We can laugh about it now and as our friends gave us presents we told them about their gifts but had nothing to show for it. Bärbel said she could fantasize about it. Our dinner was wonderful, a beef curry, chicken in a lovely light lemon/lime sauce, lentils, samosa, fish soup, some sort of burger but not beef and had something like pumpkin seeds and corn in it. There was so much food that the 4 of us couldn't eat it all and you don't take your food home with you here. Such a beautiful meal with lovely company.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, great idea & the medias never ending coverage about mass shootings makes the shooters famous & then some other lunatic thinks they should go out with a bang???????? my DH thinks they should never mention the shooters name


I totally agree with your DH. There may be some who would do it anyway but I just saw a program where the young man wanted to go out as the greatest serial killer ever and was doing it with this goal. Of course he had many psychological problems, but fame played a big part in killing people he didn't even know.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Understandably so. He has a lot of knitting Aunts that go with him in our hearts.


Thank you Daralene . 
The donkey family are fun to watch , there are only 2 females now , the baby and another young donkey who charges round the field as if he's a race horse . I'm wondering if the other female is having a baby too . Will have to wait and see


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> My friend made me a necklace. I think it is so beautiful. The stones are from Afrika, the silver one in the middle is from Morrocco and there are little white pearls that are from bones if I understood the German right. The meal was wonderful and as I mentioned earlier, at an African restaurant. How wonderful it was to see them again. They are wonderful people who travel the world over and seem to love people in every country who see life with an open heart.
> 
> The box is decorated with hand stamped paper from Africa that she cut out and glued on the box. I will save that too and perhaps frame it. I loved our evening and it was so good to see such lovely people again. I will try and attach their gift to DH, an elephant that brings good luck.


Beautiful gifts Daralene . The necklace is gorgeous and I hope the elephant does bring you good luck


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gwen, your house is going to be the lovliest, by the time you are finished! I bet every job completed just make you feel better and better! I think your craft porch is so great! I want to come to camp Gwen and play, too! Your yarn was beautiful and it looked like you all were having a great time.
Rick and I spent most of the day doing (long neglected) yard work. I can do a lot all in one day, but I am pretty sure getting out of bed in the morning will be a challenge! We all need Bonnie! My youngest's nice boyfriend took my DH and I to lunch recently, to ask if he could marry her! It was so sweet. But he has not asked her yet and it is hard for my DH and I not to spill the beans! And of course, I am thinking, "wedding shawl!" Take care! Glad your gel is working for you.



Gweniepooh said:


> Doing okay today oneapril. Emptied out a rubbermaid tall cabinet and moved it out to my deck "play" area. Also emptied out a small one already there and scrubbed them down. Will be storing my dyeing and soap making equipment in the tallone and garden stuff in the other. Needed to take a break as the temps are climbing and very hot even with the outdoor ceiling fan running. Also to give hands a rest and apply some of the diclofenac gel. Will work on getting it organized when it cools down a little later. Also working on glassed in porch area with DH some. Most of the mess out in that area is DH's and DD's but I'm tired of it looking like a gargage dump and have gotten DH a little motivated to help me get it sorted out.
> 
> How are you doing and what have you been up to?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, cute donkey. My brother has a couple f miniature donkeys, I have to take the GKs to his place to see them before he decides to get rid of them.

Daralene, glad you got to have a nice visit with your friends.what nice gifts you received.
It's been raining here off & on all day. GKs are here, DH asked GS if he wanted to come help build the doghouse but I think he has spent most of his time ride his new dirt bike. Of course, GD couldn't be left at home, we've made cookies & a necklace, she's now watching cartoons.
So dreary, it feels more like a day for a book & a blanket & the couch????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Mrs donkey has had a baby , he/she wasn't there yesterday when mish and I went past so he's not very old . Fell flat on his nose when he tried to move and got a kick from mum when he tried to feed so the poor thing wasn't having a good evening but he is cute
> Also got a touch of colour in my back garden and I mean a touch


Oh Sonja, he is adorable! Will he stay black ( I know nothing about donkies!)? Yay for color in the garden! I know for a while you could have planted a rice paddy. Glad you are back on dry ground!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely, thoughtful gifts from your friends, Daralene. So glad you had a nice evening...hope it means you are feeling better!


Cashmeregma said:


> My friend made me a necklace. I think it is so beautiful. The stones are from Afrika, the silver one in the middle is from Morrocco and there are little white pearls that are from bones if I understood the German right. The meal was wonderful and as I mentioned earlier, at an African restaurant. How wonderful it was to see them again. They are wonderful people who travel the world over and seem to love people in every country who see life with an open heart.
> 
> The box is decorated with hand stamped paper from Africa that she cut out and glued on the box. I will save that too and perhaps frame it. I loved our evening and it was so good to see such lovely people again. I will try and attach their gift to DH, an elephant that brings good luck.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

MindyT said:


> An oxymoron: too much bacon!


 :sm24:


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

TO ALL: Have accomplished very little today other than a nap and returning a few phone calls. It seems like a day without a name. Trying to organize in my mind for a busy week ahead, I really need to do some things, not just think about them. Need to be more energized, any thoughts? Imagine, the year is almost half over, my plans for the year that I noted in January, don't seem to be in line. Yes, I'm very far behind with that schedule.
I WON'T BE USING MY LEFT ARM FOR SOME TIME. perhaps months. Can't move it at all for 3 weeks, then we will see. It takes 2 arms for most things. Seems everyone is busy, I enjoy reading your notes. My life isn't so exciting. More next time, perhaps a bit more uplifting...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Oh Sonja, he is adorable! Will he stay black ( I know nothing about donkies!)? Yay for color in the garden! I know for a while you could have planted a rice paddy. Glad you are back on dry ground!


I've been wondering this same question for a few year now .ive come to the conclusion that they are born dark chocolate coloured and stay fairly dark if they are male and turn light grey brown if they are female . But I could be totally wrong ????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sharon, take the time to heal and don't expect to do all the normal chores. Treat yourself gently! Hugs!


vabchnonnie said:


> TO ALL: Have accomplished very little today other than a nap and returning a few phone calls. It seems like a day without a name. Trying to organize in my mind for a busy week ahead, I really need to do some things, not just think about them. Need to be more energized, any thoughts? Imagine, the year is almost half over, my plans for the year that I noted in January, don't seem to be in line. Yes, I'm very far behind with that schedule.
> I WON'T BE USING MY LEFT ARM FOR SOME TIME. perhaps months. Can't move it at all for 3 weeks, then we will see. It takes 2 arms for most things. Seems everyone is busy, I enjoy reading your notes. My life isn't so exciting. More next time, perhaps a bit more uplifting...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

What ever color, he is a cute little guy!


Swedenme said:


> I've been wondering this same question for a few year now .ive come to the conclusion that they are born dark chocolate coloured and stay fairly dark if they are male and turn light grey brown if they are female . But I could be totally wrong ????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful gifts Daralene . The necklace is gorgeous and I hope the elephant does bring you good luck


Thank you Swedenme. What fun it must be to see a baby donkey that was just born and to watch the different behaviors. That will be fun if another bab;y is born. You will have to keep us posted. How I enjoy sharing your walks. You never kn;ow, with all this traveling, perhaps someday I will make a walk with you. Maybe if we are ever back in Scotland we could make it happen.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Sharon, take the time to heal and don't expect to do all the normal chores. Treat yourself gently! Hugs!


Exactly. Healing needs time. Just regard it as the most important task you have to do at the moment.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Gwen, your house is going to be the lovliest, by the time you are finished! I bet every job completed just make you feel better and better! I think your craft porch is so great! I want to come to camp Gwen and play, too! Your yarn was beautiful and it looked like you all were having a great time.
> Rick and I spent most of the day doing (long neglected) yard work. I can do a lot all in one day, but I am pretty sure getting out of bed in the morning will be a challenge! We all need Bonnie! My youngest's nice boyfriend took my DH and I to lunch recently, to ask if he could marry her! It was so sweet. But he has not asked her yet and it is hard for my DH and I not to spill the beans! And of course, I am thinking, "wedding shawl!" Take care! Glad your gel is working for you.


How exciting for all of you. It would surely; be hard not to spill the beans. So sweet that he still asked permission.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, cute donkey. My brother has a couple f miniature donkeys, I have to take the GKs to his place to see them before he decides to get rid of them.
> 
> Daralene, glad you got to have a nice visit with your friends.what nice gifts you received.
> It's been raining here off & on all day. GKs are here, DH asked GS if he wanted to come help build the doghouse but I think he has spent most of his time ride his new dirt bike. Of course, GD couldn't be left at home, we've made cookies & a necklace, she's now watching cartoons.
> So dreary, it feels more like a day for a book & a blanket & the couch????


Precious moments with the grandchildren for sure. What sort of a necklace did you make?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Lovely, thoughtful gifts from your friends, Daralene. So glad you had a nice evening...hope it means you are feeling better!


Thank you and yes, I enjoyed a whole evening without pain. It was wonderful. Our friends were saying how some friends come and some go but our friendship has lasted ever since we met each other.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

vabchnonnie said:


> TO ALL: Have accomplished very little today other than a nap and returning a few phone calls. It seems like a day without a name. Trying to organize in my mind for a busy week ahead, I really need to do some things, not just think about them. Need to be more energized, any thoughts? Imagine, the year is almost half over, my plans for the year that I noted in January, don't seem to be in line. Yes, I'm very far behind with that schedule.
> I WON'T BE USING MY LEFT ARM FOR SOME TIME. perhaps months. Can't move it at all for 3 weeks, then we will see. It takes 2 arms for most things. Seems everyone is busy, I enjoy reading your notes. My life isn't so exciting. More next time, perhaps a bit more uplifting...Sharon in Virginia Beach


Your time now is to only take care of yourself and to heal. It surely isn't easy for you right now when you can't even move your arm for 3 weeks. Just know we are thinking of you and sending healing wishes. :Hope you soon feel that your arm is healing. Hope you aren't in as much pain.
Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Agreed, I love it and think the person owning it will have a real treasure worthy of being in a museum. Of course, hopefully the museum will be many years in the future so the person can enjoy wearing it for years.


I don't think the average museum is that enlightened, to include women's crafts.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all from a wet, cool 14C Auckland. Reading along and the donkey is gorgeous, how lovely to have him in your vicinity. 
Do hope the wee baby girl Erin pulls through, what a tough start to life.
Had some news from our adopted family yesterday, one sister and family moved house to a brand new one in another part of our town. Can't wait to see them once they're all settled in. Also got a call from other sister wishing Stu happy birthday for Friday. Catherine's pregnant with baby 3, so wants to come and show me what she has made for her friend with twins coming, and what she's done for new baby coming herself. I taught her to crochet and she's picked it up very well. I hope she can tell me what gender her new baby is, so I can get organised for a blanket for this one. We also have my cousin, her daughter, and grandson coming to stay for a few days when school holidays begin on July 9th for two weeks. We are getting new carpet laid in lounge room and staircase so will wait until all the visitors have gone before that happens. A busy time ahead but will be good to see everyone. 
As far as my crochet goes, I have 7 squares done on second blanket so going well there so far. 
July 4th is coming up fast, so as you in USA celebrate, I will be too, turning 68 years old on that day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great pictures Swedenme.


Swedenme said:


> Mrs donkey has had a baby , he/she wasn't there yesterday when mish and I went past so he's not very old . Fell flat on his nose when he tried to move and got a kick from mum when he tried to feed so the poor thing wasn't having a good evening but he is cute
> Also got a touch of colour in my back garden and I mean a touch


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan, you sure are busy and now you have lots of people to knot or crochet for. 

Sassafras, sure hope you are feeling better after that bad attack of colitis.

Sam, always enjoy hearing about your precious family. Hope you are getting some strength back after being sick.

Bonnie, hope the dog straightens up and quits going to the bathroom where it shouldn't and yay they find an answer for DH soon.

It's 2:18 am here and DH is still busy finishing up the music. After tonight everything is done and he can just focus on me, LOL, friends, and rehearsals. I wonder if he will remember how to relax when we are finally on vacation.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gift I'm sure you and DH will treasure. Both are beautiful.


Cashmeregma said:


> My friend made me a necklace. I think it is so beautiful. The stones are from Afrika, the silver one in the middle is from Morrocco and there are little white pearls that are from bones if I understood the German right. The meal was wonderful and as I mentioned earlier, at an African restaurant. How wonderful it was to see them again. They are wonderful people who travel the world over and seem to love people in every country who see life with an open heart.
> 
> The box is decorated with hand stamped paper from Africa that she cut out and glued on the box. I will save that too and perhaps frame it. I loved our evening and it was so good to see such lovely people again. I will try and attach their gift to DH, an elephant that brings good luck.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

What a busy bee your DH is, Daralene! I bet he's really having a blast.

The chicken piccata gets mixed reviews... Bub liked the chicken with sauce but not the pasta, and I thought the sauce had too much lemon juice and needed thickening. I'll look for a variation on the recipe, as what we had at the restaurant was creamier and not so tart. 

I'm hoping to get to the farmer's market tomorrow and see if the mushroom guy is there. He has oyster mushrooms, which I'd never had before last year. They go great in hummus and omelettes!

Sharon, sending healing thoughts for you. Be gentle with yourself.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I just love that the BF took you and DH to lunch to ask permission to propose! Do you have any idea when he may pop the question? I can just imagine you both are tickled pink and about to burst with the excitement and having to keep it secret!

Any time you want you are welcome to come play. I don't think I'd ever describe my house as lovely; just an old patched up farm house. Always needs work and repair; built by DH's great grandfather about 150 yrs ago. Always dusty and in need of sweeping/vacuuming/mopping; but it is home.


oneapril said:


> Gwen, your house is going to be the lovliest, by the time you are finished! I bet every job completed just make you feel better and better! I think your craft porch is so great! I want to come to camp Gwen and play, too! Your yarn was beautiful and it looked like you all were having a great time.
> Rick and I spent most of the day doing (long neglected) yard work. I can do a lot all in one day, but I am pretty sure getting out of bed in the morning will be a challenge! We all need Bonnie! My youngest's nice boyfriend took my DH and I to lunch recently, to ask if he could marry her! It was so sweet. But he has not asked her yet and it is hard for my DH and I not to spill the beans! And of course, I am thinking, "wedding shawl!" Take care! Glad your gel is working for you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Dear Sharon in VB....I know you must feel frustrated not being able to use your arm. Try to think of this time of healing as a time for you to not only mentally organize and prioritize what you want and need to do when you can use your arm again but ALSO as a time for you to rest and reflect. I know that is not the easiest thing to do; like you I like to stay busy, too. I once had a pastor tell me that I needed to learn to "be still" and rest. He was right! I still get frustrated when I can't get things done but I do try to not let such times get me down too much at least. Sending up lots of healing prayers for your shoulder & arm. 


vabchnonnie said:


> TO ALL: Have accomplished very little today other than a nap and returning a few phone calls. It seems like a day without a name. Trying to organize in my mind for a busy week ahead, I really need to do some things, not just think about them. Need to be more energized, any thoughts? Imagine, the year is almost half over, my plans for the year that I noted in January, don't seem to be in line. Yes, I'm very far behind with that schedule.
> I WON'T BE USING MY LEFT ARM FOR SOME TIME. perhaps months. Can't move it at all for 3 weeks, then we will see. It takes 2 arms for most things. Seems everyone is busy, I enjoy reading your notes. My life isn't so exciting. More next time, perhaps a bit more uplifting...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm thinking you could also break a couple of eggs on the middle layer with cheddar on top and then continue with the layering.



Gweniepooh said:


> It does look and sound good. Let us know how easy it is and if as tasty as it seems when you do it. I pinned it and will wait to hear from you the results. I'd probably make it as a dinner entree rather than breakfast.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How interesting; never knew that but then I don't know much of anything about donkeys. Think Sydney needs a pet donkey...LOL.


Swedenme said:


> I've been wondering this same question for a few year now .ive come to the conclusion that they are born dark chocolate coloured and stay fairly dark if they are male and turn light grey brown if they are female . But I could be totally wrong ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they tried that at someplaces here until the customers complained so much they started putting the pricing back on individual pieces - shelves - signs - where ever is was needed. to hard to budget if you can't read the prices. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Here they scan everything so no prices marked, not like it used to be when the clerks knew the price.. I'm sure most couldn't figure tax or change,. Unlike our generation they never learned to figure or count change as a computer/calculator has always been used.
> I called & they are up & running today, I only need milk & bread so really didn't want to have to go to Turtleford.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cute baby burro - color is getting there. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Mrs donkey has had a baby , he/she wasn't there yesterday when mish and I went past so he's not very old . Fell flat on his nose when he tried to move and got a kick from mum when he tried to feed so the poor thing wasn't having a good evening but he is cute
> Also got a touch of colour in my back garden and I mean a touch


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH went and bought Alice a new collar today; already has outgrown the one she got 2 weeks ago! Take her to the vet next Friday, the 1st for more puppy shots. She is growing by leaps and bounds. Have no idea how long this new collar will last...LOL. Sam you need a puppy!

Going to go try and knit a little; never did get any knitting time in yesterday. TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely necklace daralene - it will look beautiful on you. was the elephant a center piece or for bill? sam



Cashmeregma said:


> My friend made me a necklace. I think it is so beautiful. The stones are from Afrika, the silver one in the middle is from Morrocco and there are little white pearls that are from bones if I understood the German right. The meal was wonderful and as I mentioned earlier, at an African restaurant. How wonderful it was to see them again. They are wonderful people who travel the world over and seem to love people in every country who see life with an open heart.
> 
> The box is decorated with hand stamped paper from Africa that she cut out and glued on the box. I will save that too and perhaps frame it. I loved our evening and it was so good to see such lovely people again. I will try and attach their gift to DH, an elephant that brings good luck.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

MindyT said:


> An oxymoron: too much bacon!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sharon - i'm sorry things look so gloomy right now - it is difficult to just sit - just be gentle with yourself and enjoy the things you can do. i can spend hours playing hearts and solitaire on the computer - always a good time waster. lol there is already light at the end of the tunnel - three weeks - and then there will be a light in the next tunnel until you are totatally out in the light. you come and vent on us anytime - we got you back 24/7. --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> TO ALL: Have accomplished very little today other than a nap and returning a few phone calls. It seems like a day without a name. Trying to organize in my mind for a busy week ahead, I really need to do some things, not just think about them. Need to be more energized, any thoughts? Imagine, the year is almost half over, my plans for the year that I noted in January, don't seem to be in line. Yes, I'm very far behind with that schedule.
> I WON'T BE USING MY LEFT ARM FOR SOME TIME. perhaps months. Can't move it at all for 3 weeks, then we will see. It takes 2 arms for most things. Seems everyone is busy, I enjoy reading your notes. My life isn't so exciting. More next time, perhaps a bit more uplifting...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Canada's 9 Most Amazing Wild Animals

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=21426

beautiful animals - take a couple of minutes. --- sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How interesting; never knew that but then I don't know much of anything about donkeys. Think Sydney needs a pet donkey...LOL.


Well, he might like having something other than humans to herd! :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was going to add to the other one but since there is no edit key i will just enter it here. --- sam

An Absolutely Stunning Photo Series

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=15921

take the time - you won't be sorry. Look for the golden kitty --- sam


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Like Lazareth, Dreamweaver rises again. Just getting ready to rejoin the living and IV has gone bad and ha to be changed...Then 3 hrs before I can type again. Will read to see what has been happening as the world kept on spinning. I've been gone but you all have not been forgotten. LOVE TO ALL. (Got to give Rookie a REAL hug.) Wish they would hurry. This thing is leaking and stinging and one handed typing is not working. Talk later.


So happy to see you back. May your health improve and may the rest of your life do likewise. I have missed your posts. Enjoy our Texas summer and keep knitting.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> i think one could use turkey bacon - one of each. but you are right - it is a lot of bacon. but who doesn't love bacon. --- sam


I hate to tell you this but I dislike bacon. I don't like the smell of it cooking and think one can ruin good food with bacon. Generally I don't care for anything smoked. See, there is one odd ball in the bunch.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Gwen, your house is going to be the lovliest, by the time you are finished! I bet every job completed just make you feel better and better! I think your craft porch is so great! I want to come to camp Gwen and play, too! Your yarn was beautiful and it looked like you all were having a great time.
> Rick and I spent most of the day doing (long neglected) yard work. I can do a lot all in one day, but I am pretty sure getting out of bed in the morning will be a challenge! We all need Bonnie! My youngest's nice boyfriend took my DH and I to lunch recently, to ask if he could marry her! It was so sweet. But he has not asked her yet and it is hard for my DH and I not to spill the beans! And of course, I am thinking, "wedding shawl!" Take care! Glad your gel is working for you.


Exciting news, hope you don't have to keep the secret too long. What shawl will you make for the wedding, there are so many beautiful patterns.
Yard work certainly keeps me out if trouble, I had planned to go through the garden today but it was too wet, I hope I can get everything weeded before we take off on our bike trip next weekend otherwise I'll come home to a terrible mess.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> TO ALL: Have accomplished very little today other than a nap and returning a few phone calls. It seems like a day without a name. Trying to organize in my mind for a busy week ahead, I really need to do some things, not just think about them. Need to be more energized, any thoughts? Imagine, the year is almost half over, my plans for the year that I noted in January, don't seem to be in line. Yes, I'm very far behind with that schedule.
> I WON'T BE USING MY LEFT ARM FOR SOME TIME. perhaps months. Can't move it at all for 3 weeks, then we will see. It takes 2 arms for most things. Seems everyone is busy, I enjoy reading your notes. My life isn't so exciting. More next time, perhaps a bit more uplifting...Sharon in Virginia Beach


I hope that you at least have good pain control for your arm. The work will always wait until you are feeling up to it, please don't stress yourself, take care.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Precious moments with the grandchildren for sure. What sort of a necklace did you make?


I bought some beads off EBay & she strings together whatever suits her fancy & then I put the fastener on the ends for her. Sometimes they are pretty, sometimes pretty wild but she always goes home happy with the result.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all from a wet, cool 14C Auckland. Reading along and the donkey is gorgeous, how lovely to have him in your vicinity.
> Do hope the wee baby girl Erin pulls through, what a tough start to life.
> Had some news from our adopted family yesterday, one sister and family moved house to a brand new one in another part of our town. Can't wait to see them once they're all settled in. Also got a call from other sister wishing Stu happy birthday for Friday. Catherine's pregnant with baby 3, so wants to come and show me what she has made for her friend with twins coming, and what she's done for new baby coming herself. I taught her to crochet and she's picked it up very well. I hope she can tell me what gender her new baby is, so I can get organised for a blanket for this one. We also have my cousin, her daughter, and grandson coming to stay for a few days when school holidays begin on July 9th for two weeks. We are getting new carpet laid in lounge room and staircase so will wait until all the visitors have gone before that happens. A busy time ahead but will be good to see everyone.
> As far as my crochet goes, I have 7 squares done on second blanket so going well there so far.
> July 4th is coming up fast, so as you in USA celebrate, I will be too, turning 68 years old on that day.


Sounds like you will be busy with all your company. Exciting times with all the coming babies. Happy birthday to both you & Stu, since I might be away when you celebrate.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> What a busy bee your DH is, Daralene! I bet he's really having a blast.
> 
> The chicken piccata gets mixed reviews... Bub liked the chicken with sauce but not the pasta, and I thought the sauce had too much lemon juice and needed thickening. I'll look for a variation on the recipe, as what we had at the restaurant was creamier and not so tart.
> 
> ...


I've never had oyster mushrooms, do they taste different than regular ones? I've seen them in the store but only ever buy the white ones. I used to put canned mushrooms in quite a few things but in recent years they all come from China so I either use fresh or leave them out. I don't buy food that comes from China or India.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> they tried that at someplaces here until the customers complained so much they started putting the pricing back on individual pieces - shelves - signs - where ever is was needed. to hard to budget if you can't read the prices. --- sam


The price is usually displayed on the shelf but no stickers in the packaging as it used to be


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like you will be busy with all your company. Exciting times with all the coming babies. Happy birthday to both you & Stu, since I might be away when you celebrate.


Thank you Bonnie have a great trip away, hope you get the weeding done. Our garden needs it too, roses to be pruned but too wet at present. Stus birthday was Friday 24th, he's a whole 10 days older than me. 
Progressing well on 2nd blanket as per photo.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> Canada's 9 Most Amazing Wild Animals
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=21426
> 
> beautiful animals - take a couple of minutes. --- sam


???????? only 3 of those I haven't seen up close, polar bear, beluga & wolverine,
Thankfully the grizzly I saw was in BC, but have had brown bears in the yard????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorlenna - here is another trial recipe for you. It calls for two teaspoons of lemon juice - you could always cut it in half. Also you could increase your flour a little to thicken up your sauce. Just thought i would throw another one in the pot. --- sam

chicken piccata with pasta and mushrooms

Our chicken piccata, served over whole-wheat pasta, has a rich lemon-caper sauce that's made with extra-virgin olive oil and just a touch of butter for flavor. If you like, you can use a mild fish li...see more

Serves 4
PREP TIME: 40 mins
TOTAL TIME: 40 mins

Ingredients

6 ounces whole-wheat angel hair pasta
1/3 cup all-purpose flour, divided
2 cups reduced-sodium chicken broth
1/2 teaspoon salt, divided
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground pepper
4 chicken cutlets, (3/4-1 pound total), trimmed
3 teaspoons extra-virgin olive oil, divided
1 10 ounce package mushrooms, sliced
3 large cloves garlic, minced
1/2 cup white wine
2 tablespoons lemon juice
1/4 cup chopped fresh parsley
2 tablespoons capers, rinsed
2 teaspoons butter

directions

1. Bring a large pot of water to a boil. Add pasta and cook until just tender, 4 to 6 minutes or according to package directions. Drain and rinse.

2. Meanwhile, whisk 5 teaspoons flour and broth in a small bowl until smooth.

3. Place the remaining flour in a shallow dish. Season chicken with 1/4 teaspoon salt and pepper and dredge both sides in the flour.

4. Heat 2 teaspoons oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium heat. Add the chicken and cook until browned and no longer pink in the middle, 2 to 3 minutes per side. Transfer to a plate; cover and keep warm.

5. Heat the remaining 1 teaspoon oil in the pan over medium-high heat.

6. Add mushrooms and cook, stirring, until they release their juices and begin to brown, about 5 minutes. Transfer to a plate.

7. Add garlic and wine to the pan and cook until reduced by half, 1 to 2 minutes.

8. Stir in the reserved broth-flour mixture, lemon juice and the remaining 1/4 teaspoon salt. Bring to a simmer and cook, stirring, until the sauce is thickened, about 5 minutes.

9. Stir in parsley, capers, butter and the reserved mushrooms.

10. Measure out 1/2 cup of the mushroom sauce.

10. Toss the pasta in the pan with the remaining sauce.

12. Serve the pasta topped with the chicken and the reserved sauce.

NUTRITION INFORMATIONL Per Serving: cal. (kcal) 397, Fat, total (g) 9, chol. (mg) 54, sat. fat (g) 3, carb. (g) 45, Monounsaturated fat (g) 3, fiber (g) 5, pro. (g) 28, vit. C (mg)10.63, sodium (mg) 544, iron (mg) 2.88, Vegetables () 0.5, Starch () 2.5, Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet

http://www.recipe.com/chicken-piccata-with-pasta-mushrooms/


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

N


thewren said:


> i was going to add to the other one but since there is no edit key i will just enter it here. --- sam
> 
> An Absolutely Stunning Photo Series
> 
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I hate to tell you this but I dislike bacon. I don't like the smell of it cooking and think one can ruin good food with bacon. Generally I don't care for anything smoked. See, there is one odd ball in the bunch.


it's allowed railyn. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the question is though - does she wear them? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I bought some beads off EBay & she strings together whatever suits her fancy & then I put the fastener on the ends for her. Sometimes they are pretty, sometimes pretty wild but she always goes home happy with the result.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a late happy birthday to stu and an early one to you fan. are you going on a trip to celebrate or have i missed something here? --- sam



Fan said:


> Thank you Bonnie have a great trip away, hope you get the weeding done. Our garden needs it too, roses to be pruned but too wet at present. Stus birthday was Friday 24th, he's a whole 10 days older than me.
> Progressing well on 2nd blanket as per photo.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Bonnie have a great trip away, hope you get the weeding done. Our garden needs it too, roses to be pruned but too wet at present. Stus birthday was Friday 24th, he's a whole 10 days older than me.
> Progressing well on 2nd blanket as per photo.


The blankets looking good.

I finished the vest I was working on but think it's going to be too tight for this fat bod???? I couldn't have made it any bigger as only a little yarn left. If it s still too small after I get it blocked I guess someone will get it for Christmas & I will make another.
I have set aside the knitting for a while & started a cross stitch picture that will go to DS2 for Christmas- 3 lab puppies chewing on a boot, appropriate I think.???? He has lots of empty walk space in his house.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now i really need to get to bed. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> the question is though - does she wear them? --- sam


Oh, yes, she's quite a fashion plate???????? always wears her jewelry


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i dare you to take this test - boy was i surprised. it will take a couple of minutes or less. come on - do it. --- sam

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=21409


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love it - she sounds like quite the young lady. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, yes, she's quite a fashion plate???????? always wears her jewelry


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Swedenme. What fun it must be to see a baby donkey that was just born and to watch the different behaviors. That will be fun if another bab;y is born. You will have to keep us posted. How I enjoy sharing your walks. You never kn;ow, with all this traveling, perhaps someday I will make a walk with you. Maybe if we are ever back in Scotland we could make it happen.


Thank you Daralene and I really enjoy reading about your travels . You describe what you see perfectly making everything seem real as if we are in Germany with you and I thank you for that I'm really enjoying my armchair traveling ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Gwen, your house is going to be the lovliest, by the time you are finished! I bet every job completed just make you feel better and better! I think your craft porch is so great! I want to come to camp Gwen and play, too! Your yarn was beautiful and it looked like you all were having a great time.
> Rick and I spent most of the day doing (long neglected) yard work. I can do a lot all in one day, but I am pretty sure getting out of bed in the morning will be a challenge! We all need Bonnie! My youngest's nice boyfriend took my DH and I to lunch recently, to ask if he could marry her! It was so sweet. But he has not asked her yet and it is hard for my DH and I not to spill the beans! And of course, I am thinking, "wedding shawl!" Take care! Glad your gel is working for you.


Hope you get out of bed today ok after all the gardening you did 
Was nice of your future SIL to ask for permission to marry your. Daughter hope he doesn't wait to long to ask the question or I think you will burst with excitement ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> How are your daughter and granddaughter getting along in their new home Cathy ?


They are doing well there as far as I can tell. She has it looking nice. :sm11:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just had an interesting search result tonight. Typed in my mothers family surname and up popped a gravestone in Tonge cemetery Bolton UK with the whole family's names and spouses engraved on it. The great aunt I'm named for was married so now have another search to play with. A most unexpected wonderful surprise. Wish I could share it with mum, she never knew a lot about her family, and would have been thrilled at what I've discovered.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Daralene .
> The donkey family are fun to watch , there are only 2 females now , the baby and another young donkey who charges round the field as if he's a race horse . I'm wondering if the other female is having a baby too . Will have to wait and see


Thanks for sharing the photo of the cute donkey and his mum. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just had an interesting search result tonight. Typed in my mothers family surname and up popped a gravestone in Tonge cemetery Bolton UK with the whole family's names and spouses engraved on it. The great aunt I'm named for was married so now have another search to play with. A most unexpected wonderful surprise. Wish I could share it with mum, she never knew a lot about her family, and would have been thrilled at what I've discovered.


Almost a literal windfall!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Morning folks from a grey rainy Fife,not visited much last week,been a busy week hospital appointment wise,3 different clinics on 3 different days,dont know why they couldn't make them for all on one day.Son had an op on his back,to relieve pressure on discs, Thursday in the hospital at Brechin approx 65 miles from where he lives,has been waiting 3 years but finally almost pain free.Will need to go read almost half of last weeks TP to find out whats been happening.thanks to Sam for the opening,and to the ladies for the summary.Hope everyone has had an improvement in any health or life problems hugs to all x


Sure hope your son is soon pain free, not almosr


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Sure hope your son is soon pain free, not almost


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mrs donkey has had a baby , he/she wasn't there yesterday when mish and I went past so he's not very old . Fell flat on his nose when he tried to move and got a kick from mum when he tried to feed so the poor thing wasn't having a good evening but he is cute
> Also got a touch of colour in my back garden and I mean a touch


Oh so cute. Would love to have a donkey????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My friend made me a necklace. I think it is so beautiful. The stones are from Afrika, the silver one in the middle is from Morrocco and there are little white pearls that are from bones if I understood the German right. The meal was wonderful and as I mentioned earlier, at an African restaurant. How wonderful it was to see them again. They are wonderful people who travel the world over and seem to love people in every country who see life with an open heart.
> 
> The box is decorated with hand stamped paper from Africa that she cut out and glued on the box. I will save that too and perhaps frame it. I loved our evening and it was so good to see such lovely people again. I will try and attach their gift to DH, an elephant that brings good luck.


What lovely gifts.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sharon, take the time to heal and don't expect to do all the normal chores. Treat yourself gently! Hugs!


From me too


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh I just love that the BF took you and DH to lunch to ask permission to propose! Do you have any idea when he may pop the question? I can just imagine you both are tickled pink and about to burst with the excitement and having to keep it secret!
> 
> Any time you want you are welcome to come play. I don't think I'd ever describe my house as lovely; just an old patched up farm house. Always needs work and repair; built by DH's great grandfather about 150 yrs ago. Always dusty and in need of sweeping/vacuuming/mopping; but it is home.


Aaaaand that is the type of home I feel comfortable in????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i dare you to take this test - boy was i surprised. it will take a couple of minutes or less. come on - do it. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=21409


Ha ha Sam I took your dare and I am 100% man???? What did you get?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> They are doing well there as far as I can tell. She has it looking nice. :sm11:


That is encouraging????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Does anyone know how Mel and Gage are? It is so worrisome when we don't hear.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Ha ha Sam I took your dare and I am 100% man???? What did you get?


100% Female, yes definitely can read faces, has got me out of trouble more than once in my life! ????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> 100% Female, yes definitely can read faces, has got me out of trouble more than once in my life! ????????


My oldest sister was good at reading people . When I first moved to England and made new friends she would say don't trust that person and she was always right which sometimes would silently annoy me as she had a smug big sister attitude when she was right :sm01:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Does anyone know how Mel and Gage are? It is so worrisome when we don't hear.


They are doing well as I see Mel s posts all the time on FB


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My oldest sister was good at reading people . When I first moved to England and made new friends she would say don't trust that person and she was always right which sometimes would silently annoy me as she had a smug big sister attitude when she was right :sm01:


It's a bit more with me than reading faces, I can pick up good or bad vibes off people too, probably your sister had that ability too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Oh so cute. Would love to have a donkey????


It's funny because the young ones tend to lay down and curl up in the sunshine , they look like little brown hills in the field . But the older ones stand about in the shade of the trees


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> They are doing well there as far as I can tell. She has it looking nice. :sm11:


That's good to hear


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Thank you Bonnie have a great trip away, hope you get the weeding done. Our garden needs it too, roses to be pruned but too wet at present. Stus birthday was Friday 24th, he's a whole 10 days older than me.
> Progressing well on 2nd blanket as per photo.


I like the look of this blanket Fan . When I first saw the one square I thought the blanket might be a bit dark but now I see the squares together I really like it . The lighter yarn really makes the blue stand out


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mrs donkey has had a baby , he/she wasn't there yesterday when mish and I went past so he's not very old . Fell flat on his nose when he tried to move and got a kick from mum when he tried to feed so the poor thing wasn't having a good evening but he is cute
> Also got a touch of colour in my back garden and I mean a touch


What a sweet baby donkey (what is a baby donkey called?).
A touch of colour is a positive sign.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The price is usually displayed on the shelf but no stickers in the packaging as it used to be


Here it's a mixture of both some items have the price on them as well as the shelf and others don't , when the price isn't on the item sometimes things get confusing . If similar oranges get mixed up you could buy some that are a lot more expensive than what you thought you were paying for them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Railyn said:


> I hate to tell you this but I dislike bacon. I don't like the smell of it cooking and think one can ruin good food with bacon. Generally I don't care for anything smoked. See, there is one odd ball in the bunch.


Have you not tried it unsmoked or don't they sell unsmoked bacon in America


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Gwen, your house is going to be the lovliest, by the time you are finished! I bet every job completed just make you feel better and better! I think your craft porch is so great! I want to come to camp Gwen and play, too! Your yarn was beautiful and it looked like you all were having a great time.
> Rick and I spent most of the day doing (long neglected) yard work. I can do a lot all in one day, but I am pretty sure getting out of bed in the morning will be a challenge! We all need Bonnie! My youngest's nice boyfriend took my DH and I to lunch recently, to ask if he could marry her! It was so sweet. But he has not asked her yet and it is hard for my DH and I not to spill the beans! And of course, I am thinking, "wedding shawl!" Take care! Glad your gel is working for you.


How exciting - not easy not being able to say anything to her. Brett asked David- mind you as they had been living together for a few years it was a little belated!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> What a sweet baby donkey (what is a baby donkey called?).
> A touch of colour is a positive sign.


Had to look that up as I would have been thinking about it all day 
Male baby is a Jack and female is a Jenny or Jennet
Learn something new everyday


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I like the look of this blanket Fan . When I first saw the one square I thought the blanket might be a bit dark but now I see the squares together I really like it . The lighter yarn really makes the blue stand out


Thanks Sonja, I had doubts about it also until I got other pieces joined and it's highlighted well with white .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh I just love that the BF took you and DH to lunch to ask permission to propose! Do you have any idea when he may pop the question? I can just imagine you both are tickled pink and about to burst with the excitement and having to keep it secret!
> 
> Any time you want you are welcome to come play. I don't think I'd ever describe my house as lovely; just an old patched up farm house. Always needs work and repair; built by DH's great grandfather about 150 yrs ago. Always dusty and in need of sweeping/vacuuming/mopping; but it is home.


From the pictures you have shown Gwen I too think your house is lovely . I think if we all had enough money you would have to extend the bedrooms to put up all the guests you would have ???? 
Every lived in house is always needing cleaning 
My husband sees these perfect houses on tv and says why can't we have rooms like that and I reply that we could if I got rid of the one who makes the most mess as I stare at him


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Had to look that up as I would have been thinking about it all day
> Male baby is a Jack and female is a Jenny or Jennet
> Learn something new everyday


Well that's today's lesson for me too. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

We were supposed to get to 14c today but only managed 11c and 2c overnight. I think this is going to be a long cold Winter here. I had a very quiet lazy day today. I really should have got stuck into things coz I think just sitting around makes me more tired.... :sm16:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I hate to tell you this but I dislike bacon. I don't like the smell of it cooking and think one can ruin good food with bacon. Generally I don't care for anything smoked. See, there is one odd ball in the bunch.


Two! I like unsmoked bacon a lot, but I don't like the smoked stuff, especially the smell of it cooking.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Fan said:


> It's a bit more with me than reading faces, I can pick up good or bad vibes off people too, probably your sister had that ability too.


Of course, when we can see the whole body or hear the voice, those clues really amplify the emotions and thoughts behind the facial expressions. I got 100% male which could imply that I am totally clueless but I'm not.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Yesterday I had a bit of time to myself but it didn't last long. Hoping for at least a bit more today--probably not spending it on knitting (that's not happened in weeks but so looking forward to KAP weekend in Defiance). I need to finish mending a pair of ''work'' jeans for Susan; she has acquired another property (3000 sq. ft, this time) to rehab and flip. She needs the other, smaller, one still to come into her possession, in order to bring in the income to work the sale of the larger property. And she has a baby shower to attend for one of the newer goslings this afternoon. Next weekend, we will be having a graduation for about 15 GED students who have completed their requirements for the State's GED board. Then they will be able to go out into the working world one step closer to providing for themselves and family. Hopefully they will also have learned somethings about life, working commitment and ethics, as well as gaining some maturity themselves. It has been a long 11 months for everyone participating in the program. The teachers are looking forward to taking on the next group of students.

Must het ready for breakfast and Sunday services. TTYL.

Ohio Joy


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I know - I thought it was sweet of him, too. And it so impressed my DH! He is a very nice young man (he and my daughter have been friends since the 5th grade. He used to come to our door and ask to walk our dog, just so he could see her! Too cute)!


Gweniepooh said:


> Oh I just love that the BF took you and DH to lunch to ask permission to propose! Do you have any idea when he may pop the question? I can just imagine you both are tickled pink and about to burst with the excitement and having to keep it secret!
> 
> Any time you want you are welcome to come play. I don't think I'd ever describe my house as lovely; just an old patched up farm house. Always needs work and repair; built by DH's great grandfather about 150 yrs ago. Always dusty and in need of sweeping/vacuuming/mopping; but it is home.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks, Sam! Doesn't the whale look like he is smiling!?


thewren said:


> Canada's 9 Most Amazing Wild Animals
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=21426
> 
> beautiful animals - take a couple of minutes. --- sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Awesome photos, Sam! Those golden kitties look like they are in Siberia!


thewren said:


> i was going to add to the other one but since there is no edit key i will just enter it here. --- sam
> 
> An Absolutely Stunning Photo Series
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Railyn, I thought liking things smoked was in the DNA of a Texan! (Jk) It's ok...you know what you like!


Railyn said:


> I hate to tell you this but I dislike bacon. I don't like the smell of it cooking and think one can ruin good food with bacon. Generally I don't care for anything smoked. See, there is one odd ball in the bunch.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I think I have to keep my mouth shut until at least the end of July, Bonnie. Sigh! My yard is sadly plain, but at least there are no weeds any more...at least for a few days! Do you grow blueberries? I just got a little bush! I hope you have a fun trip!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Exciting news, hope you don't have to keep the secret too long. What shawl will you make for the wedding, there are so many beautiful patterns.
> Yard work certainly keeps me out if trouble, I had planned to go through the garden today but it was too wet, I hope I can get everything weeded before we take off on our bike trip next weekend otherwise I'll come home to a terrible mess.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I failed, Sam! Apparently I have no sensitivity!


thewren said:


> i dare you to take this test - boy was i surprised. it will take a couple of minutes or less. come on - do it. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=21409


 :sm02:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Daralene and I really enjoy reading about your travels . You describe what you see perfectly making everything seem real as if we are in Germany with you and I thank you for that I'm really enjoying my armchair traveling ????


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Me too! !


mags7 said:


> Aaaaand that is the type of home I feel comfortable in????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I have been thinking a lot about them, too.


mags7 said:


> Does anyone know how Mel and Gage are? It is so worrisome when we don't hear.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I think it is in the big sister's handbook to look a little smug when right!


Swedenme said:


> My oldest sister was good at reading people . When I first moved to England and made new friends she would say don't trust that person and she was always right which sometimes would silently annoy me as she had a smug big sister attitude when she was right :sm01:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

She should be very proud, helping 15 people aquire their GEDs. And you, also!


jheiens said:


> Yesterday I had a bit of time to myself but it didn't last long. Hoping for at least a bit more today--probably not spending it on knitting (that's not happened in weeks but so looking forward to KAP weekend in Defiance). I need to finish mending a pair of ''work'' jeans for Susan; she has acquired another property (3000 sq. ft, this time) to rehab and flip. She needs the other, smaller, one still to come into her possession, in order to bring in the income to work the sale of the larger property. And she has a baby shower to attend for one of the newer goslings this afternoon. Next weekend, we will be having a graduation for about 15 GED students who have completed their requirements for the State's GED board. Then they will be able to go out into the working world one step closer to providing for themselves and family. Hopefully they will also have learned somethings about life, working commitment and ethics, as well as gaining some maturity themselves. It has been a long 11 months for everyone participating in the program. The teachers are looking forward to taking on the next group of students.
> 
> Must het ready for breakfast and Sunday services. TTYL.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

mags7 said:


> Does anyone know how Mel and Gage are? It is so worrisome when we don't hear.


They are doing well. Mel posted on Facebook that she made several dozen cookies which Gage is enjoying. They see Greg occasionally. She is at a family get together this weekend. Much better than a year ago.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I was up for 22 hours yesterday. Another busy day today as well as through Thursday. Friday should be a normal day and then pack for a vacation. I need to get Matthew feeling better or we might have to miss out on vacation. He is battling some sort of throat ailment. I took him to immediate care on Thursday. Tested negative for strep but has extremely enlarged tonsils. He was given a liquid steroid to drink with hopes of being better in 3 days but he is not. DH won't know until Saturday morning if he can be off from work to go on vacation to see his parents and then on to a wedding at the end of the week. We are to leave on Saturday morning so I will do a last minute pack for him once I know while he showers. Last night I prepped fruits and vegetables for 200 people. Today I have to assemble them onto trays so I need to get moving along.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good morning all☺
Sorry be missing in action. Been busy lately but I am going to do my best to keep up.
8:35 am. Going back to bed i think. Will check in later and catch up.
Love and hugs to you all.
Xo


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never had oyster mushrooms, do they taste different than regular ones? I've seen them in the store but only ever buy the white ones. I used to put canned mushrooms in quite a few things but in recent years they all come from China so I either use fresh or leave them out. I don't buy food that comes from China or India.


They do taste different, but I'm not sure how to describe the taste. The oyster mushrooms are super light (it takes quite a few to make a couple of ounces), and I can only find them this time of year as I've never seen them at the grocery, so they're a special treat for me. This man grows the mushrooms, and I can't remember the last time I bought canned ones...I hadn't really thought about where they come from; I just much prefer the taste and texture of the fresh ones. But I tend to try and buy locally when I can. I'd prefer growing things myself, but sadly that doesn't work with our soil/water situation.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Sorlenna - here is another trial recipe for you. It calls for two teaspoons of lemon juice - you could always cut it in half. Also you could increase your flour a little to thicken up your sauce. Just thought i would throw another one in the pot. --- sam.


That one looks more like what I was thinking to change. Thanks! I've bookmarked it. I'll let you know how it comes out.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Mary, sorry to hear Matthew is ill. Healing thoughts for him, and I hope your days settle down. Blessings.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Good to see you posting *Mel*!
I hope you manage to get some time for yourself soon *Joy*, although I agree with April you should be really proud of what you are doing to help.
*Mary* I hope Matthew feels better soon and that you all get away on your holiday.
My niece texted me the latest about *Erin* - "She had a stable night, but she had 4 tubes with 10 different drugs and one of the tubes has burst and can potentially burn her skin so they are waiting on a plastic surgeon to come and see her." She's obviously a wee fighter, but it just seems to be one problem after another, however she is still battling on.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Where will you go on your bike trip. DH and I used to dream of doing something like that; one dream that will not happen but it was fun thinking about it. Hope you take pictures!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Exciting news, hope you don't have to keep the secret too long. What shawl will you make for the wedding, there are so many beautiful patterns.
> Yard work certainly keeps me out if trouble, I had planned to go through the garden today but it was too wet, I hope I can get everything weeded before we take off on our bike trip next weekend otherwise I'll come home to a terrible mess.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That really is pretty. I love the way the white border picks the white up in the varigated blue & white. Really spectacular.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I did it and got 50/50 which according to them is good. What'd you get Sam?


thewren said:


> i dare you to take this test - boy was i surprised. it will take a couple of minutes or less. come on - do it. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=21409


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, fun that you could share fish dinners.
Daralene, his appointing you lost your expensive presents. Hope your tip saves other travelers from losing their gifts.
I felt in heaven hiking yesterday. As I said parking lot was 10,000 ft. I hadn't hiked at that altitude in years. But loved every minute of it. Only hiked in about 2-2 1/2 miles. First leg has altitude gain with many steps some of which were a foot high. Hard for short people. Luckily the other three women stopped often to take pictures. I will post pictures later. Just picture a high altitude valley surrounded by the Sierras with a chain of five lakes. My soul was singing and my body open with not even a drop of tension. Didn't get home until 10 p.m. Smoke coming over the Sierras from the Erskine fire near Lake Isabella. So far fir has burned 56 acres with two deaths and only 5% containment. So proud of my town who offered to board and house horses, dogs and collecting clothes, money for victims.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Glad to hear from you, Mel! You and Gage enjoy your day!


gagesmom said:


> Good morning all☺
> Sorry be missing in action. Been busy lately but I am going to do my best to keep up.
> 8:35 am. Going back to bed i think. Will check in later and catch up.
> Love and hugs to you all.
> Xo


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hope Matthew feels better soon!


Sorlenna said:


> Mary, sorry to hear Matthew is ill. Healing thoughts for him, and I hope your days settle down. Blessings.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

She must be a real little fighter. Bless her.


KateB said:


> Good to see you posting *Mel*!
> I hope you manage to get some time for yourself soon *Joy*, although I agree with April you should be really proud of what you are doing to help.
> *Mary* I hope Matthew feels better soon and that you all get away on your holiday.
> My niece texted me the latest about *Erin* - "She had a stable night, but she had 4 tubes with 10 different drugs and one of the tubes has burst and can potentially burn her skin so they are waiting on a plastic surgeon to come and see her." She's obviously a wee fighter, but it just seems to be one problem after another, however she is still battling on.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So glad you had such a great hike and you felt so good!


sassafras123 said:


> Tami, fun that you could share fish dinners.
> Daralene, his appointing you lost your expensive presents. Hope your tip saves other travelers from losing their gifts.
> I felt in heaven hiking yesterday. As I said parking lot was 10,000 ft. I hadn't hiked at that altitude in years. But loved every minute of it. Only hiked in about 2-2 1/2 miles. First leg has altitude gain with many steps some of which were a foot high. Hard for short people. Luckily the other three women stopped often to take pictures. I will post pictures later. Just picture a high altitude valley surrounded by the Sierras with a chain of five lakes. My soul was singing and my body open with not even a drop of tension. Didn't get home until 10 p.m. Smoke coming over the Sierras from the Erskine fire near Lake Isabella. So far fir has burned 56 acres with two deaths and only 5% containment. So proud of my town who offered to board and house horses, dogs and collecting clothes, money for victims.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just had an interesting search result tonight. Typed in my mothers family surname and up popped a gravestone in Tonge cemetery Bolton UK with the whole family's names and spouses engraved on it. The great aunt I'm named for was married so now have another search to play with. A most unexpected wonderful surprise. Wish I could share it with mum, she never knew a lot about her family, and would have been thrilled at what I've discovered.


Isn't it fun to find out. A distant relative has done a lot a research on my moms family& I've found from reading that they originated in Germany, I was always told they were Irish but they came there as displaced persons, there is a museum in Ireland about the Palatine Irish, I hope to someday get there.
http://www.irishpalatines.org/about/history.html


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have you not tried it unsmoked or don't they sell unsmoked bacon in America


I remember eating "side pork" as a kid when we butchered our own but I don't recall seeing it in stores.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> From the pictures you have shown Gwen I too think your house is lovely . I think if we all had enough money you would have to extend the bedrooms to put up all the guests you would have ????
> Every lived in house is always needing cleaning
> My husband sees these perfect houses on tv and says why can't we have rooms like that and I reply that we could if I got rid of the one who makes the most mess as I stare at him


???????? Great answer!

Scene nice asked why I bother with a garden & all the work. I told them at least when I go to the garden & weed when I'm done it looks like I've done something & stays that way for a few days. If I clean the house, it usually doesn't stay clean & tidy until I've reached the other end????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I think I have to keep my mouth shut until at least the end of July, Bonnie. Sigh! My yard is sadly plain, but at least there are no weeds any more...at least for a few days! Do you grow blueberries? I just got a little bush! I hope you have a fun trip!


No blueberries, I just go crawl around the bush & pick wild ones. I tried a couple of "tame" bushes but like most things, they winter killed. I was at my friends last week, she planted cherry trees about the same time as I did,but didn't have the moose grazing on them. you should see them, there must be at least 2-3 gallons on each tree. One of mine was covered in blooms this spring, as was the Nanking cherry but I don't see any fruits coming, I don't think they were in fewer at the same tme so maybe neither was pollinated ???? Sometimes I think I should just give up on trying to grow fruit trees!
My rasberry patch is so loaded, I can't imagine how much fruit there will be & I really don't need much, I still have lots of jelly & syrup left, for some reason we didn't go through as much as usual. I sure hope there are crab apples as that's one shelf that's looking pretty bare


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> She should be very proud, helping 15 people aquire their GEDs. And you, also!


???????? congrats to the graduates & to you & Susan for all your efforts to getting these people on a better road in life.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> How can people be so crazy as to think they can walk to on planes with that stuff & why would anyone need to carry a gun with a round in the chamber?


Flying from anywhere in Britain, be it domestic or abroad, knitting needles, crochet hooks etc are banned except in checked baggage,anything like that in hand baggage will be confiscated....ask me how I know,thank heavens my crochet hook was just a cheapie


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I was up for 22 hours yesterday. Another busy day today as well as through Thursday. Friday should be a normal day and then pack for a vacation. I need to get Matthew feeling better or we might have to miss out on vacation. He is battling some sort of throat ailment. I took him to immediate care on Thursday. Tested negative for strep but has extremely enlarged tonsils. He was given a liquid steroid to drink with hopes of being better in 3 days but he is not. DH won't know until Saturday morning if he can be off from work to go on vacation to see his parents and then on to a wedding at the end of the week. We are to leave on Saturday morning so I will do a last minute pack for him once I know while he showers. Last night I prepped fruits and vegetables for 200 people. Today I have to assemble them onto trays so I need to get moving along.


I don't know how you keep up that pace, Mary.
I hope Matthew is feeling better soon. Maybe you should try some of that Throat Coat Tea that Kaye recommended, I think it really helps.
I hope you get everyone feeling better & your DH can get time off to get your well deserved vacation.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Healing wishes for your son Agnes. Back pain can be so disabling and affect so much of one's life.


He is a staff nurse in a hospital in Edinburgh, and has had to continue working whilst awaiting operation,some days he could not get up of his knees


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good to see you posting *Mel*!
> I hope you manage to get some time for yourself soon *Joy*, although I agree with April you should be really proud of what you are doing to help.
> *Mary* I hope Matthew feels better soon and that you all get away on your holiday.
> My niece texted me the latest about *Erin* - "She had a stable night, but she had 4 tubes with 10 different drugs and one of the tubes has burst and can potentially burn her skin so they are waiting on a plastic surgeon to come and see her." She's obviously a wee fighter, but it just seems to be one problem after another, however she is still battling on.


Poor child, just one thing after another. When I worked in Saskatoon, we had to collect samples from the babies in the NICU & they always said girls survive much better than boys with the same problems. As we've always guessed, women are tougher, sorry Sam???? Praying for a good outcome,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Where will you go on your bike trip. DH and I used to dream of doing something like that; one dream that will not happen but it was fun thinking about it. Hope you take pictures!


The current "plan" is to go to Vancouver Island but as always that may change, depending on the weather. We had talked about going to Bella Coola, ( that's about 1/2 way between Vancouver & Prince Rupert on the BC coast)supposed to be a fantastic scenic drive but we found out the last 40 miles is gravel so that's out. I guess we will have to do that by car sometime.
I'll take & post pictures.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is very kind of you Bonnie, but there are lots of techniques I've not tried, I've only just figured out Nupps!


Wished that when I was doing shawls with nupps in it that I could knit continental, as there is a great video on how to do nupps using crochet hook,so much easier and quicker


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Does anyone know how Mel and Gage are? It is so worrisome when we don't hear.


Mel is still active on facebook, they've just had a good trip to Guelph.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too.....come visit!


mags7 said:


> Aaaaand that is the type of home I feel comfortable in????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Flying from anywhere in Britain, be it domestic or abroad, knitting needles, crochet hooks etc are banned except in checked baggage,anything like that in hand baggage will be confiscated....ask me how I know,thank heavens my crochet hook was just a cheapie


I was allowed my knitting needles when I flew to Ontario but I did I take some cheap bamboo ones, just in case. I had checked before but didn't want to chance losing my really good ones.. Seems more like the whim of whoever is checking here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

On a recent post on FB they were going on a mini vaca close by. Seemed fine.


mags7 said:


> Does anyone know how Mel and Gage are? It is so worrisome when we don't hear.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> He is a staff nurse in a hospital in Edinburgh, and has had to continue working whilst awaiting operation,some days he could not get up of his knees


That's a hard job to have with a bad back. Does he work 12 hr shifts? Those add to the trouble too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Another person we haven't heard from in awhile is Pearlone (Cheryl). Has anyone heard from her? Wonder if they are in FL or PA and how both her DH and her health is doing. They sure were having a rough time of it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Wished that when I was doing shawls with nupps in it that I could knit continental, as there is a great video on how to do nupps using crochet hook,so much easier and quicker


I keep thinking I would like to try continental but just can t seem to " get it". I thought that might give my "bum" shoulder less trouble


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mel, good to hear from you.

Gwen, I hope Cheryl & her DH are ding OK.

Well, it's not raining this morning so I must get off my butt & do something outside or I will not have things done up as I would like. The weeks sure seem to fly by. I took some photos of my flowers yesterday, I'll have to get them transferred so I can show you it does get pretty in the great white north in summer????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We were supposed to get to 14c today but only managed 11c and 2c overnight. I think this is going to be a long cold Winter here. I had a very quiet lazy day today. I really should have got stuck into things coz I think just sitting around makes me more tired.... :sm16:


And so far we have been mild, but damp. Hope you have woken refreshed for Monday after your lazy day!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....I can just picture you giving that stare too!. As far as adding rooms for guests....we have blow up mattresses and tents for the back yard...LOL. How I would love it too! I really love having folks that don't mind a bit of clutter visit.


Swedenme said:


> From the pictures you have shown Gwen I too think your house is lovely . I think if we all had enough money you would have to extend the bedrooms to put up all the guests you would have ????
> Every lived in house is always needing cleaning
> My husband sees these perfect houses on tv and says why can't we have rooms like that and I reply that we could if I got rid of the one who makes the most mess as I stare at him


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I hate to tell you this but I dislike bacon. I don't like the smell of it cooking and think one can ruin good food with bacon. Generally I don't care for anything smoked. See, there is one odd ball in the bunch.


We get smoked and unsmoked bacon and i love them both :sm02:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And if you believe that then I have a bridge in Brooklyn for sale! Pftttttt!


oneapril said:


> I failed, Sam! Apparently I have no sensitivity!
> 
> :sm02:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Bonnie have a great trip away, hope you get the weeding done. Our garden needs it too, roses to be pruned but too wet at present. Stus birthday was Friday 24th, he's a whole 10 days older than me.
> Progressing well on 2nd blanket as per photo.


fan that looks really nice :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Pacer* have you heard the saying "burning two ends of the candle?" I worry about you when you pull such long hours. Can't be good for you. Please give yourself a breather. {{{{{hugs}}}}} Also prayers that Matthew will get well very, very soon.


pacer said:


> I was up for 22 hours yesterday. Another busy day today as well as through Thursday. Friday should be a normal day and then pack for a vacation. I need to get Matthew feeling better or we might have to miss out on vacation. He is battling some sort of throat ailment. I took him to immediate care on Thursday. Tested negative for strep but has extremely enlarged tonsils. He was given a liquid steroid to drink with hopes of being better in 3 days but he is not. DH won't know until Saturday morning if he can be off from work to go on vacation to see his parents and then on to a wedding at the end of the week. We are to leave on Saturday morning so I will do a last minute pack for him once I know while he showers. Last night I prepped fruits and vegetables for 200 people. Today I have to assemble them onto trays so I need to get moving along.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Wished that when I was doing shawls with nupps in it that I could knit continental, as there is a great video on how to do nupps using crochet hook,so much easier and quicker


I guess that is to be expected as so many knitting styles using Nupps are on the Continent.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just had an interesting search result tonight. Typed in my mothers family surname and up popped a gravestone in Tonge cemetery Bolton UK with the whole family's names and spouses engraved on it. The great aunt I'm named for was married so now have another search to play with. A most unexpected wonderful surprise. Wish I could share it with mum, she never knew a lot about her family, and would have been thrilled at what I've discovered.


I love doing family history....my mums father was in all the papers because he took to sleeping on the streets of Inverness in his bed in protest over the council knocking down his home and not providing housing for his family(his home was basically a slum but was all they had)grandfather Sutherland way back was on the same ship as Nelson at Trafalgar,but survived the battle.Going through the old census was an eye opener


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Ha ha Sam I took your dare and I am 100% man???? What did you get?


thats what I got too Mags lol


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Fan said:


> It's a bit more with me than reading faces, I can pick up good or bad vibes off people too, probably your sister had that ability too.


seems that I dont read faces well but I am with you on vibes Fan, never been wrong when I trust my instincts


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning all☺
> Sorry be missing in action. Been busy lately but I am going to do my best to keep up.
> 8:35 am. Going back to bed i think. Will check in later and catch up.
> Love and hugs to you all.
> Xo


Nice to see ya Mel :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Hope Matthew feels better soon!


Will add my good wishes for Matthew too


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was allowed my knitting needles when I flew to Ontario but I did I take some cheap bamboo ones, just in case. I had checked before but didn't want to chance losing my really good ones.. Seems more like the whim of whoever is checking here.


have flown from Edinburgh and Glasgow abroad and to Belfast Ireland and never been allowed needles or crochet hooks in cabin so now I dont pack any craft items in hand luguage


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's a hard job to have with a bad back. Does he work 12 hr shifts? Those add to the trouble too.


he does Bonnie .and 3 also has weeks with 3 shifts, he is not all that keen on evening shifts

thanks for all the good wishes for him :sm24:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I keep thinking I would like to try continental but just can t seem to " get it". I thought that might give my "bum" shoulder less trouble


I can do knit rows for short periods, but no speed so each row takes forever and I just cant do the purl row no matter how I try.I still have problems with right shoulder which I had an op on several years ago so I though continental knitting would help but I just get stressed out trying


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No blueberries, I just go crawl around the bush & pick wild ones. I tried a couple of "tame" bushes but like most things, they winter killed. I was at my friends last week, she planted cherry trees about the same time as I did,but didn't have the moose grazing on them. you should see them, there must be at least 2-3 gallons on each tree. One of mine was covered in blooms this spring, as was the Nanking cherry but I don't see any fruits coming, I don't think they were in fewer at the same tme so maybe neither was pollinated ???? Sometimes I think I should just give up on trying to grow fruit trees!
> My rasberry patch is so loaded, I can't imagine how much fruit there will be & I really don't need much, I still have lots of jelly & syrup left, for some reason we didn't go through as much as usual. I sure hope there are crab apples as that's one shelf that's looking pretty bare


Dang, I'd love to help you with those raspberries... My absolute favorite!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Went back to sleep and slept til 11:30am.
Spent the day with family yesterday and the heat really sucked the energy out of me. Was a good day and much needed.

Happy to see Jynx is back. I have to spend time later reading this tp and catching up. Working on a baby blanket for a baby boy due next month. Then I need to make one for a baby due in August. One due in September and then my nephew and his gf are expecting their second child in October. So sweet little Noah is going to be a big brother ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the opening Sam and ladies for the summaries. I see you're already up to page 21. Got a lot to catch up.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ???????? congrats to the graduates & to you & Susan for all your efforts to getting these people on a better road in life.


Great response Bonnie! I agree.
Hope you get to Vancouver. Maybe you could connect with our Shirley.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Aprilone, thank you it truly was a heavenly hike.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Hope this works, pics from hike.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

trying to send hike pics.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorry I don't know how to make pic show. I use to do this. Anyone know what I did wrong? You all like the pic of me napping?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Dang, I'd love to help you with those raspberries... My absolute favorite!


Too bad you're not closer, some years I can't get anyone to pick them. I draw the line at picking them & giving away unless for someone who is unable to pick, although I do pick for DS family, they usually come & pick some too.
I advertised free perennial flowers last spring & smeone phoned wanting me to dig & deliver them, Not too likely????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Great response Bonnie! I agree.
> Hope you get to Vancouver. Maybe you could connect with our Shirley.


That would be nice but when traveling with 4 men,who knows how much say I will get. If we happen to spend a night in Duncan, I will certainly try to call her & maybe get to the nearest Tims for coffee.

Joy, great photos, what a beautiful place.

I just came in from the garden, weeded all but the potatoe patch but I just did it a few days ago, always feels good to get it done. I think I'm getting old, it didn't used to bother me to hoe for 3 hrs, now I feel like I'm done for the day, the humidity really gets me. I need to get in the shower but just having a sit & a drink first.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

oneapril said:


> Railyn, I thought liking things smoked was in the DNA of a Texan! (Jk) It's ok...you know what you like!


I live in Texas but I am not a Texan. I was born and raised in California. Just happened to land in Texas and stay here as my children all live here.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Hope this works, pics from hike.


Stunning :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I love doing family history....my mums father was in all the papers because he took to sleeping on the streets of Inverness in his bed in protest over the council knocking down his home and not providing housing for his family(his home was basically a slum but was all they had)grandfather Sutherland way back was on the same ship as Nelson at Trafalgar,but survived the battle.Going through the old census was an eye opener


Agnes that's a good story in your family history. It's amazing what we can find nowadays with the Internet. Stus grandfather was Irish from Belfast, had issues with IRA and left for NZ in 1921. He then had issues on board ship as part of crew, jumped ship on arrival so was an illegal immigrant. Lots more about him we found out too. He must have been quite a character. 
My grandfather was a Sgt major in Lancashire Rifles regiment, fought at Gallipoli in WW1, lung damaged by mustard gas, fought alongside Kiwi soldiers, and came to NZ for our fresh air etc, he died aged 44, and buried up north of here. The gravestone has info of it, I'm so thrilled to have found it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well one advantage of that, Joy, is that they are super big photos! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - the detroit tigers lost to the cleveland indians - that should make tami happy. lol Heidi, Gary and Avery were at the game - it was Avery's reward for perfect attendance this past year at school. i really think he is enjoying being the only one with mom and dad as much as the game. he is sweetness on two legs. He is the ball player - Ayden has the talent - Avery has to work at it but he works at it for the intense love of the game he has. he eats breathes and lives baseball - he is a walking statistics book - can recognize more players than i thought there were. he just really emerges himself in it and it makes me happy to watch him. they lost 9/3 but the indians were really hot today.

he gets to run the bases which he will love. he got to have his picture taken with some of the detroit players also. Heidi said they were baking - so were we. i have the a/c on. 

elsa and two of her kittens showed up this afternoon - not sure where the other grey is - think under my porch. they are ensconsced (why is spell check telling me this is spelled wrong?) under my couch. the other grey will show up eventually. they are about six/eight weeks old - can't remember exactly when they were born. one gold/two grey. i've not been around them very much so they are not sure of me.

need to get in the shower - missed mine yesterday. ayden and a friend of his with bentley spent the most of the day on the trampoline with the garden hose which means i get a trickle of water. (oh - patchwork kitty just walked out of my closet - didn't know she was in there. i think the kitties have pulled a couple of shirts off the hanger and make themselves a comfy bed back in the corner under the other hanging shirts. as long as they don't pooh back there i am good with it.) but today i must get it done.

want to spend some time on my beard - it needs a mega fix - so will see how short i can go and still have it look right. i'm just tired of using a curling brush on it every time after i blow dry it. i will still blow dry it back with a vent brush but it will be short enough that i won't need to do anything else to it. really - vanity at my age. rotflmao first i best take my meds if i am to get them all in today. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is exciting fan - always good to learn about the ancestors. --- sam



Fan said:


> Just had an interesting search result tonight. Typed in my mothers family surname and up popped a gravestone in Tonge cemetery Bolton UK with the whole family's names and spouses engraved on it. The great aunt I'm named for was married so now have another search to play with. A most unexpected wonderful surprise. Wish I could share it with mum, she never knew a lot about her family, and would have been thrilled at what I've discovered.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i am confused - whose boyfriend took who to ask permission to marry said daughter? thanks for clearing it up for me. --- sam



mags7 said:


> Aaaaand that is the type of home I feel comfortable in????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - the detroit tigers lost to the cleveland indians - that should make tami happy. lol Heidi, Gary and Avery were at the game - it was Avery's reward for perfect attendance this past year at school. i really think he is enjoying being the only one with mom and dad as much as the game. he is sweetness on two legs. He is the ball player - Ayden has the talent - Avery has to work at it but he works at it for the intense love of the game he has. he eats breathes and lives baseball - he is a walking statistics book - can recognize more players than i thought there were. he just really emerges himself in it and it makes me happy to watch him. they lost 9/3 but the indians were really hot today.
> 
> he gets to run the bases which he will love. he got to have his picture taken with some of the detroit players also. Heidi said they were baking - so were we. i have the a/c on.
> 
> ...


Nice catch up on the family (human and feline!) Sam!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you. Feel truly blessed to still be able to hike at that altitude.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you. Feel truly blessed to still be able to hike at that altitude.


 :sm24: I have only ever been at that sort of altitude in aircraft!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> She should be very proud, helping 15 people aquire their GEDs. And you, also!


I agree with April Joy you Susan and the rest of your family should be very proud . You help so many people to change not only their lives but the lives of their families to . Well done all of you


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I love doing family history....my mums father was in all the papers because he took to sleeping on the streets of Inverness in his bed in protest over the council knocking down his home and not providing housing for his family(his home was basically a slum but was all they had)grandfather Sutherland way back was on the same ship as Nelson at Trafalgar,but survived the battle.Going through the old census was an eye opener


In an old (around 1910) census my great grandfather was down as a "potted heid salesman"!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I was up for 22 hours yesterday. Another busy day today as well as through Thursday. Friday should be a normal day and then pack for a vacation. I need to get Matthew feeling better or we might have to miss out on vacation. He is battling some sort of throat ailment. I took him to immediate care on Thursday. Tested negative for strep but has extremely enlarged tonsils. He was given a liquid steroid to drink with hopes of being better in 3 days but he is not. DH won't know until Saturday morning if he can be off from work to go on vacation to see his parents and then on to a wedding at the end of the week. We are to leave on Saturday morning so I will do a last minute pack for him once I know while he showers. Last night I prepped fruits and vegetables for 200 people. Today I have to assemble them onto trays so I need to get moving along.


Sorry to hear about Mathew Mary I hope he gets better before your vacation . Also hope your husband gets the time off work to go on vacation too


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Hope this works, pics from hike.


Fabulous pictures!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Flying from anywhere in Britain, be it domestic or abroad, knitting needles, crochet hooks etc are banned except in checked baggage,anything like that in hand baggage will be confiscated....ask me how I know,thank heavens my crochet hook was just a cheapie


Have you seen the programme Heathrow airport . It's scary what they find on the planes , and the man who was trying to take a drill on the aeroplane in his hand luggage wonder what he was thinking


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....I can just picture you giving that stare too!. As far as adding rooms for guests....we have blow up mattresses and tents for the back yard...LOL. How I would love it too! I really love having folks that don't mind a bit of clutter visit.


I have a good glare and I'm not afraid to use it ????
I've been saying to my husband all week I'm going to get the air mattresses out and go sleep in the garden it's so hot and muggy , last night and tonight it's actually raining but still very warm last time I looked it was 16 c and that was at 10 pm .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Dang, I'd love to help you with those raspberries... My absolute favorite!


That's what I was thinking too . Love raspberries


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorry I don't know how to make pic show. I use to do this. Anyone know what I did wrong? You all like the pic of me napping?


Your pictures are great Joy , beautiful breathtaking scenery


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm 100% female??? says i am intuitive and am good in reading moods, etc. i suppose that is a good thing. my feminine side showing. lol --- sam



mags7 said:


> Ha ha Sam I took your dare and I am 100% man???? What did you get?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was wondering also mags - it's been quite a while since we have heard from them. --- sam



mags7 said:


> Does anyone know how Mel and Gage are? It is so worrisome when we don't hear.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

big sisters tend to do that i can tell you from experience having had two such sisters in my lifetime. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> My oldest sister was good at reading people . When I first moved to England and made new friends she would say don't trust that person and she was always right which sometimes would silently annoy me as she had a smug big sister attitude when she was right :sm01:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does she have her dog yet? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> They are doing well as I see Mel s posts all the time on FB


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> In an old (around 1910) census my great grandfather was down as a "potted heid salesman"!!


I'm trying to say it with a Scottish accent still don't know what it means ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can't answer that question - i don't know. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Have you not tried it unsmoked or don't they sell unsmoked bacon in America


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he did didn't he? --- sam



oneapril said:


> Thanks, Sam! Doesn't the whale look like he is smiling!?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just thought the gold kitty looked a little peeved while the other one looked a little confused but wasn't bothered by the snow as the gold one was. that's me being intuitive. lol --- sam



oneapril said:


> Awesome photos, Sam! Those golden kitties look like they are in Siberia!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what an accomplishment for everyone involved - but i think i would want a little break before the next bunch. lol congrats to all. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Yesterday I had a bit of time to myself but it didn't last long. Hoping for at least a bit more today--probably not spending it on knitting (that's not happened in weeks but so looking forward to KAP weekend in Defiance). I need to finish mending a pair of ''work'' jeans for Susan; she has acquired another property (3000 sq. ft, this time) to rehab and flip. She needs the other, smaller, one still to come into her possession, in order to bring in the income to work the sale of the larger property. And she has a baby shower to attend for one of the newer goslings this afternoon. Next weekend, we will be having a graduation for about 15 GED students who have completed their requirements for the State's GED board. Then they will be able to go out into the working world one step closer to providing for themselves and family. Hopefully they will also have learned somethings about life, working commitment and ethics, as well as gaining some maturity themselves. It has been a long 11 months for everyone participating in the program. The teachers are looking forward to taking on the next group of students.
> 
> Must het ready for breakfast and Sunday services. TTYL.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm trying to say it with a Scottish accent still don't know what it means ð³


Potted heid (rhymes with need) is also known as potted hough. Hough is a Scottish word for shin and that is what it is made from.

Potted Meat Ingredients

One piece of meaty shin bone, ie the beef hough that you should ask the butcher to crack.

One bay leaf, a wee pinch of cayenne, ground spice and salt and pepper.

Recipe For Potted Hough

Place the ingredients into a large pan and cover with water.

Bring to the boil and then simmer for about four to six hours.

Sieve the liquid into a separate pan and keep the bone, meat and gelatin in the original pan. Set aside to cool down and then skim off the fat from the surface.

Mince, shred or chop the mixture as finely as possible then return to the drained liquid, ie the stock. Some chefs like to add more seasoning of salt and pepper at this stage of cooking. Boil for a further quarter of an hour.

Place into each mould and place in the fridge to chill.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to mathew to wrap him up in warm healing energy. hoping husband gets off work. always something isn't there mary. --- sam



pacer said:


> I was up for 22 hours yesterday. Another busy day today as well as through Thursday. Friday should be a normal day and then pack for a vacation. I need to get Matthew feeling better or we might have to miss out on vacation. He is battling some sort of throat ailment. I took him to immediate care on Thursday. Tested negative for strep but has extremely enlarged tonsils. He was given a liquid steroid to drink with hopes of being better in 3 days but he is not. DH won't know until Saturday morning if he can be off from work to go on vacation to see his parents and then on to a wedding at the end of the week. We are to leave on Saturday morning so I will do a last minute pack for him once I know while he showers. Last night I prepped fruits and vegetables for 200 people. Today I have to assemble them onto trays so I need to get moving along.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like a marvelous hike joy - so glad you enjoyed it. people tend to go the second and third mile when friends and neighbors are in trouble. hope they get the fire out soon. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Tami, fun that you could share fish dinners.
> Daralene, his appointing you lost your expensive presents. Hope your tip saves other travelers from losing their gifts.
> I felt in heaven hiking yesterday. As I said parking lot was 10,000 ft. I hadn't hiked at that altitude in years. But loved every minute of it. Only hiked in about 2-2 1/2 miles. First leg has altitude gain with many steps some of which were a foot high. Hard for short people. Luckily the other three women stopped often to take pictures. I will post pictures later. Just picture a high altitude valley surrounded by the Sierras with a chain of five lakes. My soul was singing and my body open with not even a drop of tension. Didn't get home until 10 p.m. Smoke coming over the Sierras from the Erskine fire near Lake Isabella. So far fir has burned 56 acres with two deaths and only 5% containment. So proud of my town who offered to board and house horses, dogs and collecting clothes, money for victims.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Potted heid (rhymes with need) is also known as potted hough. Hough is a Scottish word for shin and that is what it is made from.
> 
> Potted Meat Ingredients
> 
> ...


Funnily it made me think of that when I read your post well after I thought of potted head ????, here it's just called potted meat . My FIL used to like it


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I have only ever been at that sort of altitude in aircraft!


ROFLMAO!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have always carried on some knitting when i fly and nothing has ever been said. i always take a book just in case. --- sam



agnescr said:


> have flown from Edinburgh and Glasgow abroad and to Belfast Ireland and never been allowed needles or crochet hooks in cabin so now I dont pack any craft items in hand luguage


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Agnes, Kate, Sonja and Sam, thank you happy to share our little heaven on earth with you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely photos joy - looked like you were having a good time. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> trying to send hike pics.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

railyn - how is the house coming - do you have a date you will be able to move in? --- sam



Railyn said:


> I live in Texas but I am not a Texan. I was born and raised in California. Just happened to land in Texas and stay here as my children all live here.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> In an old (around 1910) census my great grandfather was down as a "potted heid salesman"!!


My great, great, great grandad was listed in the last cencus he was included in as a pauper, the guy above him was listed as an idiot/bast***.glad it wasn't him I was looking for :sm12:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is that? --- sam



KateB said:


> In an old (around 1910) census my great grandfather was down as a "potted heid salesman"!!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Sounded like some good news for some and pray more for others! So many great pics that were shared. Julie hope weather is good for you to get back to weaving. I have 2 kitties. This is Zee-0 and has 6 toes on each of his front paws.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Here's pic


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks interesting - have you ever had it? what would it taste like? It looks like something we would do in aspic. --- sam



KateB said:


> Potted heid (rhymes with need) is also known as potted hough. Hough is a Scottish word for shin and that is what it is made from.
> 
> Potted Meat Ingredients
> 
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm trying to say it with a Scottish accent still don't know what it means ????


Finely chopped boiled beef in aspic is near enough Sonja.....a great Scottish delicy my son loves it with mashed tatties and baked beans


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Here's Bobbi when she was a kitten back in '14. Doesn't like pics taken of her.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

precious kitty - looks so regal laying there. --- sam



mrsvette said:


> Here's pic


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

almost forgot - i did this yesterday for today. enjoy --- sam

Knitting Tea Party 26 June '16 Sunday

A very warm afternoon - at 6:00PM it is still 90° and is expected to be just as hot tomorrow. The four days after that mid80's and mid to high70's. So another lovely week of weather. However - tomorrow has a 40% chance of thunderstorms which I hope happens as we could use a good soaking rain. We will take what we get but I do hope there will be some rain somewhere along the line.

I think is a good recipe for this kind of weather since you could make it in the crockpot. But for you colder folk the oven would be just fine. --- Sam

CROCKPOT SALISBURY STEAK by Amanda

You can bake the Salisbury Steak in the oven, or do what I did this evening and throw it in the crockpot. I just put mine in the crockpot about 3 PM, and took the kids outside to play. I just mashed some taters, and opened a bag of salad and we were ready to eat!

PREP TIME: 10 mins
COOK TIME: 3 hours
TOTAL TIME: 3 hours 10 mins
Makes 4-6 servings…depending how hungry you are you?

Author: [email protected]

INGREDIENTS

1 lb. Lean Ground Beef
½ cup Bread Crumbs (seasoned)
½ tsp. Salt
½ tsp. Pepper
1 Egg
Small Onion diced (about 1 cup) (Optional)
1 - 14 oz can Beef Broth (or half a carton)
1 - 4oz Can Sliced Mushrooms (Drained)
2 Tbsp. Cornstarch
2 Tbsp. Water
1 Packet Brown Gravy Mix or 1 - Jar/Can Brown Gravy

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Mix First 5 ingredients together and shape into patties about ¾ inches thick.

2. Cook patties in a skillet turning once until brown.

3. Remove from Skillet and place in crockpot or casserole dish.

4. Add onion mushroom and beef broth; heat to boiling.

5. Mix water and cornstarch together to make a paste.

6. Add to boiling mixture with a wire whisk and whisk until gravy begins to thicken.

7. Add a packet of Mushroom or Brown Gravy Mix and water packet calls for to gravy in skillet. Trust me, you will need the extra gravy (or you can add a jar of premade).

8. I then poured the gravy over the meat patties and cooked on low for at least 3 hours.

9. You could also bake in oven at 350 for about 30 minutes.

10. Serve with Mashed potatoes.

http://momswithcrockpots.com/2011/08/crockpot-salisbury-steak/

Since both main ingredients available (or maybe some of you have fresh cucumbers already I thought with a side plate of cold chicken pieces and a glass of tea this would be a great midafternoon pick-me-up. --- Sam

Cucumber Strawberry Salad

We have been enjoying fresh strawberries every which way these past few weeks. Here is a refreshing spring salad made with crisp cucumbers from our neighbourhood greenhouse, local strawberries, candied walnuts, and feta cheese. Though the amounts given are for a larger salad, this recipe is easily adapted for two.

Serves 6
Ingredients

2 Long English cucumbers, thinly sliced (or 6 mini cucumbers)
4 cups fresh strawberries, stemmed and sliced
1/2 cup feta cheese, crumbled 
1/2 cup walnut pieces, candied (recipe below)
Poppy seed dressing (your favorite or the recipe posted below[.color])

Directions

1. Combine cucumbers, strawberries, feta cheese and walnuts in a salad bowl.

2. Drizzle with poppy seed dressing and toss to coat.

Poppy Seed Dressing:

1/4 cup sugar
1/4 cup white wine vinegar (or white vinegar)
1 T poppy seeds
1 tablespoon grated onion
1/2 teaspoon dry mustard
1/3 cup olive oil

Directions

1. Combine white wine vinegar and sugar and blend (with hand-held blender) until the sugar is dissolved.

2. Add the poppy seeds, grated onion and dry mustard.

3. Slowly pour the olive oil into the dressing, while blending.

4. Store in the fridge in covered container for several weeks. Shake before using.

Candied Walnuts:

1 cup walnut halves/pieces
¼ cup white granulated sugar
1 Tbsp butter

Directions

1. Place walnuts, sugar and butter in a non-stick pan.

2. Heat over medium heat for 5 minutes, stirring continually until all sugar is melted and the nuts are coated.

3. Transfer immediately onto a sheet of parchment paper and separate the nuts.

4. Allow to cool. Store in covered container.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Oriental Cabbage Salad - Patty's Salad

I'm featuring the original Patty's Oriental Salad on Flashback Friday but because I've tweaked the recipe I've renamed it "Oriental Cabbage Salad". I found the original dressing very sweet so I reduced the sugar, and then added red peppers for colour. My favourite thing about this salad is how browning the noodles, sesame seed and almonds in butter adds a wonderful buttery crunch to the crisp cabbage!
Ingredients

1 head Savoy Cabbage, shredded (using Savoy cabbage adds a crinkly appearance and texture)
5 green onions chopped
1 /2 a large red pepper, thinly sliced
2 packages oriental noodles broken apart into small pieces
1/2 cup sesame seeds
1 small package sliced or slivered almonds
1/2 cup butter (less works too)

Dressing:

3 tsp. soy sauce
2/3 cup sugar
1/4 cup white vinegar
1/4 cup rice vinegar
1 cup vegetable oil
dash of salt

Directions

1. Combine cabbage, green onions and red peppers in a large bowl and set aside.

2. Melt butter in pan. Break noodles up into small pieces and add with sesame seeds and almonds to pan.

3. Fry until nicely browned. Watch closely so it doesn't burn. Remove from pan to paper towel. Cool.

4. Mix soy sauce, sugar and vinegars until well blended.

5. Add vegetable oil and salt and mix well again.

6. Just before serving, add noodle mixture to cabbage mixture and pour dressing over.

7. Toss lightly and serve.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute. do they get along? --- sam



mrsvette said:


> Here's Bobbi when she was a kitten back in '14. Doesn't like pics taken of her.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> very cute. do they get along? --- sam


Bobbi loves her older brother. The Salisbury dish sounds super. That's perfect on a hot day in Florida. I cook sometimes and bring over to Jimmy and Melissa. Rained to hard today so stayed home. Nasty lightening. Making the grilled veggie recipe towards the end of the week as Melissa's son is coming down from NY for a visit.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

MrsVette, pretty cat.
Sam, yum!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the temperature has fallen over twenty degrees in the last hour or so and it is raining again. so glad that detroit had no rain for the game today.

boy - did i trim my beard - alexis said i had a couple long spots - told her she could finish trimming tomorrow at breakfast. lol

now i am smelling like vanilla and patchouli from the wonderful beard balm that gwen gave me. it really works well with my beard so short. and it smells good too. patchouli - should i be singing songs from the 70's? lol 

the grey and gold kitty are still asleep under the couch - mama went home to tend to the other grey. will ask alexis to come for these after the rain stops. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh wow.....that is breathtaking!!! Absolutely majestic! If I could I'd hike that too even if it meant crawling on my hands and knees. What a glorious hike that must be.



sassafras123 said:


> Hope this works, pics from hike.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am officially jealous!


sassafras123 said:


> trying to send hike pics.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, yes, yes....I'd definitely take a nap there too. Such beauty.


sassafras123 said:


> Sorry I don't know how to make pic show. I use to do this. Anyone know what I did wrong? You all like the pic of me napping?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey mary - a new fish for you and anyone else wanting to do some cute knitting - OOPS - crocheting. --- sam

http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/shark-sleep-snuggle-sack.html?utm_source=responsys&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2016-06-26-SharkWeek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam you must post a new picture after you give your beard a new look. Brantley just cut/trimmed his beard shorter too. Looks good. Nothing wrong with a little vanity.


thewren said:


> well - the detroit tigers lost to the cleveland indians - that should make tami happy. lol Heidi, Gary and Avery were at the game - it was Avery's reward for perfect attendance this past year at school. i really think he is enjoying being the only one with mom and dad as much as the game. he is sweetness on two legs. He is the ball player - Ayden has the talent - Avery has to work at it but he works at it for the intense love of the game he has. he eats breathes and lives baseball - he is a walking statistics book - can recognize more players than i thought there were. he just really emerges himself in it and it makes me happy to watch him. they lost 9/3 but the indians were really hot today.
> 
> he gets to run the bases which he will love. he got to have his picture taken with some of the detroit players also. Heidi said they were baking - so were we. i have the a/c on.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gorgeous kitties! 

We can get potted meat in a can here, but it's made of bits and such (like hot dogs). I'll confess I like it on crackers but rarely eat it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a pretty cat. See he loves high places.


mrsvette said:


> Here's pic


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bobbie looks like my one cat Sox only Sox is fully grown now. Our other cat is solid black. We used to have 5 cats but are now down to only the 2. They are welcome in the house but prefer to stay on the glassed in porch and go in and out the kitty door there. Our cats & dogs get along pretty well too.



mrsvette said:


> Here's Bobbi when she was a kitten back in '14. Doesn't like pics taken of her.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so glad you are liking the beard balm Sam. And yes, go right ahead and belt out a few 70's songs while you're at it.


thewren said:


> the temperature has fallen over twenty degrees in the last hour or so and it is raining again. so glad that detroit had no rain for the game today.
> 
> boy - did i trim my beard - alexis said i had a couple long spots - told her she could finish trimming tomorrow at breakfast. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I agree with April Joy you Susan and the rest of your family should be very proud . You help so many people to change not only their lives but the lives of their families to . Well done all of you


Sonja, honey, I don't know if I can put this clearly or even need to do so, but none of us takes pride in what these folks accomplish. We do what we are called to do by Christ Himself. These people are the means of God's using us to help those He called ''the least to these my brothers''. When we do for them it is as if we are personally serving Jesus, literally. Susan helps them in concrete, physical ways and with caring encouragement; I am enabled to feed them physical food and emotional support with smiles, caring conversation and encouragement, as well as physical hugs if they indicate that is acceptable to them. I've always told my kids and GKs that grandmothers always have lots of hugs when needed.

Many of the usual younger men who obviously live rough (homeless) seem perhaps flattered, or at least comfortable, when I thank them for coming in for lunch. One such young man brought his mother (a nicely dressed older woman) in for lunch the other day. I think he wanted her to know that he was among people who care for and about him. At least I hope that is why he invited her and made point of letting me know that he had asked her to come and that she was with him.

Our pride is in the efforts that these students are putting forth and are beginning to see that light at the end of their particular tunnel is getting brighter. Sometimes Susan or I will slip into the GED class and offer a hug or give a requested one to this or that student who then returns to whatever topic they were working on.

A couple of women come in with young kids in tow and each of these kids wants a hug and smile from me. These kids are boys and girls--under 3 years or into their teen years. Sometimes they are adults of various races and ethnicities, sweaty from work or fresh from a shower--if an hug is indicated, I'll give it without question. Some just need the affirmation of being called by name with a smile on my face and in my voice.

They have become ''my'' people now. I'm not sure that I could give this up even though it has seriously cut into my knitting time. <grin> :sm02:

But thank you all for the compliments.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you love your enthusiasm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> My great, great, great grandad was listed in the last cencus he was included in as a pauper, the guy above him was listed as an idiot/bast***.glad it wasn't him I was looking for :sm12:


Much more judgmental times - shades of the old Calvinistic descriptions of people's lot in life, and chances of redemption.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Sounded like some good news for some and pray more for others! So many great pics that were shared. Julie hope weather is good for you to get back to weaving. I have 2 kitties. This is Zee-0 and has 6 toes on each of his front paws.


No it was a bit bleak, and I stayed home.

Your puss looks rather a darling.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and you are truly blessed for doing so. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Sonja, honey, I don't know if I can put this clearly or even need to do so, but none of us takes pride in what these folks accomplish. We do what we are called to do by Christ Himself. These people are the means of God's using us to help those He called ''the least to these my brothers''. When we do for them it is as if we are personally serving Jesus, literally. Susan helps them in concrete, physical ways and with caring encouragement; I am enabled to feed them physical food and emotional support with smiles, caring conversation and encouragement, as well as physical hugs if they indicate that is acceptable to them. I've always told my kids and GKs that grandmothers always have lots of hugs when needed.
> 
> Many of the usual younger men who obviously live rough (homeless) seem perhaps flattered, or at least comfortable, when I thank them for coming in for lunch. One such young man brought his mother (a nicely dressed older woman) in for lunch the other day. I think he wanted her to know that he was among people who care for and about him. At least I hope that is why he invited her and made point of letting me know that he had asked her to come and that she was with him.
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> and you are truly blessed for doing so. --- sam


Right on the point, Sam. We are blessed every day by the smiles, and confidence many of them display more often now. No doubt there are some who are ''playing the system'' or who think they've put one over on some or all of us; but we don't have to answer to God for their part of any interaction if the intention of our hearts has been to serve and support. However, they will answer if they have done intentional deception or misuse of what is offered in love.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - the detroit tigers lost to the cleveland indians - that should make tami happy. lol Heidi, Gary and Avery were at the game - it was Avery's reward for perfect attendance this past year at school. i really think he is enjoying being the only one with mom and dad as much as the game. he is sweetness on two legs. He is the ball player - Ayden has the talent - Avery has to work at it but he works at it for the intense love of the game he has. he eats breathes and lives baseball - he is a walking statistics book - can recognize more players than i thought there were. he just really emerges himself in it and it makes me happy to watch him. they lost 9/3 but the indians were really hot today.
> 
> he gets to run the bases which he will love. he got to have his picture taken with some of the detroit players also. Heidi said they were baking - so were we. i have the a/c on.
> 
> ...


Was it Avery who kept skipping school before? The ball game would be a great reward for him.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Funnily it made me think of that when I read your post well after I thought of potted head ????, here it's just called potted meat . My FIL used to like it


Somewhat like head cheese?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, I make what we call Japanese coleslaw which is very similar to the recipe you posted & is really good, I also add bean sprouts & shreded carrots. My neighbor told me she often stir fries leftovers of it & its good. I've not tried that

We went & met a bunch of DHs cousins for supper at the Makwa Lake golf course, 30 miles away, the food was really good but the road is a bit of a nightmare, good thing we took the truck.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no it was Ayden - he said maybe he would have to try for perfect attendance next year - i don't look for it to succeed. but i bet Avery will have a perfect year unless he gets really sick. he had too much fun today. Ayden did have a good day also - his team won the weekend tourney - he came home with his first place trophy very proud as he should be. he loves the game also - maybe not just in the way Avery does.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Was it Avery who kept skipping school before? The ball game would be a great reward for him.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> hey mary - a new fish for you and anyone else wanting to do some cute knitting - OOPS - crocheting. --- sam
> 
> http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/shark-sleep-snuggle-sack.html?utm_source=responsys&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2016-06-26-SharkWeek


Snap Sam I have just this minute been looking at that pattern ????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sam unfortunately Deuce is not living with us. He is still at Gregs and I think he should be there. He has brought him a time or two to visit but he is no longer my dog. He is very much by Gregs side. He also is with his brothers. I know I am not able to walk him as often as he needs and I don't have the strength to control him if he wants to run or pull. 

I miss my boy so very much but it would be unfair to us both to make him come here.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I want to try sending a pic again. 
If it goes through this is what I am working on now.

Good grief. Still can't do it????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, glad to see your post. I'd love to help you post pic but I don't know how I did it. Certainly not as easily as we used to. Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Re posting photos!

It is largely a matter of reading the messages in red, you have to click add attachment after you see the photo.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> It's a bit more with me than reading faces, I can pick up good or bad vibes off people too, probably your sister had that ability too.


I guess I am not good at reading faces but I do get vibes and make first impressions. I have seldom been wrong about the first impressions.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are doing well as I see Mel s posts all the time on FB


Thank you Sonya.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> From the pictures you have shown Gwen I too think your house is lovely . I think if we all had enough money you would have to extend the bedrooms to put up all the guests you would have ????
> Every lived in house is always needing cleaning
> My husband sees these perfect houses on tv and says why can't we have rooms like that and I reply that we could if I got rid of the one who makes the most mess as I stare at him


Are you sure we aren't married to the same man? Except mine doesn't want a perfect house. I keep telling him I try my best to keep everything nice and he just doesn't care????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Of course, when we can see the whole body or hear the voice, those clues really amplify the emotions and thoughts behind the facial expressions. I got 100% male which could imply that I am totally clueless but I'm not.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I got 100% male too Joy????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> She should be very proud, helping 15 people aquire their GEDs. And you, also!


Yes I so agree. A wonderful thing????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> They are doing well. Mel posted on Facebook that she made several dozen cookies which Gage is enjoying. They see Greg occasionally. She is at a family get together this weekend. Much better than a year ago.


Thank you Mary.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> I was up for 22 hours yesterday. Another busy day today as well as through Thursday. Friday should be a normal day and then pack for a vacation. I need to get Matthew feeling better or we might have to miss out on vacation. He is battling some sort of throat ailment. I took him to immediate care on Thursday. Tested negative for strep but has extremely enlarged tonsils. He was given a liquid steroid to drink with hopes of being better in 3 days but he is not. DH won't know until Saturday morning if he can be off from work to go on vacation to see his parents and then on to a wedding at the end of the week. We are to leave on Saturday morning so I will do a last minute pack for him once I know while he showers. Last night I prepped fruits and vegetables for 200 people. Today I have to assemble them onto trays so I need to get moving along.


I sure hope you get to go on your vacation. It sounds like you could use some r and r????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning all☺
> Sorry be missing in action. Been busy lately but I am going to do my best to keep up.
> 8:35 am. Going back to bed i think. Will check in later and catch up.
> Love and hugs to you all.
> Xo


Good to hear from you. I was the one who started the worry wagon????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, fun that you could share fish dinners.
> Daralene, his appointing you lost your expensive presents. Hope your tip saves other travelers from losing their gifts.
> I felt in heaven hiking yesterday. As I said parking lot was 10,000 ft. I hadn't hiked at that altitude in years. But loved every minute of it. Only hiked in about 2-2 1/2 miles. First leg has altitude gain with many steps some of which were a foot high. Hard for short people. Luckily the other three women stopped often to take pictures. I will post pictures later. Just picture a high altitude valley surrounded by the Sierras with a chain of five lakes. My soul was singing and my body open with not even a drop of tension. Didn't get home until 10 p.m. Smoke coming over the Sierras from the Erskine fire near Lake Isabella. So far fir has burned 56 acres with two deaths and only 5% containment. So proud of my town who offered to board and house horses, dogs and collecting clothes, money for victims.


Good for you and even better that you loved it. Yes you should be proud of your town????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't it fun to find out. A distant relative has done a lot a research on my moms family& I've found from reading that they originated in Germany, I was always told they were Irish but they came there as displaced persons, there is a museum in Ireland about the Palatine Irish, I hope to someday get there.
> http://www.irishpalatines.org/about/history.html


Isn't it cool. My DH is big into finding ancestors and found out I am a direct descendant of royalty in the Maxwell Clan in Scotland. There is still a castle there. I would love to go and see it.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mel is still active on facebook, they've just had a good trip to Guelph.


Thank you too Julie.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Me too.....come visit!


Oh how I would love to. I would love to learn how to dye yarn and we could make soap for everyone????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Thank you too Julie.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

couldn't copy the whole thing- got this funny from Fan:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> I want to try sending a pic again.
> If it goes through this is what I am working on now.
> 
> Good grief. Still can't do it????


Mel to post a picture go to choose a file underneath the the message box , select your picture , click on add attachment , you should see your picture come up underneath your message , then press send . 
If you are don't see these instructions underneath your post send the message then click on edit and they will definitely be there then so just follow the same instructions and then press edit and the picture will come through
If you want to send more than one just press on choose file then add attachment again before you press send or edit


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have always carried on some knitting when i fly and nothing has ever been said. i always take a book just in case. --- sam


Sam your needles/crochet hook would be taken from you and binned, if they were in your hand luggage,have seen them binning metal nail files as well


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> I was up for 22 hours yesterday. Another busy day today as well as through Thursday. Friday should be a normal day and then pack for a vacation. I need to get Matthew feeling better or we might have to miss out on vacation. He is battling some sort of throat ailment. I took him to immediate care on Thursday. Tested negative for strep but has extremely enlarged tonsils. He was given a liquid steroid to drink with hopes of being better in 3 days but he is not. DH won't know until Saturday morning if he can be off from work to go on vacation to see his parents and then on to a wedding at the end of the week. We are to leave on Saturday morning so I will do a last minute pack for him once I know while he showers. Last night I prepped fruits and vegetables for 200 people. Today I have to assemble them onto trays so I need to get moving along.


Aaw, I hope Matthew is well enough for your vacation. Wow 200 people! Boy you sure were busy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And so far we have been mild, but damp. Hope you have woken refreshed for Monday after your lazy day!


I did, thanks! Got quite a bit done here today. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Went back to sleep and slept til 11:30am.
> Spent the day with family yesterday and the heat really sucked the energy out of me. Was a good day and much needed.
> 
> Happy to see Jynx is back. I have to spend time later reading this tp and catching up. Working on a baby blanket for a baby boy due next month. Then I need to make one for a baby due in August. One due in September and then my nephew and his gf are expecting their second child in October. So sweet little Noah is going to be a big brother ????


Great to hear from you! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> well - the detroit tigers lost to the cleveland indians - that should make tami happy. lol Heidi, Gary and Avery were at the game - it was Avery's reward for perfect attendance this past year at school. i really think he is enjoying being the only one with mom and dad as much as the game. he is sweetness on two legs. He is the ball player - Ayden has the talent - Avery has to work at it but he works at it for the intense love of the game he has. he eats breathes and lives baseball - he is a walking statistics book - can recognize more players than i thought there were. he just really emerges himself in it and it makes me happy to watch him. they lost 9/3 but the indians were really hot today.
> 
> he gets to run the bases which he will love. he got to have his picture taken with some of the detroit players also. Heidi said they were baking - so were we. i have the a/c on.
> 
> ...


Hi Sam, you are sounding more upbeat, are you feeling a lot better?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nice catch up on the family (human and feline!) Sam!


Ditto for sure. We love hearing about your family Sam.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I have a good glare and I'm not afraid to use it ????
> I've been saying to my husband all week I'm going to get the air mattresses out and go sleep in the garden it's so hot and muggy , last night and tonight it's actually raining but still very warm last time I looked it was 16 c and that was at 10 pm .


I hope you get a cooler nights sleep Sonja. It sounds funny you saying how hot it is at 16c at night... in our summer we cant be in the low 20c overnight and that is just too much. But I know its not a normal temp for you so it would feel too hot for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm trying to say it with a Scottish accent still don't know what it means ????


LOL I just looked it up... I knew that heid means head but didnt know about the potted bit. .... pig's head. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Potted heid (rhymes with need) is also known as potted hough. Hough is a Scottish word for shin and that is what it is made from.
> 
> Potted Meat Ingredients
> 
> ...


Well there goes my above theory... LOL ... I should have read it better than I did. So not a pigs head?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL I just looked it up... I knew that heid means head but didnt know about the potted bit. .... pig's head. :sm06:


not quiet lol.....its the beef of the shinbone that is used


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

agnescr said:


> My great, great, great grandad was listed in the last cencus he was included in as a pauper, the guy above him was listed as an idiot/bast***.glad it wasn't him I was looking for :sm12:


 :sm06: Gosh!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> MrsVette, pretty cat.
> Sam, yum!


Ditto.... And thanks for sharing you photos Joy. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> and you are truly blessed for doing so. --- sam


RE Ohio Joy.... absolutely agree


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No it was a bit bleak, and I stayed home.
> 
> Your puss looks rather a darling.


Do hope weather improves. Can you go anytime? You're so talented! I knitted this around 20 years ago and laughing as here in Florida doesn't get cold enough for a sweater like that. At least it's survived the decades.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love this funny Julie. I've always said if I was taller weight wouldn't be problem! LOL


Lurker 2 said:


> couldn't copy the whole thing- got this funny from Fan:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a beautiful sweater. Perhaps you will get to travel somewhere cooler so you can wear it still.


mrsvette said:


> Do hope weather improves. Can you go anytime? You're so talented! I knitted this around 20 years ago and laughing as here in Florida doesn't get cold enough for a sweater like that. At least it's survived the decades.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Up earlier today. Have cleaned out the doggie pool and refilled it. Also watered my plants including my tomato plants. Discovered Sydney slipping through a hole in the fence in the exact spot where the kids taunted him. I called DH and told him so he could fix it when he gets home. In the meantime I drug some lumber over to the area and have attempted to block it as securely as possible. Found another spot near it where they (the kids) have loosened the bottom and it will only be a matter of time before Sydney would be able to get out there so also blocked it some. Fortunately the kids haven't been in the back area for a couple of weeks now. I do think the knowledge that we are video taping the area has had an impact; knew they were in the wrong and could get in serious trouble. Sydney absolutely hates them now; he patrols the perimeter of the fence every morning and the ONLY places he has gotten out are the areas where they taunted them. So lucky no one has been hurt; animal or human.

Today is my sister's 70th birthday. I've been trying to reach her and see if she will let me take her to breakfast or lunch. I love my sister though we are very different. Check that; just reached her an am picking her up in a hour. Guess that means I need to shower and dress! TTYL!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:



> That is a beautiful sweater. Perhaps you will get to travel somewhere cooler so you can wear it still.


Lived in NY all my life and moved to Florida last September to get away from snow. Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I did, thanks! Got quite a bit done here today. :sm11:


I am glad, Cathy!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i dare you to take this test - boy was i surprised. it will take a couple of minutes or less. come on - do it. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=21409


100% male!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Ha ha Sam I took your dare and I am 100% man???? What did you get?


At least we can be male together I see. In fact it seems that a large number of us can


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had to look that up as I would have been thinking about it all day
> Male baby is a Jack and female is a Jenny or Jennet
> Learn something new everyday


I had thought of looking it up- but as I am running round chasing my tail I figured someone would know (or look it up).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Do hope weather improves. Can you go anytime? You're so talented! I knitted this around 20 years ago and laughing as here in Florida doesn't get cold enough for a sweater like that. At least it's survived the decades.


It is a beautiful sweater, Joanne! Definitely not for Florida! The weather is likely to be wet most of this week, here. No unfortunately the class is only one day a week. Not sure what is happening- it's school holidays soon, and I think it shuts down for those. I do enjoy my crafting- and soon will have my craft room operable, really looking forward to that.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Up earlier today. Have cleaned out the doggie pool and refilled it. Also watered my plants including my tomato plants. Discovered Sydney slipping through a hole in the fence in the exact spot where the kids taunted him. I called DH and told him so he could fix it when he gets home. In the meantime I drug some lumber over to the area and have attempted to block it as securely as possible. Found another spot near it where they (the kids) have loosened the bottom and it will only be a matter of time before Sydney would be able to get out there so also blocked it some. Fortunately the kids haven't been in the back area for a couple of weeks now. I do think the knowledge that we are video taping the area has had an impact; knew they were in the wrong and could get in serious trouble. Sydney absolutely hates them now; he patrols the perimeter of the fence every morning and the ONLY places he has gotten out are the areas where they taunted them. So lucky no one has been hurt; animal or human.
> 
> Today is my sister's 70th birthday. I've been trying to reach her and see if she will let me take her to breakfast or lunch. I love my sister though we are very different. Check that; just reached her an am picking her up in a hour. Guess that means I need to shower and dress! TTYL!


Hope repairs made soon and glad you have video cameras. Enjoy your breakfast and that your sister has a great birthday. My sister and I are completely different too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love this funny Julie. I've always said if I was taller weight wouldn't be problem! LOL


It's how I feel now-a-days!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a beautiful sweater, Joanne! Definitely not for Florida! The weather is likely to be wet most of this week, here. No unfortunately the class is only one day a week. Not sure what is happening- it's school holidays soon, and I think it shuts down for those. I do enjoy my crafting- and soon will have my craft room operable, really looking forward to that.


Sorry to hear limited time. Bet you can't wait until you have your room done. I'm still working out of boxes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Isn't it amazing how many things people try and take on. Hope you will forgive me for what I say, but I am one who doesn't take my knitting needles on the plane because I can see them being used to hurt someone. Even the small ones could be used to hurt the eyes and behind the eyes could be deadly. I know it is silly to most of you but I just figure I am safer without them. We lost the things we bought on the plane because silly me, I thought I could buy gifts for our friends if I bought them on the plane, but then when we landed in Frankfurt we had to go through customs. Had that been our final destination we would have been ok but we were on a connecting flight to Düsseldorf so they took them away as our bags were sent from Toronto on thru to Düsseldorf and we couldn't pack them or carry on the expensive ice-wine we bought. They allowed us the Canadian maple syrup as it was in smaller bottles, but then we left them on the plane when we disembarked in Düsseldorf. An expensive gift buying with everything lost. Had I thought we could have requested the wine be left in Lost & Found in the airport and then stopped by there when we were on our traveling as it is not far out of the way, but I didn't think of it. Just learned about that. So if you are traveling and they take something from you, you can request Lost & Found and hope they keep it long enough that when you return it will still be there. I'm sure the guards will enjoy the ice wine. I've never bought it for myself as I didn't want to pay that much. Guess I still won't know what it tastes like. Apparently it is a dessert wine. Thank goodness we are both laughing about it but I do feel a little sick inside about wasting all that money and no gifts.


Too bad about your gift purchases. Very mean on the part of customs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Jynx, so glad to see you back. Hope your stay in the hospital is short.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Seeing as how there has been some discussion of the Brexit referendum result I thought I would post this very sensible response from British Quakers:

http://www.quaker.org.uk/news-and-events/news/response-to-the-vote-to-leave-the-european-union

Thank you to Normaedern who sadly does not have time to follow the Tea Party.

Also  Happy Birthday to Flockie who used to be a stalwart of the Tea Party, but is too busy with work now-a-days, to be able to join us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Sorry to hear limited time. Bet you can't wait until you have your room done. I'm still working out of boxes.


 :sm24: :sm17: I do know that feeling only too well!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My friend made me a necklace. I think it is so beautiful. The stones are from Afrika, the silver one in the middle is from Morrocco and there are little white pearls that are from bones if I understood the German right. The meal was wonderful and as I mentioned earlier, at an African restaurant. How wonderful it was to see them again. They are wonderful people who travel the world over and seem to love people in every country who see life with an open heart.
> 
> The box is decorated with hand stamped paper from Africa that she cut out and glued on the box. I will save that too and perhaps frame it. I loved our evening and it was so good to see such lovely people again. I will try and attach their gift to DH, an elephant that brings good luck.


What lovely gifts. How nice that you were able to reconnect with your friends from years ago.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Up to page 12. My exercise class starts today so I'd better get off here and get ready. Had rain overnight but it's going to be another scorcher today. Take care everyone.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Do hope weather improves. Can you go anytime? You're so talented! I knitted this around 20 years ago and laughing as here in Florida doesn't get cold enough for a sweater like that. At least it's survived the decades.


Fabulous! :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> no it was Ayden - he said maybe he would have to try for perfect attendance next year - i don't look for it to succeed. but i bet Avery will have a perfect year unless he gets really sick. he had too much fun today. Ayden did have a good day also - his team won the weekend tourney - he came home with his first place trophy very proud as he should be. he loves the game also - maybe not just in the way Avery does.


Congratulations to Ayden too. Anything that makes him want to go to school would be a good thing. Did he attend enough to go not the next grade?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> couldn't copy the whole thing- got this funny from Fan:


????????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> trying to send hike pics.


Stunning especially that first one.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Do hope weather improves. Can you go anytime? You're so talented! I knitted this around 20 years ago and laughing as here in Florida doesn't get cold enough for a sweater like that. At least it's survived the decades.


Beautiful sweater. You will have it if you go north for a visit.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> big sisters tend to do that i can tell you from experience having had two such sisters in my lifetime. --- sam


So how come I'm 100% male and big sister to 8?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, I'm glad you found the holes in the fence before Sydney got out, that could h at been a disaster.
Well, must be off


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey mary - a new fish for you and anyone else wanting to do some cute knitting - OOPS - crocheting. --- sam
> 
> http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/shark-sleep-snuggle-sack.html?utm_source=responsys&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2016-06-26-SharkWeek


I saw that earlier today and saved it- might be wanted one day.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Up earlier today. Have cleaned out the doggie pool and refilled it. Also watered my plants including my tomato plants. Discovered Sydney slipping through a hole in the fence in the exact spot where the kids taunted him. I called DH and told him so he could fix it when he gets home. In the meantime I drug some lumber over to the area and have attempted to block it as securely as possible. Found another spot near it where they (the kids) have loosened the bottom and it will only be a matter of time before Sydney would be able to get out there so also blocked it some. Fortunately the kids haven't been in the back area for a couple of weeks now. I do think the knowledge that we are video taping the area has had an impact; knew they were in the wrong and could get in serious trouble. Sydney absolutely hates them now; he patrols the perimeter of the fence every morning and the ONLY places he has gotten out are the areas where they taunted them. So lucky no one has been hurt; animal or human.
> 
> Today is my sister's 70th birthday. I've been trying to reach her and see if she will let me take her to breakfast or lunch. I love my sister though we are very different. Check that; just reached her an am picking her up in a hour. Guess that means I need to shower and dress! TTYL!


Glad Sidney is staying safe . I'm not surprised he hates them I would too, mishka does not like the girl who's garden is the other side of our back garden fence she teases her and bangs on the fence till mishka barks . It's funny because I tell mishka no barking so now she just runs along the fence snapping her mouth open and shut but no sound coming 
out 
Hope you have a nice time with your sister . I'm nothing like any of my 3 sisters or my mother thank goodness 
I was apparently found on the doorstep and glad of it ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I have managed to catch up- not commented much. But continue to be busy so wanted to get caught up so I didn't get left way behind.
Last night dropped into my brothers to drop something off and mentioned in passing that catching up with Mum and Maryanne today to godown to Glenelg (a local beach). Turned DB was also going with his sone! And then his wife didn't get called for work so she joined them and we all went and had a nice lunch together. I didn't tell Mum they were coming so she got a shock when they tuned up. I had been using numerous delaying tactics to avoid committing to a lunch option. Was just beginning to think I would have to give up when they arrived. So mums oldest with her oldest and Mums youngest with his youngest (and his wife).
The other night when I was trying to sleep from nowhere I realised that the basic floor plan for the main part of our house was the same as my grandparents (Mums parents). So I drew a rough floor plan today and asked Mum what it looked like- then added the back details to it and she said Gray St. Where we have a bedroom they had a kitchen which is why I think it took me so long to figure it out. And in fact I once said I thought the window in that room was once a door- which is where Grandma and Grandpa had a door! Always knew the lounge/dining looked much the same and I guess it was this that got my brain ticking over. Mum hasn't seen the place yet- for various reasons including the fact that we have often had holes to get over or round. But must try to get her down here some time to see it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Up to page 12. My exercise class starts today so I'd better get off here and get ready. Had rain overnight but it's going to be another scorcher today. Take care everyone.


Good luck with your exercise class Liz don't over do it . We have had heavy downpours the last 2 nights but lovely sunny days . Love it when the weather cooperates


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm06: Gosh!


That was probability one of the more polite entries as imbecile,halfwit,and the likes were in common use


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> lovely necklace daralene - it will look beautiful on you. was the elephant a center piece or for bill? sam


Thanks Gwen,

Thanks Sam. The elephant was a good luck piece for Bill. This couple travel all over the world and have been to different parts of Africa many times.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Do hope weather improves. Can you go anytime? You're so talented! I knitted this around 20 years ago and laughing as here in Florida doesn't get cold enough for a sweater like that. At least it's survived the decades.


That is beautiful :sm24:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love this funny Julie. I've always said if I was taller weight wouldn't be problem! LOL


Gwen I stand 4ft 11 and would need to be approx 8 feet tall to have good height/weight ratio lol :sm02: :sm12:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i was going to add to the other one but since there is no edit key i will just enter it here. --- sam
> 
> An Absolutely Stunning Photo Series
> 
> ...


Sam, we actually visited the monastery in the 2nd photo. Wish it said where it is, but we were in the Near East countries, Romania, Serbia, Bulgaria, etc., and when the band wasn't working they took us on a long bus ride out to this monastery, or one exactly like it. So beautiful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Exciting news, hope you don't have to keep the secret too long. What shawl will you make for the wedding, there are so many beautiful patterns.
> Yard work certainly keeps me out if trouble, I had planned to go through the garden today but it was too wet, I hope I can get everything weeded before we take off on our bike trip next weekend otherwise I'll come home to a terrible mess.


And I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I bought some beads off EBay & she strings together whatever suits her fancy & then I put the fastener on the ends for her. Sometimes they are pretty, sometimes pretty wild but she always goes home happy with the result.


She will be creative just like you. :sm24:

Have a safe trip!!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> . I'm nothing like any of my 3 sisters or my mother thank goodness
> I was apparently found on the doorstep and glad of it ????


I was told that all the time growing up, middle one of 5 and the only one with blonde hair/blue eyes, all the rest had brown eyes and hair,i was either left on the doorstep or the coal-man's daughter.only he had brown hair as well lol


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thank you Bonnie have a great trip away, hope you get the weeding done. Our garden needs it too, roses to be pruned but too wet at present. Stus birthday was Friday 24th, he's a whole 10 days older than me.
> Progressing well on 2nd blanket as per photo.


Happy Belated birthday to Stu and yours will soon be here.

Lovely blanket and progressing beautifully.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Just had an interesting search result tonight. Typed in my mothers family surname and up popped a gravestone in Tonge cemetery Bolton UK with the whole family's names and spouses engraved on it. The great aunt I'm named for was married so now have another search to play with. A most unexpected wonderful surprise. Wish I could share it with mum, she never knew a lot about her family, and would have been thrilled at what I've discovered.


Ow exciting.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, we actually visited the monastery in the 2nd photo. Wish it said where it is, but we were in the Near East countries, Romania, Serbia, Bulgaria, etc., and when the band wasn't working they took us on a long bus ride out to this monastery, or one exactly like it. So beautiful.


Just loved the pics and info you shared. Hope you're feeling much better too! Enjoy!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> railyn - how is the house coming - do you have a date you will be able to move in? --- sam


We are on hold now as there is a problem with getting a loan. Still haven't given up. We did get approved for a loan with a very large down payment, money we don't have, so are looking at other options. They are trying to put us in a smaller home and I would rather stay here than go small so we will have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> I was told that all the time growing up, middle one of 5 and the only one with blonde hair/blue eyes, all the rest had brown eyes and hair,i was either left on the doorstep or the coal-man's daughter.only he had brown hair as well lol


Blonde like my dad but I'm the only one with brown eyes . When I used to visit my mother and she had friends there she would say this is the youngest daughter don't know where I got this one from


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just got a phone call from my son . There is a trial opening in a couple of weeks and he is Lucky enough to be getting put on it . He sounded really happy and pleased about it . . Only one problem which is nothing major as long as he's feeling well but it means he has to travel all the way to London hospital every few weeks but it worth it


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you. And I love cartoon, also.
Mags, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sugar, glad you enjoyed pics.
MrsVette, pretty sweater.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> i dare you to take this test - boy was i surprised. it will take a couple of minutes or less. come on - do it. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=21409


Interesting. I came out 50/50.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just got a phone call from my son . There is a trial opening in a couple of weeks and he is Lucky enough to be getting put on it . He sounded really happy and pleased about it . . Only one problem which is nothing major as long as he's feeling well but it means he has to travel all the way to London hospital every few weeks but it worth it


Will keep fingers and toes crossed for him :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, enjoy lunch with your sis. My sis and I are not alike...and we are twins. Glad Sydney safe.
Liz, enjoy class.
Margaret glad you had lovely family beach day. interesting your home so like your grandparents home.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, YEAH! So happy your DS got accepted for trial! SUPER, doing happy dance!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaw, I hope Matthew is well enough for your vacation. Wow 200 people! Boy you sure were busy.


His brother took him to the walk in clinic this morning. They said the culture from last week shows no strep and no mono. They did put him on antibiotics since he is complaining of ear pain as well as throat. It is very obvious that his tonsils are enlarged and he was having trouble breathing yesterday. He only wants to eat soft food and dislikes soup. Hoping the antibiotics help him.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, so happy for your son and for you!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hoping Matthew soon feels better.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Seeing as how there has been some discussion of the Brexit referendum result I thought I would post this very sensible response from British Quakers:
> 
> http://www.quaker.org.uk/news-and-events/news/response-to-the-vote-to-leave-the-european-union
> 
> ...


Lovely and does add a whole different perspective.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't think the average museum is that enlightened, to include women's crafts.


Sad but I'm sure true. I have seen wonderful quilts, weaving and needlework, but I'm sure it is the exception. It is also a very long time ago.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I used to say that to mine when they were little too but I could not tell you were I got the saying from .


"Good night. Sleep tight. Don't let the bugs bite"


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Back from breakfast with my sister. After we ate we went to 2 different Goodwill shops (she loves going to them and goes very frequently). I also took her a celosia plant for her yard. She seemed to have a good time and so did I. Got home to find the doggie pool completely empty; either evaporated very quickly or Sydney splashed it all out or a combo of both. Currently filling it back up. It is currently 91 F and cloudy. Won't reach the hottest until about 4 pm. Will be a scorcher for sure. TTYL.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great minds always work together --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Snap Sam I have just this minute been looking at that pattern ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Will keep fingers and toes crossed for him :sm24:


Thank you Agnes . The poor thing is just now leaving London as he had to wait a while to get his line flushed he ll be shattered


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, YEAH! So happy your DS got accepted for trial! SUPER, doing happy dance!


We are dancing too????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can understand that melody - my Electra was a BIG black lab - she could knock me down and drag me anywhere she wanted and i couldn't stop her. i took her to two sessions of dog training which settled her down a good bit. but i was younger then - would not try it today. however - what i was going to say was i had decided if i couldn't learn to control i couldn't have her - as much as i adored her it would not have been fair to either of us or to my two other dogs. it ended up working out for us but it could have just as easily gone the other way. there will be a day when you have another dog of your own just like deuce . right now it is all about getting settled and in good health for you and gage. embrace it and keep looking forward. hugs --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Sam unfortunately Deuce is not living with us. He is still at Gregs and I think he should be there. He has brought him a time or two to visit but he is no longer my dog. He is very much by Gregs side. He also is with his brothers. I know I am not able to walk him as often as he needs and I don't have the strength to control him if he wants to run or pull.
> 
> I miss my boy so very much but it would be unfair to us both to make him come here.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> His brother took him to the walk in clinic this morning. They said the culture from last week shows no strep and no mono. They did put him on antibiotics since he is complaining of ear pain as well as throat. It is very obvious that his tonsils are enlarged and he was having trouble breathing yesterday. He only wants to eat soft food and dislikes soup. Hoping the antibiotics help him.


Do hope the antibiotic s help Mathew to get better .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just got a phone call from my son . There is a trial opening in a couple of weeks and he is Lucky enough to be getting put on it . He sounded really happy and pleased about it . . Only one problem which is nothing major as long as he's feeling well but it means he has to travel all the way to London hospital every few weeks but it worth it


Will his BIL be able to help out with driving him there and back?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you. And I love cartoon, also.
> Mags, thank you.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> His brother took him to the walk in clinic this morning. They said the culture from last week shows no strep and no mono. They did put him on antibiotics since he is complaining of ear pain as well as throat. It is very obvious that his tonsils are enlarged and he was having trouble breathing yesterday. He only wants to eat soft food and dislikes soup. Hoping the antibiotics help him.


I do hope he comes better soon, Mary!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme, so happy for your son and for you!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you Daralene


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Lovely and does add a whole different perspective.


 :sm24: It was good to hear a measured response, rather than all the hysteria on both sides.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sad but I'm sure true. I have seen wonderful quilts, weaving and needlework, but I'm sure it is the exception. It is also a very long time ago.


To be honest it is so long since I've been to a Museum, I am not sure of current policies.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, I posted Quaker response on my Facebook page. Joy Howells Adams.
Mary, healing energy for Matthew.
Gwen, glad you had good day with your sis.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, I posted Quaker response on my Facebook page. Joy Howells Adams.
> Mary, healing energy for Matthew.
> Gwen, glad you had good day with your sis.


I must look you up, Joy! I posted it to facebook as well!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Hope this works, pics from hike.


That is beautiful, Sassafrass. Looks so clear and clean and I love to see the snowy peaks - reminds me of the time we spent in Ca 35 years ago!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was going through my email and found this recipe - it calls for it to be baked - however - why couldn't you do it on the grill - if you skewered it with long tooth picks you could even flip it if you wanted but think it would work just as well allowing it to just sit as in the oven with your grill lid shut. who says you can't use a skillet on your grill and cook everything outdoors, anyhow - just an idea. i thought it sounded so good and wouldn't make such a heavy meal either for lunch or dinner --- sam

SUN DRIED TOMATO, SPINACH AND CHEESE STUFFED CHICKEN BREAST

This method of cooking chicken breast works really well to keep it beautifully juicy. It cooks faster than a whole chicken breast even though it is stuffed because the stuffing is not as dense as chicken flesh.

And as it roasts, the juices from the sun dried tomato and cheese bastes the chicken which is already slathered in the Italian dressing, so when you take it out of the oven, you will find plenty of sauce in the skillet to pour over the chicken when you serve it.
I know I'm talking this up as a fast midweek meal, but I swear, I would happily serve this up for company too. It's one of those crowd pleaser meals, don't you think?? - Nagi

PREP TIME: 5 mins
COOK TIME: 20 mins
TOTAL TIME: 25 mins

Chicken breast slathered with an Italian dressing then stuffed with sun dried tomato, spinach and cheese. The chicken breast stays beautifully juicy because it cooks faster than whole chicken breast, even though this is stuffed. Also the juices from the sun dried tomato, cheese and Italian dressing baste the chicken as it roasts!

Author: Nagi | RecipeTin Eats
Recipe type: Dinner

Serves: 2

INGREDIENTS

2 small chicken breasts (6oz/180g), boneless and skinless
½ cup sun dried tomato, cut into strips (enough to cover the chicken)
4 slices mozzarella cheese (or other melting cheese of choice)
Handful of spinach leaves
2 tsp olive oil
Italian Dressing
1 tbsp Dijon Mustard
1 tbsp white wine vinegar or lemon juice
½ tsp sugar (any)
2 tsp olive oil
½ tsp EACH Italian mixed her and red pepper flakes (Note 1)
Salt & pepper

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Preheat oven to 180C/350F.

2. Whisk together the Italian Dressing ingredients in a bowl. It will be thicker than salad dressing.

3. Cut a pocket into each chicken breast, taking care not to cut all the way though.

4. Coat the chicken (inside and out) with the Italian Dressing.

5. Place chicken on work surface. Stuff with sun dried tomato, top with cheese then finish with spinach leaves. Just stuff in as much as you can.

6. Seal with toothpicks (just stick them in on the diagonal - see photo in post).

7. Heat oil in an ovenproof skillet over high heat. Add chicken and cook for 1½ minutes on each side, or until golden.

8. Transfer to oven and cook for 15 minutes, or until cheese is melted and bubbly and chicken is cooked through. Rest for 3 minutes before serving, drizzled with the juices in the skillet.

NOTES:

1. Use whatever dried herbs you have - thyme, oregano, parsley, basil.

2. Typically, a 6oz/180g chicken breast (which is a small chicken breast) will take 25 minutes to roast at 180C/350F. This recipe takes less time to roast because: a) it is started on the stove; and b) because the breast is stuffed, it cooks a bit from the inside because the stuffing is not as dense as chicken flesh.

Roasting times for different chicken breast sizes (2 - 4 breasts, for more, add a few minutes) at 180C/350F:
Small 6oz/180g - 15 minutes
Medium 7 oz / 210g - 18 minutes
Large 8oz/250g - 20 minutes

3. Other ideas for stuffing: Spinach (thawed frozen spinach, excess water squeezed out), ricotta, feta, olives, other pickled / marinated vegetables, fresh herbs, bacon (of course).

4. Slightly adapted from this Sun Dried Tomato, Spinach and Cheese Chicken by Yammie's Noshery.

5. Nutrition is per serving, for a whole 6oz/180g chicken breast per person. If you use chicken breast much larger than this, each chicken breast can serve 2 people.
Nutrition Info: Serving size: 194g - calories 416 - fat 22.2g - saturated fat 6.8g - unsaturated fat 15..4g - trans fat 0g - carbohydrates 10.3g - sugar 5.2g - sodium 791mg - fiber 2.2g - protein 45.9g - cholesterol 104mg

http://www.recipetineats.com/sun-dried-tomato-spinach-cheese-stuffed-chicken-breast/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

julie - i love this - thanks to you and fan. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> couldn't copy the whole thing- got this funny from Fan:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe i will check again before i leave for seattle. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Sam your needles/crochet hook would be taken from you and binned, if they were in your hand luggage,have seen them binning metal nail files as well


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was going through my email and found this recipe - it calls for it to be baked - however - why couldn't you do it on the grill - if you skewered it with long tooth picks you could even flip it if you wanted but think it would work just as well allowing it to just sit as in the oven with your grill lid shut. who says you can't use a skillet on your grill and cook everything outdoors, anyhow - just an idea. i thought it sounded so good and wouldn't make such a heavy meal either for lunch or dinner --- sam
> 
> SUN DRIED TOMATO, SPINACH AND CHEESE STUFFED CHICKEN BREAST
> 
> ...


Love the sound of this Sam- I may be able to try it this week, if I can afford the ingredients.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> julie - i love this - thanks to you and fan. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm am feeling better - need to talk to dr. b about a different sleep med though - i need something that turns off my mind. otherwise i am good. having my med co-pay situation straightened out helped - i didn't realize how tiring that concern was. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hi Sam, you are sounding more upbeat, are you feeling a lot better?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, I bookmarked stuffed chicken breast.
TNS, glad you enjoyed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a lovely gurnsey (?) mrsvett - no - i don't think you will run into any weather like that in florida. you will have to come north for the winter to wear that. --- sam.



mrsvette said:


> Do hope weather improves. Can you go anytime? You're so talented! I knitted this around 20 years ago and laughing as here in Florida doesn't get cold enough for a sweater like that. At least it's survived the decades.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Potted heid (rhymes with need) is also known as potted hough. Hough is a Scottish word for shin and that is what it is made from.
> 
> Potted Meat Ingredients
> 
> ...


That's very interesting, Kate as I'd always assumed it was more like brawn, and had all the meaty (and other) bits from the head given the term 'heid'. We used to make brawn from pigs head and might add trotters too, but the recipe methods the same as you gave.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was a lovely response to the situation - but then the Quakers were always like that. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Seeing as how there has been some discussion of the Brexit referendum result I thought I would post this very sensible response from British Quakers:
> 
> http://www.quaker.org.uk/news-and-events/news/response-to-the-vote-to-leave-the-european-union
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no - he will move to fourth grade and Avery will be in third and Bailee will be a sophmore. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Congratulations to Ayden too. Anything that makes him want to go to school would be a good thing. Did he attend enough to go not the next grade?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can you imagine what it would be like in the winter - i think it would be interesting to spend ONE winter there. lol how lucky for you to have been able to visit one. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, we actually visited the monastery in the 2nd photo. Wish it said where it is, but we were in the Near East countries, Romania, Serbia, Bulgaria, etc., and when the band wasn't working they took us on a long bus ride out to this monastery, or one exactly like it. So beautiful.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Will his BIL be able to help out with driving him there and back?


Don't know as it depends on which days he has to be there . Something will be sorted out


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending him tons of healing energy sonja - and a restful trip home. so glad he has someone to drive - hopefully he can get some rest on the way. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Agnes . The poor thing is just now leaving London as he had to wait a while to get his line flushed he ll be shattered


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending mathew tons of healing energy to get him back in the pink real quick and ready to go on a vaca. hopefully the antibiotics will do the job quickly. --- sam



pacer said:


> His brother took him to the walk in clinic this morning. They said the culture from last week shows no strep and no mono. They did put him on antibiotics since he is complaining of ear pain as well as throat. It is very obvious that his tonsils are enlarged and he was having trouble breathing yesterday. He only wants to eat soft food and dislikes soup. Hoping the antibiotics help him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that was a lovely response to the situation - but then the Quakers were always like that. --- sam


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: They try very hard to be good people.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Don't know as it depends on which days he has to be there . Something will be sorted out


Hopefully there will be plenty of notice and not too much hanging around.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i think for the most part they are. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: They try very hard to be good people.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> and i think for the most part they are. --- sam


I would agree on that Sam.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> maybe i will check again before i leave for seattle. --- sam


Maybe only UK rules Sam. but better checking than loosing your needles


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

absolutely. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Maybe only UK rules Sam. but better checking than loosing your needles


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think i will knit a bit. --- sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just got a phone call from my son . There is a trial opening in a couple of weeks and he is Lucky enough to be getting put on it . He sounded really happy and pleased about it . . Only one problem which is nothing major as long as he's feeling well but it means he has to travel all the way to London hospital every few weeks but it worth it


That's great news Sonja! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

machriste said:


> Interesting. I came out 50/50.


So did I!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hoping Matthew soon feels better.


Me too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> That's great news Sonja! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Thanks Kate


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> "Good night. Sleep tight. Don't let the bugs bite"


To younger son I used to say "Night, night. See you in the morning," and he would reply, "Just as day is dawning, Pat says he's a very happy man!"......I'm presuming it was from Postman Pat (cartoon we have over here, not sure if he's anywhere else?) but who knows! :sm09: Once, before I went to bed I lifted him from his bed to do the toilet, and he was so angry at me for waking him (he was 2 yo). I quickly put him back into bed and backed out if the room saying "See you in the morning" and his furious reply was "Pat says he's a very happy......bum!" I went downstairs and told DH that his son had just sworn at me! :sm09:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> think i will knit a bit. --- sam


Am knitting between two projects in between reading and answering tp


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Am knitting between two projects in between reading and answering tp


Such a beautiful sweater and the color divine! I have tried to knit socks and failed miserably. Love what you've made! :sm24:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Such a beautiful sweater and the color divine! I have tried to knit socks and failed miserably. Love what you've made! :sm24:


Thanks....think next to lace shawls, sock are my second favourite projects,I use the pattern on Heidi Bears blog,its a photo tutorial and has plenty photos,do fancy cuffs for gifts, but stick to plain cuffs for me, great for my feet since I am diabetic


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just got a phone call from my son . There is a trial opening in a couple of weeks and he is Lucky enough to be getting put on it . He sounded really happy and pleased about it . . Only one problem which is nothing major as long as he's feeling well but it means he has to travel all the way to London hospital every few weeks but it worth it


Great that he can get into the trial, hope it's the miracle all have been praying for. Will he continue with the current chemo as well?


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Thanks....think next to lace shawls, sock are my second favourite projects,I use the pattern on Heidi Bears blog,its a photo tutorial and has plenty photos,do fancy cuffs for gifts, but stick to plain cuffs for me, great for my feet since I am diabetic


You have such patience to do such fine work. Used to crochet doilies using #30 crochet cotton. Haven't made those in years either. Switched over to counted cross stitching the last few years. Have to look for pics of some of them. Many others were gifts. Keep those toes warm! Enjoy your day!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, the chicken dish sounds very good, I've copied it to try. I'm glad you got your med coverage straightened out.
Agnes, that's going to be a beautiful sweater, nice socks, look like a very close match to me.
Gwen, glad you had a nice visit with your DS
Mary, hope the antibiotics work for Matthew, what day are you to leave? Hope the drugs work in time
Do you ever just want to kick your DH square in the ass? I asked at the U/S place how long for the results, they said 24-48 hrs. So I went to phone to make him an appointment for the results, he said, no, I have too many things to do to get ready for vacation, I'll go when we are back,????????sometimes it takes a week to get it & I'm not sure when we're back so don't want to make one in case we aren't back. I would want to know what was up asap & if he needs referral it might as well be in the works while we are away. Grr


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:



> To younger son I used to say "Night, night. See you in the morning," and he would reply, "Just as day is dawning, Pat says he's a very happy man!"......I'm presuming it was from Postman Pat (cartoon we have over here, not sure if he's anywhere else?) but who knows! :sm09: Once, before I went to bed I lifted him from his bed to do the toilet, and he was so angry at me for waking him (he was 2 yo). I quickly put him back into bed and backed out if the room saying "See you in the morning" and his furious reply was "Pat says he's a very happy......bum!" I went downstairs and told DH that his son had just sworn at me! :sm09:


Postman Pat definitely is known here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Am knitting between two projects in between reading and answering tp


Looking very good, Agnes, it would take an eagle eye to spot the difference in your socks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Seeing as how I have Gwen's permission, this is the progress on her Guernsey


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Am knitting between two projects in between reading and answering tp


They are lovely Agnes . The colour of your sweater is gorgeous , is it for you ? 
And the yarn you are using for your socks is lovely did you get it here in the uk ?


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Seeing as how I have Gwen's permission, this is the progress on her Guernsey


Oh Julie it's beautiful. As Fan has taught me to say "I'm gobsmacked"! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Oh Julie it's beautiful. As Fan has taught me to say "I'm gobsmacked"! :sm24:


That is very kind of you! Thanks!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great that he can get into the trial, hope it's the miracle all have been praying for. Will he continue with the current chemo as well?


I don't know Bonnie . It's all been a bit of a surprise . His lovely doctor said he would put his name forward for trials then in a couple of days he got a letter asking him to go to this London hospital and he thought they would put his name on a list but after a couple of tests they asked him if he was interested and it starts in a couple of weeks


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Seeing as how I have Gwen's permission, this is the progress on her Guernsey


It's looking great Julie certainly coming along


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, the chicken dish sounds very good, I've copied it to try. I'm glad you got your med coverage straightened out.
> Agnes, that's going to be a beautiful sweater, nice socks, look like a very close match to me.
> Gwen, glad you had a nice visit with your DS
> Mary, hope the antibiotics work for Matthew, what day are you to leave? Hope the drugs work in time
> Do you ever just want to kick your DH square in the ass? I asked at the U/S place how long for the results, they said 24-48 hrs. So I went to phone to make him an appointment for the results, he said, no, I have too many things to do to get ready for vacation, I'll go when we are back,????????sometimes it takes a week to get it & I'm not sure when we're back so don't want to make one in case we aren't back. I would want to know what was up asap & if he needs referral it might as well be in the works while we are away. Grr


 I read a post over on main about celebrating 50 years of marriage and how there had been good and bad times 
Someone said there were times when I could have shot my husband down and walked away whistling a happy tune and know doubt times when he felt the same about me bit extreme for me but I understood what she meant 
A good stating of facts ( not nagging ) works wonders in my house unless they are aimed at me then they are just lies ????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Morning all, Love the sweaters Photos great work going on there.
I've taken a break from Crochet this morning, Stu showed me how to print off the IPad so have been busy writing up family tree and printing photos for it. It's all done now and looking good in its folder with family crest on front cover. It's a very addictive hobby researching, it can lead you in all sorts of directions so I've found.
I've managed to get back into 1700s Scotland with my ancestors so far and their occupations are varied and interesting too. Makes me wonder if my talents have come through their genes, down the centuries. I think so.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do the royals never touch in public? --- sam

http://www.sheknows.com/beauty-and-style/slideshow/6795/kate-middleton-fashion/50-kate-middleton-outfits-that-rocked-our-world?utm_source=SheKnowsDaily&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20160627&utm_term=SKDailySubscribersFinal&utm_content=7029125


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I know that protocol with the Queen states no touching her other than a hand shake, by common public etc. but amongst her family away from public view it might be allowed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

as always agnes - perfect knitting - i do like the socks. they look pretty well matched to me. how did you knit the bottom of the sweater? --- sam



agnescr said:


> Am knitting between two projects in between reading and answering tp


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he does sound a little frustrating - aren't we men supposed to be - it's what makes us so endearing. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, the chicken dish sounds very good, I've copied it to try. I'm glad you got your med coverage straightened out.
> Agnes, that's going to be a beautiful sweater, nice socks, look like a very close match to me.
> Gwen, glad you had a nice visit with your DS
> Mary, hope the antibiotics work for Matthew, what day are you to leave? Hope the drugs work in time
> Do you ever just want to kick your DH square in the ass? I asked at the U/S place how long for the results, they said 24-48 hrs. So I went to phone to make him an appointment for the results, he said, no, I have too many things to do to get ready for vacation, I'll go when we are back,????????sometimes it takes a week to get it & I'm not sure when we're back so don't want to make one in case we aren't back. I would want to know what was up asap & if he needs referral it might as well be in the works while we are away. Grr


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely julie - i guess it does get cool in Georgia. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Seeing as how I have Gwen's permission, this is the progress on her Guernsey


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Gwen, your house is going to be the lovliest, by the time you are finished! I bet every job completed just make you feel better and better! I think your craft porch is so great! I want to come to camp Gwen and play, too! Your yarn was beautiful and it looked like you all were having a great time.
> Rick and I spent most of the day doing (long neglected) yard work. I can do a lot all in one day, but I am pretty sure getting out of bed in the morning will be a challenge! We all need Bonnie! My youngest's nice boyfriend took my DH and I to lunch recently, to ask if he could marry her! It was so sweet. But he has not asked her yet and it is hard for my DH and I not to spill the beans! And of course, I am thinking, "wedding shawl!" Take care! Glad your gel is working for you.


That is so sweet. Since your message was 2 days ago, has he asked her?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news sonja - hopefully this is what we are looking for - tons of healing energy continually flowing around him from northwest ohio. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I don't know Bonnie . It's all been a bit of a surprise . His lovely doctor said he would put his name forward for trials then in a couple of days he got a letter asking him to go to this London hospital and he thought they would put his name on a list but after a couple of tests they asked him if he was interested and it starts in a couple of weeks


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have we heard from tami this week yet? i was channeling her this afternoon as i was trying to find a missing stitch on my heel flap. found in and pinned it off - will catch it the next time i am on that end. these socks are going to be worth their weight in sweat and tears. lol --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> excellent news sonja - hopefully this is what we are looking for - tons of healing energy continually flowing around him from northwest ohio. --- sam


Thank you Sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've been out on the deck working on a project. I don't know if I'm imagining this but figure if there is an answer it will be here so please put your thinking caps on and help me if you can. *Question...*isn't there a stitch that make a curly icord (I don't now what else to call it) I'm thinking I've seen it used as doll hair. Am I out of my mind....well we know I'm a bit crazy....but isn't there such a stitch? If so, what is it called so I can google it to see how to do it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam this sound so yummy! Wish I had seen it earlier cause I think I have everything on hand. I did foil packets on the grill tonight with boneless, skinless chicken breasts, topped with strips of red bell pepper, pineapple chunks, little fresh minced garlic, red pepper flakes, and sweet & sour sauce. Served it with yellow rice. It was yummy too. Now that I have the deck area situated I'm going to get back into grilling out. I saved your recipe to hopefully try later this week.



thewren said:


> i was going through my email and found this recipe - it calls for it to be baked - however - why couldn't you do it on the grill - if you skewered it with long tooth picks you could even flip it if you wanted but think it would work just as well allowing it to just sit as in the oven with your grill lid shut. who says you can't use a skillet on your grill and cook everything outdoors, anyhow - just an idea. i thought it sounded so good and wouldn't make such a heavy meal either for lunch or dinner --- sam
> 
> SUN DRIED TOMATO, SPINACH AND CHEESE STUFFED CHICKEN BREAST
> 
> ...


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Update on Julie's blue gansey. I've just seen Julie in supermarket wearing her gorgeous blue gansey, and it's stunning, and brings out her beautiful blue eyes perfectly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Both the sweater and the socks are going to be lovely. Can you give the name of the pattern? Was it by any chance on Ravelry? I love the colors of both too.


agnescr said:


> Am knitting between two projects in between reading and answering tp


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am in love with it! I know I don't have the skill to make one (yet at least) and feel so honored that Julie agreed to let me commission with her to knit one. It will be so treasured. I am so exited about having a Julie original!! I promise to take a picture wearig it when it is received. And one day I'll maybe be brave enough to try and make a gurnsey myself.


Lurker 2 said:


> Seeing as how I have Gwen's permission, this is the progress on her Guernsey


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I never knew blueberries grow wild!


Bonnie7591 said:


> No blueberries, I just go crawl around the bush & pick wild ones. I tried a couple of "tame" bushes but like most things, they winter killed. I was at my friends last week, she planted cherry trees about the same time as I did,but didn't have the moose grazing on them. you should see them, there must be at least 2-3 gallons on each tree. One of mine was covered in blooms this spring, as was the Nanking cherry but I don't see any fruits coming, I don't think they were in fewer at the same tme so maybe neither was pollinated ???? Sometimes I think I should just give up on trying to grow fruit trees!
> My rasberry patch is so loaded, I can't imagine how much fruit there will be & I really don't need much, I still have lots of jelly & syrup left, for some reason we didn't go through as much as usual. I sure hope there are crab apples as that's one shelf that's looking pretty bare


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I read a post over on main about celebrating 50 years of marriage and how there had been good and bad times
> Someone said there were times when I could have shot my husband down and walked away whistling a happy tune and know doubt times when he felt the same about me bit extreme for me but I understood what she meant
> A good stating of facts ( not nagging ) works wonders in my house unless they are aimed at me then they are just lies ????


 :sm24: :sm11: :sm11: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've been out on the deck working on a project. I don't know if I'm imagining this but figure if there is an answer it will be here so please put your thinking caps on and help me if you can. *Question...*isn't there a stitch that make a curly icord (I don't now what else to call it) I'm thinking I've seen it used as doll hair. Am I out of my mind....well we know I'm a bit crazy....but isn't there such a stitch? If so, what is it called so I can google it to see how to do it.


Wasn't Jynx making some kind of hair ties with a curly I cord last year? Maybe pm her?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Right!? The Sonja stare! Bet he has to look away, first! Go Sonja!


Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....I can just picture you giving that stare too!. As far as adding rooms for guests....we have blow up mattresses and tents for the back yard...LOL. How I would love it too! I really love having folks that don't mind a bit of clutter visit.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> And if you believe that then I have a bridge in Brooklyn for sale! Pftttttt!


 :sm02:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie and I discussed the temps and she is using DK weight yarn so it won't be quite so hot & heavy. It will be the nicest sweater I own for sure.


thewren said:


> that is lovely julie - i guess it does get cool in Georgia. --- sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So interesting, Agnescr and Fan.


agnescr said:


> I love doing family history....my mums father was in all the papers because he took to sleeping on the streets of Inverness in his bed in protest over the council knocking down his home and not providing housing for his family(his home was basically a slum but was all they had)grandfather Sutherland way back was on the same ship as Nelson at Trafalgar,but survived the battle.Going through the old census was an eye opener


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> you have to watch this - Chef Michael Smith's "Potato, Bacon and Cheddar Tart" scroll down the page to look at the pictures and directions. but be sure to watch the video - he gives some special instructions on laying the bacon in the skillet concerning the center. can you imagine this for breakfast. who is going to be the first to try it? --- sam
> 
> http://chefmichaelsmith.com/video/potato-bacon-cheddar-tart/
> 
> NOTE: i forgot to add he is from Prince Edward Island.


Oh that looks good! I posted it on face book and tagged my son. All it needs is some eggs to go with it. Hoping he will make it and give us a sample. I sure don't need to make the whole thing for just the 2 of us.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Your photos are awesome, Joy! I have never seen big mountains like that!


sassafras123 said:


> trying to send hike pics.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Perhaps that is what I'm remembering. I'll PM her but in the meantime if anyone does have a clue to what they are called and how to do them please let me know. (Don't know if Jynx is still in hospital or not and she may not be up to answering this.) Many thanks.

Edit: Found it!!! It's called a spiral or curly icord! Off to make a bunch of curls!!!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Wasn't Jynx making some kind of hair ties with a curly I cord last year? Maybe pm her?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Like Lazareth, Dreamweaver rises again. Just getting ready to rejoin the living and IV has gone bad and ha to be changed...Then 3 hrs before I can type again. Will read to see what has been happening as the world kept on spinning. I've been gone but you all have not been forgotten. LOVE TO ALL. (Got to give Rookie a REAL hug.) Wish they would hurry. This thing is leaking and stinging and one handed typing is not working. Talk later.


Good to see you at the Tea Party Jinx! Keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I never knew blueberries grow wild!


Yes, in sandy areas here but they aren't much fun to pick, the plants are about 6 inches tall. They taste so much better than tame ones. We even have a Wild Blueberry Festival in my town every August


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on the Vest that is morphing into a conventional Guernsey.


Beautiful work as usual, Julie!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Well you know what the Beach Boys say about California girls, Marilyn..."cutest girls in the world!"


Railyn said:


> I live in Texas but I am not a Texan. I was born and raised in California. Just happened to land in Texas and stay here as my children all live here.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Morning folks from a grey rainy Fife,not visited much last week,been a busy week hospital appointment wise,3 different clinics on 3 different days,dont know why they couldn't make them for all on one day.Son had an op on his back,to relieve pressure on discs, Thursday in the hospital at Brechin approx 65 miles from where he lives,has been waiting 3 years but finally almost pain free.Will need to go read almost half of last weeks TP to find out whats been happening.thanks to Sam for the opening,and to the ladies for the summary.Hope everyone has had an improvement in any health or life problems hugs to all x


Sending prayers for your DS's healing and to be pain free.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's looking great Julie certainly coming along


Thank you, Sonja! It is good when something comes along quickly.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> there can never be to much bacon :sm02: :sm02:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I read a post over on main about celebrating 50 years of marriage and how there had been good and bad times
> Someone said there were times when I could have shot my husband down and walked away whistling a happy tune and know doubt times when he felt the same about me bit extreme for me but I understood what she meant
> A good stating of facts ( not nagging ) works wonders in my house unless they are aimed at me then they are just lies ????


 :sm24: of course they are! lol!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nice catch up on the family (human and feline!) Sam!


I also enjoy how you describe your family, Sam. Clearly, love!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Fires in California and flooding in West Virginia...prayers for those in need.


Adding mine to yours!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning all, Love the sweaters Photos great work going on there.
> I've taken a break from Crochet this morning, Stu showed me how to print off the IPad so have been busy writing up family tree and printing photos for it. It's all done now and looking good in its folder with family crest on front cover. It's a very addictive hobby researching, it can lead you in all sorts of directions so I've found.
> I've managed to get back into 1700s Scotland with my ancestors so far and their occupations are varied and interesting too. Makes me wonder if my talents have come through their genes, down the centuries. I think so.


I'd be interested to see what you've got, one day!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another reasonably sunny day here although rain is forecast later. Latest update on Erin (my neice's niece, born on the 9th of June with heart problems) is that she had to have more surgery to remove debris from her chest which was blocking blood to her lungs and they have left her chest open until next week, then possibly more surgery. They had to put out an emergency call during surgery as she deteriorated, but she made it. It's one day at a time for the wee soul.


Continuing prayers for little Erin.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam this sound so yummy! Wish I had seen it earlier cause I think I have everything on hand. I did foil packets on the grill tonight with boneless, skinless chicken breasts, topped with strips of red bell pepper, pineapple chunks, little fresh minced garlic, red pepper flakes, and sweet & sour sauce. Served it with yellow rice. It was yummy too. Now that I have the deck area situated I'm going to get back into grilling out. I saved your recipe to hopefully try later this week.


That sounds good too except I'd have to leave out the peppers.

What is yellow rice?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Beautiful, Kate! Thank you for the perfect explanation.


KateB said:


> Potted heid (rhymes with need) is also known as potted hough. Hough is a Scottish word for shin and that is what it is made from.
> 
> Potted Meat Ingredients
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> do the royals never touch in public? --- sam
> 
> http://www.sheknows.com/beauty-and-style/slideshow/6795/kate-middleton-fashion/50-kate-middleton-outfits-that-rocked-our-world?utm_source=SheKnowsDaily&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20160627&utm_term=SKDailySubscribersFinal&utm_content=7029125


Recent photographs of the Queen with Prince Philip often show them hand in hand or hand to elbow. Diana's kiss with Charles on their wedding day was most unusual, especially all those years ago.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Update on Julie's blue gansey. I've just seen Julie in supermarket wearing her gorgeous blue gansey, and it's stunning, and brings out her beautiful blue eyes perfectly.


 :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, the chicken dish sounds very good, I've copied it to try. I'm glad you got your med coverage straightened out.
> Agnes, that's going to be a beautiful sweater, nice socks, look like a very close match to me.
> Gwen, glad you had a nice visit with your DS
> Mary, hope the antibiotics work for Matthew, what day are you to leave? Hope the drugs work in time
> Do you ever just want to kick your DH square in the ass? I asked at the U/S place how long for the results, they said 24-48 hrs. So I went to phone to make him an appointment for the results, he said, no, I have too many things to do to get ready for vacation, I'll go when we are back,????????sometimes it takes a week to get it & I'm not sure when we're back so don't want to make one in case we aren't back. I would want to know what was up asap & if he needs referral it might as well be in the works while we are away. Grr


We are to leave on Saturday. The doctor told him that if the antibiotics don't work that he would need to have his tonsils removed. Ironically, Matthew requested that his brother take him to the doctor instead of his dad. I had to work so I called DS#1 to give him necessary information. A form was filed at the doctors office to allow ds#1 and me to speak and receive I formation regarding Matthew's health.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Zee-o is very handsome!


mrsvette said:


> Sounded like some good news for some and pray more for others! So many great pics that were shared. Julie hope weather is good for you to get back to weaving. I have 2 kitties. This is Zee-0 and has 6 toes on each of his front paws.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Update on Julie's blue gansey. I've just seen Julie in supermarket wearing her gorgeous blue gansey, and it's stunning, and brings out her beautiful blue eyes perfectly.


Thank you for that, Fan- it was a lovely surprise to bump into you!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Awww!


mrsvette said:


> Here's Bobbi when she was a kitten back in '14. Doesn't like pics taken of her.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

It is amazing how the smell of patchouli can make me instantly think of the 70's. Never considered a decade to have a signature smell. Wonder what the smell would be for the current decade? Maybe Starbucks coffee??


thewren said:


> the temperature has fallen over twenty degrees in the last hour or so and it is raining again. so glad that detroit had no rain for the game today.
> 
> boy - did i trim my beard - alexis said i had a couple long spots - told her she could finish trimming tomorrow at breakfast. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Isn't it amazing how many things people try and take on. Hope you will forgive me for what I say, but I am one who doesn't take my knitting needles on the plane because I can see them being used to hurt someone. Even the small ones could be used to hurt the eyes and behind the eyes could be deadly. I know it is silly to most of you but I just figure I am safer without them. We lost the things we bought on the plane because silly me, I thought I could buy gifts for our friends if I bought them on the plane, but then when we landed in Frankfurt we had to go through customs. Had that been our final destination we would have been ok but we were on a connecting flight to Düsseldorf so they took them away as our bags were sent from Toronto on thru to Düsseldorf and we couldn't pack them or carry on the expensive ice-wine we bought. They allowed us the Canadian maple syrup as it was in smaller bottles, but then we left them on the plane when we disembarked in Düsseldorf. An expensive gift buying with everything lost. Had I thought we could have requested the wine be left in Lost & Found in the airport and then stopped by there when we were on our traveling as it is not far out of the way, but I didn't think of it. Just learned about that. So if you are traveling and they take something from you, you can request Lost & Found and hope they keep it long enough that when you return it will still be there. I'm sure the guards will enjoy the ice wine. I've never bought it for myself as I didn't want to pay that much. Guess I still won't know what it tastes like. Apparently it is a dessert wine. Thank goodness we are both laughing about it but I do feel a little sick inside about wasting all that money and no gifts.


I am sorry you had to leave your gifts behind. The little I have flown, I had bamboo needles in my carry on, which ended up checked because there wasn't any room by the time we boarded. I also had a bamboo crochet hook in my purse with some baby yarn, planning to crochet baby hats during the flight. Didn't get to do that because I was packed in my seat like a sardine! I do understand your concerns, though. The ice wine is very sweet. The grapes are left on the vines and picked after they have frozen, then made into wine. I love it! And shouldn't drink any of it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am in love with it! I know I don't have the skill to make one (yet at least) and feel so honored that Julie agreed to let me commission with her to knit one. It will be so treasured. I am so exited about having a Julie original!! I promise to take a picture wearig it when it is received. And one day I'll maybe be brave enough to try and make a gurnsey myself.


There is complex, and then there are easier designs, Gwen. I work between Alice Starmore, Beth Brown-Reinsel (who is excellent for the US ), and Rae Compton, and Gladys Thompson. There's also Madeline Weston. I am pretty sure they are all on Ravelry. And so long as I'm here you've got me for back-up!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie and I discussed the temps and she is using DK weight yarn so it won't be quite so hot & heavy. It will be the nicest sweater I own for sure.


I think you will find it nice and light weight, but cosy.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Your many acts of kindness are food for their hearts, Joy. You may not know whose life you have impacted, but they will remember you. Blessings for the continued good work of Susan's outreach.


jheiens said:


> Sonja, honey, I don't know if I can put this clearly or even need to do so, but none of us takes pride in what these folks accomplish. We do what we are called to do by Christ Himself. These people are the means of God's using us to help those He called ''the least to these my brothers''. When we do for them it is as if we are personally serving Jesus, literally. Susan helps them in concrete, physical ways and with caring encouragement; I am enabled to feed them physical food and emotional support with smiles, caring conversation and encouragement, as well as physical hugs if they indicate that is acceptable to them. I've always told my kids and GKs that grandmothers always have lots of hugs when needed.
> 
> Many of the usual younger men who obviously live rough (homeless) seem perhaps flattered, or at least comfortable, when I thank them for coming in for lunch. One such young man brought his mother (a nicely dressed older woman) in for lunch the other day. I think he wanted her to know that he was among people who care for and about him. At least I hope that is why he invited her and made point of letting me know that he had asked her to come and that she was with him.
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oneapril, thank you, glad you enjoyed pics. Love that trail cause you start high and only gain about 500' altitude. Most trails start much lower.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful work as usual, Julie!


Thank you, Tami!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That sounds good too except I'd have to leave out the peppers.
> 
> What is yellow rice?


Rice with Tumeric, to me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My friend made me a necklace. I think it is so beautiful. The stones are from Afrika, the silver one in the middle is from Morrocco and there are little white pearls that are from bones if I understood the German right. The meal was wonderful and as I mentioned earlier, at an African restaurant. How wonderful it was to see them again. They are wonderful people who travel the world over and seem to love people in every country who see life with an open heart.
> 
> The box is decorated with hand stamped paper from Africa that she cut out and glued on the box. I will save that too and perhaps frame it. I loved our evening and it was so good to see such lovely people again. I will try and attach their gift to DH, an elephant that brings good luck.


Beautiful pieces! I hope you can make it safely thru customs with the elephant. A friend and her DH went to Africa last year and bought an elephant souvenier for their DGS and had it confiscated. Can't remember exactly why.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Understandably so. He has a lot of knitting Aunts that go with him in our hearts.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Gwen, your house is going to be the lovliest, by the time you are finished! I bet every job completed just make you feel better and better! I think your craft porch is so great! I want to come to camp Gwen and play, too! Your yarn was beautiful and it looked like you all were having a great time.
> Rick and I spent most of the day doing (long neglected) yard work. I can do a lot all in one day, but I am pretty sure getting out of bed in the morning will be a challenge! We all need Bonnie! My youngest's nice boyfriend took my DH and I to lunch recently, to ask if he could marry her! It was so sweet. But he has not asked her yet and it is hard for my DH and I not to spill the beans! And of course, I am thinking, "wedding shawl!" Take care! Glad your gel is working for you.


Congratulations!! I would have a very hard time keeping quiet!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Happy birthday to your sister, Gwen. I hope you had a fun breakfast.


Gweniepooh said:


> Up earlier today. Have cleaned out the doggie pool and refilled it. Also watered my plants including my tomato plants. Discovered Sydney slipping through a hole in the fence in the exact spot where the kids taunted him. I called DH and told him so he could fix it when he gets home. In the meantime I drug some lumber over to the area and have attempted to block it as securely as possible. Found another spot near it where they (the kids) have loosened the bottom and it will only be a matter of time before Sydney would be able to get out there so also blocked it some. Fortunately the kids haven't been in the back area for a couple of weeks now. I do think the knowledge that we are video taping the area has had an impact; knew they were in the wrong and could get in serious trouble. Sydney absolutely hates them now; he patrols the perimeter of the fence every morning and the ONLY places he has gotten out are the areas where they taunted them. So lucky no one has been hurt; animal or human.
> 
> Today is my sister's 70th birthday. I've been trying to reach her and see if she will let me take her to breakfast or lunch. I love my sister though we are very different. Check that; just reached her an am picking her up in a hour. Guess that means I need to shower and dress! TTYL!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> TO ALL: Have accomplished very little today other than a nap and returning a few phone calls. It seems like a day without a name. Trying to organize in my mind for a busy week ahead, I really need to do some things, not just think about them. Need to be more energized, any thoughts? Imagine, the year is almost half over, my plans for the year that I noted in January, don't seem to be in line. Yes, I'm very far behind with that schedule.
> I WON'T BE USING MY LEFT ARM FOR SOME TIME. perhaps months. Can't move it at all for 3 weeks, then we will see. It takes 2 arms for most things. Seems everyone is busy, I enjoy reading your notes. My life isn't so exciting. More next time, perhaps a bit more uplifting...Sharon in Virginia Beach


Sharon, I know you are frustrated having only one arm to work with. And with having no energy to do anything. Please realize that your body is using most of it's energy to heal your shoulder. Healing takes time. And then the therapy after the healing takes more time and energy. And know that we all have you in our healing prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely julie - i guess it does get cool in Georgia. --- sam


Relatively cool, at times!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sonja, so happy for your son and hoping it will be the answer for him. Continued prayers.Swedenme]Thank you Daralene[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will be anxious to see what you think of it. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam this sound so yummy! Wish I had seen it earlier cause I think I have everything on hand. I did foil packets on the grill tonight with boneless, skinless chicken breasts, topped with strips of red bell pepper, pineapple chunks, little fresh minced garlic, red pepper flakes, and sweet & sour sauce. Served it with yellow rice. It was yummy too. Now that I have the deck area situated I'm going to get back into grilling out. I saved your recipe to hopefully try later this week.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we all knew it would - thanks fan for the report. it turned out beautifully. --- sam



Fan said:


> Update on Julie's blue gansey. I've just seen Julie in supermarket wearing her gorgeous blue gansey, and it's stunning, and brings out her beautiful blue eyes perfectly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll be anxious to see what you think of it. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Oh that looks good! I posted it on face book and tagged my son. All it needs is some eggs to go with it. Hoping he will make it and give us a sample. I sure don't need to make the whole thing for just the 2 of us.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Bonnie have a great trip away, hope you get the weeding done. Our garden needs it too, roses to be pruned but too wet at present. Stus birthday was Friday 24th, he's a whole 10 days older than me.
> Progressing well on 2nd blanket as per photo.


Happy Birthday to you both. Afghan is looking great!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and what are you making with a bunch of curly icord? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Perhaps that is what I'm remembering. I'll PM her but in the meantime if anyone does have a clue to what they are called and how to do them please let me know. (Don't know if Jynx is still in hospital or not and she may not be up to answering this.) Many thanks.
> 
> Edit: Found it!!! It's called a spiral or curly icord! Off to make a bunch of curls!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no doubt. --- sam



oneapril said:


> It is amazing how the smell of patchouli can make me instantly think of the 70's. Never considered a decade to have a signature smell. Wonder what the smell would be for the current decade? Maybe Starbucks coffee??


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just had an interesting search result tonight. Typed in my mothers family surname and up popped a gravestone in Tonge cemetery Bolton UK with the whole family's names and spouses engraved on it. The great aunt I'm named for was married so now have another search to play with. A most unexpected wonderful surprise. Wish I could share it with mum, she never knew a lot about her family, and would have been thrilled at what I've discovered.


How wonderful! Now you have more to explore!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Wonderful!


Lurker 2 said:


> Seeing as how I have Gwen's permission, this is the progress on her Guernsey


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Aaaaand that is the type of home I feel comfortable in????


Ditto! (Re: Gwen's home)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'd mail it home. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful pieces! I hope you can make it safely thru customs with the elephant. A friend and her DH went to Africa last year and bought an elephant souvenier for their DGS and had it confiscated. Can't remember exactly why.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Julie, I love the new project! 

Gwen, I didn't think I could do it, either, but once I got going, I found a rhythm. The workshop info was fantastic help as was Julie. I'll be your cheerleader the whole way through also. ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Wonderful!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sonja, you make me chuckle - too cute!


Swedenme said:


> I read a post over on main about celebrating 50 years of marriage and how there had been good and bad times
> Someone said there were times when I could have shot my husband down and walked away whistling a happy tune and know doubt times when he felt the same about me bit extreme for me but I understood what she meant
> A good stating of facts ( not nagging ) works wonders in my house unless they are aimed at me then they are just lies ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> It's a bit more with me than reading faces, I can pick up good or bad vibes off people too, probably your sister had that ability too.


My DD is the same way. Has been that way since birth. She's now 32.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Your many acts of kindness are food for their hearts, Joy. You may not know whose life you have impacted, but they will remember you. Blessings for the continued good work of Susan's outreach.


Thank you so much for understanding what I was trying to put into words, April.

Ohio Joy


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

No, Liz, my daughter is going to Europe in July and her boyfriend is taking a trip with his family, so it will probably be towards the end of July. I can hardly stand the wait, but it isn't about me I guess!! (Hmmmm!)


budasha said:


> That is so sweet. Since your message was 2 days ago, has he asked her?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Julie, I love the new project!
> 
> Gwen, I didn't think I could do it, either, but once I got going, I found a rhythm. The workshop info was fantastic help as was Julie. I'll be your cheerleader the whole way through also. ????


Thank you, Sorlenna! Plus there is also the KAL I started. I am posting the progress of Gwen's Guernsey in that, as well.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

A Julie sighting! I like it! Thank you fan - I bet it is stunning on Julie, when seen in person.


Fan said:


> Update on Julie's blue gansey. I've just seen Julie in supermarket wearing her gorgeous blue gansey, and it's stunning, and brings out her beautiful blue eyes perfectly.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I was up for 22 hours yesterday. Another busy day today as well as through Thursday. Friday should be a normal day and then pack for a vacation. I need to get Matthew feeling better or we might have to miss out on vacation. He is battling some sort of throat ailment. I took him to immediate care on Thursday. Tested negative for strep but has extremely enlarged tonsils. He was given a liquid steroid to drink with hopes of being better in 3 days but he is not. DH won't know until Saturday morning if he can be off from work to go on vacation to see his parents and then on to a wedding at the end of the week. We are to leave on Saturday morning so I will do a last minute pack for him once I know while he showers. Last night I prepped fruits and vegetables for 200 people. Today I have to assemble them onto trays so I need to get moving along.


Sending healing prayers for Matthew. And safe travels, also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> A Julie sighting! I like it! Thank you fan - I bet it is stunning on Julie, when seen n person.


Of all the people on the Tea Party Fan and I are probably the closest neighbours.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh even better knowing it is for you, Gwen. That is going to be a wonderful knit! With kind thoughts in every stitch!


Gweniepooh said:


> I am in love with it! I know I don't have the skill to make one (yet at least) and feel so honored that Julie agreed to let me commission with her to knit one. It will be so treasured. I am so exited about having a Julie original!! I promise to take a picture wearig it when it is received. And one day I'll maybe be brave enough to try and make a gurnsey myself.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Congratulations!! I would have a very hard time keeping quiet!


Thank you, Tami!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, fun that you could share fish dinners.
> Daralene, his appointing you lost your expensive presents. Hope your tip saves other travelers from losing their gifts.
> I felt in heaven hiking yesterday. As I said parking lot was 10,000 ft. I hadn't hiked at that altitude in years. But loved every minute of it. Only hiked in about 2-2 1/2 miles. First leg has altitude gain with many steps some of which were a foot high. Hard for short people. Luckily the other three women stopped often to take pictures. I will post pictures later. Just picture a high altitude valley surrounded by the Sierras with a chain of five lakes. My soul was singing and my body open with not even a drop of tension. Didn't get home until 10 p.m. Smoke coming over the Sierras from the Erskine fire near Lake Isabella. So far fir has burned 56 acres with two deaths and only 5% containment. So proud of my town who offered to board and house horses, dogs and collecting clothes, money for victims.


So glad you enjoyed your hike. I can almost imagine it! Wonderful that your town has stepped up to help.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Seeing as how I have Gwen's permission, this is the progress on her Guernsey


It is beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is beautiful.


Thank you, Mary!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> trying to send hike pics.


Breathtaking! Loved the one of you napping. Looks like a peaceful place to nap.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - the detroit tigers lost to the cleveland indians - that should make tami happy. lol Heidi, Gary and Avery were at the game - it was Avery's reward for perfect attendance this past year at school. i really think he is enjoying being the only one with mom and dad as much as the game. he is sweetness on two legs. He is the ball player - Ayden has the talent - Avery has to work at it but he works at it for the intense love of the game he has. he eats breathes and lives baseball - he is a walking statistics book - can recognize more players than i thought there were. he just really emerges himself in it and it makes me happy to watch him. they lost 9/3 but the indians were really hot today.
> 
> he gets to run the bases which he will love. he got to have his picture taken with some of the detroit players also. Heidi said they were baking - so were we. i have the a/c on.
> 
> ...


We are not very big sports fans, but do cheer for the home teams. 2 Championship teams so far this year! Congratulations to Avery for perfect attendance this year! The kittens were born mid May, as that is when I was there last. They had just been born.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Do hope weather improves. Can you go anytime? You're so talented! I knitted this around 20 years ago and laughing as here in Florida doesn't get cold enough for a sweater like that. At least it's survived the decades.


Beautiful work! Save it for the few really cold days you sometimes get.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just got a phone call from my son . There is a trial opening in a couple of weeks and he is Lucky enough to be getting put on it . He sounded really happy and pleased about it . . Only one problem which is nothing major as long as he's feeling well but it means he has to travel all the way to London hospital every few weeks but it worth it


That is good news. Prayers that he will do well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> His brother took him to the walk in clinic this morning. They said the culture from last week shows no strep and no mono. They did put him on antibiotics since he is complaining of ear pain as well as throat. It is very obvious that his tonsils are enlarged and he was having trouble breathing yesterday. He only wants to eat soft food and dislikes soup. Hoping the antibiotics help him.


Hope the antibiotics work quickly for Matthew. Go to Walmart or other pharmacy and get him the throat spray to help numb it. Can't remember the name of it. Chloroseptic maybe. And if he will drink room temperature water, that will feel better than cold.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm am feeling better - need to talk to dr. b about a different sleep med though - i need something that turns off my mind. otherwise i am good. having my med co-pay situation straightened out helped - i didn't realize how tiring that concern was. --- sam


So glad to hear you are feeling lots better and getting insurance straightened out!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Am knitting between two projects in between reading and answering tp


Lovely work!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, the chicken dish sounds very good, I've copied it to try. I'm glad you got your med coverage straightened out.
> Agnes, that's going to be a beautiful sweater, nice socks, look like a very close match to me.
> Gwen, glad you had a nice visit with your DS
> Mary, hope the antibiotics work for Matthew, what day are you to leave? Hope the drugs work in time
> Do you ever just want to kick your DH square in the ass? I asked at the U/S place how long for the results, they said 24-48 hrs. So I went to phone to make him an appointment for the results, he said, no, I have too many things to do to get ready for vacation, I'll go when we are back,????????sometimes it takes a week to get it & I'm not sure when we're back so don't want to make one in case we aren't back. I would want to know what was up asap & if he needs referral it might as well be in the works while we are away. Grr


Hmmmm, yes. Mine has not seen a Dr, but for dentist and chiropractor since 2008!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Seeing as how I have Gwen's permission, this is the progress on her Guernsey


Beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> have we heard from tami this week yet? i was channeling her this afternoon as i was trying to find a missing stitch on my heel flap. found in and pinned it off - will catch it the next time i am on that end. these socks are going to be worth their weight in sweat and tears. lol --- sam


I'm here, Sam. Just been busy, and the heat and humidity got to me yesterday. I got very tired by 3:00pm. DH took a shower about 7 and I didn't even hear him! I took a short nap! I barely made it to 10pm and slept until almost 8 this morning, then had another nap this afternoon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've been out on the deck working on a project. I don't know if I'm imagining this but figure if there is an answer it will be here so please put your thinking caps on and help me if you can. *Question...*isn't there a stitch that make a curly icord (I don't now what else to call it) I'm thinking I've seen it used as doll hair. Am I out of my mind....well we know I'm a bit crazy....but isn't there such a stitch? If so, what is it called so I can google it to see how to do it.


I know there is in crochet. I can't think what it is called though. If you can do simple crochet (I;m thinking you don't know how), google crocheted icicle. Perhaps you could even try that for a knitted one to get the stitch you want.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> We are to leave on Saturday. The doctor told him that if the antibiotics don't work that he would need to have his tonsils removed. Ironically, Matthew requested that his brother take him to the doctor instead of his dad. I had to work so I called DS#1 to give him necessary information. A form was filed at the doctors office to allow ds#1 and me to speak and receive I formation regarding Matthew's health.


Having that form filled out was a very good idea. Perhaps print one out and have it notorized and have Matthew keep it in his wallet for emergencies. I carry emergency medical information in my wallet, and in each vehicle for both of us.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'd mail it home. --- sam


Good idea! Re: the elephant gifted to Cashmeregma's DH.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you so much for understanding what I was trying to put into words, April.
> 
> Ohio Joy


You have a wonderful way with words, Joy. And you are so inspiring! To you, they are hugs and smiles, and encouraging words. To those receiving them, they are much more than that. And your deep faith comes through every word and hug. I know. I have experience those words and hugs!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 43, and I am caught up. I have spent the evening with all of you so I could catch up. It wasn't as hot today as we expected. Tomorrow it's to be in the low 70's! A huge difference from yesterday. I haven't done much today, as I am still very tired from Sunday. Even in the air conditioning, the heat took it's toll. And I am hoping that in 2 weeks I can get my thyroid meds reduced again. I still have very little energy, though am much much better than I was at Easter. Amber and the kids came for a bit this morning, then were going to my niece's and go swimming. And I had a nap around 2. It's time to go put DH's lunch together for tomorrow, then go to bed. May get blood work done in the morning. If not, it will be Wed. morning. That will give plenty of time for the results to get to the Dr's. before my appointments, with the holiday next Monday.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you.
Daralene, how are you?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, the nap was short but refreshing. You must have been tired and needed the sleep. Hope you feel rested.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I know there is in crochet. I can't think what it is called though. If you can do simple crochet (I;m thinking you don't know how), google crocheted icicle. Perhaps you could even try that for a knitted one to get the stitch you want.


Yes, google knitted icicle. I made some before, a couple of years ago now, I think.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just got a phone call from my son . There is a trial opening in a couple of weeks and he is Lucky enough to be getting put on it . He sounded really happy and pleased about it . . Only one problem which is nothing major as long as he's feeling well but it means he has to travel all the way to London hospital every few weeks but it worth it


How exciting for you all. Hopefully it will be the miracle we have been praying for.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> His brother took him to the walk in clinic this morning. They said the culture from last week shows no strep and no mono. They did put him on antibiotics since he is complaining of ear pain as well as throat. It is very obvious that his tonsils are enlarged and he was having trouble breathing yesterday. He only wants to eat soft food and dislikes soup. Hoping the antibiotics help him.


Hope they work well for him and he is feeling well soon- all the more so as you vacation time coming up.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've been out on the deck working on a project. I don't know if I'm imagining this but figure if there is an answer it will be here so please put your thinking caps on and help me if you can. *Question...*isn't there a stitch that make a curly icord (I don't now what else to call it) I'm thinking I've seen it used as doll hair. Am I out of my mind....well we know I'm a bit crazy....but isn't there such a stitch? If so, what is it called so I can google it to see how to do it.


You are not imagining things Gwen I've seen it used on hats but I can't tell you what it's called


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam this sound so yummy! Wish I had seen it earlier cause I think I have everything on hand. I did foil packets on the grill tonight with boneless, skinless chicken breasts, topped with strips of red bell pepper, pineapple chunks, little fresh minced garlic, red pepper flakes, and sweet & sour sauce. Served it with yellow rice. It was yummy too. Now that I have the deck area situated I'm going to get back into grilling out. I saved your recipe to hopefully try later this week.


That's sounds delicious Gwen . I think I might try it ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Perhaps that is what I'm remembering. I'll PM her but in the meantime if anyone does have a clue to what they are called and how to do them please let me know. (Don't know if Jynx is still in hospital or not and she may not be up to answering this.) Many thanks.
> 
> Edit: Found it!!! It's called a spiral or curly icord! Off to make a bunch of curls!!!


And what are you going to be doing with these bunch of curls 
A purple wig maybe :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Sonja, so happy for your son and hoping it will be the answer for him. Continued prayers.Swedenme]Thank you Daralene


[/quote]

Thank you April they have gone away for a few days to a lodge in Pickering it's only about 30 minutes away but it's beautiful countryside and right near the river , the weather is gorgeous so ideal relaxing time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Thank you so much for understanding what I was trying to put into words, April.
> 
> Ohio Joy


You have a wonderful way with words Joy . I read your posts and think that is exactly what I wanted to say but couldn't find the right words 
I enjoy very much reading about the goslings , and the help they are getting to further the education and hopefully into work .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> That is good news. Prayers that he will do well.


Thank you Tami


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> trying to send hike pics.


Absolutely gorgeous, even the one with you hat over your face but you look pretty comfy????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Here's pic


What a beaut????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Here's Bobbi when she was a kitten back in '14. Doesn't like pics taken of her.


Awe I love kittens. Saw 4 beautiful kittens in town the other day but my old girl is 19 so couldn't bring another cat in the house.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Do hope weather improves. Can you go anytime? You're so talented! I knitted this around 20 years ago and laughing as here in Florida doesn't get cold enough for a sweater like that. At least it's survived the decades.


Gorgeous sweater and knitting


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad Sidney is staying safe . I'm not surprised he hates them I would too, mishka does not like the girl who's garden is the other side of our back garden fence she teases her and bangs on the fence till mishka barks . It's funny because I tell mishka no barking so now she just runs along the fence snapping her mouth open and shut but no sound coming
> out
> Hope you have a nice time with your sister . I'm nothing like any of my 3 sisters or my mother thank goodness
> I was apparently found on the doorstep and glad of it ????


I love your sense of humour Sonya????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just got a phone call from my son . There is a trial opening in a couple of weeks and he is Lucky enough to be getting put on it . He sounded really happy and pleased about it . . Only one problem which is nothing major as long as he's feeling well but it means he has to travel all the way to London hospital every few weeks but it worth it


That is so fantastic .Sonya. We have all been praying so hard for your son and your family.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Seeing as how I have Gwen's permission, this is the progress on her Guernsey


So beautiful. I think it will be lovely in that colour too.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've been out on the deck working on a project. I don't know if I'm imagining this but figure if there is an answer it will be here so please put your thinking caps on and help me if you can. *Question...*isn't there a stitch that make a curly icord (I don't now what else to call it) I'm thinking I've seen it used as doll hair. Am I out of my mind....well we know I'm a bit crazy....but isn't there such a stitch? If so, what is it called so I can google it to see how to do it.


Gwen wasn't Bonnie doing tendrils like that on her anenome hats she was making? Bonnie?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wasn't Jynx making some kind of hair ties with a curly I cord last year? Maybe pm her?


Bonnie I just mentioned hats I thought you were making????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Perhaps that is what I'm remembering. I'll PM her but in the meantime if anyone does have a clue to what they are called and how to do them please let me know. (Don't know if Jynx is still in hospital or not and she may not be up to answering this.) Many thanks.
> 
> Edit: Found it!!! It's called a spiral or curly icord! Off to make a bunch of curls!!!


Well I am late to the game with my comments so glad you found it????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> So beautiful. I think it will be lovely in that colour too.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> That is so fantastic .Sonya. We have all been praying so hard for your son and your family.


Thank you Marilyn


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I have managed to catch up- not commented much. But continue to be busy so wanted to get caught up so I didn't get left way behind.
> Last night dropped into my brothers to drop something off and mentioned in passing that catching up with Mum and Maryanne today to godown to Glenelg (a local beach). Turned DB was also going with his sone! And then his wife didn't get called for work so she joined them and we all went and had a nice lunch together. I didn't tell Mum they were coming so she got a shock when they tuned up. I had been using numerous delaying tactics to avoid committing to a lunch option. Was just beginning to think I would have to give up when they arrived. So mums oldest with her oldest and Mums youngest with his youngest (and his wife).
> The other night when I was trying to sleep from nowhere I realised that the basic floor plan for the main part of our house was the same as my grandparents (Mums parents). So I drew a rough floor plan today and asked Mum what it looked like- then added the back details to it and she said Gray St. Where we have a bedroom they had a kitchen which is why I think it took me so long to figure it out. And in fact I once said I thought the window in that room was once a door- which is where Grandma and Grandpa had a door! Always knew the lounge/dining looked much the same and I guess it was this that got my brain ticking over. Mum hasn't seen the place yet- for various reasons including the fact that we have often had holes to get over or round. But must try to get her down here some time to see it.


That was nice for your mum to have you and your brother together down at the beach. I gather your weather wasnt tooo bad. It sounds like you are going to love your house.

:sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just got a phone call from my son . There is a trial opening in a couple of weeks and he is Lucky enough to be getting put on it . He sounded really happy and pleased about it . . Only one problem which is nothing major as long as he's feeling well but it means he has to travel all the way to London hospital every few weeks but it worth it


Well that does sound promising. I so hope it works for him Sonja.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> His brother took him to the walk in clinic this morning. They said the culture from last week shows no strep and no mono. They did put him on antibiotics since he is complaining of ear pain as well as throat. It is very obvious that his tonsils are enlarged and he was having trouble breathing yesterday. He only wants to eat soft food and dislikes soup. Hoping the antibiotics help him.


I hope so too. They should I would imagine. Good luck.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm am feeling better - need to talk to dr. b about a different sleep med though - i need something that turns off my mind. otherwise i am good. having my med co-pay situation straightened out helped - i didn't realize how tiring that concern was. --- sam


I am glad you are feeling better and also that you dont have to worry so much about co-pay. Stress has a lot to answer for. Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> To younger son I used to say "Night, night. See you in the morning," and he would reply, "Just as day is dawning, Pat says he's a very happy man!"......I'm presuming it was from Postman Pat (cartoon we have over here, not sure if he's anywhere else?) but who knows! :sm09: Once, before I went to bed I lifted him from his bed to do the toilet, and he was so angry at me for waking him (he was 2 yo). I quickly put him back into bed and backed out if the room saying "See you in the morning" and his furious reply was "Pat says he's a very happy......bum!" I went downstairs and told DH that his son had just sworn at me! :sm09:


LOL Yes we have had Postman Pat here for years. My Son (28) used to love that show. And also Fireman Sam.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Am knitting between two projects in between reading and answering tp


Gorgeous work as always Agnes. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, the chicken dish sounds very good, I've copied it to try. I'm glad you got your med coverage straightened out.
> Agnes, that's going to be a beautiful sweater, nice socks, look like a very close match to me.
> Gwen, glad you had a nice visit with your DS
> Mary, hope the antibiotics work for Matthew, what day are you to leave? Hope the drugs work in time
> Do you ever just want to kick your DH square in the ass? I asked at the U/S place how long for the results, they said 24-48 hrs. So I went to phone to make him an appointment for the results, he said, no, I have too many things to do to get ready for vacation, I'll go when we are back,????????sometimes it takes a week to get it & I'm not sure when we're back so don't want to make one in case we aren't back. I would want to know what was up asap & if he needs referral it might as well be in the works while we are away. Grr


I agree with you..... Silly man. :sm16:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That was nice for your mum to have you and your brother together down at the beach. I gather your weather wasnt tooo bad. It sounds like you are going to love your house.
> 
> :sm24: :sm11:


We are having lovely days again- cool but not cold.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Seeing as how I have Gwen's permission, this is the progress on her Guernsey


Wow!! Lovely. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Update on Julie's blue gansey. I've just seen Julie in supermarket wearing her gorgeous blue gansey, and it's stunning, and brings out her beautiful blue eyes perfectly.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am in love with it! I know I don't have the skill to make one (yet at least) and feel so honored that Julie agreed to let me commission with her to knit one. It will be so treasured. I am so exited about having a Julie original!! I promise to take a picture wearig it when it is received. And one day I'll maybe be brave enough to try and make a gurnsey myself.


You are a very lucky lady.! :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, thank you.
> Daralene, how are you?


Doing pretty good. Stayed in yesterday until dinner. Soaked in a hot tub and stayed off my feet and did really good when we went out for dinner. The guest musician is from Panama and he and his wife are both activists there working with many aspects of life but the one is with young gang members. His wife is also a musician and music therapist and used music to help one young man give up his gun and start playing an instrument. That young man's brother didn't do the same and is now dead. They are hoping to have us come there and DH give a concert. The music is wonderful from all I have heard. Tonight we will go to dinner at the producer's house. I can't wait to see his lovely wife again. She is an artist and a lovely person. Slept till 10 am today so think I should be over jet lag. While I stayed off my feet I listened to Marc Mincolla. Danillo Perez, the guest artist, told us about him. He was told about him in Panama and then found out that he lives around the corner from him where he lives near Boston. Mincolla talks about food allergies and how much trouble they can cause throughout the whole body with inflammation such as fibromyalgia, high blood pressure, IBS, and on and on. He also gives the name of a company that does testing for food allergies. Information for losing weight, depression and so much. Danillo had a neighbor who was dying from cancer and he told him about Mincolla and this man's cancer has regressed. He couldn't believe how his neighbor had gone downhill when he first saw him and now is doing wonderfully. I am going to buy Mincolla's book but there is a lot on YouTube by him. Not too much touring done, sadly, but that's ok. I know the area from living here. We took our friends that arrived from Lyon, France out to dinner with the guest last night and had a wonderful visit. The food was great as was the company. Went to the same restaurant where I posted a photo of the meal and they all loved the food. Tomorrow our friend from Vienna arrives.

Hope all of you are fine. Sassafras, hope you are enjoying some time without suffering the pain, so common to your life now. Big Hugs.

Got permission from Bärbel to post a photo of us. She is an English teacher but we spoke German most of the time, but English too so she could practice. Her husband is a retired psychologist and professor and they are world travelers and love people everywhere. They have friends in Israel, Palestine, Africa, America, and really all over the world. We ate at an African restaurant, appropriate since the necklace was made with stones from Africa. You can see the restaurant here: www.shakazulu-restaurant.de
I imagine Sam wants to look at the menu. Everything was wonderful. The other restaurant that we ate at was www.viasistina.de
Another wonderful restaurant we ate at with my friend who is an actress and author is www.limanicologne.de
This is right on the river and we watched the boats go by as we ate. Hope you enjoy looking at the menus and maybe a few of the photos on the site. The sites with more pictures and English will be more interesting for you. I wish there were more pictures from Limani as I can't seem to get the pictures my friend took into my pictures so I can post.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> We are having lovely days again- cool but not cold.


We actually got up to 16c today. Much better. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

We were talking about Alice Springs recently. Another thing Alice is known for is its Beanie Festival a festival of knitted hats. this link was posted on the digest tonight. While I have never to it a number of people I know go up for it.
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-06-24/beanie-festival-thousands-head-to-alice-springs/7542712


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Experiment to see if I can copy a picture from email to here. Well, it didln't work.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Well that does sound promising. I so hope it works for him Sonja.


Thank you Cathy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Doing pretty good. Stayed in yesterday until dinner. Soaked in a hot tub and stayed off my feet and did really good when we went out for dinner. The guest musician is from Panama and he and his wife are both activists there working with many aspects of life but the one is with young gang members. His wife is also a musician and music therapist and used music to help one young man give up his gun and start playing an instrument. That young man's brother didn't do the same and is now dead. They are hoping to have us come there and DH give a concert. The music is wonderful from all I have heard. Tonight we will go to dinner at the producer's house. I can't wait to see his lovely wife again. She is an artist and a lovely person. Slept till 10 am today so think I should be over jet lag. While I stayed off my feet I listened to Marc Mincolla. Danillo Perez, the guest artist, told us about him. He was told about him in Panama and then found out that he lives around the corner from him where he lives near Boston. Mincolla talks about food allergies and how much trouble they can cause throughout the whole body with inflammation such as fibromyalgia, high blood pressure, IBS, and on and on. He also gives the name of a company that does testing for food allergies. Information for losing weight, depression and so much. Danillo had a neighbor who was dying from cancer and he told him about Mincolla and this man's cancer has regressed. He couldn't believe how his neighbor had gone downhill when he first saw him and now is doing wonderfully. I am going to buy Mincolla's book but there is a lot on YouTube by him. Not too much touring done, sadly, but that's ok. I know the area from living here. We took our friends that arrived from Lyon, France out to dinner with the guest last night and had a wonderful visit. The food was great as was the company. Went to the same restaurant where I posted a photo of the meal and they all loved the food. Tomorrow our friend from Vienna arrives.
> 
> Hope all of you are fine. Sassafras, hope you are enjoying some time without suffering the pain, so common to your life now. Big Hugs.
> 
> ...


 Sounds like you are having a wonderful time Daralene , in fact a fantastic time glad you are past the jet lag and are really enjoying yourself . Lovely picture


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When DD's friends were here awhile back (before she left for Spain) they were all into wanting the fragrance oils the smelled like leather and one of tobacco plants. Not bad but certainly not ones I would choose.


oneapril said:


> It is amazing how the smell of patchouli can make me instantly think of the 70's. Never considered a decade to have a signature smell. Wonder what the smell would be for the current decade? Maybe Starbucks coffee??


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

RE: response to Bonnie (and thank you Julie). Julie is probably correct as I purchase a brand of rice by Mahatma which is called yellow rice and it is yellow and flavorful. I honestly haven't read the package to see what was in it to make it yellow either. Will need to check it out. Used to fix it all the time but got out of the habit of using it and usually use just a long grain white or brown rice now.


Lurker 2 said:


> Rice with Tumeric, to me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you are having a wonderful time Daralene , in fact a fantastic time glad you are past the jet lag and are really enjoying yourself . Lovely picture


Thank you so much. I'm thinking of you and your son a lot as I am a lot closer right now than when I am home, but in thought and in our hearts we are always just as close. I don't know how I did it but I somehow got some pictures from email into photos. Fooled around with the control key and all sorts of other things and just opened photos again and they are there. Here goes. I'll share a few more with you.

I think Admin. Removed the sites I posted of my friends that I had dinner with. Oh well, we will just wait till I get permission from them to post their photo.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well....I am creating a "work of art" using the device that was moulded around my head and shoulders when having radiation treatment 6 years ago. It is a work in progress....may skip the curly icord as I wasn't quite happy with what little bit I did last night. That's about all I can say right now but I will share a picture of "it" when completed....just bear in mind that I can be strange at times; after all remember patchouli!


thewren said:


> and what are you making with a bunch of curly icord? --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well....I am creating a "work of art" using the device that was moulded around my head and shoulder when having radiation treatment 6 years ago. It is a work in progress....may skip the curly icord as I wasn't quite happy with what little bit I did last night. That's about all I can say right now but I will share a picture of "it" when completed....just bear in mind that I can be strange at times; after all remember patchouli!


Oh no, I don't remember Patchouli!!
I think it is wonderful to change the moulded device into art work. BRAVO GWEN. You are a survivor and this will be a testament to that. Are you experiencing different emotions as you are working or just enjoying the process as if it were a normal work of art?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When DD's friends were here awhile back (before she left for Spain) they were all into wanting the fragrance oils the smelled like leather and one of tobacco plants. Not bad but certainly not ones I would choose.


I don't know what I'd use either of those for (though wasn't/isn't there a cologne for men with leather something in the name?). I don't know if it actually smells like leather either. Patchouli sets off a reaction in my eyes and throat so I can't be around it. I do love the smell of sandalwood, though! It always reminds me of a beautiful church I used to go to and that place got me through some hard times.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gorgeous picture of you with your friend. You look stunning and so happy.


Cashmeregma said:


> Doing pretty good. Stayed in yesterday until dinner. Soaked in a hot tub and stayed off my feet and did really good when we went out for dinner. The guest musician is from Panama and he and his wife are both activists there working with many aspects of life but the one is with young gang members. His wife is also a musician and music therapist and used music to help one young man give up his gun and start playing an instrument. That young man's brother didn't do the same and is now dead. They are hoping to have us come there and DH give a concert. The music is wonderful from all I have heard. Tonight we will go to dinner at the producer's house. I can't wait to see his lovely wife again. She is an artist and a lovely person. Slept till 10 am today so think I should be over jet lag. While I stayed off my feet I listened to Marc Mincolla. Danillo Perez, the guest artist, told us about him. He was told about him in Panama and then found out that he lives around the corner from him where he lives near Boston. Mincolla talks about food allergies and how much trouble they can cause throughout the whole body with inflammation such as fibromyalgia, high blood pressure, IBS, and on and on. He also gives the name of a company that does testing for food allergies. Information for losing weight, depression and so much. Danillo had a neighbor who was dying from cancer and he told him about Mincolla and this man's cancer has regressed. He couldn't believe how his neighbor had gone downhill when he first saw him and now is doing wonderfully. I am going to buy Mincolla's book but there is a lot on YouTube by him. Not too much touring done, sadly, but that's ok. I know the area from living here. We took our friends that arrived from Lyon, France out to dinner with the guest last night and had a wonderful visit. The food was great as was the company. Went to the same restaurant where I posted a photo of the meal and they all loved the food. Tomorrow our friend from Vienna arrives.
> 
> Hope all of you are fine. Sassafras, hope you are enjoying some time without suffering the pain, so common to your life now. Big Hugs.
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much. I'm thinking of you and your son a lot as I am a lot closer right now than when I am home, but in thought and in our hearts we are always just as close. I don't know how I did it but I somehow got some pictures from email into photos. Fooled around with the control key and all sorts of other things and just opened photos again and they are there. Here goes. I'll share a few more with you.


Lovely photos, thanks for sharing. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I don't know what I'd use either of those for (though wasn't/isn't there a cologne for men with leather something in the name?). I don't know if it actually smells like leather either. Patchouli sets off a reaction in my eyes and throat so I can't be around it. I do love the smell of sandalwood, though! It always reminds me of a beautiful church I used to go to and that place got me through some hard times.


Imperial Leather- at least an aftershave.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well....I am creating a "work of art" using the device that was moulded around my head and shoulder when having radiation treatment 6 years ago. It is a work in progress....may skip the curly icord as I wasn't quite happy with what little bit I did last night. That's about all I can say right now but I will share a picture of "it" when completed....just bear in mind that I can be strange at times; after all remember patchouli!


Mmmm..... interesting. Looking forward to the "surprise".


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now this picture of you in Bill is absolutely the best one yet! Such love shines from both of you. You need to get this one framed.


Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much. I'm thinking of you and your son a lot as I am a lot closer right now than when I am home, but in thought and in our hearts we are always just as close. I don't know how I did it but I somehow got some pictures from email into photos. Fooled around with the control key and all sorts of other things and just opened photos again and they are there. Here goes. I'll share a few more with you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Gorgeous picture of you with your friend. You look stunning and so happy.


Thank you so much Gwen. It was really wonderful to be with them again and meeting up with so many of our friends. Such a great experience.

I'm really behind on here so I hope if I've missed replying to anyone you will forgive me. I will try and catch up but hard to say if I will or not. I need to get a gift now as we are going to a house tonight and need to take a gift for the hostess. Hmmmmm, what to take. Maybe just flowers as they make gorgeous flowers for gifting here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now this picture of you in Bill is absolutely the best one yet! Such love shines from both of you. You need to get this one framed.


Good suggestion. I think I will do that. I'm waiting for permission to post a photo of our friends that we were with. I had it up for a second and then removed it. They have websites and are published in books, cd's etc., but still thought I'd best get permission.

Here are the sites of my friends:
www.robin.goldsby.de
www.john.goldsby.de
Their site together:
www.goldsby.de


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well it has taken me 6 years to decide what I want to do with it but still "testing the waters" as it is progressing. It will hang out on the deck/yarn dyeing "studio"....CMaliza and Marianne dubbed that semi-enclosed area my studio and said I need to come up with a name for it. (Still thinking of a name for the area and kind of like linking it to this new project...we shall see.) And Cashmergma there isn't too much "normal" about my artwork...LOL.


Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no, I don't remember Patchouli!!
> I think it is wonderful to change the moulded device into art work. BRAVO GWEN. You are a survivor and this will be a testament to that. Are you experiencing different emotions as you are working or just enjoying the process as if it were a normal work of art?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/icicle-ornaments.html

Maybe this one, Gwen? I did both knitted and crochet ones and think I prefer crochet, but these look good. One funny thing--I knit right handed but crochet left handed, so the knitted ones went the opposite way of the crocheted ones.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I like patchouli in small doses but do love sandalwood too. Now rose fragrances tend to give me a headache.


Sorlenna said:


> I don't know what I'd use either of those for (though wasn't/isn't there a cologne for men with leather something in the name?). I don't know if it actually smells like leather either. Patchouli sets off a reaction in my eyes and throat so I can't be around it. I do love the smell of sandalwood, though! It always reminds me of a beautiful church I used to go to and that place got me through some hard times.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I really like the look of that but not a crocheter. Hmmmm......I'll keep looking and thinking.....What I played with last night may have been undesirable because of the yarn I used so may try it with a softer, drapier yarn....just love piddling.


Sorlenna said:


> http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/icicle-ornaments.html
> 
> Maybe this one, Gwen? I did both knitted and crochet ones and think I prefer crochet, but these look good. One funny thing--I knit right handed but crochet left handed, so the knitted ones went the opposite way of the crocheted ones.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well it has taken me 6 years to decide what I want to do with it but still "testing the waters" as it is progressing. It will hang out on the deck/yarn dyeing "studio"....CMaliza and Marianne dubbed that semi-enclosed area my studio and said I need to come up with a name for it. (Still thinking of a name for the area and kind of like linking it to this new project...we shall see.) And Cashmergma there isn't too much "normal" about my artwork...LOL.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :Ok, I understand. Love it. Just creation!!!! Should we have a suggestion box for the name of your new studio. Gheistfahrer, means driving against the traffic, Uberleben, or you could say "Uber" life - means survivor....I'm sure we have more suggestions out there.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Today we (DH & I) will have a visit from a division of our health insurance nurse called House Calls. Someone is sent once a year to do a very general wellness check and go over any meds we take (OTC and prescription) and answer any questions. They then send a report to our general physician. Participation is optional, doesn't cost anything plus if you do it you each get a $15 gift card from Target. We figure it can't hurt us to participate; did it last year. Our health ins. company does lots of little things like this. Anyway, I want to go work on my art project awhile. It is so nice out on the deck in the morning especially. The past two days I've enjoyed my morning coffee just sitting out there watching the birds, squirrels and dogs. Last night we had heavy thunderstorms and it was even peaceful out there then; loud last night though as the roof is tin but had a nice rhythm to the atmosphere. Ta-ta for now; TTYL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you for that, Fan- it was a lovely surprise to bump into you!


That must have been a lovely meeting and glad to know you are getting the use of your gansey and to know how beautiful it is with matching your blue eyes and of course the lovely complex designs too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Seeing as how I have Gwen's permission, this is the progress on her Guernsey


Gwen, it is progressing beautifully. I still haven't started mine but I know I will need Julie when I do. I already have questions, but I will wait till I get it started.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I read a post over on main about celebrating 50 years of marriage and how there had been good and bad times
> Someone said there were times when I could have shot my husband down and walked away whistling a happy tune and know doubt times when he felt the same about me bit extreme for me but I understood what she meant
> A good stating of facts ( not nagging ) works wonders in my house unless they are aimed at me then they are just lies ????


I'm quoting you on that last sentence. Love it. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Or perhaps the person who posted this.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I really like the look of that but not a crocheter. Hmmmm......I'll keep looking and thinking.....What I played with last night may have been undesirable because of the yarn I used so may try it with a softer, drapier yarn....just love piddling.


Look up some of the Fairies that are on here. I love what they do for their hair. Here is just one to give you a sample:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-255427-1.html

There are lots, realistic hair and funny hair and all types. This one goes on and on so be sure to scroll down.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So sorry to hear about the fires and flooding in the States and the lives lost. 

Just read where 3,000 people had to leave their homes because of a bomb from the war that was found. I remember this happening when I lived here too. I wonder how many unexplored bombs are still here? Not something one wants to have under where they live.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> We were talking about Alice Springs recently. Another thing Alice is known for is its Beanie Festival a festival of knitted hats. this link was posted on the digest tonight. While I have never to it a number of people I know go up for it.
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-06-24/beanie-festival-thousands-head-to-alice-springs/7542712


How amazing. Would love to see that in person.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much. I'm thinking of you and your son a lot as I am a lot closer right now than when I am home, but in thought and in our hearts we are always just as close. I don't know how I did it but I somehow got some pictures from email into photos. Fooled around with the control key and all sorts of other things and just opened photos again and they are there. Here goes. I'll share a few more with you.
> 
> I think Admin. Removed the sites I posted of my friends that I had dinner with. Oh well, we will just wait till I get permission from them to post their photo.


Thank you Daralene 
Glad you managed to get some pictures through . That is a lovely picture of you and your husband . It will bring back happy memories when you are back home again


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well....I am creating a "work of art" using the device that was moulded around my head and shoulders when having radiation treatment 6 years ago. It is a work in progress....may skip the curly icord as I wasn't quite happy with what little bit I did last night. That's about all I can say right now but I will share a picture of "it" when completed....just bear in mind that I can be strange at times; after all remember patchouli!


That sounds really interesting Gwen , I think you are eccentric and fun loving rather than strange and in my eyes that is wonderful far better than being boring ????
Look forward to seeing your work of art

I haven't got a clue what patchouli is


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm quoting you on that last sentence. Love it. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Or perhaps the person who posted this.


Why thank you Daralene . I'm full of highly intelligent quotes and information just ask my husband he has to listen to them :sm02: 
I made him laugh this morning . We were sat on out on the patio and he was talking about the England team and football . I was giving my thought on them losing and what they should do and it wasn't till he burst out laughing that I realised what I was doing . I talk with my hands ( maybe Italian in my genes ) all the time but this time talking about playing football my legs were kicking about to . Husband said I would make a great striker ( goal scorer) :sm02:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Bonnie have a great trip away, hope you get the weeding done. Our garden needs it too, roses to be pruned but too wet at present. Stus birthday was Friday 24th, he's a whole 10 days older than me.
> Progressing well on 2nd blanket as per photo.


Looks lovely. Belated Happy Birthday to Stu.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i dare you to take this test - boy was i surprised. it will take a couple of minutes or less. come on - do it. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=21409


I went through it and at the end, got an ad. Never did get my results. Maybe I'll try later.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Off to the optometrist. Have a problem with my left eye. Was doing a puzzle outside on Saturday and when I came in, I could only see a black circle with my left eye. It has improved but still not back to normal. Hope it's nothing serious. TTYL.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Gwen wasn't Bonnie doing tendrils like that on her anenome hats she was making? Bonnie?


Yes, but that's just twisted yarn, not an I cord


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I don't know what I'd use either of those for (though wasn't/isn't there a cologne for men with leather something in the name?). I don't know if it actually smells like leather either. Patchouli sets off a reaction in my eyes and throat so I can't be around it. I do love the smell of sandalwood, though! It always reminds me of a beautiful church I used to go to and that place got me through some hard times.


I'm not familiar with either of those smells. There used to be a men's scent called English Leather, I don't recall smelling it but have seen it in advertising flyers.
I tend to avoid the " smelly" section in stores as it often gives me a migraine if I get near too much of it, maybe the combination of so many all at once as just perfume on someone doesn't bother me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Why thank you Daralene . I'm full of highly intelligent quotes and information just ask my husband he has to listen to them :sm02:
> I made him laugh this morning . We were sat on out on the patio and he was talking about the England team and football . I was giving my thought on them losing and what they should do and it wasn't till he burst out laughing that I realised what I was doing . I talk with my hands ( maybe Italian in my genes ) all the time but this time talking about playing football my legs were kicking about to . Husband said I would make a great striker ( goal scorer) :sm02:


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, I'm glad you are having a great trip. That photo of you & Bill is wonderful, you definitely need to farm it.

Desert Joy, wonderful that your community is coming together to help the fire victims.

Gwen, looking forward to seeing your work of art. That deck space sound great.

Margaret, sounds like you had a nice family day out, glad your brother & family could surprise your mom with the visit.
I'm sure you will be very glad when all the renovations are done. My parents renovated 2 houses when I was growing up, I said I would never live in a house while renovating as I've already eaten a lifetimes worth of sawdust ????????

Well, must get off my butt, the flower beds are calling. It's really nice out this morning, supposed to get to 27C/82F so I better get at it before it gets too hot.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow!! Lovely. :sm11: :sm11:


Thank you Cathy! I am now well up the next motif, must sort out transferring to working the back yoke!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> You are a very lucky lady.! :sm24:


How about I make one for wearing in deepest dark Winter in Geelong!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Doing pretty good. Stayed in yesterday until dinner. Soaked in a hot tub and stayed off my feet and did really good when we went out for dinner. The guest musician is from Panama and he and his wife are both activists there working with many aspects of life but the one is with young gang members. His wife is also a musician and music therapist and used music to help one young man give up his gun and start playing an instrument. That young man's brother didn't do the same and is now dead. They are hoping to have us come there and DH give a concert. The music is wonderful from all I have heard. Tonight we will go to dinner at the producer's house. I can't wait to see his lovely wife again. She is an artist and a lovely person. Slept till 10 am today so think I should be over jet lag. While I stayed off my feet I listened to Marc Mincolla. Danillo Perez, the guest artist, told us about him. He was told about him in Panama and then found out that he lives around the corner from him where he lives near Boston. Mincolla talks about food allergies and how much trouble they can cause throughout the whole body with inflammation such as fibromyalgia, high blood pressure, IBS, and on and on. He also gives the name of a company that does testing for food allergies. Information for losing weight, depression and so much. Danillo had a neighbor who was dying from cancer and he told him about Mincolla and this man's cancer has regressed. He couldn't believe how his neighbor had gone downhill when he first saw him and now is doing wonderfully. I am going to buy Mincolla's book but there is a lot on YouTube by him. Not too much touring done, sadly, but that's ok. I know the area from living here. We took our friends that arrived from Lyon, France out to dinner with the guest last night and had a wonderful visit. The food was great as was the company. Went to the same restaurant where I posted a photo of the meal and they all loved the food. Tomorrow our friend from Vienna arrives.
> 
> Hope all of you are fine. Sassafras, hope you are enjoying some time without suffering the pain, so common to your life now. Big Hugs.
> 
> ...


What an interesting life you lead, Daralene!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mags, thank you, I was totally comfy. Being in nature melts all the tension in my body.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> RE: response to Bonnie (and thank you Julie). Julie is probably correct as I purchase a brand of rice by Mahatma which is called yellow rice and it is yellow and flavorful. I honestly haven't read the package to see what was in it to make it yellow either. Will need to check it out. Used to fix it all the time but got out of the habit of using it and usually use just a long grain white or brown rice now.


It also is Rice with Saffron, but that would be fiercesomely expensive, as each flower produces only a few stamens which are the filaments of Saffron.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much. I'm thinking of you and your son a lot as I am a lot closer right now than when I am home, but in thought and in our hearts we are always just as close. I don't know how I did it but I somehow got some pictures from email into photos. Fooled around with the control key and all sorts of other things and just opened photos again and they are there. Here goes. I'll share a few more with you.
> 
> I think Admin. Removed the sites I posted of my friends that I had dinner with. Oh well, we will just wait till I get permission from them to post their photo.


Gorgeous photo of you both!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, what a magical, interesting life you are living and what interesting people you have as friends. Love to hear there are such wonderful people all over the world. You are beautiful in the pic, can tell the weight loss. I will research Marc Mincolla as I'm sure I will enjoy him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That must have been a lovely meeting and glad to know you are getting the use of your gansey and to know how beautiful it is with matching your blue eyes and of course the lovely complex designs too.


It is always good to bump into a friend! I am really enjoying my new Gansey.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, it is progressing beautifully. I still haven't started mine but I know I will need Julie when I do. I already have questions, but I will wait till I get it started.


I am excited that you will let me help you with this project, Daralene!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna thank you for link.
Gwen, eagerly awaiting pics of your artwork. It seems to me to be a wonderful celebration of survival and a way to viscerally let go of the grief. DARALENE, what an interesting and thoughtful question.
Daralene, I love that pic of you and Bill, you can see the strength of your love.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Off to the optometrist. Have a problem with my left eye. Was doing a puzzle outside on Saturday and when I came in, I could only see a black circle with my left eye. It has improved but still not back to normal. Hope it's nothing serious. TTYL.


Hope so, too, Liz!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, I'm so glad you have eye doc appt. praying they can help.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, not sure of spelling but I vote for La Haim, Yiddish for to life. You live life so enthusiastically I find that appropriate.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Off to the optometrist. Have a problem with my left eye. Was doing a puzzle outside on Saturday and when I came in, I could only see a black circle with my left eye. It has improved but still not back to normal. Hope it's nothing serious. TTYL.


I too hope it's nothing serious Liz . Good luck


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What an interesting life you lead, Daralene!


Thanks Julie. I think yours is interesting too with living in New Zealand and I think it was Samoa that you visited. Now weaving feathers for the King. I am very thankful for all the things I have gotten to experience and enjoy sharing it with you. I wish I could just meet you for lunch here with my friend from France, Josselyn. Do you speak French? I don't and she doesn't speak English. LOL. Now that does make for an interesting time. You would love Danillo, the guest musician.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Julie. I think yours is interesting too with living in New Zealand and I think it was Samoa that you visited. Now weaving feathers for the King.


Mine is a pretty solitary existence for much of the time, though, whereas you do get out and about quite a lot, on good days and not so good days. The computer is my link to real people, even though we always talk of a 'virtual' reality.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Julie. I think yours is interesting too with living in New Zealand and I think it was Samoa that you visited. Now weaving feathers for the King. I am very thankful for all the things I have gotten to experience and enjoy sharing it with you. I wish I could just meet you for lunch here with my friend from France, Josselyn. Do you speak French? I don't and she doesn't speak English. LOL. Now that does make for an interesting time. You would love Danillo, the guest musician.


I see you added quite a long edit! that did not come through, Oui je parle francais (no cedilla on this type!), although I'm having difficulty typing what I am saying under my breath- we have a young Missionary from Tahiti- I should practise more with her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Okay, I am going to try and post a pic my friend took of Heart Lake. She is a so much better photographer than I am.

Ratters, will try again using preview.
Sorry I couldn't find preview.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Okay, I am going to try and post a pic my friend took of Heart Lake. She is a so much better photographer than I am.
> 
> Ratters, will try again using preview.
> Sorry I couldn't find preview.


Despite problems, Joy, this is a magnificent image!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Seeing as how I have Gwen's permission, this is the progress on her Guernsey


that looks like it will be another lovely sweater :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Okay, I am going to try and post a pic my friend took of Heart Lake. She is a so much better photographer than I am.
> 
> Ratters, will try again using preview.
> Sorry I couldn't find preview.


I think there is a problem with kp Joy because I have just copied your picture and tried to post it for you and it's just coming up as a download that has never happened to me before , I've always been able to post saved images


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you.


 :sm24: The pleasure is mutual, I am sure!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> that looks like it will be another lovely sweater :sm24:


Thank you, Agnes! It is one of Ice Yarns- their Master Alpaca
25% Alpaca 
25% Merino
50% Acrylic
It is handling nicely- and will be very light for a big garment.

I am just correcting myself and starting to work the back yoke, which really should be done first - to get the sizing right!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think there is a problem with kp Joy because I have just copied your picture and tried to post it for you and it's just coming up as a download that has never happened to me before , I've always been able to post saved images


May have something to do with the size of the image, Sonja!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ooooooo.....that would be an interesting name for sure.

You've given me an idea....anyone with a suggestion of a name for my "deck studio" please send/post it for me....perhaps I can then make a sign with the name(s) for it. That would be a winner for sure!


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, not sure of spelling but I vote for La Haim, Yiddish for to life. You live life so enthusiastically I find that appropriate.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, I'm going out to play on the deck....TTYL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well almost forgot to post what my DB just sent me. Thought many of you would enjoy this.


THE GEOGRAPHY OF WOMEN 


Between 18 and 22, a woman is like Africa; half discovered, half wild, fertile and naturally beautiful!


Between 23 and 30, a woman is like Europe; well developed and open to trade, especially for someone of real value.

Between 31 and 35, a woman is like Spain, very hot, relaxed and convinced of her own beauty.



Between 36 and 40, a woman is like Greece, gently aging but still a warm and desirable place to visit.


Between 41 and 50, a woman is like Great Britain, with a glorious and all conquering past. 


Between 51 and 60, a woman is like Israel, has been through war, doesn't make the same mistakes twice, takes care of business. 

Between 61 and 70, a woman is like Canada, self-preserving, but open to meeting new people. 


After 70, she like Tibet. Wildly beautiful, with a mysterious past and the wisdom of the ages. An adventurous spirit and a thirst for spiritual knowledge. 



THE GEOGRAPHY OF A MAN



Between 17 and 80, a man is like North Korea, ruled by a pair of nuts.

That’s the end of today's geography lesson.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a good place to rest and heal. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you April they have gone away for a few days to a lodge in Pickering it's only about 30 minutes away but it's beautiful countryside and right near the river , the weather is gorgeous so ideal relaxing time


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Both the sweater and the socks are going to be lovely. Can you give the name of the pattern? Was it by any chance on Ravelry? I love the colors of both too.


this is the link to the pattern Gwen and thank you, x

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/february-lady-sweater


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well almost forgot to post what my DB just sent me. Thought many of you would enjoy this.
> 
> THE GEOGRAPHY OF WOMEN
> 
> ...


Thanks for the hearty chuckle, Gwen! I've been up far too long knitting on your Guernsey- must get back to bed!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely Agnes . The colour of your sweater is gorgeous , is it for you ?
> And the yarn you are using for your socks is lovely did you get it here in the uk ?


The sweater is for me,and its a big project given my circumference :sm12: :sm12: :sm02:

Its a self-striping 4ply sock yarn Sonja,think that colourway might be out of stock but there are lots of other self striping yarns, i usually use Zigzag,Drops fabel,Regia (they have a new yarn out called Pairfect2 sock yarn,yarn split in two with yellow wool to show starting point of each sock)

www.sockyarnshop.com/product/regia-pairfect-2-sock-yarn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my goodness daralene - the food and the atmosphere of those restaurants - i would never leave. i could well go on an eating vacation. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Doing pretty good. Stayed in yesterday until dinner. Soaked in a hot tub and stayed off my feet and did really good when we went out for dinner. The guest musician is from Panama and he and his wife are both activists there working with many aspects of life but the one is with young gang members. His wife is also a musician and music therapist and used music to help one young man give up his gun and start playing an instrument. That young man's brother didn't do the same and is now dead. They are hoping to have us come there and DH give a concert. The music is wonderful from all I have heard. Tonight we will go to dinner at the producer's house. I can't wait to see his lovely wife again. She is an artist and a lovely person. Slept till 10 am today so think I should be over jet lag. While I stayed off my feet I listened to Marc Mincolla. Danillo Perez, the guest artist, told us about him. He was told about him in Panama and then found out that he lives around the corner from him where he lives near Boston. Mincolla talks about food allergies and how much trouble they can cause throughout the whole body with inflammation such as fibromyalgia, high blood pressure, IBS, and on and on. He also gives the name of a company that does testing for food allergies. Information for losing weight, depression and so much. Danillo had a neighbor who was dying from cancer and he told him about Mincolla and this man's cancer has regressed. He couldn't believe how his neighbor had gone downhill when he first saw him and now is doing wonderfully. I am going to buy Mincolla's book but there is a lot on YouTube by him. Not too much touring done, sadly, but that's ok. I know the area from living here. We took our friends that arrived from Lyon, France out to dinner with the guest last night and had a wonderful visit. The food was great as was the company. Went to the same restaurant where I posted a photo of the meal and they all loved the food. Tomorrow our friend from Vienna arrives.
> 
> Hope all of you are fine. Sassafras, hope you are enjoying some time without suffering the pain, so common to your life now. Big Hugs.
> 
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> as always agnes - perfect knitting - i do like the socks. they look pretty well matched to me. how did you knit the bottom of the sweater? --- sam


Top down Sam, Garter stitch yoke,rest of the sweater is done in Gull lace stitch, posted the link for Gwen,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks like so much fun - great beanies. i would have like to have seen the one made form beard hair. --- sam



darowil said:


> We were talking about Alice Springs recently. Another thing Alice is known for is its Beanie Festival a festival of knitted hats. this link was posted on the digest tonight. While I have never to it a number of people I know go up for it.
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-06-24/beanie-festival-thousands-head-to-alice-springs/7542712


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> have we heard from tami this week yet? i was channeling her this afternoon as i was trying to find a missing stitch on my heel flap. found in and pinned it off - will catch it the next time i am on that end. these socks are going to be worth their weight in sweat and tears. lol --- sam


Be worth their weight in gold as to how they will feel on your feet..........I love my socks and dont even need the pattern I use any more, no matter the size feet however many stitches they just flow :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is the kind of activity that could bring up a lot of emotions - enjoy the process. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Well....I am creating a "work of art" using the device that was moulded around my head and shoulders when having radiation treatment 6 years ago. It is a work in progress....may skip the curly icord as I wasn't quite happy with what little bit I did last night. That's about all I can say right now but I will share a picture of "it" when completed....just bear in mind that I can be strange at times; after all remember patchouli!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> this is the link to the pattern Gwen and thank you, x
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/february-lady-sweater


Thanks for this link, Agnes- I've added it to my library!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Be worth their weight in gold as to how they will feel on your feet..........I love my socks and dont even need the pattern I use any more, no matter the size feet however many stitches they just flow :sm02:


And of course taking care of your feet is doubly important when diabetic- I normally just buy a men's trouser sock.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've been out on the deck working on a project. I don't know if I'm imagining this but figure if there is an answer it will be here so please put your thinking caps on and help me if you can. *Question...*isn't there a stitch that make a curly icord (I don't now what else to call it) I'm thinking I've seen it used as doll hair. Am I out of my mind....well we know I'm a bit crazy....but isn't there such a stitch? If so, what is it called so I can google it to see how to do it.


think they are called curly cue when crochet spiral Icord when knitted

www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bC2051gHl8
www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZobNouDN0A


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sunny with clouds today - the sky you can see is blue so that is nice. cool breeze - 70° - way too cold. i am sitting here with a winter shirt on. granted i have the front door open but the air is cool. it to be this way the next couple of day - then thursday low 80's with possible thunderstorms. i'm ready now for the temperature to go back into the 90° range and stay there.

slept better last night but feel dopey for some reason - maybe i am just dopey by manner and don't recognize it. lol

i was amused - ayden is at a friend of his who has a pool - it is a little cool to go swimming - they don't heat the water - they called heidi to ask her to come get them and let them come here because they were bored there. i read my way through the summers - i was usually not bored. these children have no creativity that they can entertain themselves with. they are probably inside playing video games.

i have an eye appointment 5 july - i struggle with my socks - i need a really bright light on them so i can see the stitches. will try and do a few rows today. have also been working on my sweater - i picked up some white wool yarn at last year's kap and am using a k4,p3 on the right side and a p4,k3 on the wrong side. it's looking not too bad although i was looking at it last night and found a few mistakes. i am not going to frog - i will just wear it around here.

now to finish catching up. --- sam


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And of course taking care of your feet is doubly important when diabetic- I normally just buy a men's trouser sock.


I just used to buy socks from asda/M&S, but after the first knitted pair I found a big difference on my feet so gradually replaced all my socks, now dont wear anything but hand knitted,and no more problems with my feet


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy budasha with the hope for quick healing. --- sam



budasha said:


> Off to the optometrist. Have a problem with my left eye. Was doing a puzzle outside on Saturday and when I came in, I could only see a black circle with my left eye. It has improved but still not back to normal. Hope it's nothing serious. TTYL.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

patchouli was an essential oil of the 70's/80's generation - more 70's probably. everyone wore it. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not familiar with either of those smells. There used to be a men's scent called English Leather, I don't recall smelling it but have seen it in advertising flyers.
> I tend to avoid the " smelly" section in stores as it often gives me a migraine if I get near too much of it, maybe the combination of so many all at once as just perfume on someone doesn't bother me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Agnes, what a pretty sweater that will be when done. Great idea the sock yarn marked so you get matching socks. I've only used Patons stretch sock yarn as I got some on sale a bag of 6 for $6 so bought 3 different colors so I have enough to knit 12 pair. & have only done 4 so better get at it.i only wear them In winter as I go barefoot most of the summer or wear sandals.

Liz, I hope the eye doctor gets you fixed up, sounds like it might be detached retina.(I think?)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful - can you imagine what it looks like in winter. a wonderland for sure. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Okay, I am going to try and post a pic my friend took of Heart Lake. She is a so much better photographer than I am.
> 
> Ratters, will try again using preview.
> Sorry I couldn't find preview.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Afternoon all. It's a near perfect day in Minneapolis today--70+degrees F, mild wind, beautiful blue sky. It's been a bittersweet day for me. After a swim, I spent the am at Jack's attorney's office winding up his estate. I'm not quite sure why, but I've felt on the edge of tears ever since. 

My very favorite soap is scented with sandalwood and patchouli. I love, love, love it.

Gwen I think your creation-to-be sounds wonderful! I can hardly wait to see it. Talk about turning a lemon into lemonade!!!

Daralene, your trip sounds so wonderful and the picture of you and Bill is truly a keeper. When I'm feeling sad about Jack's death, I find myself thinking about the wonderful trips we were able to enjoy together, and somehow, the good memories ease the feelings of loss.

Last night I made myself a gourmet dinner--Greek lemon egg soup and a Nicoise salad--num!!!

I am going to have a relatively quiet 4th of July weekend. This is the weekend my kids host a family reunion for my SIL's family; there will be more than 20 at the lake place. No more room at the inn! A new member of the swimming group I love was very interested in my role of House Mom, so she's coming over Sat. after swimming and brunch for a tour of my "magical kingdom," the main floor of which is REALLY dusty right now because of the construction on the 2nd floor. So, I think Friday will be a bit of a cleaning day for me.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Macristie, hugs, remember, you too have made lemonade from lemons with your house mother job! Hugs, a sad task, glad you have good travel memories. You are a strong and loving woman and I'm glad you are with us.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

HA!



Gweniepooh said:


> Well almost forgot to post what my DB just sent me. Thought many of you would enjoy this.
> 
> THE GEOGRAPHY OF WOMEN


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you warm healing energy and hugs galore - enjoy the special memories. --- sam



machriste said:


> Afternoon all. It's a near perfect day in Minneapolis today--70+degrees F, mild wind, beautiful blue sky. It's been a bittersweet day for me. After a swim, I spent the am at Jack's attorney's office winding up his estate. I'm not quite sure why, but I've felt on the edge of tears ever since.
> 
> My very favorite soap is scented with sandalwood and patchouli. I love, love, love it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Always sad when you have to do estate things, hope your memories can make things better.
Great you've met someone new & get to give her a tour of your house., I would love to see it too. To bad you have to cntend with all the dust.



machriste said:


> Afternoon all. It's a near perfect day in Minneapolis today--70+degrees F, mild wind, beautiful blue sky. It's been a bittersweet day for me. After a swim, I spent the am at Jack's attorney's office winding up his estate. I'm not quite sure why, but I've felt on the edge of tears ever since.
> 
> My very favorite soap is scented with sandalwood and patchouli. I love, love, love it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I got all my flower beds cleaned up this morning, the perennials are looking good, the petunias are slower than usual. I will try to post a video I took. It is kind of a jungle as the 
It's very hot & thunder is rumbling again, I thought I better take photos in case the " great white combine"( hail) makes a visit. I sure hope not.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> a good place to rest and heal. --- sam


It is a beautiful place . I used to take the sons fishing there , ever so grateful that I don't have to do that no more 
Fish that looks like fish and I just don't get along , ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely bonnie --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I got all my flower beds cleaned up this morning, the perennials are looking good, the petunias are slower than usual. I will try to post a video I took. It is kind of a jungle as the
> It's very hot & thunder is rumbling again, I thought I better take photos in case the " great white combine"( hail) makes a visit. I sure hope not.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> sunny with clouds today - the sky you can see is blue so that is nice. cool breeze - 70° - way too cold. i am sitting here with a winter shirt on. granted i have the front door open but the air is cool. it to be this way the next couple of day - then thursday low 80's with possible thunderstorms. i'm ready now for the temperature to go back into the 90° range and stay there.
> 
> slept better last night but feel dopey for some reason - maybe i am just dopey by manner and don't recognize it. lol
> 
> ...


Do you not have an OTT lamp or similar daylight lamp? I bless the day I found mine and decided to buy it, from the now defunct LYS on East Tamaki Rd- the one I made a special trip over to, about September last year. Fan will know the one I mean- they were excellent for knitting, quilting, embroidery, and toy making, owned by two Korean sisters but one had an autistic daughter and it was just too hard going- and the remaining sister did not want to go it alone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I just used to buy socks from asda/M&S, but after the first knitted pair I found a big difference on my feet so gradually replaced all my socks, now dont wear anything but hand knitted,and no more problems with my feet


Which is really brilliant!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Afternoon all. It's a near perfect day in Minneapolis today--70+degrees F, mild wind, beautiful blue sky. It's been a bittersweet day for me. After a swim, I spent the am at Jack's attorney's office winding up his estate. I'm not quite sure why, but I've felt on the edge of tears ever since.
> 
> My very favorite soap is scented with sandalwood and patchouli. I love, love, love it.
> 
> ...


And only natural that you're feeling a bit weepy- it's not so very long into the process of grieving.
I have hit a real low this year as we approach 22 years from Mwyffanwy's death, she died at 22 years, one month and 10 days old. On Sunday the 3rd July, and this year once again it falls on a Sunday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now just in case you would like to have a taste of Macchrists lunch or make your own - here you are. it just happened to pop up in my email about ten minutes ago. --- sam

Nicoise Salad with garlic aioli Recipe

By Danilo Alfaro
Culinary Arts Expert

The Nicoise salad is an elegant, composed salad featuring tuna, potatoes, hard boiled egg, olives and green beans.

Anchovies are another key component, but I know not everyone feels the same way about them. As such, I've included the anchovies in the dressing where they won't be visible, but you'll still get their flavor.

You could of course serve whole anchovy fillets atop the salad, as is traditionally done, or leave them out altogether if you must.

Prep Time: 30 minutes
Total Time: 30 minutes

INGREDIENTS

For the salad:

1/2 pound white potatoes, scrubbed
1/4 pound fresh green beans, trimmed
4 hard boiled eggs, peeled and quartered
1 large (12-oz.) can tuna, drained
2/3 cup brine-cured pitted black olives (e.g. Kalamata)
4 cups salad greens (either baby greens or larger greens torn into bite-sized pieces)

For the dressing:

1/2 cup extra virgin olive oil
1/4 cup aged red wine vinegar
1 Tbsp Dijon mustard
2 cloves fresh garlic, peeled
3-4 anchovy fillets
Kosher salt and freshly ground pepper to taste

PREPARATION

1. Bring a pot of salted water to boil. You're going to boil the potatoes for about 4 minutes, then remove them with a slotted spoon, drain, rinse and dry them and then slice them in half. (Leave the water in the pot, though; you'll use it for blanching the green beans in a few moments.)

2. Heat a skillet with a little bit of oil until it's quite hot, then place the sliced potatoes in the pan, cut side down.

3. Let them cook for a minute or two until the potatoes are lightly browned, then remove them from the pan and transfer to a bowl. Toss with Kosher salt and set aside.

4. Bring the water back to a boil, and add the green beans. Blanch for two minutes, then drain and either shock them a bowl of ice water or just rinse with very cold water to stop the cooking. Then drain and dry them with paper towels and set aside. (Don't leave them in the ice water bath or they'll become waterlogged.)

5. Combine the oil, vinegar, mustard, garlic, anchovies and chopped chives in a blender. Process until smooth. Season to taste with Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper. (The anchovies are salty, so you might not need much additional salt.)

6. Place the salad greens in a bowl. Drizzle two tablespoons of the dressing and toss to coat. Shake off any excess dressing.

7. Now arrange the greens on four serving plates, or one large platter.

8. Distribute the potato halves equally, with the browned sides facing up.

9. Toss the green beans and tomatoes with enough dressing to lightly coat them, and arrange them on the serving plates or platter.

10. Now divide the tuna and place it in the center of plates.

11.Arrange the hard-boiled egg quarters, then garnish with the fresh parsley and serve.

Note: Instead of the vinaigrette, you could serve a Nicoise salad with a garlic aioli.

http://culinaryarts.about.com/od/salads/r/Nicoise-Salad-Recipe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i do have an ott light but i need something closer - will look for a table style with a goose neck. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Do you not have an OTT lamp or similar daylight lamp? I bless the day I found mine and decided to buy it, from the now defunct LYS on East Tamaki Rd- the one I made a special trip over to, about September last year. Fan will know the one I mean- they were excellent for knitting, quilting, embroidery, and toy making, owned by two Korean sisters but one had an autistic daughter and it was just too hard going- and the remaining sister did not want to go it alone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you warm hugs julie - think we all get this way as we remember our loved ones. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> And only natural that your feeling a bit weepy- it's not so very long into the process of grieving.
> I have hit a real low this year as we approach 22 years from Mwyffanwy's death, she died at 22 years, one month and 10 days old. On Sunday the 3rd July, and this year once again it falls on a Sunday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got all my flower beds cleaned up this morning, the perennials are looking good, the petunias are slower than usual. I will try to post a video I took. It is kind of a jungle as the
> It's very hot & thunder is rumbling again, I thought I better take photos in case the " great white combine"( hail) makes a visit. I sure hope not.


How lovely that it is the flowering of your seasons, Bonnie- I love the colours!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i do have an ott light but i need something closer - will look for a table style with a goose neck. --- sam


That would sit by your computer? or do you have another table/desk- it is so long since we skyped my memory of your living space is a little blurry, and I think Heidi redecorated it since!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending you warm hugs julie - think we all get this way as we remember our loved ones. --- sam


Thanks Sam!
Some anniversaries are harder than others- your parents you know chances are you will outlive them, you don't know which spouse will go first, but your children are supposed to bury you.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely photo, Daralene! Your friends and the musicians sound like very interesting people! Glad you were able to rest and take care of yourself!


Cashmeregma said:


> Doing pretty good. Stayed in yesterday until dinner. Soaked in a hot tub and stayed off my feet and did really good when we went out for dinner. The guest musician is from Panama and he and his wife are both activists there working with many aspects of life but the one is with young gang members. His wife is also a musician and music therapist and used music to help one young man give up his gun and start playing an instrument. That young man's brother didn't do the same and is now dead. They are hoping to have us come there and DH give a concert. The music is wonderful from all I have heard. Tonight we will go to dinner at the producer's house. I can't wait to see his lovely wife again. She is an artist and a lovely person. Slept till 10 am today so think I should be over jet lag. While I stayed off my feet I listened to Marc Mincolla. Danillo Perez, the guest artist, told us about him. He was told about him in Panama and then found out that he lives around the corner from him where he lives near Boston. Mincolla talks about food allergies and how much trouble they can cause throughout the whole body with inflammation such as fibromyalgia, high blood pressure, IBS, and on and on. He also gives the name of a company that does testing for food allergies. Information for losing weight, depression and so much. Danillo had a neighbor who was dying from cancer and he told him about Mincolla and this man's cancer has regressed. He couldn't believe how his neighbor had gone downhill when he first saw him and now is doing wonderfully. I am going to buy Mincolla's book but there is a lot on YouTube by him. Not too much touring done, sadly, but that's ok. I know the area from living here. We took our friends that arrived from Lyon, France out to dinner with the guest last night and had a wonderful visit. The food was great as was the company. Went to the same restaurant where I posted a photo of the meal and they all loved the food. Tomorrow our friend from Vienna arrives.
> 
> Hope all of you are fine. Sassafras, hope you are enjoying some time without suffering the pain, so common to your life now. Big Hugs.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That festival looks so fun!!


darowil said:


> We were talking about Alice Springs recently. Another thing Alice is known for is its Beanie Festival a festival of knitted hats. this link was posted on the digest tonight. While I have never to it a number of people I know go up for it.
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-06-24/beanie-festival-thousands-head-to-alice-springs/7542712


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, warm hugs and will be with you in spirit through this next holiday period.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you. Can remember eating that in Paris.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it would sit on my end table by the couch.



Lurker 2 said:


> That would sit by your computer? or do you have another table/desk- it is so long since we skyped my memory of your living space is a little blurry, and I think Heidi redecorated it since!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, warm hugs and will be with you in spirit through this next holiday period.


Me too Julie. I'll say an extra prayer for you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is true julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Sam!
> Some anniversaries are harder than others- your parents you know chances are you will outlive them, you don't know which spouse will go first, but your children are supposed to bury you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, I'm glad you are having a great trip. That photo of you & Bill is wonderful, you definitely need to farm it.
> 
> .


I know you live on a farm but does it really to need to be so much of your life that even treat photos that way? :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Okay, I am going to try and post a pic my friend took of Heart Lake. She is a so much better photographer than I am.
> 
> Ratters, will try again using preview.
> Sorry I couldn't find preview.


They are great photos- beautiful looking spot.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Sam!
> Some anniversaries are harder than others- your parents you know chances are you will outlive them, you don't know which spouse will go first, but your children are supposed to bury you.


I am with you in spirit and know rough time for you. In my prayers!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is true julie. --- sam


A (((((hug)))) Just for you Would be better in person but its the best I can do x


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well almost forgot to post what my DB just sent me. Thought many of you would enjoy this.
> 
> THE GEOGRAPHY OF WOMEN
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> A (((((hug)))) Just for you Would be better in person but its the best I can do x


Yes a huge group hug!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Has anyone tried knitpro Zing needles? Have bough aset of size 5mm DPN,but the points don't look as sharp as the Nova needles,sweater sleeves are done in the round and i cant decide between the DPN or magic loop, might have to try both :sm16:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, the nap was short but refreshing. You must have been tired and needed the sleep. Hope you feel rested.


Not as tired today


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Experiment to see if I can copy a picture from email to here. Well, it didln't work.


You need to first save the photo from the email to your computer or phone. Then you can post it from that device.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much. I'm thinking of you and your son a lot as I am a lot closer right now than when I am home, but in thought and in our hearts we are always just as close. I don't know how I did it but I somehow got some pictures from email into photos. Fooled around with the control key and all sorts of other things and just opened photos again and they are there. Here goes. I'll share a few more with you.
> 
> I think Admin. Removed the sites I posted of my friends that I had dinner with. Oh well, we will just wait till I get permission from them to post their photo.


I am enjoying your photos! The links were there a few minutes ago.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I don't know what I'd use either of those for (though wasn't/isn't there a cologne for men with leather something in the name?). I don't know if it actually smells like leather either. Patchouli sets off a reaction in my eyes and throat so I can't be around it. I do love the smell of sandalwood, though! It always reminds me of a beautiful church I used to go to and that place got me through some hard times.


Patchouli might be what gets DH and me. Will have to check my hairspray.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now this picture of you in Bill is absolutely the best one yet! Such love shines from both of you. You need to get this one framed.


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Wonderful photo of you two, Daralene! So happy in a beautiful place!


Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much. I'm thinking of you and your son a lot as I am a lot closer right now than when I am home, but in thought and in our hearts we are always just as close. I don't know how I did it but I somehow got some pictures from email into photos. Fooled around with the control key and all sorts of other things and just opened photos again and they are there. Here goes. I'll share a few more with you.
> 
> I think Admin. Removed the sites I posted of my friends that I had dinner with. Oh well, we will just wait till I get permission from them to post their photo.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Can't wait to see it, Gwen!


Gweniepooh said:


> Well....I am creating a "work of art" using the device that was moulded around my head and shoulders when having radiation treatment 6 years ago. It is a work in progress....may skip the curly icord as I wasn't quite happy with what little bit I did last night. That's about all I can say right now but I will share a picture of "it" when completed....just bear in mind that I can be strange at times; after all remember patchouli!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Funny!


Gweniepooh said:


> Well almost forgot to post what my DB just sent me. Thought many of you would enjoy this.
> 
> THE GEOGRAPHY OF WOMEN
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Machriste, I am sorry dealing with the estate has brought all the sad emotions to the surface, for you. Hugs and prayers for you.



machriste said:


> Afternoon all. It's a near perfect day in Minneapolis today--70+degrees F, mild wind, beautiful blue sky. It's been a bittersweet day for me. After a swim, I spent the am at Jack's attorney's office winding up his estate. I'm not quite sure why, but I've felt on the edge of tears ever since.
> 
> My very favorite soap is scented with sandalwood and patchouli. I love, love, love it.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely gardens, Bonnie! Thank you for sharing the pics!


Bonnie7591 said:


> I got all my flower beds cleaned up this morning, the perennials are looking good, the petunias are slower than usual. I will try to post a video I took. It is kind of a jungle as the
> It's very hot & thunder is rumbling again, I thought I better take photos in case the " great white combine"( hail) makes a visit. I sure hope not.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I love my Ott lamp, too, Julie! It makes such a difference. They sell them at craft stores or Amazon, Sam. So worth the cost.


Lurker 2 said:


> Do you not have an OTT lamp or similar daylight lamp? I bless the day I found mine and decided to buy it, from the now defunct LYS on East Tamaki Rd- the one I made a special trip over to, about September last year. Fan will know the one I mean- they were excellent for knitting, quilting, embroidery, and toy making, owned by two Korean sisters but one had an autistic daughter and it was just too hard going- and the remaining sister did not want to go it alone.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

They make Ott lights for table top. My lamp has a magnifier to use...works great.


thewren said:


> i do have an ott light but i need something closer - will look for a table style with a goose neck. --- sam


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

morning all, anyone need rain? We have plenty to spare this week, since the solstice it's been very wet.
I love the photos Daralene you and hubby look terrific together.
Thoughts and hugs to all who are suffering sad times right now.
Gwen here's some names for your crafting area. Gwennies Crafty Corner, WIP Zone. Dye-ing to Knit, 
Come on everyone lets have some suggestions!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Julie, I am sorry that you have suffered such a loss. Prayers for you for comfort. Hugs across the miles.


Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Sam!
> Some anniversaries are harder than others- your parents you know chances are you will outlive them, you don't know which spouse will go first, but your children are supposed to bury you.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Like the Dye-ing to Knit, Fan!


Fan said:


> morning all, anyone need rain? We have plenty to spare this week, since the solstice it's been very wet.
> I love the photos Daralene you and hubby look terrific together.
> Thoughts and hugs to all who are suffering sad times right now.
> Gwen here's some names for your crafting area. Gwennies Crafty Corner, WIP Zone. Dye-ing to Knit,
> Come on everyone lets have some suggestions!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I know you live on a farm but does it really to need to be so much of your life that even treat photos that way? :sm02:


???????????? I really need to proof read????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks oneapril, will be fun to see what others might come up with.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Budasha just noticed that you are having eye problems. Will keep you in prayer. Please keep up posted.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Has anyone tried knitpro Zing needles? Have bough aset of size 5mm DPN,but the points don't look as sharp as the Nova needles,sweater sleeves are done in the round and i cant decide between the DPN or magic loop, might have to try both :sm16:


I like the Nova needles - like magic loop for sleeves. Have you tried JC Briar's slick set in sleeves where you use short rows to get the rounded sleeve cap? I love it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love your flowers! Hope you don't get any hail! We've had rain for two days now and it has me thinking that since the ground is softer and if it stays a little cooler then maybe...just maybe I can pull some weeds in one of my very neglected beds. I miss having nice flower beds....nothing fancy....just want the color. We shall see...maybe tomorrow morning?



Bonnie7591 said:


> I got all my flower beds cleaned up this morning, the perennials are looking good, the petunias are slower than usual. I will try to post a video I took. It is kind of a jungle as the
> It's very hot & thunder is rumbling again, I thought I better take photos in case the " great white combine"( hail) makes a visit. I sure hope not.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Same here Julie.....sending you hugs. 


martina said:


> Me too Julie. I'll say an extra prayer for you.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I like the Nova needles - like magic loop for sleeves. Have you tried JC Briar's slick set in sleeves where you use short rows to get the rounded sleeve cap? I love it.


Never heard of slick set in sleeves, where would I find a link to info?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Fan! I think this will be fun. I love the WIP Zone especially. I'm already picturing different ways to incorporate lots of names on a sign and where to put it....or maybe a collection of signs all around the deck hanging from the rafters.....lots of possibilities. I've started a file and have it on my "desktop". Everyone here is always coming up with novel ways to say and name things...



Fan said:


> morning all, anyone need rain? We have plenty to spare this week, since the solstice it's been very wet.
> I love the photos Daralene you and hubby look terrific together.
> Thoughts and hugs to all who are suffering sad times right now.
> Gwen here's some names for your crafting area. Gwennies Crafty Corner, WIP Zone. Dye-ing to Knit,
> Come on everyone lets have some suggestions!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And in my way of thinking it will kind of make you guys all a part of the "studio".....almost like having a party with you folks! Oooooo...maybe when I get the sign(s) made we could do a group skype kind of like a christening of a ship (ya know...deck...ship....)


Fan said:


> Thanks oneapril, will be fun to see what others might come up with.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Lovely gardens, Bonnie! Thank you for sharing the pics!


I took a video but couldn't get it to upload. I put it on Facebook but it took about 1/2 hr to upload to there???? Our internet isn't great now that there's leaves on the trees

Lots of noise but thankfully no hail, just wind & a little rain. We are still under a severe storm watch & it's getting black in the north & rumbling again


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, warm hugs and will be with you in spirit through this next holiday period.


I have started a reply to your post Joy, about three times over, but there have been server problems, and it has vanished, But, thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it would sit on my end table by the couch.


Do you sit and knit on the couch?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've gotten hooked on a Hallmark series on netflick called When Calls the Heart so I'm off to watch a few episodes while knitting. Have fun, play nice, and get those creative juices flowing! TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Me too Julie. I'll say an extra prayer for you.


Thank you so much, Mary.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is true julie. --- sam


It is just what I call 'right ordering'!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> I am with you in spirit and know rough time for you. In my prayers!


Thank you so much, I appreciate that!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

You're most welcome Gwen. If you have any projects unfinished you're sick of ,they could be put in an area, named 
The Too Hard Basket lol! In our office we have a bin we call File 13. It's for unwanted papers etc.
I'm busy getting the storage room cleaned up, at our workshop and shredding 25 years worth of papers not needed. It's quite a task and have been at it most of this year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> A (((((hug)))) Just for you Would be better in person but its the best I can do x


Thank you Agnes- I've just noticed you're showing as on line- are you having a sleepless night?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Why thank you Daralene . I'm full of highly intelligent quotes and information just ask my husband he has to listen to them :sm02:
> I made him laugh this morning . We were sat on out on the patio and he was talking about the England team and football . I was giving my thought on them losing and what they should do and it wasn't till he burst out laughing that I realised what I was doing . I talk with my hands ( maybe Italian in my genes ) all the time but this time talking about playing football my legs were kicking about to . Husband said I would make a great striker ( goal scorer) :sm02:


 :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Yes a huge group hug!


Group hugs are something we are getting good at giving!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Off to the optometrist. Have a problem with my left eye. Was doing a puzzle outside on Saturday and when I came in, I could only see a black circle with my left eye. It has improved but still not back to normal. Hope it's nothing serious. TTYL.


Sending healing prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I love my Ott lamp, too, Julie! It makes such a difference. They sell them at craft stores or Amazon, Sam. So worth the cost.


They really do make a difference! Mine was pricey, but I love it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Julie, I am sorry that you have suffered such a loss. Prayers for you for comfort. Hugs across the miles.


Thank you! It is 22 years on, but that is how long we had her with us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Like the Dye-ing to Knit, Fan!


I think that is a good one!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Same here Julie.....sending you hugs.


Thanks so much Gwen!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well almost forgot to post what my DB just sent me. Thought many of you would enjoy this.
> 
> THE GEOGRAPHY OF WOMEN
> 
> ...


 :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Macristie, hugs, remember, you too have made lemonade from lemons with your house mother job! Hugs, a sad task, glad you have good travel memories. You are a strong and loving woman and I'm glad you are with us.


Ditto!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got all my flower beds cleaned up this morning, the perennials are looking good, the petunias are slower than usual. I will try to post a video I took. It is kind of a jungle as the
> It's very hot & thunder is rumbling again, I thought I better take photos in case the " great white combine"( hail) makes a visit. I sure hope not.


Beautiful flowers Bonnie


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And only natural that you're feeling a bit weepy- it's not so very long into the process of grieving.
> I have hit a real low this year as we approach 22 years from Mwyffanwy's death, she died at 22 years, one month and 10 days old. On Sunday the 3rd July, and this year once again it falls on a Sunday.


Sending you hugs. And keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending you hugs. And keeping you in my thoughts.


Thank you Tami!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And only natural that you're feeling a bit weepy- it's not so very long into the process of grieving.
> I have hit a real low this year as we approach 22 years from Mwyffanwy's death, she died at 22 years, one month and 10 days old. On Sunday the 3rd July, and this year once again it falls on a Sunday.


I'm sure losing a child is something that never gets easier. Hugs


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Fan said:


> morning all, anyone need rain? We have plenty to spare this week, since the solstice it's been very wet.
> I love the photos Daralene you and hubby look terrific together.
> Thoughts and hugs to all who are suffering sad times right now.
> Gwen here's some names for your crafting area. Gwennies Crafty Corner, WIP Zone. Dye-ing to Knit,
> Come on everyone lets have some suggestions!


I call mine my cave. Pat named it. My family started calling it that and now when company comes I invite them to see my cave. Works well for me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

This morning didn't go as planned. I was going to get blood work done. Got as far as the corner and the car wasn't handling right. So I went around the block and back in the driveway. Left rear tire flat as it could get. Phooie! Neither of my kids were available to take me. I will go tomorrow. DH came home, couldn't find the leak. Had to get the breaker bar out as the lug nuts were so tight he couldn't get them loose with just the lug wrench. Took it to the tire shop. All better now. Dinner was a tray of frozen macaroni and cheese with grilled chicken and a salad for DH. He cut the grass while the tire was getting fixed. I made bread this afternoon. Mid 70's for temperature today. Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sure losing a child is something that never gets easier. Hugs


You do learn to accept, I reckon, Bonnie, with time. But this year it has been a bit tougher for me- I am sure it is because our time without her now equals our time with her, apart from the time of her gestation. Her arrival was the cause of a lot of change in my life's direction.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Julie just called me and suggested I post photos of 2 sweaters I bought from a terrific knitwear co in NZ
The blue one is merino yarn, and grey one is alpaca. The buttons are handmade too. They are hand knitted by out workers and are very expensive to buy, but I saved my dollars and just had to have them when in Queenstown.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Well I haven't done a very good job of keeping up.

I will need to take time tomorrow to read from the beginning and get caught up.

Going to try a pic again.????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I tried and it still doesn't want to work.????????????

Off to bed I will hopefully check in tomorrow some time


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

DS came home today. He was supposed to find someone to look after Kimber while we are gone. He came in a few minutes ago & said he's taking her to Red Deer to a dog trainer who will turn her into a hunting dog. Much as I complain about th mess & having to " babysit" her I'm going to b lost with her gone for 2 months.i guess it will work out well as we are gone for a reunion at the end of July & DH is going to Port Alberni fishing in late August. sure seems weird!
Still no rain, just lots of noise.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Julie just called me and suggested I post photos of 2 sweaters I bought from a terrific knitwear co in NZ
> The blue one is merino yarn, and grey one is alpaca. The buttons are handmade too. They are hand knitted by out workers and are very expensive to buy, but I saved my dollars and just had to have them when in Queenstown.


Beautiful sweaters.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Beautiful sweaters.


Thank you, I love them and get nice comments on the buttons.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Julie just called me and suggested I post photos of 2 sweaters I bought from a terrific knitwear co in NZ
> The blue one is merino yarn, and grey one is alpaca. The buttons are handmade too. They are hand knitted by out workers and are very expensive to buy, but I saved my dollars and just had to have them when in Queenstown.


 :sm24: I am fairly sure the buttons are made of Fimo- the colour match is brilliant.

I love the sheep, Fan, nice and fluffy- that is the one I've not seen! (until now)


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

No chance of staying caught up yet. Matthew thinks the antibiotics are helping so that is good news. I went to a friend's house after work and washed the closet doors. The room is getting a makeover by the family since the lady's divorce was final last week and she starts chemo this week. She was not at home since she got the port put in today. Another family to make meals for this year. I made the abundant fruit and vegetable trays for this family last weekend to celebrate high school graduation of the oldest child. She has children ranging in age from 10 to 17 years of age. 5 children who are saddened by mom's diagnosis. 

I learned today that I received employee of the month award for the month of March. I was quite surprised and delighted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DS came home today. He was supposed to find someone to look after Kimber while we are gone. He came in a few minutes ago & said he's taking her to Red Deer to a dog trainer who will turn her into a hunting dog. Much as I complain about th mess & having to " babysit" her I'm going to b lost with her gone for 2 months.i guess it will work out well as we are gone for a reunion at the end of July & DH is going to Port Alberni fishing in late August. sure seems weird!
> Still no rain, just lots of noise.


Life will be different for you without her!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:



> No chance of staying caught up yet. Matthew thinks the antibiotics are helping so that is good news. I went to a friend's house after work and washed the closet doors. The room is getting a makeover by the family since the lady's divorce was final last week and she starts chemo this week. She was not at home since she got the port put in today. Another family to make meals for this year. I made the abundant fruit and vegetable trays for this family last weekend to celebrate high school graduation of the oldest child. She has children ranging in age from 10 to 17 years of age. 5 children who are saddened by mom's diagnosis.
> 
> I learned today that I received employee of the month award for the month of March. I was quite surprised and delighted.


You really deserve that, Mary!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fun!


Gweniepooh said:


> And in my way of thinking it will kind of make you guys all a part of the "studio".....almost like having a party with you folks! Oooooo...maybe when I get the sign(s) made we could do a group skype kind of like a christening of a ship (ya know...deck...ship....)


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Wonderful sweaters (and buttons)!


Fan said:


> Julie just called me and suggested I post photos of 2 sweaters I bought from a terrific knitwear co in NZ
> The blue one is merino yarn, and grey one is alpaca. The buttons are handmade too. They are hand knitted by out workers and are very expensive to buy, but I saved my dollars and just had to have them when in Queenstown.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sweet dreams!


gagesmom said:


> I tried and it still doesn't want to work.????????????
> 
> Off to bed I will hopefully check in tomorrow some time


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I failed, Sam! Apparently I have no sensitivity!
> 
> :sm02:


I got l00% a Man!! does that mean I am more man than woman? I guess I don't have 'it'!. I am not sure what answer was expected. Oh well.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That would be nice but when traveling with 4 men,who knows how much say I will get. If we happen to spend a night in Duncan, I will certainly try to call her & maybe get to the nearest Tims for coffee.
> 
> Joy, great photos, what a beautiful place.
> 
> I just came in from the garden, weeded all but the potatoe patch but I just did it a few days ago, always feels good to get it done. I think I'm getting old, it didn't used to bother me to hoe for 3 hrs, now I feel like I'm done for the day, the humidity really gets me. I need to get in the shower but just having a sit & a drink first.


make sure you do. Are you biking? Tims is on the Trans Canada and not far from us. We can get there in l0 minutes so if you do stop in Duncan do give me a call. I will pm you my phone number. I am sure Pat would love to talk to your hubby as he rode bikes in the army many years ago and our son who we lost 4 years ago had his own bike and was very active in the sober riders group. We would love to have a long or short visit with you. This is an interesting area. There is a side road along to crofton and then out to Chemainus which takes you off the highway. Beautiful ride. There are some great spots and wonderful marinas going north. You mentioned Port Alberni, That is an intersting town if you go along highway 4 make sure you visit Cathedral grove and there is an interesting shopping area in coombs just west of Qualicum beach. Goats living on the roof of the store. try to give me a call. Shirley when is your trip?

HI- me again. 
Just pm'd you my phone number . There is a good hotel at Chemainus north of Duncan, we stayed there and it is nice - There is one on the north end of Duncan which I don't know much about.Right on the highway. There is a tims right close to it too. There is a Tims closer to us right on the highway as well.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Lovely gardens, Bonnie! Thank you for sharing the pics!


Agree!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

usually - sometimes by the computer and in nice weather outdoors. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Do you sit and knit on the couch?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful sweaters fan - the buttons are beautiful and unique. --- sam



Fan said:


> Julie just called me and suggested I post photos of 2 sweaters I bought from a terrific knitwear co in NZ
> The blue one is merino yarn, and grey one is alpaca. The buttons are handmade too. They are hand knitted by out workers and are very expensive to buy, but I saved my dollars and just had to have them when in Queenstown.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats. yea for mathew feeling better. --- sam



pacer said:


> No chance of staying caught up yet. Matthew thinks the antibiotics are helping so that is good news. I went to a friend's house after work and washed the closet doors. The room is getting a makeover by the family since the lady's divorce was final last week and she starts chemo this week. She was not at home since she got the port put in today. Another family to make meals for this year. I made the abundant fruit and vegetable trays for this family last weekend to celebrate high school graduation of the oldest child. She has children ranging in age from 10 to 17 years of age. 5 children who are saddened by mom's diagnosis.
> 
> I learned today that I received employee of the month award for the month of March. I was quite surprised and delighted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> usually - sometimes by the computer and in nice weather outdoors. --- sam


Nice to have different 'pozzies'- and it is better to stand up from time to time!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, what a find. Very beautiful sweaters.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got all my flower beds cleaned up this morning, the perennials are looking good, the petunias are slower than usual. I will try to post a video I took. It is kind of a jungle as the
> It's very hot & thunder is rumbling again, I thought I better take photos in case the " great white combine"( hail) makes a visit. I sure hope not.


They are lovely bonnie your flowers are way ahead of mine . My delphinium is only green leaves not even got any buds yet 
Hoping after all the hard work you put in that the weather cooperates and the hail stays away


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> morning all, anyone need rain? We have plenty to spare this week, since the solstice it's been very wet.
> I love the photos Daralene you and hubby look terrific together.
> Thoughts and hugs to all who are suffering sad times right now.
> Gwen here's some names for your crafting area. Gwennies Crafty Corner, WIP Zone. Dye-ing to Knit,
> Come on everyone lets have some suggestions!


Think you already shared with us as it spoilt a beautiful day yesterday by starting to rain at about 4 in the afternoon and continued all evening dippy dog laid flat out under her favourite bush and refused to come in , think it had been to hot for her so the rain was a perfect way to cool down . I think we are in for some more by the look of the sky this morning

Names for Gwens porch Paradise corner or Sew craftsy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Fan! I think this will be fun. I love the WIP Zone especially. I'm already picturing different ways to incorporate lots of names on a sign and where to put it....or maybe a collection of signs all around the deck hanging from the rafters.....lots of possibilities. I've started a file and have it on my "desktop". Everyone here is always coming up with novel ways to say and name things...


Saw this and thought of you working on your work of art


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think you already shared with us as it spoilt a beautiful day yesterday by starting to rain at about 4 in the afternoon and continued all evening dippy dog laid flat out under her favourite bush and refused to come in , think it had been to hot for her so the rain was a perfect way to cool down . I think we are in for some more by the look of the sky this morning
> 
> Names for Gwens porch Paradise corner or Sew craftsy


There is a puddle in DSs yard near DH shop, DH fills it with water if it doesn't rain so there is water in the yard for the birds, every time Kimber walks by she has to get in it & splash around, I don't think she like the hot weather much.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Saw this and thought of you working on your work of art


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think you already shared with us as it spoilt a beautiful day yesterday by starting to rain at about 4 in the afternoon and continued all evening dippy dog laid flat out under her favourite bush and refused to come in , think it had been to hot for her so the rain was a perfect way to cool down . I think we are in for some more by the look of the sky this morning
> 
> Names for Gwens porch Paradise corner or Sew craftsy


Well, we actually had an inch in an hour, and some quite bad flooding around. More rain in one dump than ever before on record for June.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks, Shirley, I hope I get a chance for a visit but traveling with 4 men, lord only knows where we will end up. I will certainly call if I can.

Mary, congrats on being employee of the month, you certainly deserve it. I'm glad Matthew is feeling better.

Gwen so many great suggestions for the name of your craft area,you will have a hard time choosing.

Well, I better get to bed, I'm off to the dentist in North Battleford(85 miles) in the morning, then we are invited to a BBQ to celebrate graduation of DHs cousins GD, the kids call us auntie & uncle in the evening in Lloydminster


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, we actually had an inch in an hour, and some quite bad flooding around. More rain in one dump than ever before on record for June.


That's alot of water, I hope your house & Fans are on high ground so you aren't flooded


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's alot of water, I hope your house & Fans are on high ground so you aren't flooded


I am okay- and I've not heard from Fan, I am trying to remember, she was talking of flooding, but I think it was something to do with their guttering, but could well have it wrong.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

No flooding up where we are, but had to get Stu to clear out gutters which were full of leaves and water was pouring out of the drain holes. I've been asking him to do it, as others were done but he kept putting off getting up the ladder. Don't want a repeat of over flowing gutters causing trouble inside, our bedroom ceiling collapsed several years ago, when top storey down pipe blocked with bird nest and water flowed under the eaves. Cost a bit to have repairs done. evening news showing bad flooding round the city, and a watch on big Waikato river south of us in case it floods. Going to tuck up in bed soon even though it's 6.30pm tonight.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Group hugs are something we are getting good at giving!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks!


Wanted to send you a hug so much that I kept calm and didn't throw the iPad out the window when I really wanted to so badly when kp kept disconnecting , if I see " A problem occurred with this webpage , so it was reloaded " once more I will scream gggrrr
((((((((( hug )))))))) from North Yorkshire Julie ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> No chance of staying caught up yet. Matthew thinks the antibiotics are helping so that is good news. I went to a friend's house after work and washed the closet doors. The room is getting a makeover by the family since the lady's divorce was final last week and she starts chemo this week. She was not at home since she got the port put in today. Another family to make meals for this year. I made the abundant fruit and vegetable trays for this family last weekend to celebrate high school graduation of the oldest child. She has children ranging in age from 10 to 17 years of age. 5 children who are saddened by mom's diagnosis.
> 
> I learned today that I received employee of the month award for the month of March. I was quite surprised and delighted.


Well done Mary I know if I worked with you I would vote for you every month , hope Mathew is back to a 100% better soon


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wanted to send you a hug so much that I kept calm and didn't throw the iPad out the window when I really wanted to so badly when kp kept disconnecting , if I see " A problem occurred with this webpage , so it was reloaded " once more I will scream gggrrr
> ((((((((( hug )))))))) from North Yorkshire Julie ????


Thank you so very much, Sonja! -I lost a mass of photos I was trying to post earlier, due to a server error!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Page 43, and I am caught up. I have spent the evening with all of you so I could catch up. It wasn't as hot today as we expected. Tomorrow it's to be in the low 70's! A huge difference from yesterday. I haven't done much today, as I am still very tired from Sunday. Even in the air conditioning, the heat took it's toll. And I am hoping that in 2 weeks I can get my thyroid meds reduced again. I still have very little energy, though am much much better than I was at Easter. Amber and the kids came for a bit this morning, then were going to my niece's and go swimming. And I had a nap around 2. It's time to go put DH's lunch together for tomorrow, then go to bed. May get blood work done in the morning. If not, it will be Wed. morning. That will give plenty of time for the results to get to the Dr's. before my appointments, with the holiday next Monday.


Hope you can find out why you are so tired Tami. If you feel like you need a nap, take one, listen to your body. Nothing wrong with taking a nap.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got all my flower beds cleaned up this morning, the perennials are looking good, the petunias are slower than usual. I will try to post a video I took. It is kind of a jungle as the
> It's very hot & thunder is rumbling again, I thought I better take photos in case the " great white combine"( hail) makes a visit. I sure hope not.


Looks lovely to me????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And only natural that you're feeling a bit weepy- it's not so very long into the process of grieving.
> I have hit a real low this year as we approach 22 years from Mwyffanwy's death, she died at 22 years, one month and 10 days old. On Sunday the 3rd July, and this year once again it falls on a Sunday.


Hugs for you Julie. I always have a sad day on the days my parents died and my Dad has been gone 60 years and my Mom 52. Both were suicides and I am not sure I have ever gone through the whole grieving process. So many questions and I think now I am finally starting to understand why.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Patchouli might be what gets DH and me. Will have to check my hairspray.


Lavender will give me a headache yet I love the smell of the plants.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Machriste, I am sorry dealing with the estate has brought all the sad emotions to the surface, for you. Hugs and prayers for you.


Yes and a hug from me too


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Julie just called me and suggested I post photos of 2 sweaters I bought from a terrific knitwear co in NZ
> The blue one is merino yarn, and grey one is alpaca. The buttons are handmade too. They are hand knitted by out workers and are very expensive to buy, but I saved my dollars and just had to have them when in Queenstown.


Beautiful sweaters.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Agnes- I've just noticed you're showing as on line- are you having a sleepless night?


Been a mixed bag regarding sleep of late Julie, some night I get a full 7 hours some nights lucky if I get a couple of hours but always wake up at 8am regardless and once awake I cant go back to sleep, have the doctors on Thursday about low blood pressure will mention it whilst there.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> No chance of staying caught up yet. Matthew thinks the antibiotics are helping so that is good news. I went to a friend's house after work and washed the closet doors. The room is getting a makeover by the family since the lady's divorce was final last week and she starts chemo this week. She was not at home since she got the port put in today. Another family to make meals for this year. I made the abundant fruit and vegetable trays for this family last weekend to celebrate high school graduation of the oldest child. She has children ranging in age from 10 to 17 years of age. 5 children who are saddened by mom's diagnosis.
> 
> I learned today that I received employee of the month award for the month of March. I was quite surprised and delighted.


Congratulations Mary. I know the award was well deserved????


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Fan said:


> Julie just called me and suggested I post photos of 2 sweaters I bought from a terrific knitwear co in NZ
> The blue one is merino yarn, and grey one is alpaca. The buttons are handmade too. They are hand knitted by out workers and are very expensive to buy, but I saved my dollars and just had to have them when in Queenstown.


Love them both...so nice to have


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There is a puddle in DSs yard near DH shop, DH fills it with water if it doesn't rain so there is water in the yard for the birds, every time Kimber walks by she has to get in it & splash around, I don't think she like the hot weather much.


Just saw your video over on FB Bonnie I went a very unbecoming shade of green , you have some gorgeous flowers do hope the hail stays away from them 
Mishka loves water be it puddles, streams, paddling pool or just rain , but mention the bath word and she runs and hides under the table


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, we actually had an inch in an hour, and some quite bad flooding around. More rain in one dump than ever before on record for June.


That's a lot of rain . I hope you and Fan are ok no flooding 
Thought it was going to rain here when I was out with mishka early on but the sun is now shining and looks like it's going to be a nice day again


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you so very much, Sonja! -I lost a mass of photos I was trying to post earlier, due to a server error!


Think mine has decided to play nicely for now , don't know what the problem is but I only have it with kp


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Hugs for you Julie. I always have a sad day on the days my parents died and my Dad has been gone 60 years and my Mom 52. Both were suicides and I am not sure I have ever gone through the whole grieving process. So many questions and I think now I am finally starting to understand why.


Oh no Marilynn that's so sad . Were you old enough to look after yourself . I'm hoping you had family to help you through sush a sad time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Been a mixed bag regarding sleep of late Julie, some night I get a full 7 hours some nights lucky if I get a couple of hours but always wake up at 8am regardless and once awake I cant go back to sleep, have the doctors on Thursday about low blood pressure will mention it whilst there.


Sorry you are having trouble sleeping Agnes . Why if it's a natural process do we have such hard time doing it 
I'm off to the doctors tomorrow too finally . I'm having trouble with my breathing , lots of wheezing , chest tightening and a cough that comes and goes , I'm thinking asthma so that's where I will be 8.30 am good thing it's only up the road


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry you are having trouble sleeping Agnes . Why if it's a natural process do we have such hard time doing it
> I'm off to the doctors tomorrow too finally . I'm having trouble with my breathing , lots of wheezing , chest tightening and a cough that comes and goes , I'm thinking asthma so that's where I will be 8.30 am good thing it's only up the road


hope you get things sorted quickly Sonja,can be a bit worrying,just one thing after another isnt it.They discovered the low blood pressure last week at the diabetic clinic at the hospital,doc said it was a wee bit worrying since I have always had high blood pressure,but they couldnt alter my medication and its taken a week to get appointment


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Hugs for you Julie. I always have a sad day on the days my parents died and my Dad has been gone 60 years and my Mom 52. Both were suicides and I am not sure I have ever gone through the whole grieving process. So many questions and I think now I am finally starting to understand why.


So much unresolved feelings when it is suicide. My heart goes out to you.

Time for another group hug, I think.
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no Marilynn that's so sad . Were you old enough to look after yourself . I'm hoping you had family to help you through sush a sad time


That is so sad Marilynn, it is never easy to loose loved ones but that must have been devastating,I lost my mum at 17 and dad at 22


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Been a mixed bag regarding sleep of late Julie, some night I get a full 7 hours some nights lucky if I get a couple of hours but always wake up at 8am regardless and once awake I cant go back to sleep, have the doctors on Thursday about low blood pressure will mention it whilst there.


mmmmmm, sounds wise to mention it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's a lot of rain . I hope you and Fan are ok no flooding
> Thought it was going to rain here when I was out with mishka early on but the sun is now shining and looks like it's going to be a nice day again


Fan posted somewhere that she is okay, just having an early night. It has been very wet, but not actually flooding here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think mine has decided to play nicely for now , don't know what the problem is but I only have it with kp


Goodness knows?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry you are having trouble sleeping Agnes . Why if it's a natural process do we have such hard time doing it
> I'm off to the doctors tomorrow too finally . I'm having trouble with my breathing , lots of wheezing , chest tightening and a cough that comes and goes , I'm thinking asthma so that's where I will be 8.30 am good thing it's only up the road


Hopefully they can pin point what is playing up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> That is so sad Marilynn, it is never easy to loose loved ones but that must have been devastating,I lost my mum at 17 and dad at 22


Which is very young.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Why thank you Daralene . I'm full of highly intelligent quotes and information just ask my husband he has to listen to them :sm02:
> I made him laugh this morning . We were sat on out on the patio and he was talking about the England team and football . I was giving my thought on them losing and what they should do and it wasn't till he burst out laughing that I realised what I was doing . I talk with my hands ( maybe Italian in my genes ) all the time but this time talking about playing football my legs were kicking about to . Husband said I would make a great striker ( goal scorer) :sm02:


I love your sense of humor. :sm11: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Off to the optometrist. Have a problem with my left eye. Was doing a puzzle outside on Saturday and when I came in, I could only see a black circle with my left eye. It has improved but still not back to normal. Hope it's nothing serious. TTYL.


Oh gosh, I will read on and hopefully its nothing too bad.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> How about I make one for wearing in deepest dark Winter in Geelong!?


Its a great idea Julie but I have to wear layers rather than anything thick as I still get loads of hot flushes and then need to remove layers fast. But love you for thinking of me.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got all my flower beds cleaned up this morning, the perennials are looking good, the petunias are slower than usual. I will try to post a video I took. It is kind of a jungle as the
> It's very hot & thunder is rumbling again, I thought I better take photos in case the " great white combine"( hail) makes a visit. I sure hope not.


Gorgeous garden, I saw the video you posted on FB. Stunning and well worth the effort you put in to it. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> sending you warm hugs julie - think we all get this way as we remember our loved ones. --- sam


From me too.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Budasha just noticed that you are having eye problems. Will keep you in prayer. Please keep up posted.


From me, too, Liz.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

The neighborhood groundhog thinks my garden is a salad bar! The delphinium was the first to go - it is now about 3 inch stalks!


Swedenme said:


> They are lovely bonnie your flowers are way ahead of mine . My delphinium is only green leaves not even got any buds yet
> Hoping after all the hard work you put in that the weather cooperates and the hail stays away


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Great!


Swedenme said:


> Saw this and thought of you working on your work of art


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Well done Mary I know if I worked with you I would vote for you every month , hope Mathew is back to a 100% better soon


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Aww, Mags, hugs for you, too!


mags7 said:


> Hugs for you Julie. I always have a sad day on the days my parents died and my Dad has been gone 60 years and my Mom 52. Both were suicides and I am not sure I have ever gone through the whole grieving process. So many questions and I think now I am finally starting to understand why.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Afraid the news on Erin is still not good, and right now she is back in theatre as they think her chest wound is infected. Also yesterday her morphine drip leaked and has burnt her arm to such an extent that she may need a skin graft. Poor lamb just can't seem to get a break. Her mum is a nurse so I think she's already way ahead of herself as to what could happen. Keep them all in your prayers please.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> hope you get things sorted quickly Sonja,can be a bit worrying,just one thing after another isnt it.They discovered the low blood pressure last week at the diabetic clinic at the hospital,doc said it was a wee bit worrying since I have always had high blood pressure,but they couldnt alter my medication and its taken a week to get appointment


That's a long time to wait , hope it's something simple


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Fan! I think this will be fun. I love the WIP Zone especially. I'm already picturing different ways to incorporate lots of names on a sign and where to put it....or maybe a collection of signs all around the deck hanging from the rafters.....lots of possibilities. I've started a file and have it on my "desktop". Everyone here is always coming up with novel ways to say and name things...


 :sm24: I have my thinking cap on.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Afraid the news on Erin is still not good, and right now she is back in theatre as they think her chest wound is infected. Also yesterday her morphine drip leaked and has burnt her arm to such an extent that she may need a skin graft. Poor lamb just can't seem to get a break. Her mum is a nurse so I think she's already way ahead of herself as to what could happen. Keep them all in your prayers please.


Oh no so sorry to hear this poor little baby . Parents must be beyond worried . I do hope she gets a break and goes on to make a full recovery . I will definitly be praying for her


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Julie just called me and suggested I post photos of 2 sweaters I bought from a terrific knitwear co in NZ
> The blue one is merino yarn, and grey one is alpaca. The buttons are handmade too. They are hand knitted by out workers and are very expensive to buy, but I saved my dollars and just had to have them when in Queenstown.


Wow! They are amazing! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DS came home today. He was supposed to find someone to look after Kimber while we are gone. He came in a few minutes ago & said he's taking her to Red Deer to a dog trainer who will turn her into a hunting dog. Much as I complain about th mess & having to " babysit" her I'm going to b lost with her gone for 2 months.i guess it will work out well as we are gone for a reunion at the end of July & DH is going to Port Alberni fishing in late August. sure seems weird!
> Still no rain, just lots of noise.


Oh gosh, you will miss her terribly.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, we actually had an inch in an hour, and some quite bad flooding around. More rain in one dump than ever before on record for June.


Goodness me! :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So much unresolved feelings when it is suicide. My heart goes out to you.
> 
> Time for another group hug, I think.
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


Count me in for sure.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Luke is playing with his cars and has just said to me, "How am I going to play with this? I've only got three hands!" :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Congratulations Mary! I know you earned it! Hope Matthew is feeling better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ???????????? I really need to proof read????


I just tried reading my post to you- and I need to proof read mine too!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And in my way of thinking it will kind of make you guys all a part of the "studio".....almost like having a party with you folks! Oooooo...maybe when I get the sign(s) made we could do a group skype kind of like a christening of a ship (ya know...deck...ship....)


But don't waste a bottle of champagne on it- I'm sure someone would rather drink it- but not me I don't like the stuff.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> Afraid the news on Erin is still not good, and right now she is back in theatre as they think her chest wound is infected. Also yesterday her morphine drip leaked and has burnt her arm to such an extent that she may need a skin graft. Poor lamb just can't seem to get a break. Her mum is a nurse so I think she's already way ahead of herself as to what could happen. Keep them all in your prayers please.


sad sad situation Kate,she has had a very tough start to life,can only hope that she gets a real break soon and that things improve for her, thought with all the family x


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's a long time to wait , hope it's something simple


Hope it can be sorted out by changing medication,seems a big waste of time that doctors cant change medication if they think it is required but will soon find out


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

agnescr said:


> sad sad situation Kate,she has had a very tough start to life,can only hope that she gets a real break soon and that things improve for her, thought with all the family x


ditto...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Both are beautiful but I must admit I'm partial to the one with the sheep. Beautiful work and I'm sure there are many folks here that can do such beautiful color work.


Fan said:


> Julie just called me and suggested I post photos of 2 sweaters I bought from a terrific knitwear co in NZ
> The blue one is merino yarn, and grey one is alpaca. The buttons are handmade too. They are hand knitted by out workers and are very expensive to buy, but I saved my dollars and just had to have them when in Queenstown.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Off to the optometrist. Have a problem with my left eye. Was doing a puzzle outside on Saturday and when I came in, I could only see a black circle with my left eye. It has improved but still not back to normal. Hope it's nothing serious. TTYL.


So glad you are going to the Optometrist. Our eyes are so precious. Hopefully it is nothing serious, but best when it is checked out. I will read further and see if you found anything out. Scary....for sure. I had something like that happen and I couldn't see through the black but it wasn't a circle, but like a huge snake. It was just from bleeding but nothing happened that damaged my eyes, but one never knows till the professionals give their diagnosis.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Too bad about your gift purchases. Very mean on the part of customs.


Not mean really because it is the rules. Of course we never realized that with the connecting flight in a different country we couldn't take it on. I actually think that the people on the airline that we were on should make people aware that if they are on a connecting flight they shouldn't buy certain things. Even a written statement on the pages of the catalog would be nice. But then they would miss out on a lot of money. I did realize, with shock, what we had done wrong. Of course we bought it on the plane so it should be ok right, but then how do they know that we didn't meet someone in the airport and so it is a safety thing in this perilous world of ours. We will know for the future.

How are your eyes??


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My dad used to raise and train pointers for hunting. He did a very good job of it too. I remember the actor Robert Fuller (he was on a western tv show) came clear across the USA from California to purchase one of his pups. I guess I remember it because as a child getting to meet a "star" was exciting AND it was the last litter that dad raised and trained. Dad's mama dog (hate to call her the b word she was such a sweetie) had 4 pups in her last litter and died when the pups were just a few days old of a calcium deficiency. My mom bottle raised the pups and would sit in the living room rocking an feeding them. Two were short haired and two were log haired. We "named" the Trooper, Loki, Apollo and Diana. Of course the new owners when sold I'm sure renamed them. My dad also owned the dad; it was his favorite hunting dog named Butch. Dad loved him so much that one time he sold him and the next day went back and bought him back for twice what he sold him for. He really was a great dog. I remember one time he came running to the house from the field near us and had a baby bunny in his mouth; unharmed and not even a drop of saliva on it's fur. Butch gave it to my dad. Dad built a cage for it so we could try to raise it but alas it was too young and died.

Edit: Also meant to say I am NOT good at training dogs. I realize in Sydney's case I just am not consistent enough and he is just to strong for me. I'm doing a crappy job training him since the professional lesson a couple of weeks ago. Wish I could send him away for training on a daily basis but do know it needs to be ME trained .


Bonnie7591 said:


> DS came home today. He was
> supposed to find someone to look after Kimber while we are gone. He came in a few minutes ago & said he's taking her to Red Deer to a dog trainer who will turn her into a hunting dog. Much as I complain about th mess & having to " babysit" her I'm going to b lost with her gone for 2 months.i guess it will work out well as we are gone for a reunion at the end of July & DH is going to Port Alberni fishing in late August. sure seems weird!
> Still no rain, just lots of noise.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Afraid the news on Erin is still not good, and right now she is back in theatre as they think her chest wound is infected. Also yesterday her morphine drip leaked and has burnt her arm to such an extent that she may need a skin graft. Poor lamb just can't seem to get a break. Her mum is a nurse so I think she's already way ahead of herself as to what could happen. Keep them all in your prayers please.


Kate, how heartbreaking. Still in my prayers. The mother must be enduring such heartbreak for her baby.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Julie just called me and suggested I post photos of 2 sweaters I bought from a terrific knitwear co in NZ
> The blue one is merino yarn, and grey one is alpaca. The buttons are handmade too. They are hand knitted by out workers and are very expensive to buy, but I saved my dollars and just had to have them when in Queenstown.


They are good- I especially like the sheep one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Luke is playing with his cars and has just said to me, "How am I going to play with this? I've only got three hands!" :sm06: :sm09:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :

Out of the mouths of Babes!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations on Employee of the Month Mary! Goodness I'm not surprised either; you do everything giving 100% of your self and time! I am proud to be able to call you friend. Also good news that the medicine is helping Matthew. Tonsillitis on an adult/older child always seems worse than on a small child. I was sick continually when in 7th grade and at the end of the year missed the last day of school to have mine removed. Will continue to pray for your friend as she starts chemo. Also praying for her chilren. I hope she has family and more friends to help help her and the children.


pacer said:


> No chance of staying caught up yet. Matthew thinks the antibiotics are helping so that is good news. I went to a friend's house after work and washed the closet doors. The room is getting a makeover by the family since the lady's divorce was final last week and she starts chemo this week. She was not at home since she got the port put in today. Another family to make meals for this year. I made the abundant fruit and vegetable trays for this family last weekend to celebrate high school graduation of the oldest child. She has children ranging in age from 10 to 17 years of age. 5 children who are saddened by mom's diagnosis.
> 
> I learned today that I received employee of the month award for the month of March. I was quite surprised and delighted.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> No chance of staying caught up yet. Matthew thinks the antibiotics are helping so that is good news. I went to a friend's house after work and washed the closet doors. The room is getting a makeover by the family since the lady's divorce was final last week and she starts chemo this week. She was not at home since she got the port put in today. Another family to make meals for this year. I made the abundant fruit and vegetable trays for this family last weekend to celebrate high school graduation of the oldest child. She has children ranging in age from 10 to 17 years of age. 5 children who are saddened by mom's diagnosis.
> 
> I learned today that I received employee of the month award for the month of March. I was quite surprised and delighted.


Congratulations Mary- I'm sure you deserve it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

oneapril said:


> The neighborhood groundhog thinks my garden is a salad bar! The delphinium was the first to go - it is now about 3 inch stalks!


Oh no. I gave up having a garden when we lived on a farm as everything ate my food first. Now the deer and squirrels eat my Asian lilies. It was so nice to see a deer standing there looking at me when we first moved there, little did I know he had just feasted on lilies that I purchased at a garden show and had planted. Perhaps he was thanking me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mags7 said:


> Hugs for you Julie. I always have a sad day on the days my parents died and my Dad has been gone 60 years and my Mom 52. Both were suicides and I am not sure I have ever gone through the whole grieving process. So many questions and I think now I am finally starting to understand why.


Mags, how awful. It would take a lifetime and lots of friends. Hugs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There is a puddle in DSs yard near DH shop, DH fills it with water if it doesn't rain so there is water in the yard for the birds, every time Kimber walks by she has to get in it & splash around, I don't think she like the hot weather much.


You will miss her I'm sure- life will be more boring without her little escapades.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love it! Will copy it too and see if I can re-create something like it. LOL...if you saw my living room walls you would know that this is a good mantra for me! I like to say my "style" is eclectic but just envision someone putting everything and anything up...if I love it I want to be able to see it and make it "family"...LOL.


Swedenme said:


> Saw this and thought of you working on your work of art


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, we actually had an inch in an hour, and some quite bad flooding around. More rain in one dump than ever before on record for June.


No wonder there is flooding around. You are raised a bit aren't you? No problems in the garden I assume as you din't say anything.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We have a kiddie pool in our yard for Sydney. He may hate a bath but when it is hot outside he will get in it and splash around to cool off. Of course he then comes in the house wet and lies down near one of the AC registers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Hugs for you Julie. I always have a sad day on the days my parents died and my Dad has been gone 60 years and my Mom 52. Both were suicides and I am not sure I have ever gone through the whole grieving process. So many questions and I think now I am finally starting to understand why.


Two suicides is hard. At least once I knew how Dad died I was able to understand why so not left with questions.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi All, been busy, almost had a job but missed first intake  waiting to see if in next intake, hope so, so tired of no money for pleasure, not just necessary. 

Am now making my own butter fron short dated cream, yum yum. Also gearing up for big day at market on Saturday, market held in car park of a primary school which is site of polling booth.  Working butt off getting extra stuff made for then.

Also gearing up to have Jamberry Nail Wraps and Laqueurs on stall. My sister is an Independant Consultant and I will be joining as well. My plan is, not so much party as having it on stall for special occassion needs. Senior prom season starts soon folowed by party season. 

Hope everyone is safe and as well as can be. Once this week over, will be finalising pattern for my workshop and getting everything prepared for that, I will be checking on locals anf times to work out best time for me to be on for any questions and problems. Pattern will be pdf format as have found free conversion sites to do so.

Catch up next week again, have fun everyone


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie I can't imagine having to drive 85 miles to go to the dentist or doctor. I did at one time drive about that far to see my onocologist but that was only because I had a falling out with the one here and requested to go elsewhere. There were several others here but my surgeon suggested this one so I went. Also many years ago (may 15) had to go to another state to have surgery but that was because there were a the time only 2 such surgical centers in the US; one in California and one in Tennessee. Went to the one in TN.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, Shirley, I hope I get a chance for a visit but traveling with 4 men, lord only knows where we will end up. I will certainly call if I can.
> .
> Mary, congrats on being employee of the month, you certainly deserve it. I'm glad Matthew is feeling better.
> 
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the sweaters. The one with the sheep is amazing as if it were painted! Julie, by Fimo do you mean the clay?


Fan said:


> Julie just called me and suggested I post photos of 2 sweaters I bought from a terrific knitwear co in NZ
> The blue one is merino yarn, and grey one is alpaca. The buttons are handmade too. They are hand knitted by out workers and are very expensive to buy, but I saved my dollars and just had to have them when in Queenstown.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And only natural that you're feeling a bit weepy- it's not so very long into the process of grieving.
> I have hit a real low this year as we approach 22 years from Mwyffanwy's death, she died at 22 years, one month and 10 days old. On Sunday the 3rd July, and this year once again it falls on a Sunday.


I know it is hard every year Julie, but this one especially hard. Sending you loads of Big Hugs. Some things in life are just so hard to bear and overwhelming. Thinking of you!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm in on that hug too Mag7.


Lurker 2 said:


> So much unresolved feelings when it is suicide. My heart goes out to you.
> 
> Time for another group hug, I think.
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How terrible and terrible doesn't even begin to express how sad this is. Praying for a resolution soon whatever it is meant to be.. Prayers for Erin and the parents


KateB said:


> Afraid the news on Erin is still not good, and right now she is back in theatre as they think her chest wound is infected. Also yesterday her morphine drip leaked and has burnt her arm to such an extent that she may need a skin graft. Poor lamb just can't seem to get a break. Her mum is a nurse so I think she's already way ahead of herself as to what could happen. Keep them all in your prayers please.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

In on the group hug.

Learned of two deaths yesterday: one of a man DH worked with for over 35 years. He was 72 and has battled emphesema for many years. The other a very tragic birthday pool party tragedy where a young boy drowned. His Dad lived next door to us with his grandparents when his Mom, husband and he returned from Spain. They lived there for many years and then was in the same schools with our kids and they knew each other very well. He's an outstanding young man and his family must be overwhelmed with grief. Please keep them in your prayers.

We arrived in Natchez, Mississippi during a downpour and many of hotels are full, but we did find one with a view of the Mississippi river. Loved the drive up from Houston, except that the bridges are way too long and way too high (I really don't like bridges!). I'll try to get some photos today. We're checking the weather forecast and see if we can get tickets on a paddle boat on the river.

Mary, that's fantastic--much deserved employee of the month!

Daralene, love reading about your adventures - so sorry about the gifts.

Kate - praying for Erin.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Julie just called me and suggested I post photos of 2 sweaters I bought from a terrific knitwear co in NZ
> The blue one is merino yarn, and grey one is alpaca. The buttons are handmade too. They are hand knitted by out workers and are very expensive to buy, but I saved my dollars and just had to have them when in Queenstown.


The sweaters are quite beautiful. I love them both. How nice of Julie to have you share them with us. Hope you both stay safe with the flooding.

I was just reading that W. Virginia also had record breaking rain falling within an hour. Up to a foot and with the mountains and valleys it created horrible flooding with lives lost. Read where yours is record breaking also. 
I hope it stops so you and Julie are both safe.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROFL....gee was that his was of asking grandma to get on the floor and play! LOL


KateB said:


> Luke is playing with his cars and has just said to me, "How am I going to play with this? I've only got three hands!" :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Heck no! Not breaking any bottles of anything intentionally! I'd be the one having to clean up the mess...LOL.


darowil said:


> But don't waste a bottle of champagne on it- I'm sure someone would rather drink it- but not me I don't like the stuff.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> In on the group hug.
> 
> Learned of two deaths yesterday: one of a man DH worked with for over 35 years. He was 72 and has battled emphesema for many years. The other a very tragic birthday pool party tragedy where a young boy drowned. His Dad lived next door to us with his grandparents when his Mom, husband and he returned from Spain. They lived there for many years and then was in the same schools with our kids and they knew each other very well. He's an outstanding young man and his family must be overwhelmed with grief. Please keep them in your prayers.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful trip you are making too. Will check for photos when you post. Stay safe.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> hope you get things sorted quickly Sonja,can be a bit worrying,just one thing after another isnt it.They discovered the low blood pressure last week at the diabetic clinic at the hospital,doc said it was a wee bit worrying since I have always had high blood pressure,but they couldnt alter my medication and its taken a week to get appointment


Maybe your BP is dropping and you don't need the tablets anymore- that would be nice wouldn't it?
Reminded me I need to check mine. Fine tonight- it has been sneaking up. Not feeling so stressed so maybe that is why. I might be going away next week to Sydney- Denise are you free if I make it? Have a brother there who works most of the time so I could visit him and still have plenty of time to myself.
Realised today that Vicky and Co going to Melbourne for a few days next week (teaching in a course. So Brett and Elizabeth going. The about a week after that they are off to Sicily for her friends wedding. Will see them at a family 70th on Saturday but if I then go to Sydney may not see them until they come back from Sicily. And I am knitting a cardigan for Elizabeth to take so better get a move on- one that needs concentration!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke is playing with his cars and has just said to me, "How am I going to play with this? I've only got three hands!" :sm06: :sm09:


Now how often would like a 3rd one. The lucky little boy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mags, hugs, that must be very hard.
Agnes, hugs, that is young to have lost both parents.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, sorry to hear Erin still struggling. Healing energy sent for her and her family. Very sad.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Maybe your BP is dropping and you don't need the tablets anymore- that would be nice wouldn't it?
> Reminded me I need to check mine. Fine tonight- it has been sneaking up. Not feeling so stressed so maybe that is why. I might be going away next week to Sydney- Denise are you free if I make it? Have a brother there who works most of the time so I could visit him and still have plenty of time to myself.
> Realised today that Vicky and Co going to Melbourne for a few days next week (teaching in a course. So Brett and Elizabeth going. The about a week after that they are off to Sicily for her friends wedding. Will see them at a family 70th on Saturday but if I then go to Sydney may not see them until they come back from Sicily. And I am knitting a cardigan for Elizabeth to take so better get a move on- one that needs concentration!


Hope all of you have safe trips. We will be in Italy next week but in the northern part.

Thinking of all of you but no way I will catch up. I have to get ready for a concert tonight at the Steinway House. The big concert is tomorrow night. This is just a duo concert with DH and the bassist from the band that we had dinner with the other night.

Mary, congrats on the Employee of the Month. I imagine in reality you are the employee of the year. Your friend has so much to go through right now. How lovely that her place is being fixed up for her and Ipray all goes well with all that she will be going through in the coming months. There are many on here who are survivors and may she join the ranks.

Here are a few photos from the home where I was last night.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have finished my coffee and bagel and now caught up here. It has been so nice sitting outside listening to the birds while reading the KTP. Initially had turned a radio on low but found the chatter and music too distracting and cut it off so as to just listen to the birds. We've had a lot of bluejays in the yard lately. I'm going to have to remember to bring my phone out here with me so I can maybe snap a few pictures. I have several "wanna do-s" today so I guess I need to get dressed ad get started on something. 

Love the names for the outdoor crafting area that folks have been posting and look foward to more....hint,hint..LOL. 

Whether morning, afternoon, or night take care. Sending much love to each and everyone of you. I'm sure I'll TTYL. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}}


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Heck no! Not breaking any bottles of anything intentionally! I'd be the one having to clean up the mess...LOL.


Good enough reason :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, so fun to read about your adventures. I bought thr Kindle book by Moncolla, interesting!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have finished my coffee and bagel and now caught up here. It has been so nice sitting outside listening to the birds while reading the KTP. Initially had turned a radio on low but found the chatter and music too distracting and cut it off so as to just listen to the birds. We've had a lot of bluejays in the yard lately. I'm going to have to remember to bring my phone out here with me so I can maybe snap a few pictures. I have several "wanna do-s" today so I guess I need to get dressed ad get started on something.
> 
> Love the names for the outdoor crafting area that folks have been posting and look foward to more....hint,hint..LOL.
> 
> Whether morning, afternoon, or night take care. Sending much love to each and everyone of you. I'm sure I'll TTYL. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}}


With the visitors from TP -- my suggestion for the porch/craft area is Tea Party 2.0

Have Fun today -- hope the heat isn't too bad. It's kind of kicking my butt!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Keeping you in my prayers Julie and Machristi It is so hard to lose loved ones. I pray God will comfort you,


Lurker 2 said:


> And only natural that you're feeling a bit weepy- it's not so very long into the process of grieving.
> I have hit a real low this year as we approach 22 years from Mwyffanwy's death, she died at 22 years, one month and 10 days old. On Sunday the 3rd July, and this year once again it falls on a Sunday.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Nic flowers Bonnie! I need to tend to mine now!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Your DB must be wonderful to think of women like that. Maybe men aren't totally that way lol!!


Gweniepooh said:


> Well almost forgot to post what my DB just sent me. Thought many of you would enjoy this.
> 
> THE GEOGRAPHY OF WOMEN
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not familiar with either of those smells. There used to be a men's scent called English Leather, I don't recall smelling it but have seen it in advertising flyers.
> I tend to avoid the " smelly" section in stores as it often gives me a migraine if I get near too much of it, maybe the combination of so many all at once as just perfume on someone doesn't bother me.


That is the name! Thanks. I have trouble with fabric softener and laundry soap aisles at the grocery and fertilizer aisles in garden/home improvement stores. Too many chemicals.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful pictures! Where is this?


sassafras123 said:


> Okay, I am going to try and post a pic my friend took of Heart Lake. She is a so much better photographer than I am.
> 
> Ratters, will try again using preview.
> Sorry I couldn't find preview.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was going through my email and found this recipe - it calls for it to be baked - however - why couldn't you do it on the grill - if you skewered it with long tooth picks you could even flip it if you wanted but think it would work just as well allowing it to just sit as in the oven with your grill lid shut. who says you can't use a skillet on your grill and cook everything outdoors, anyhow - just an idea. i thought it sounded so good and wouldn't make such a heavy meal either for lunch or dinner --- sam
> 
> SUN DRIED TOMATO, SPINACH AND CHEESE STUFFED CHICKEN BREAST
> 
> ...


This looks good- somehow I missed a hunk of pages in the middle so now trying to get them read- though as it is almost 11 I should be considering bed.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma I think the fish are called Coy. Such a lovely bouquet and pretty orchid-looks super with painting. Beautiful surroundings and terrific pics. Thanks for sharing! Enjoy and lots of hugs and prayers for you and all!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lovely sweaters, Fan! 

Hope the pup does well with her training, Bonnie.

(((((Julie)))))


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I spoke too soon regarding Dreamweaver. What was expected to be a hernia repair has turned into discovery of MRSA and IV antibiotics...however, the IV's are failing as are the needle sticks. They've put in a PICC line, but not sure how that is working. Prayers requested. Thanks.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Keeping Erin in my prayers.


Swedenme said:


> Oh no so sorry to hear this poor little baby . Parents must be beyond worried . I do hope she gets a break and goes on to make a full recovery . I will definitly be praying for her


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Heck no! Not breaking any bottles of anything intentionally! I'd be the one having to clean up the mess...LOL.


The last thing you need is broken glass out there! Maybe just sprinkle a little? :sm23:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I spoke too soon regarding Dreamweaver. What was expected to be a hernia repair has turned into discovery of MRSA and IV antibiotics...however, the IV's are failing as are the needle sticks. They've put in a PICC line, but not sure how that is working. Prayers requested. Thanks.


With all the health issues she has had its not surprising that she has MRSA. PICC lines are usually really successful (but we are talking Jynx here so no guarantees). She really does have at tough time with the complications she gets. I'm sure it must be a relief to have someone else responsible for her mother while she is in hospital- and especially once she gets home to not feel she must keep going over to her. Praying for her.

And now I am going to head off to bed so see you all sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Healing thoughts for all in need. 

Mary, congratulations on employee of the month! I know you've earned iit!

I'm exhausted this morning. He wanted to go to the motorcycle group breakfast, so we rode over there, and then I worked my shift after we got back. After that, we went to bike night (burger and music type get together to raise money for a motorcycle ministry group), and after that over to the pool hall for the regular pool night... too much! for me in one day! We got back around 11 p.m. and of course the cat woke me at dawn. Ugh. I haven't had enough downtime since we got back from vacation...

DD's hat is about half done and looks good. It's another designer's pattern she found and asked me to make, and of course I said I would! I'll post pictures when it's done.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Hugs for you Julie. I always have a sad day on the days my parents died and my Dad has been gone 60 years and my Mom 52. Both were suicides and I am not sure I have ever gone through the whole grieving process. So many questions and I think now I am finally starting to understand why.


That's terrible, you must have been quite young when you lost them. Suicide is so hard on family left behind. My DIL lost her only sibling by suicide & the family has never been the same, so sad.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry you are having trouble sleeping Agnes . Why if it's a natural process do we have such hard time doing it
> I'm off to the doctors tomorrow too finally . I'm having trouble with my breathing , lots of wheezing , chest tightening and a cough that comes and goes , I'm thinking asthma so that's where I will be 8.30 am good thing it's only up the road


I hope they can get you feeling better soon. Scary when you can't get your air.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> hope you get things sorted quickly Sonja,can be a bit worrying,just one thing after another isnt it.They discovered the low blood pressure last week at the diabetic clinic at the hospital,doc said it was a wee bit worrying since I have always had high blood pressure,but they couldnt alter my medication and its taken a week to get appointment


That seems very strange to go from high BP to low, hope they get you sorted out soon. Not good you had to wait so long


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> That is so sad Marilynn, it is never easy to loose loved ones but that must have been devastating,I lost my mum at 17 and dad at 22


That's pretty young to lose them. I lost Dad when I was 7, he was 48, mom when I was 25, she was 57, my step Dad was the only one who got to know the GKs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> The neighborhood groundhog thinks my garden is a salad bar! The delphinium was the first to go - it is now about 3 inch stalks!


Oh, no, hope you get the little bugger soon.????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Afraid the news on Erin is still not good, and right now she is back in theatre as they think her chest wound is infected. Also yesterday her morphine drip leaked and has burnt her arm to such an extent that she may need a skin graft. Poor lamb just can't seem to get a break. Her mum is a nurse so I think she's already way ahead of herself as to what could happen. Keep them all in your prayers please.


Poor Babe, so sad, I was afraid there would be infection when you said they were leaving the wound open. Prayers for all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> But don't waste a bottle of champagne on it- I'm sure someone would rather drink it- but not me I don't like the stuff.


Me either, horrid stuff


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Not mean really because it is the rules. Of course we never realized that with the connecting flight in a different country we couldn't take it on. I actually think that the people on the airline that we were on should make people aware that if they are on a connecting flight they shouldn't buy certain things. Even a written statement on the pages of the catalog would be nice. But then they would miss out on a lot of money. I did realize, with shock, what we had done wrong. Of course we bought it on the plane so it should be ok right, but then how do they know that we didn't meet someone in the airport and so it is a safety thing in this perilous world of ours. We will know for the future.
> 
> How are your eyes??


Maybe that's how they get things for their Christmas party?????
I agree in this crazy world they have to try to keep things safe. Terrible the bombing in Turkey


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Congratulations on Employee of the Month Mary! Goodness I'm not surprised either; you do everything giving 100% of your self and time! I am proud to be able to call you friend. Also good news that the medicine is helping Matthew. Tonsillitis on an adult/older child always seems worse than on a small child. I was sick continually when in 7th grade and at the end of the year missed the last day of school to have mine removed. Will continue to pray for your friend as she starts chemo. Also praying for her chilren. I hope she has family and more friends to help help her and the children.


All my friends had their tonsils out as kids, for some reason I didn't & had them out when I was 34. OMG, I would rather have had 3 more kids, it was terrible, my friends daughter had hers out the same day in the same place & was eating chips the next day, I thought I was going to die if I ate more than jello or ice cream for over a week & im really not a wus????

I also hope Mary's friend has a good support system as she goes through Chemo


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I spoke too soon regarding Dreamweaver. What was expected to be a hernia repair has turned into discovery of MRSA and IV antibiotics...however, the IV's are failing as are the needle sticks. They've put in a PICC line, but not sure how that is working. Prayers requested. Thanks.


That poor woman can't get a break. Hope she's better soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Julie just called me and suggested I post photos of 2 sweaters I bought from a terrific knitwear co in NZ
> The blue one is merino yarn, and grey one is alpaca. The buttons are handmade too. They are hand knitted by out workers and are very expensive to buy, but I saved my dollars and just had to have them when in Queenstown.


Beautiful.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> No chance of staying caught up yet. Matthew thinks the antibiotics are helping so that is good news. I went to a friend's house after work and washed the closet doors. The room is getting a makeover by the family since the lady's divorce was final last week and she starts chemo this week. She was not at home since she got the port put in today. Another family to make meals for this year. I made the abundant fruit and vegetable trays for this family last weekend to celebrate high school graduation of the oldest child. She has children ranging in age from 10 to 17 years of age. 5 children who are saddened by mom's diagnosis.
> 
> I learned today that I received employee of the month award for the month of March. I was quite surprised and delighted.


Congratulations on the well deserved award! Sorry to hear of your friend's divorce and diagnosis.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Hope you can find out why you are so tired Tami. If you feel like you need a nap, take one, listen to your body. Nothing wrong with taking a nap.


I just had blood work done this morning. See my primary and the reumetologist next Wednesday then the endocrinologist on the 11th. I think the thyroid meds are still too high. Not as tired today. I am sitting with mom for a bit. She is sleeping. Her aide ( the one I really like!) was washing her up when I got here, so she is tired. Her infection in her toe seems to be improving.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry you are having trouble sleeping Agnes . Why if it's a natural process do we have such hard time doing it
> I'm off to the doctors tomorrow too finally . I'm having trouble with my breathing , lots of wheezing , chest tightening and a cough that comes and goes , I'm thinking asthma so that's where I will be 8.30 am good thing it's only up the road


Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> The neighborhood groundhog thinks my garden is a salad bar! The delphinium was the first to go - it is now about 3 inch stalks!


Darn ground hogs! Don't know if it will work but try putting moth balls around the plants.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Afraid the news on Erin is still not good, and right now she is back in theatre as they think her chest wound is infected. Also yesterday her morphine drip leaked and has burnt her arm to such an extent that she may need a skin graft. Poor lamb just can't seem to get a break. Her mum is a nurse so I think she's already way ahead of herself as to what could happen. Keep them all in your prayers please.


Keeping little Erin and her family in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke is playing with his cars and has just said to me, "How am I going to play with this? I've only got three hands!" :sm06: :sm09:


 :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have finished my coffee and bagel and now caught up here. It has been so nice sitting outside listening to the birds while reading the KTP. Initially had turned a radio on low but found the chatter and music too distracting and cut it off so as to just listen to the birds. We've had a lot of bluejays in the yard lately. I'm going to have to remember to bring my phone out here with me so I can maybe snap a few pictures. I have several "wanna do-s" today so I guess I need to get dressed ad get started on something.
> 
> Love the names for the outdoor crafting area that folks have been posting and look foward to more....hint,hint..LOL.
> 
> Whether morning, afternoon, or night take care. Sending much love to each and everyone of you. I'm sure I'll TTYL. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}}


I am thinking "Settle In" for the craft area.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi All, been busy, almost had a job but missed first intake  waiting to see if in next intake, hope so, so tired of no money for pleasure, not just necessary.
> 
> Am now making my own butter fron short dated cream, yum yum. Also gearing up for big day at market on Saturday, market held in car park of a primary school which is site of polling booth.  Working butt off getting extra stuff made for then.
> 
> ...


You are busy! Good luck with all your sales at the market. Hope you get called for the secnd intake.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I should have a sore bottom the amount of times I have been kicked of this site today ð±
Im sure I've missed a chunk of posts but I'm giving up trying to read for a while will try later , just wanted to post a picture of what I've been doing , wasn't to keen on the way the top turned out but it's growing on me 
Off to take the dog for a walk , got a feeling I'm going to get soaking wet as there are big grey clouds gathering


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> In on the group hug.
> 
> Learned of two deaths yesterday: one of a man DH worked with for over 35 years. He was 72 and has battled emphesema for many years. The other a very tragic birthday pool party tragedy where a young boy drowned. His Dad lived next door to us with his grandparents when his Mom, husband and he returned from Spain. They lived there for many years and then was in the same schools with our kids and they knew each other very well. He's an outstanding young man and his family must be overwhelmed with grief. Please keep them in your prayers.
> 
> ...


I saw your post about the little boy on face book. Even though I didn't post there, I did say a prayer for the family.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I spoke too soon regarding Dreamweaver. What was expected to be a hernia repair has turned into discovery of MRSA and IV antibiotics...however, the IV's are failing as are the needle sticks. They've put in a PICC line, but not sure how that is working. Prayers requested. Thanks.


Jinx is in my prayers.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Another adorable set, Sonja!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Its a great idea Julie but I have to wear layers rather than anything thick as I still get loads of hot flushes and then need to remove layers fast. But love you for thinking of me.


The offer still stands, if you think of anything I could make for you!
Sorry about the hot flushes- something I didn't experience.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Afraid the news on Erin is still not good, and right now she is back in theatre as they think her chest wound is infected. Also yesterday her morphine drip leaked and has burnt her arm to such an extent that she may need a skin graft. Poor lamb just can't seem to get a break. Her mum is a nurse so I think she's already way ahead of herself as to what could happen. Keep them all in your prayers please.


Will do. As you say, poor lamb.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> No wonder there is flooding around. You are raised a bit aren't you? No problems in the garden I assume as you din't say anything.


It would have to be raining for several days before it reached my back step again, the house is fairly high up, but still towards the bottom of a long slope, so it's not inconceivable, except the people at the back have gone to quite a lot of trouble redoing their drainage sump. That may have been why it got so deep last year, not draining properly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I love the sweaters. The one with the sheep is amazing as if it were painted! Julie, by Fimo do you mean the clay?


It is a (German?) modelling polymer from recall, haven't used it for years- you bake it at domestic oven temperatures- used to make many buttons for the girls clothes, and little ornaments for stocking fillers at Christmas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I know it is hard every year Julie, but this one especially hard. Sending you loads of Big Hugs. Some things in life are just so hard to bear and overwhelming. Thinking of you!!!!


Thanks Daralene!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> The sweaters are quite beautiful. I love them both. How nice of Julie to have you share them with us. Hope you both stay safe with the flooding.
> 
> I was just reading that W. Virginia also had record breaking rain falling within an hour. Up to a foot and with the mountains and valleys it created horrible flooding with lives lost. Read where yours is record breaking also.
> I hope it stops so you and Julie are both safe.


It seems to have stopped currently, not sure yet of today's forecast.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope all of you have safe trips. We will be in Italy next week but in the northern part.
> 
> Thinking of all of you but no way I will catch up. I have to get ready for a concert tonight at the Steinway House. The big concert is tomorrow night. This is just a duo concert with DH and the bassist from the band that we had dinner with the other night.
> 
> ...


Lovely photos!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Keeping you in my prayers Julie and Machristi It is so hard to lose loved ones. I pray God will comfort you,


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lovely sweaters, Fan!
> 
> Hope the pup does well with her training, Bonnie.
> 
> (((((Julie)))))


 :sm24: Thanks so much!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I should have a sore bottom the amount of times I have been kicked of this site today ð±
> Im sure I've missed a chunk of posts but I'm giving up trying to read for a while will try later , just wanted to post a picture of what I've been doing , wasn't to keen on the way the top turned out but it's growing on me
> Off to take the dog for a walk , got a feeling I'm going to get soaking wet as there are big grey clouds gathering


Nice contrast/matching effect. 
I wonder if you and Mishka got caught in the rain?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I should have a sore bottom the amount of times I have been kicked of this site today ð±
> Im sure I've missed a chunk of posts but I'm giving up trying to read for a while will try later , just wanted to post a picture of what I've been doing , wasn't to keen on the way the top turned out but it's growing on me
> Off to take the dog for a walk , got a feeling I'm going to get soaking wet as there are big grey clouds gathering


Turned out lovely :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

This was our street yesterday in the downpour, the gutters on our house were overflowing due to clogging from leaves.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

In regard to the sweaters, yes they are pretty special, and just love the work put into them.
The company is called BONZ meaning best of New Zealand their website is worth a look, they have awesome clothing and accessories, but very expensive, so I'm very lucky to have them. I saved up all year to buy them when down in Queenstown for Christmas holidays.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Back view of the sheep sweater


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Another adorable set, Sonja!


Thank you Sorlenna


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nice contrast/matching effect.
> I wonder if you and Mishka got caught in the rain?


Thank you Julie , and no we didn't get wet the sun came out , been like that all day sun rain sun rain


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> Afraid the news on Erin is still not good, and right now she is back in theatre as they think her chest wound is infected. Also yesterday her morphine drip leaked and has burnt her arm to such an extent that she may need a skin graft. Poor lamb just can't seem to get a break. Her mum is a nurse so I think she's already way ahead of herself as to what could happen. Keep them all in your prayers please.


A extra prayers for this little one, and her family.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> This was our street yesterday in the downpour, the gutters on our house were overflowing due to clogging from leaves.


Ah Fran looks a wee bit wet! Reminds me of storms in Brooklyn.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I should have a sore bottom the amount of times I have been kicked of this site today ð±
> Im sure I've missed a chunk of posts but I'm giving up trying to read for a while will try later , just wanted to post a picture of what I've been doing , wasn't to keen on the way the top turned out but it's growing on me
> Off to take the dog for a walk , got a feeling I'm going to get soaking wet as there are big grey clouds gathering


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Whoops hit wrong on phone! The outfit is adorable! Job well done!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gwen, how about Gwen's In.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Fan said:


> Back view of the sheep sweater


I would consider wearing it back to front :sm02:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a (German?) modelling polymer from recall, haven't used it for years- you bake it at domestic oven temperatures- used to make many buttons for the girls clothes, and little ornaments for stocking fillers at Christmas.


Great for customising crochet hook handles as well


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Gwen, how about Gwen's In.


How about The Dewdrop Inn?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I would consider wearing it back to front :sm02:


I can't wear it back to front, it's a cardigan lol!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie , and no we didn't get wet the sun came out , been like that all day sun rain sun rain


 :sm24: :sm13: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Great for customising crochet hook handles as well


Never tried that! Any tips on how to do it?, I have few metal only hooks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Great for customising crochet hook handles as well


 it sure is! I've done several hooks with Fimo or Sculpy clay. It makes great buttons and beads.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Never tried that! Any tips on how to do it?, I have few metal only hooks.


Roll it flap to the thickness you want it on the handle part of the hook, wrap it around the hook, matching and smoothing the edges together. Bake according to the directions. You would need to do it to each hook, as they can not be made to interchange. You bake it right on the hook, hook and all in the oven. I have made designs with different colors of the clay and used that. I think DD has the ones I did.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Roll it flap to the thickness you want it on the handle part of the hook, wrap it around the hook, matching and smoothing the edges together. Bake according to the directions. You would need to do it to each hook, as they can not be made to interchange. You bake it right on the hook, hook and all in the oven. I have made designs with different colors of the clay and used that. I think DD has the ones I did.


Thanks Tami!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

some of you were still having trouble posting pictures, etc. so i asked admin if they would right a detailed "posting for dummies" (i'm top of the list) for posting script and pictures. this is what they sent me. hope it helps and that it will post here for you. --- sam --- the examples and illustrations did not print but i will print this anyhow. maybe i will ask admin if they could post the whole thing instead. --- sam please let me know if this helps.

How To Post A Picture

You can attach pictures and other files to posts and private messages.

For JPG files, the forum will automatically turn it into a viewable thumbnail inside the post. Those are your normal pictures you see in the posts.

For other types of files, like PDF documents, the file will be available as a linked download. You would see it as "Download" link inside a post.

The process of attaching a file is identical for topics, posts, and private messages.

To attach a file/picture, first enter the text of your post. And then, click "Browse" or "Select File" button. (The button has different names depending on what system/device you use.)

A dialog will show, allowing you to select the file to attach. Once you select the file and click OK in that dialog, you'll see the name of your file next to the "Browse" button.

After that, click "Add Attachment" button, and the file will be added to the preview of the post.

This is important. You must click "Add Attachment" to actually attach the file you just selected.

Also, after clicking "Add Attachment" please wait for the upload to complete. It might take some time to send over the file. Don't click "Send" right away. You'll know that the upload is complete when the page changes to show you the preview of the file.

At that point, after the upload is complete, it should look like this:

At this point, click "Send" to submit your post.

Or you can repeat this process and attach up to 10 pictures or files.

And for each file, you can enter a description. There is a text field next to the control thumbnail. Enter the description and click "Update" button.

This is what the preview would show at that point:

Once you are done attaching files, you can finalize the text of the post. You can click "Preview" to review what your changes would look like. Once ready to submit the post, click "Send" button.

That's it. Once submitted, you'll be redirected either to the topic in which you are replying (if it's a post) or to the private message sent folder (if it's a private message).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am dumb - i am so dumb - i am the dumbest person alive. i really am too dumb to be alive. this is what i should have done. ignore my previous dumbest in the world post. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/help/how_to_post_a_picture.jsp


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm pretty dumb too Sam with computing, but luckily have a very savvy hubby who helps me.
So I've been on a hunt for my Fimo clay buttons which I was allowed to choose, at time I bought the two sweaters.
I just haven't found anything to put them on as yet, but putting them on the blue yarn am using on baby blanket has me thinking about making something.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Oops forgot to mention they represent our Kiwi bird and pohutukawa flowers. They are quite large buttons 1 inch across.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> I'm pretty dumb too Sam with computing, but luckily have a very savvy hubby who helps me.
> So I've been on a hunt for my Fimo clay buttons which I was allowed to choose, at time I bought the two sweaters.
> I just haven't found anything to put them on as yet, but putting them on the blue yarn am using on baby blanket has me thinking about making something.


The buttons go beutifully with the yarn. So you need work out what to knit that suits the buttons. I was looking at some of mine the other night and thinking the same thing. Start with buttons then yarn and pattern. Seems a bit back to front but nice buttons like that need to go on the right thing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> I'm pretty dumb too Sam with computing, but luckily have a very savvy hubby who helps me.
> So I've been on a hunt for my Fimo clay buttons which I was allowed to choose, at time I bought the two sweaters.
> I just haven't found anything to put them on as yet, but putting them on the blue yarn am using on baby blanket has me thinking about making something.


Those are great, Fan!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

socks and socks --- sam

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Slippers-and-socks/Lotus-Blossom-Knit-Socks-From-Willow-Yarns


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, another cute baby set, I like the color combo 

Fan, love the buttons.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

baby quilt - very cute. sam

http://quilting.about.com/od/babyquiltpatterns/ss/sailboats-baby-quilt-pattern.htm?utm_content=6853637&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_campaign=needlesl&utm_term=bouncex


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Fan said:


> I can't wear it back to front, it's a cardigan lol!


Wouldnt stop me .....new trend lol


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Congratulations on Employee of the Month Mary! Goodness I'm not surprised either; you do everything giving 100% of your self and time! I am proud to be able to call you friend. Also good news that the medicine is helping Matthew. Tonsillitis on an adult/older child always seems worse than on a small child. I was sick continually when in 7th grade and at the end of the year missed the last day of school to have mine removed. Will continue to pray for your friend as she starts chemo. Also praying for her chilren. I hope she has family and more friends to help help her and the children.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Never tried that! Any tips on how to do it?, I have few metal only hooks.


I just went on youtubeJulie,typed in how to cover metal crochet hooks using polymer clay, lots of videos came up, l just watched a couple to get the general idea and off I went,they were fairly easy to do, recipients went of with them had no complaints so far


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Wouldnt stop me .....new trend lol


I am quite conservative, so can imagine the looks I'd get, people would think I'm a daft old lady missing in action from local old folks home lol! I'm a bit too old for trendy these days.
I know what you mean though, have seen fashion models wearing them backwards, and thought they looked plain silly, like little kids getting their clothing mixed up.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Tami!


You are welcome, Julie. It's been years since I did it. Of course, once I learned to knit, I didn't want to crochet anymore for a long time. And knitting is easier on my shoulder than crochet it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am dumb - i am so dumb - i am the dumbest person alive. i really am too dumb to be alive. this is what i should have done. ignore my previous dumbest in the world post. --- sam
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/help/how_to_post_a_picture.jsp


Sam, I am yelling at you. Can you hear me in Defiance from half way between Sandusky and Cleveland? YOU. ARE. NOT. DUMB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! STOP SAYING YOU ARE DUMB!!!! Okay, I am finished yelling at you. :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> I'm pretty dumb too Sam with computing, but luckily have a very savvy hubby who helps me.
> So I've been on a hunt for my Fimo clay buttons which I was allowed to choose, at time I bought the two sweaters.
> I just haven't found anything to put them on as yet, but putting them on the blue yarn am using on baby blanket has me thinking about making something.


Fan, do I need to yell at you, like I did Sam, about saying you are dumb? YOU ARE NOT DUMB! We can all be computer challenged, but we are NOT DUMB. Love you as much as I do Sam!

Those buttons are really cool! I like!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> The buttons go beutifully with the yarn. So you need work out what to knit that suits the buttons. I was looking at some of mine the other night and thinking the same thing. Start with buttons then yarn and pattern. Seems a bit back to front but nice buttons like that need to go on the right thing.


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear! Sending up lots of prayers. This is terrible.



RookieRetiree said:


> I spoke too soon regarding Dreamweaver. What was expected to be a hernia repair has turned into discovery of MRSA and IV antibiotics...however, the IV's are failing as are the needle sticks. They've put in a PICC line, but not sure how that is working. Prayers requested. Thanks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

While I sat with Mom this afternoon, I was working on DH's socks that I have been working on since April, whenever I needed something mindless to knit. I do my socks on magic loop. I have been having the connection of the cable to the needle on one needle catching, and have had to work to get the stitches to slide over it. The other needle was fine. Well, while sitting with Mom, I went to start the next row with that needle, only to realize 2 stitches in that the cable had broken, and was hanging by a "thread"! So, I put the socks away and came to visit here, and when I was caught up here, I went to face book. Gotta love having a smart phone so I can get on line when I don't have wi-fi! 

Also, I use Evernote a lot. I have the free version, and have it installed on the laptop, my Kindle Fire, and my iPhone. I got an email today, saying they are changing some things, and that to have the free version, I will only be able to use it on 2 devices. More information to come, for those of us who use it on more than 2 devices. Phooie! I use it on all three! I have a bunch of patterns saved to Evernote. Guess I will be deleting it from the Kindle Fire. I use it too much on my phone to delete it from there.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Fan, do I need to yell at you, like I did Sam, about saying you are dumb? YOU ARE NOT DUMB! We can all be computer challenged, but we are NOT DUMB. Love you as much as I do Sam!
> 
> Those buttons are really cool! I like!


I hear you Tami, thank you, I know I not dumb just get a bit confused with all the technology, but once I've learned it I'm fine cheers and love you back Fan


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that I could do! Definitely sprinkled some dye today. Managed to get 3 skeins of fingering weight superwash merino done (465 yd. each). One was an attempt at what they called veiled dyeing. Supposedly using a light color first then a medium color, and finally a darker color. Did that but certainly didn't turn out what I was hoping. Still like it; ended up with a dark avocado colored yarn. The next two I did a different method or rather a combo of methods just to play around. Turned out a interesting mix of blues and grays. I'll try to take pictures later and post them. I want to try knitting up some of the blue/gray one to see how the color may pool. Definitely having fun.

Also took Sydney on a short walk; 15 min. Made sure to wear good athletic shoes for support and had him on his easy leader and leash. He did pretty good. Amaru (DD's BF) also came by this evening for a visit with us. He wrestled with Sydney and Alice for a bit which Sydney really enjoyed. BF is flying to his parents' home in NYC Saturday and will be gone a week. He then will be driving back in a car that he is then loaning to Hannah when she returns. He said that way she will have a decent car to use going to and from classes and work. He is such a sweetheart and really cares deeply for her as she does him. Of course they are not rushing things; she want to finish her BA and maybe graduate school first. Good head on her shoulders. She's started researching and applying for another study abroad for next Spring and or Summer. This time she is looking at one in Australia and mentioned applying again for Oxford. Who knows what the future will hold. You know I'll keep you guys posted.



Sorlenna said:


> The last thing you need is broken glass out there! Maybe just sprinkle a little? :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely set Sonja. Reminds me of one of the dye colors I just got called peach blush. This is a really nice combination you've made.



Swedenme said:


> I should have a sore bottom the amount of times I have been kicked of this site today ð±
> Im sure I've missed a chunk of posts but I'm giving up trying to read for a while will try later , just wanted to post a picture of what I've been doing , wasn't to keen on the way the top turned out but it's growing on me
> Off to take the dog for a walk , got a feeling I'm going to get soaking wet as there are big grey clouds gathering


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got a chuckle out of this one....used to be a rather rough bar in a neighboring town here by that name....no never went there...LOL. Did add the name to the list though! Having fun collecting suggestions and thinking about signs. Keep 'em coming!


mrsvette said:


> How about The Dewdrop Inn?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the yarn and the fimo buttons! I have a sampling of some fimo; maybe I will try to make some buttons. These are really cute.


Fan said:


> I'm pretty dumb too Sam with computing, but luckily have a very savvy hubby who helps me.
> So I've been on a hunt for my Fimo clay buttons which I was allowed to choose, at time I bought the two sweaters.
> I just haven't found anything to put them on as yet, but putting them on the blue yarn am using on baby blanket has me thinking about making something.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the yarn and the fimo buttons! I have a sampling of some fimo; maybe I will try to make some buttons. These are really cute.


Thanks Gwen, you're going to have fun getting those signs done. Your latest yarn dyes sound fabulous. Love to see the results. These buttons need some good quality yarn and just haven't found what I want yet. The blue I have is not quite what I'm looking for, but colour is good. Too much to do right now, so they will have to wait.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm going to go watch some on netflix and knit a bit. Prayers for good health and healing being it physical or emotional. {{{{HUGS}}}} TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> I hear you Tami, thank you, I know I not dumb just get a bit confused with all the technology, but once I've learned it I'm fine cheers and love you back Fan


LOL I know. I am fairly tech challenged, also. I usually yell for my nephew or my DDIL when I don't know what to do on something.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> LOL I know. I am fairly tech challenged, also. I usually yell for my nephew or my DDIL when I don't know what to do on something.


My problem (if you can call it that) is computers are logical and I'm not, creative yes, logical nope!
Always look for a short cut or a way that suits my thought patterns. Stu goes nuts at times trying to teach me computer stuff. I'm left handed and approach things totally opposite to his logical brain. Don't ever ask me to navigate a map, I always get it wrong and we get lost! GPS is the best invention around when travelling.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> My problem (if you can call it that) is computers are logical and I'm not, creative yes, logical nope!
> Always look for a short cut or a way that suits my thought patterns. Stu goes nuts at times trying to teach me computer stuff. I'm left handed and approach things totally opposite to his logical brain. Don't ever ask me to navigate a map, I always get it wrong and we get lost! GPS is the best invention around when travelling.


LOL! You sound like me! I am right handed, though I can do a lot of things left handed. I even figured out how to crochet left handed, because my DD, who writes right handed, but could not make the crochet hook work in her right hand, needed to do it left handed. It takes some work, but I can do it, if I think about it. I am not a logical thinker. I can not read a map, especially on the go. Thank goodness for the GPS! I am not a designer, but if shown how, I can duplicate. Computer wise, I will learn how to do what I need to do on one, but tell me how to do it, slowly, so I can do it, and take notes in my own words, as I do it, so I can go back and do it with out help.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, hope you get to feeling better soon. Glad infection in DM's toe healing.
Sonja, beautiful.
Praying for Jynx.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

You are so a woman after my own heart Tami. I knit and crochet right handed, but most other things like sewing I do left handed. I broke my arm twice as a child and had to learn to write with right hand, not easy. Can't do it well now, though left hand is dominant. I write notes too when learning computer things in the office with Stu. Learned how to print off the IPad this week, doing the family history. It takes me awhile to get to understand these things but once I have it I'm ok. Crafty and Creative that's us!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, hope you get to feeling better soon. Glad infection in DM's toe healing.
> Sonja, beautiful.
> Praying for Jynx.


Not too bad today, thank you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> You are so a woman after my own heart Tami. I knit and crochet right handed, but most other things like sewing I do left handed. I broke my arm twice as a child and had to learn to write with right hand, not easy. Can't do it well now, though left hand is dominant. I write notes too when learning computer things in the office with Stu. Learned how to print off the IPad this week, doing the family history. It takes me awhile to get to understand these things but once I have it I'm ok. Crafty and Creative that's us!


And in sixth grade I had a left handed boy friend. So I taught myself how to write left handed! I can still do it, too. And it doesn't look too bad. Came in handy when I broke my wrist 20 years ago. I eat left handed half the time. As a kid, my uncle would yell at me at family dinners. I am right handed, so I was to eat right handed! Off to finish DH's lunch for morning and got to bed. Good night/morning.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, you go girl! Our Sam is NOT DUMB PERIOD.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Went exploring with friend. Drove from east side to west side of Sierras stopping frequently to take pics of flowers. So many, will have to look some up. Did see my favorite, snow plant, which is a bright red parasite plant it is really stunning when coming up in the snow, but pretty sans snow. Stopped for picnic lunch. Had quite a giggling fit trying to fit two 70+year old women in one hammock but did sort it out quite well and we meditated in hammock. Nice. Then took short walk up Brush Creek and soaked our feet in stream. Heavenly. Will post pics tomorrow. It was a wonderful day but 12 hours of exploring so I'm tired.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And in sixth grade I had a left handed boy friend. So I taught myself how to write left handed! I can still do it, too. And it doesn't look too bad. Came in handy when I broke my wrist 20 years ago. I eat left handed half the time. As a kid, my uncle would yell at me at family dinners. I am right handed, so I was to eat right handed! Off to finish DH's lunch for morning and got to bed. Good night/morning.


At least your uncle had a reasonable reason-not like making a left hander eat right handed because left was wrong.
If I had not been able to use my right hand when I was younger I would easily have adapted but not so sure now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Went exploring with friend. Drove from east side to west side of Sierras stopping frequently to take pics of flowers. So many, will have to look some up. Did see my favorite, snow plant, which is a bright red parasite plant it is really stunning when coming up in the snow, but pretty sans snow. Stopped for picnic lunch. Had quite a giggling fit trying to fit two 70+year old women in one hammock but did sort it out quite well and we meditated in hammock. Nice. Then took short walk up Brush Creek and soaked our feet in stream. Heavenly. Will post pics tomorrow. It was a wonderful day but 12 hours of exploring so I'm tired.


I'd be tired after 12 hours exploring and I am at least a decade younger.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no Marilynn that's so sad . Were you old enough to look after yourself . I'm hoping you had family to help you through sush a sad time


Sonya 12 when my Dad died, no siblings. My Mom and I moved from Alberta to BC and lived with my Uncle and Family until my Mom got a job and then we got our own apartment.
Things like that weren't talked about back then and after my Mom's passing I was told things that had already happened and it was kept from me. I was 20 when she passed, just before my first baby was due. Knowing what we know now with mental health I am sure she must have PTSD. The day she disappeared would have been my Dad's b-day and it was Thanksgiving. She had everything all planned out.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So much unresolved feelings when it is suicide. My heart goes out to you.
> 
> Time for another group hug, I think.
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Which is very young.


Yes that is very young too.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How terrible and terrible doesn't even begin to express how sad this is. Praying for a resolution soon whatever it is meant to be.. Prayers for Erin and the parents


What Gwen said.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> In on the group hug.
> 
> Learned of two deaths yesterday: one of a man DH worked with for over 35 years. He was 72 and has battled emphesema for many years. The other a very tragic birthday pool party tragedy where a young boy drowned. His Dad lived next door to us with his grandparents when his Mom, husband and he returned from Spain. They lived there for many years and then was in the same schools with our kids and they knew each other very well. He's an outstanding young man and his family must be overwhelmed with grief. Please keep them in your prayers.
> 
> ...


How said. Prayers for the families through their grief


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mags, hugs, that must be very hard.
> Agnes, hugs, that is young to have lost both parents.


Thank you


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I just had blood work done this morning. See my primary and the reumetologist next Wednesday then the endocrinologist on the 11th. I think the thyroid meds are still too high. Not as tired today. I am sitting with mom for a bit. She is sleeping. Her aide ( the one I really like!) was washing her up when I got here, so she is tired. Her infection in her toe seems to be improving.


Glad your Mom's toe is improving. Hope you get some results with your other appts.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am thinking "Settle In" for the craft area.


That is brilliant!!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I should have a sore bottom the amount of times I have been kicked of this site today ð±
> Im sure I've missed a chunk of posts but I'm giving up trying to read for a while will try later , just wanted to post a picture of what I've been doing , wasn't to keen on the way the top turned out but it's growing on me
> Off to take the dog for a walk , got a feeling I'm going to get soaking wet as there are big grey clouds gathering


That is so so sweet. Love the colours too.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Jinx is in my prayers.


From what I have read it seems she just does not get a break. Prayers for her.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> I'm pretty dumb too Sam with computing, but luckily have a very savvy hubby who helps me.
> So I've been on a hunt for my Fimo clay buttons which I was allowed to choose, at time I bought the two sweaters.
> I just haven't found anything to put them on as yet, but putting them on the blue yarn am using on baby blanket has me thinking about making something.


Buttons are so cute and they look very nice on that blue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I just went on youtubeJulie,typed in how to cover metal crochet hooks using polymer clay, lots of videos came up, l just watched a couple to get the general idea and off I went,they were fairly easy to do, recipients went of with them had no complaints so far


Certainly something to remember!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You are welcome, Julie. It's been years since I did it. Of course, once I learned to knit, I didn't want to crochet anymore for a long time. And knitting is easier on my shoulder than crochet it.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Another adorable set, Sonja!


 :sm24: My goodness you are zooming along with the crocheting! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i am dumb - i am so dumb - i am the dumbest person alive. i really am too dumb to be alive. this is what i should have done. ignore my previous dumbest in the world post. --- sam
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/help/how_to_post_a_picture.jsp


No no no you arent! I hadnt seen that post. Thankyou for getting us the help for posting a picture Sam. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> I am quite conservative, so can imagine the looks I'd get, people would think I'm a daft old lady missing in action from local old folks home lol! I'm a bit too old for trendy these days.
> I know what you mean though, have seen fashion models wearing them backwards, and thought they looked plain silly, like little kids getting their clothing mixed up.


 :sm24: LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So sad about the Istandbul Airport attack. We had a Turkish taxi driver last night and I was with our French guests who don't speak German and Bill was in a separate taxi with our Austrian guest, so I was the only one who could talk to the taxi driver. He spoke German with a strong Turkish accent and very quickly and I could understand certain words but he talked to me the whole drive and I didn't want to constantly be saying I couldn't understand. I heard him say something about bomben (bombing) and figured he must be talking about the past. I had no idea till I got home and saw it on the tv about the airport, what he was talking about. I wish I could find him and tell him how sorry I am that this happened but I have no way of finding him. I heard him give a deep sigh/humph and now realize that it seemed like I didn't care. He drove really fast and scared Jean Louis and Josselyn and talked the whole time he drove. 

The concert at the Steinway House was intimate with a lovely small room and 3 gorgeous Steinway pianos and about 40-50 chairs. People loved it that guests from France, Vienna, and Panama came. The guest artist for the concert tonight, which will be anything but intimate, LOL, is from Panama and he even mentioned to me that he wants DH and I to come there. He is such a sweet, loving person. He travels all over the world playing and just got back from Australia and then off to Germany. Maybe I already mentioned that he and his wife are activists in Panama, they live in the States, but they try to help the people there.
My hip has not gotten better but thanks to all of you, I am doing great with the Voltaren, the pill and cream together. I'm only taking one pill a day and time it for when I have to go out.

Sam, hard to hear you call yourself dumb. We care about you so much and you are such a beautiful, loving person. Don't mind if you want to laugh about something, as we all do about ourselves. Oh my, how often both DH & I have to laugh about ourselves, so you are not alone. Dumb.....NEVER

I need to go soak in the tub now. A taxi will pick us up to take us to the bus that will take the band and us to the Piano Festival that is about 1 1/2 hrs. away. Hoping you are all well. Will try and drop by a bit if I have time before then. Tomorrow on our way to a place in southern Germany to visit with another friend. It will be so nice to see her again. Sadly, her husband died shortly after we moved back to the States and he was in his early 50's. Our friend from Vienna also lost his wife after we moved back to the States. I can tell he is still depressed and he told me that music is what keeps him going. He will go back to Vienna from here and then eventually we will arrive there and stay with him for a few days. See you later.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Remember me telling you all a while ago that I run a workshop at my volunteering... making stars out of ribbon in support of anti violence.?

Well here is a photo of what we have made so far.....


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So lovely and so important to stand against violence. DH and I were talking today about how we should start reading books that I had read years ago about cultures that don't have violence. Wouldn't it be a wonderful world if we could achieve peace. Lovely Sugar Sugar and we support you across the miles.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We're on the home stretch - my bed and couch are calling me. We're in Canton, MS---missed connections with Betty, but having a nice trip through MS nonetheless. We're about 11 hours from home so will do it in two stretches. First, we'll go as far as our daughter's in Springfield, IL to catch our second wind and do some laundry. I'll be glad to be home, but it's been wonderful seeing family and friends and seeing some of this beautiful country of ours. We toured 3 antebellum cotton baron homes in Natchez and saw many films on the Civil War (or as they label it - the War of the Northern Aggression) and ate a fresh fig right off the tree--fantastic. I bought some Southern books as I've read only books from the Northern perspective. Love to all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, so fun to read about your adventures. I bought thr Kindle book by Moncolla, interesting!


I tried the muscle testing and when I put my vitamins against my body my arm was strong. I held up a packet of sugar and my arm was weak. Hmmmmm fascinating. I would love to do the food allergy/testing at the site he recommends. I know some foods that give me problems but I'm sure not all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mrsvette said:


> Cashmeregma I think the fish are called Coy. Such a lovely bouquet and pretty orchid-looks super with painting. Beautiful surroundings and terrific pics. Thanks for sharing! Enjoy and lots of hugs and prayers for you and all!


That's it. Thank you. Funny how words just disappear, especially when I'm speaking German. I really have to laugh at myself as when I try to speak to Josselyn who doesn't speak English, I go into German and then even Jean Louis can't understand me. It's like a foreign language brain. LOL. Dodo, the artist, is not only a loving, beautiful person, but an artist in the kitchen too. It was fun being surrounded by her art. She had wooden shoes on the wall painted in animal patterns with antlers on them. Fun to see.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I spoke too soon regarding Dreamweaver. What was expected to be a hernia repair has turned into discovery of MRSA and IV antibiotics...however, the IV's are failing as are the needle sticks. They've put in a PICC line, but not sure how that is working. Prayers requested. Thanks.


Oh no Rookie. I hope it isn't internal. When everything was failing with our grandson with MRSA they realized it was ORSA, which just means it is resistant to a different thing and has to be treated with a different antibiotic but these superbugs are awful, especially if it is internal, which our grandson's was. My friend in Ohio has lost 2 friends to MRSA. I'm quite afraid for her. So many people die from this. Prayers for sure. I just can't believe how much she has gone through and now this! Prayers flying over for her now.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Healing thoughts for all in need.
> 
> Mary, congratulations on employee of the month! I know you've earned iit!
> 
> ...


Look forward to seeing the hat. I can't do a lot of things in one day either Sorlenna. Oh dear, guess the cat wasn't your favorite at dawn. You'll be worn out for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's pretty young to lose them. I lost Dad when I was 7, he was 48, mom when I was 25, she was 57, my step Dad was the only one who got to know the GKs.


Following all of you who lost your parents early. I guess I lost my dad as he deserted us when I was either 6 wks. Or 6 months, but that is different as you think of him as still alive off living somewhere. So sorry you lost them so early. It must be difficult when you have children and want to share it with them. I like to think they can see but I know that isn't the same thing. It's not easy to lose our parents, but when you are so young it is even worse.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I just had blood work done this morning. See my primary and the reumetologist next Wednesday then the endocrinologist on the 11th. I think the thyroid meds are still too high. Not as tired today. I am sitting with mom for a bit. She is sleeping. Her aide ( the one I really like!) was washing her up when I got here, so she is tired. Her infection in her toe seems to be improving.


Hope they can get things sorted out for you and the sooner the better. Glad you aren't as tired. Energy is such a gift. Hope mom's toe clears up soon and glad it is improving.

Well, I really must get off and start getting ready. We are paying $14 Euro a day for Internet. It might get refunded at the end since we joined Hilton Honors, but that remains to be seen. Can't help visiting with y'all.

Rookie, safe travels home.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I should have a sore bottom the amount of times I have been kicked of this site today ð±
> Im sure I've missed a chunk of posts but I'm giving up trying to read for a while will try later , just wanted to post a picture of what I've been doing , wasn't to keen on the way the top turned out but it's growing on me
> Off to take the dog for a walk , got a feeling I'm going to get soaking wet as there are big grey clouds gathering


How beautiful. I love the colors and just a gorgeous little outfit. Do you feel crocheting goes faster??

Hope the walk was lovely without a soaking.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no Rookie. I hope it isn't internal. When everything was failing with our grandson with MRSA they realized it was ORSA, which just means it is resistant to a different thing and has to be treated with a different antibiotic but these superbugs are awful, especially if it is internal, which our grandson's was. My friend in Ohio has lost 2 friends to MRSA. I'm quite afraid for her. So many people die from this. Prayers for sure. I just can't believe how much she has gone through and now this! Prayers flying over for her now.


RE Jinx..... from me too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mrsvette said:


> Whoops hit wrong on phone! The outfit is adorable! Job well done!


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> I'm pretty dumb too Sam with computing, but luckily have a very savvy hubby who helps me.
> So I've been on a hunt for my Fimo clay buttons which I was allowed to choose, at time I bought the two sweaters.
> I just haven't found anything to put them on as yet, but putting them on the blue yarn am using on baby blanket has me thinking about making something.


They are gorgeous buttons Fan , the yarn is lovely too , pretty colour


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, another cute baby set, I like the color combo
> 
> Fan, love the buttons.


Thank you bonnie


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> LOL I know. I am fairly tech challenged, also. I usually yell for my nephew or my DDIL when I don't know what to do on something.


Technically challenged here for sure...We always need help.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely photos!


Thank you Julie. Thought you would enjoy the ones with art in them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It seems to have stopped currently, not sure yet of today's forecast.


Thank Goodness. Glad you are higher up and hope all is still well with Fan.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Daralene!


Your daughter was so beautiful. I think she looked just like you. I wonder if you compare photos you could see it. I know we are always far apart but sending you hugs. Perhaps I am a little closer now.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Sam, I am yelling at you. Can you hear me in Defiance from half way between Sandusky and Cleveland? YOU. ARE. NOT. DUMB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! STOP SAYING YOU ARE DUMB!!!! Okay, I am finished yelling at you. :sm02:


I am yelling to, from UK. You certainly are not dumb, don't say it again, cos you are old enough to know that it's wrong to tell lies.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I have just booked to go to Sydney next Tuesday for a week returning Wednesday the next week. I've been thinking of getting away for a week for a while. When talking to Mum the other day she mentioned going to my brothers in Sydney and I suddenly realised that I could go there and stay with him. He works long hours so I will get plenty of me time but will also get the chance to catch up with him. I will have a full 7 days there. Will catch up with Denise (Nicho) at some point.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so enjoying your posts Cashmeregma. It's like I'm reading a biography or journal made into a book. Your travels, adventures, and compassion is so inspiring. Love the new photographs.



Cashmeregma said:


> So sad about the Istandbul Airport attack. We had a Turkish taxi driver last night and I was with our French guests who don't speak German and Bill was in a separate taxi with our Austrian guest, so I was the only one who could talk to the taxi driver. He spoke German with a strong Turkish accent and very quickly and I could understand certain words but he talked to me the whole drive and I didn't want to constantly be saying I couldn't understand. I heard him say something about bomben (bombing) and figured he must be talking about the past. I had no idea till I got home and saw it on the tv about the airport, what he was talking about. I wish I could find him and tell him how sorry I am that this happened but I have no way of finding him. I heard him give a deep sigh/humph and now realize that it seemed like I didn't care. He drove really fast and scared Jean Louis and Josselyn and talked the whole time he drove.
> 
> The concert at the Steinway House was intimate with a lovely small room and 3 gorgeous Steinway pianos and about 40-50 chairs. People loved it that guests from France, Vienna, and Panama came. The guest artist for the concert tonight, which will be anything but intimate, LOL, is from Panama and he even mentioned to me that he wants DH and I to come there. He is such a sweet, loving person. He travels all over the world playing and just got back from Australia and then off to Germany. Maybe I already mentioned that he and his wife are activists in Panama, they live in the States, but they try to help the people there.
> My hip has not gotten better but thanks to all of you, I am doing great with the Voltaren, the pill and cream together. I'm only taking one pill a day and time it for when I have to go out.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Whoa!!! That is a lot of stars! So colorful too. What to go Cathy!


sugarsugar said:


> Remember me telling you all a while ago that I run a workshop at my volunteering... making stars out of ribbon in support of anti violence.?
> 
> Well here is a photo of what we have made so far.....


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, well said about reading Daralene's posts.
Daralene, I look forward to reading your posts each day. A magical life you lead with all your adventures and interesting friends and of course your talented DH.
Darowil. How fun. Enjoy Sydney and catching up with your brother.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's a picture of the yarn I dyed yesterday. Have no idea what I'll make with it yet. I like it though not totally what I was going for. 
Will knit up a sample of each to see what the colors do; so hard to tell just in the skein. The darker of the three is a deep green/brownish....not what I was going for but fun to experiment.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Sonya 12 when my Dad died, no siblings. My Mom and I moved from Alberta to BC and lived with my Uncle and Family until my Mom got a job and then we got our own apartment.
> Things like that weren't talked about back then and after my Mom's passing I was told things that had already happened and it was kept from me. I was 20 when she passed, just before my first baby was due. Knowing what we know now with mental health I am sure she must have PTSD. The day she disappeared would have been my Dad's b-day and it was Thanksgiving. She had everything all planned out.


Such a shame Marilynn. Must have been a very hard time for you losing both parents like that . My dad died when I was 13 and brother was 11 and my mother who wasn't the maternal type started taking holidays to England that got longer each time , till it was a holiday to Sweden instead


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> That is so so sweet. Love the colours too.


Thank you


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Remember me telling you all a while ago that I run a workshop at my volunteering... making stars out of ribbon in support of anti violence.?
> 
> Well here is a photo of what we have made so far.....


What a lot!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank Goodness. Glad you are higher up and hope all is still well with Fan.


We were both okay- and it's not raining now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Your daughter was so beautiful. I think she looked just like you. I wonder if you compare photos you could see it. I know we are always far apart but sending you hugs. Perhaps I am a little closer now.


Thanks Daralene! I guess you are entitled to your opinion- but to me she was much more beautiful! Hugs always welcome!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no Rookie. I hope it isn't internal. When everything was failing with our grandson with MRSA they realized it was ORSA, which just means it is resistant to a different thing and has to be treated with a different antibiotic but these superbugs are awful, especially if it is internal, which our grandson's was. My friend in Ohio has lost 2 friends to MRSA. I'm quite afraid for her. So many people die from this. Prayers for sure. I just can't believe how much she has gone through and now this! Prayers flying over for her now.


I agree. She has had so much more to bear than so many of us. My Prayers are with her. She will always be in my thoughts as I admire her very much. Shirley


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> How beautiful. I love the colors and just a gorgeous little outfit. Do you feel crocheting goes faster??
> 
> Hope the walk was lovely without a soaking.


Thank you Daralene , we didn't get wet and today the sun had been out again 
Crocheting does seem to go quicker I'm now Galway through my 3rd blanket

Really been enjoying reading your posts along with the pictures , very interesting


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Remember me telling you all a while ago that I run a workshop at my volunteering... making stars out of ribbon in support of anti violence.?
> 
> Well here is a photo of what we have made so far.....


They look fabulous Cathy . You and your helpers have been really busy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's a picture of the yarn I dyed yesterday. Have no idea what I'll make with it yet. I like it though not totally what I was going for.
> Will knit up a sample of each to see what the colors do; so hard to tell just in the skein. The darker of the three is a deep green/brownish....not what I was going for but fun to experiment.


Wow that is a lot of yarn Gwen . I like the lighter of the blue shades reminds me of the sky


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Such a shame Marilynn. Must have been a very hard time for you losing both parents like that . My dad died when I was 13 and brother was 11 and my mother who wasn't the maternal type started taking holidays to England that got longer each time , till it was a holiday to Sweden instead


Marilyn and Sonja, hard losses to bear. Hugs to both of you.
Trying to send pics of yesterday's wildflower trip. Scenery lovely but not as dramatic as Saturday's trip. We were in the Southern Sierras not high country.
Well drats only find this pic. Will do detective work and see where in outer space other pics are!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene love pic of you and French friend.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Sonya 12 when my Dad died, no siblings. My Mom and I moved from Alberta to BC and lived with my Uncle and Family until my Mom got a job and then we got our own apartment.
> Things like that weren't talked about back then and after my Mom's passing I was told things that had already happened and it was kept from me. I was 20 when she passed, just before my first baby was due. Knowing what we know now with mental health I am sure she must have PTSD. The day she disappeared would have been my Dad's b-day and it was Thanksgiving. She had everything all planned out.


That's so sad, I'm glad you had your DH to lean on by then.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

hoping to show pic of high meadow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, I love the suggestion of the " Settle Inn"

Daralene, Desert Joy & Rookie thanks for sharing your travels with us, love hearing about other parts of the world & seeing photos.

Sam, technically challenged is much better than Dumb & much more accurate. I have taken classes but still never seem to really "catch on" to this stuff, I think a lot of it is you read or learn about it but then don't use it for gas & can't remember how by the time you need it????

Cathy, lovely ribbon stars, how will they be displayed?

Well, must get moving, have a 1001 things to get done today as well at trying to get everything watered so it doesn't die in the heat.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful picture though!


sassafras123 said:


> Marilyn and Sonja, hard losses to bear. Hugs to both of you.
> Trying to send pics of yesterday's wildflower trip. Scenery lovely but not as dramatic as Saturday's trip. We were in the Southern Sierras not high country.
> Well drats only find this pic. Will do detective work and see where in outer space other pics are!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wonderful picture though!


Have about 15 pages to read will go and read them later, finished my socks this morning at knitting group, no sewn the end in,perfect fit for me , nice and cosy might keep them on as it is cold and wet here says 16c/61f but I beg to differ feels like 10c/50f


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

The socks look fantastic.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, I've been MIA, just been busy helping take care of my aunt, and getting the gardening done, and then helping my neighbor with the community gardens. I hope that everyone has been doing fine, hopefully I'll be able to keep up next week, much better. 
Jeanette, how's Texas?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Agnes, pretty socks, well knit, nice heel.
Gwen, thank you.
Kaye, good to see your post.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, love ribbon stars.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Marilyn and Sonja, hard losses to bear. Hugs to both of you.
> Trying to send pics of yesterday's wildflower trip. Scenery lovely but not as dramatic as Saturday's trip. We were in the Southern Sierras not high country.
> Well drats only find this pic. Will do detective work and see where in outer space other pics are!


None-the-less it is great to see you Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The socks look fantastic.


I agree!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

For Gwen, progress on her Guernsey- I am working the back yoke.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For Gwen, progress on her Guernsey- I am working the back yoke.


looking great Julie :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> hoping to show pic of high meadow.


High meadow looks beautiful Joy and so do you . That is beautiful country that you have been exploring recently Joy .just walking there must give you an inner peace


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> looking great Julie :sm24:


Thank you Agnes!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Have about 15 pages to read will go and read them later, finished my socks this morning at knitting group, no sewn the end in,perfect fit for me , nice and cosy might keep them on as it is cold and wet here says 16c/61f but I beg to differ feels like 10c/50f


They look great Agnes , the heel is perfect , I was thinking of adding some socks to my Christmas list I might try these one with this heel


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you and that is one beautiful Guernsey. I am sure Gwen will treasure it.
Sonja, thank you. I do find nature healing and serene.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They look great Agnes , the heel is perfect , I was thinking of adding some socks to my Christmas list I might try these one with this heel


Thanks,toe up Sonja. I used the photo tutorial on Heidi Bears blog,(it's for [email protected] time but one at a time works fine) easy to follow and easy to remember what to do,can do pattern on instep stitches or with all the fancy pattern yarns now plain knitting works great,the stitch count on top down socks works just as well for these


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you and that is one beautiful Guernsey. I am sure Gwen will treasure it.
> Sonja, thank you. I do find nature healing and serene.


Thank you, Joy!
Nature is also awesome. Especially when you have mountains such as you've been tramping through.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Following all of you who lost your parents early. I guess I lost my dad as he deserted us when I was either 6 wks. Or 6 months, but that is different as you think of him as still alive off living somewhere. So sorry you lost them so early. It must be difficult when you have children and want to share it with them. I like to think they can see but I know that isn't the same thing. It's not easy to lose our parents, but when you are so young it is even worse.


I was 16 when my dad passed away. I had come home for the weekend from working at a camp when my brother walked in to tell us.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

These look so warm and pretty. Love the colors of the yarn.



agnescr said:


> Have about 15 pages to read will go and read them later, finished my socks this morning at knitting group, no sewn the end in,perfect fit for me , nice and cosy might keep them on as it is cold and wet here says 16c/61f but I beg to differ feels like 10c/50f


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Woohoo! Non-crocheter just made a crochet curly-Q! Off to make about 30 + more!
Doesn't take much to make me feel accomplished....LOL!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie this is just too beautiful! I will without a doubt sport the best looking sweater in Georgia! I will be the bomb of the grandmas for sure when I wear it this next winter. AND each time I wear it, it will be like a hug from you dear friend.


Lurker 2 said:


> For Gwen, progress on her Guernsey- I am working the back yoke.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo! Non-crocheter just made a crochet curly-Q! Off to make about 30 + more!
> Doesn't take much to make me feel accomplished....LOL!


Well done Gwen.... :sm24: :sm24: :sm02: :sm09:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Forgot to add this last week after all the talk about peonies the other week


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie this is just too beautiful! I will without a doubt sport the best looking sweater in Georgia! I will be the bomb of the grandmas for sure when I wear it this next winter. AND each time I wear it, it will be like a hug from you dear friend.


 :sm24: I just hope I've got the dimensions right! It is not yet far enough along for me to try it on!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Forgot to add this last week after all the talk about peonies the other week


Magnificent! I had a few Peonies in Christchurch- we don't get a heavy enough frost here for them to do well.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Magnificent! I had a few Peonies in Christchurch- we don't get a heavy enough frost here for them to do well.


14 bud in total on that one plant smells lovely


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> 14 bud in total on that one plant smells lovely


So you have the prospect of flowers for a while yet!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Daralene , we didn't get wet and today the sun had been out again
> Crocheting does seem to go quicker I'm now Galway through my 3rd blanket
> 
> Really been enjoying reading your posts along with the pictures , very interesting


You're knitting it in Ireland? LOL, gotta love predictive text!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> You're knitting it in Ireland? LOL, gotta love predictive text!


It does give cause for a lot of chuckles!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo! Non-crocheter just made a crochet curly-Q! Off to make about 30 + more!
> Doesn't take much to make me feel accomplished....LOL!


Well done Gwen it looks perfect, wonder if you will still be saying woohoo when you finish number 25 ????
I'm on strip number 5 of a baby blanket only 7 more to go I've give up for now and started a dress instead couldn't face another one of them strips tonight


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Forgot to add this last week after all the talk about peonies the other week


Beautiful peony Agnes . I just can't get one to grow


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> You're knitting it in Ireland? LOL, gotta love predictive text!


I wish , would love to go back to Ireland . At least it was not as bad as some of the words the iPad has tried to squeeze into my posts. ????


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful peony Agnes . I just can't get one to grow


That one was stolen from a garden plot that was left to go to waste, better rescued than abandoned :sm19:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Agnes, beautiful peonies. I love their look and smell. Had a red, a white and a pink peonies in my childhood garden.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> That one was stolen from a garden plot that was left to go to waste, better rescued than abandoned :sm19:


Not stolen rescued I've got a few of them


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> That one was stolen from a garden plot that was left to go to waste, better rescued than abandoned :sm19:


 :sm24: Waste not, want not! Or something like it!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It does give cause for a lot of chuckles!


Am so glad most sites now have edit on them ,have posted some howlers lol


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not stolen rescued I've got a few of them


Must say stolen since the garden's still officially belong to the flats


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Am so glad most sites now have edit on them ,have posted some howlers lol


It certainly does happen! To me it is usually when I am not fully awake, which reminds me I have a now cold cup of coffee, unconsumed!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Agnes, beautiful peonies. I love their look and smell. Had a red, a white and a pink peonies in my childhood garden.


That is pale pink oneJoy called Sarah Berhardt, hope to swap part of rootcorm for a bit red.plant need moved from present location as it gets battered by washing when it is windy
Loved your photos, lovely one of you x


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It certainly does happen! To me it is usually when I am not fully awake, which reminds me I have a now cold cup of coffee, unconsumed!


Me as well Julie, I have just nuked my last mug of coffee


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Fan said:


> I am quite conservative, so can imagine the looks I'd get, people would think I'm a daft old lady missing in action from local old folks home lol! I'm a bit too old for trendy these days.
> I know what you mean though, have seen fashion models wearing them backwards, and thought they looked plain silly, like little kids getting their clothing mixed up.


Long scarf draped over shoulders, tied loosely and draped over buttons


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Must say stolen since the gargens still officially belong to the flats


How did your doctors appointment go Agnes did they find out why you had low blood pressure ? 
I got my diagnosis completely wrong not asthma at all , was there quite a while and got quite a few things checked from my ears and throat , heart , lungs, stomach list goes on , my blood pressure was perfect always has been , I told her to come and check it when husband annoys me and see how perfect it is then , even got my temperature taken long time since I've had that done I'm thinking old style ones they used to stick under the tongue ????. 
Apparently I've got a reflux problem that's causing me all the breathlessness and coughing problems want to do another test so I have to go back


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> How did your doctors appointment go Agnes did they find out why you had low blood pressure ?
> I got my diagnosis completely wrong not asthma at all , was there quite a while and got quite a few things checked from my ears and throat , heart , lungs, stomach list goes on , my blood pressure was perfect always has been , I told her to come and check it when husband annoys me and see how perfect it is then , even got my temperature taken long time since I've had that done I'm thinking old style ones they used to stick under the tongue ????.
> Apparently I've got a reflux problem that's causing me all the breathlessness and coughing problems want to do another test so I have to go back


Reflux is awful. I deal with that on an ongoing basis. Not as bad as I was 6 years ago. I hope you can figure out what is triggering it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Me as well Julie, I have just nuked my last mug of coffee


Yes :sm24: I have just 'nuked' mine, and am warming my hands with it, as well as my belly!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Reflux is awful. I deal with that on an ongoing basis. Not as bad as I was 6 years ago. I hope you can figure out what is triggering it.


She wants to rule out a couple of things but apparently it could be stress related


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes :sm24: I have just 'nuked' mine, and am warming my hands with it, as well as my belly!


I sometimes do that when it's chilly . Is it cold there today Julie


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, I'm not surprised you have reflux problem with all the stress in your life. Take care. Might help to walk Miska more to relax in nature.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Small change in medication Sonja blood pressure 119/50(normal seems to be 120/80) didnt seem too concerened though it was hospital that said see doctor. go back in 2 weeks,though I did say I never feel 100% cant say exactly what is wrong but never feel well.........everything seems to be so dragged out these days

you too need to relax,did they suggest anything that might help with the reflux?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I sometimes do that when it's chilly . Is it cold there today Julie


To us it is- the thermometer in my bedroom reads 14 C, but the given maximum is only 13C- maybe the insulation is working! (as well as my heater). With July having begun the whole country is colder, often happens that way- but June has been exceptionally mild.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Small change in medication Sonja blood pressure 119/50(normal seems to be 120/80) didnt seem too concerened though it was hospital that said see doctor. go back in 2 weeks,though I did say I never feel 100% cant say exactly what is wrong but never feel well.........everything seems to be so dragged out these days
> 
> you too need to relax,did they suggest anything that might help with the reflux?


Sorry they've not found the problem, Agnes. (at least that is how I read it)


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry they've not found the problem, Agnes. (at least that is how I read it)


thats it exactly Julie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> thats it exactly Julie


 :sm25: Keep your chin up!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm25: Keep your chin up!


Aye just like everyone here in the TP, chin up grin and bear it :sm17:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Aye just like everyone here in the TP, chin up grin and bear it :sm17:


You have to make a decision to do that! not wallow in despair.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought this was interesting. i know - i am way behind - i will be on yet tonight. --- sam

http://www.straw.com/crystalpalaceyarns/patterns/regpatts4/yarnsA-G/cottwirl-TuniWashCloth.html


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Small change in medication Sonja blood pressure 119/50(normal seems to be 120/80) didnt seem too concerened though it was hospital that said see doctor. go back in 2 weeks,though I did say I never feel 100% cant say exactly what is wrong but never feel well.........everything seems to be so dragged out these days
> 
> you too need to relax,did they suggest anything that might help with the reflux?


I got a prescription for some type of medication can't remember what it's called 
Sorry to hear that you are not a 100% . I really dislike that feeling when you can't say that you are ill but don't feel well either ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> To us it is- the thermometer in my bedroom reads 14 C, but the given maximum is only 13C- maybe the insulation is working! (as well as my heater). With July having begun the whole country is colder, often happens that way- but June has been exceptionally mild.


I was wondering if the insulation was making a difference . Here we had a reasonable nice day till about 2 hours ago when it started raining .as I've got the widow open I can hear it I quite like the sound and smell of summer rain


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was wondering if the insulation was making a difference . Here we had a reasonable nice day till about 2 hours ago when it started raining .as I've got the widow open I can hear it I quite like the sound and smell of summer rain


It is great when everything gets that 'washed clean' smell!- Ringo came in quite damp around the undercarriage, but he'd had a good explore, rather than the quick excursion he makes when it is raining. Quite a lovely day, actually.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I wish , would love to go back to Ireland . At least it was not as bad as some of the words the iPad has tried to squeeze into my posts. ????


I was saying to someone the other day that I have managed to get a words added into my dictionary that shouldn't be there like whihc and she said one her friends had got a word that was insulting in to her KP dictionary so she was scared to post as it so often came up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was saying to someone the other day that I have managed to get a words added into my dictionary that shouldn't be there like whihc and she said one her friends had got a word that was insulting in to her KP dictionary so she was scared to post as it so often came up.


LOL!

BTW I am now in the last stage of calculating the water bill so I can pay it direct to Nasir, who has paid it, and I should from now on be getting email invoices.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> LOL!
> 
> BTW I am now in the last stage of calculating the water bill so I can pay it direct to Nasir, who has paid it, and I should from now on be getting email invoices.


I hope it is not as horrid as feared and first reported.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope it is not as horrid as feared and first reported.


I agree with you. Don't need to go further into debt.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope it is not as horrid as feared and first reported.


It does not look too fearsome- I've just got to go and hunt out my reading glasses, as the print is a bit tiny.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I agree with you. Don't need to go further into debt.


The amounts that the previous tenants had failed to pay are horrific!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The amounts that the previous tenants had failed to pay are horrific!


I suspected that was the situation from the beginning. They left the house in horrid condition as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I suspected that was the situation from the beginning. They left the house in horrid condition as well.


Especially the profane 'illustrations' we ended up painting over.

But it does feel like home now, and I'm not far from being really organised.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Especially the profane 'illustrations' we ended up painting over.
> 
> But it does feel like home now, and I'm not far from being really organised.


So glad that paint could cover such nonsense. Getting settled in takes a while. I am glad that it is feeling more like home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> So glad that paint could cover such nonsense. Getting settled in takes a while. I am glad that it is feeling more like home.


 :sm24: Thanks Mary! It does take a long time when you are a collector like me- I am getting help tomorrow morning to have my work station desk installed- then I will move the laptop, printer, and quite a lot of my knitting things through to the end room. It gets the sun all morning in Winter- much longer in Summer, the exercycle will go through, too, so my sitting room will be a lot less cluttered.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Thanks Mary! It does take a long time when you are a collector like me- I am getting help tomorrow morning to have my work station desk installed- then I will move the laptop, printer, and quite a lot of my knitting things through to the end room. It gets the sun all morning in Winter- much longer in Summer, the exercycle will go through, too, so my sitting room will be a lot less cluttered.


Wonderful. It is good to have that help as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Tsk, tsk...must send the blossom police after you then! LOL....they really are beautiful. I don't think I've ever seen peonies in person nor smelled them. The look quite large. Glad you "stole" them.


agnescr said:


> Must say stolen since the garden's still officially belong to the flats


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Wonderful. It is good to have that help as well.


Thanks.

I know that I am very fortunate!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, glad your insulation is good.
Agnes, healing energy sent your way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, glad your insulation is good.
> Agnes, healing energy sent your way.


 :sm24: Thanks Joy! Just have to get a bit of carpentry done to stop a few holes!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Forgot to add this last week after all the talk about peonies the other week


Beautiful & they smell so good, it's just sad they don't last longer


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I couldn't sleep so got up for a cup of tea and read on here. Must get back to bed as need to be up in the morning . Hope I can sleep this time. Take care all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She wants to rule out a couple of things but apparently it could be stress related


Gee, I don't know why you would be stressed???? Hope you get it resolved soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you are interested in knitting some dishcloths --- sam

https://www.pinterest.com/arvoeino/dishclothes-scrubbies/?utm_campaign=bprecs&e_t=d9cbe683846c4539bc595f85ea55a9a6&utm_medium=2004&utm_source=31&utm_content=31173491109757377


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> LOL!
> 
> BTW I am now in the last stage of calculating the water bill so I can pay it direct to Nasir, who has paid it, and I should from now on be getting email invoices.


I'm glad you finally got that bill straightened out. I hope you aren't too stressed getting it payed up.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Went exploring with friend. Drove from east side to west side of Sierras stopping frequently to take pics of flowers. So many, will have to look some up. Did see my favorite, snow plant, which is a bright red parasite plant it is really stunning when coming up in the snow, but pretty sans snow. Stopped for picnic lunch. Had quite a giggling fit trying to fit two 70+year old women in one hammock but did sort it out quite well and we meditated in hammock. Nice. Then took short walk up Brush Creek and soaked our feet in stream. Heavenly. Will post pics tomorrow. It was a wonderful day but 12 hours of exploring so I'm tired.


It sounds like a wonderful day! Too bad there wasn't someone to take video of the two of you trying to get into the hammock! Sleep well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> At least your uncle had a reasonable reason-not like making a left hander eat right handed because left was wrong.
> If I had not been able to use my right hand when I was younger I would easily have adapted but not so sure now.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Sonya 12 when my Dad died, no siblings. My Mom and I moved from Alberta to BC and lived with my Uncle and Family until my Mom got a job and then we got our own apartment.
> Things like that weren't talked about back then and after my Mom's passing I was told things that had already happened and it was kept from me. I was 20 when she passed, just before my first baby was due. Knowing what we know now with mental health I am sure she must have PTSD. The day she disappeared would have been my Dad's b-day and it was Thanksgiving. She had everything all planned out.


((((Mags))))


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Glad your Mom's toe is improving. Hope you get some results with your other appts.


Wednesday's appointments are routine. The one on the 11th is the one I am hoping will bring some change. Thanks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Remember me telling you all a while ago that I run a workshop at my volunteering... making stars out of ribbon in support of anti violence.?
> 
> Well here is a photo of what we have made so far.....


Pretty! Pattern please?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope they can get things sorted out for you and the sooner the better. Glad you aren't as tired. Energy is such a gift. Hope mom's toe clears up soon and glad it is improving.
> 
> Well, I really must get off and start getting ready. We are paying $14 Euro a day for Internet. It might get refunded at the end since we joined Hilton Honors, but that remains to be seen. Can't help visiting with y'all.
> 
> Rookie, safe travels home.


Thank you.

I am so enjoying your posts of all your travels and the photos! You look great!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Technically challenged here for sure...We always need help.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have just booked to go to Sydney next Tuesday for a week returning Wednesday the next week. I've been thinking of getting away for a week for a while. When talking to Mum the other day she mentioned going to my brothers in Sydney and I suddenly realised that I could go there and stay with him. He works long hours so I will get plenty of me time but will also get the chance to catch up with him. I will have a full 7 days there. Will catch up with Denise (Nicho) at some point.


Have fun. Enjoy the me time and give Denise hugs for all of us you will miss Elizabeth but will enjoy the time away from the renovations.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's a picture of the yarn I dyed yesterday. Have no idea what I'll make with it yet. I like it though not totally what I was going for.
> Will knit up a sample of each to see what the colors do; so hard to tell just in the skein. The darker of the three is a deep green/brownish....not what I was going for but fun to experiment.


Pretty!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, I'm glad you are finally getting settled & comfortable in your new place.

I think I'm finally organized. I spent all day doing laundry, cleaning & getting everything watered. I hope everything survives while I'm gone.
Neil took Kimber to the trainer today???? We tried to talk him out of it but he insisted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you finally got that bill straightened out. I hope you aren't too stressed getting it payed up.


Thanks, Bonnie, it is a major relief- fortunately my water usage is not excessive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I'm glad you are finally getting settled & comfortable in your new place.
> 
> I think I'm finally organized. I spent all day doing laundry, cleaning & getting everything watered. I hope everything survives while I'm gone.
> Neil took Kimber to the trainer today???? We tried to talk him out of it but he insisted.


Thanks Bonnie.
It is taking quite a lot of sorting and culling of what I am attempting to store.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Have about 15 pages to read will go and read them later, finished my socks this morning at knitting group, no sewn the end in,perfect fit for me , nice and cosy might keep them on as it is cold and wet here says 16c/61f but I beg to differ feels like 10c/50f


Those socks are smashing!!!!!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's a picture of the yarn I dyed yesterday. Have no idea what I'll make with it yet. I like it though not totally what I was going for.
> Will knit up a sample of each to see what the colors do; so hard to tell just in the skein. The darker of the three is a deep green/brownish....not what I was going for but fun to experiment.


My dream had long been to do some spinning and dyeing. Look forward to seeing what the knitted pieces look like. You are a woman of many talents, Gwen!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you. So hoping you get answers and can get to feeling better.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is great when everything gets that 'washed clean' smell!- Ringo came in quite damp around the undercarriage, but he'd had a good explore, rather than the quick excursion he makes when it is raining. Quite a lovely day, actually.


Mishka likes to lay under her favourite bush when it's raining stretches right out and goes to sleep , I think it cools her right down . Husband tries to shout her in but she just keeps her eyes shut and ignores him 
It's her birthday today so she is now outside with a big bone . I'm hoping she sticks to her favourite hiding place and does not go any where near my plants which she has been really good about and not touched


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I was saying to someone the other day that I have managed to get a words added into my dictionary that shouldn't be there like whihc and she said one her friends had got a word that was insulting in to her KP dictionary so she was scared to post as it so often came up.


Haven't got any real bad words in mine just a mixture of Swedish as I sometimes accidently get the Swedish keyboard up instead of English 
Is there no way of getting rid of the word from the dictionary ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> LOL!
> 
> BTW I am now in the last stage of calculating the water bill so I can pay it direct to Nasir, who has paid it, and I should from now on be getting email invoices.


That is good news Julie it has dragged on for long enough . Hopefully not a huge bill


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Thanks Mary! It does take a long time when you are a collector like me- I am getting help tomorrow morning to have my work station desk installed- then I will move the laptop, printer, and quite a lot of my knitting things through to the end room. It gets the sun all morning in Winter- much longer in Summer, the exercycle will go through, too, so my sitting room will be a lot less cluttered.


Sounds like a lovely place to work in Julie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> I couldn't sleep so got up for a cup of tea and read on here. Must get back to bed as need to be up in the morning . Hope I can sleep this time. Take care all.


Hope you managed to get back to sleep Mary


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mishka likes to lay under her favourite bush when it's raining stretches right out and goes to sleep , I think it cools her right down . Husband tries to shout her in but she just keeps her eyes shut and ignores him
> It's her birthday today so she is now outside with a big bone . I'm hoping she sticks to her favourite hiding place and does not go any where near my plants which she has been really good about and not touched


lol!
Happy Birthday Mishka! I hope the good behaviour continues!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is good news Julie it has dragged on for long enough . Hopefully not a huge bill


It is a lot less than it might have been, especially if I had paid on the meter that they first billed me for.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like a lovely place to work in Julie


It will be good- I am looking forward to what we can achieve tomorrow!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I love the suggestion of the " Settle Inn"
> 
> Daralene, Desert Joy & Rookie thanks for sharing your travels with us, love hearing about other parts of the world & seeing photos.
> 
> ...


All around Austalia groups of people are making them until after Christmas ... the project is called "one million stars" and they will all get sent up to Brisbane, Queensland where the Commonwealth Games people will spend next year making a display to be at the 2018 Commonwealth Games.

I see on their FB page that there are groups from US making them as well.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Mishka!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Have fun. Enjoy the me time and give Denise hugs for all of us you will miss Elizabeth but will enjoy the time away from the renovations.


Elizabeth will be away for some of those days- though she is going to Sicily the day I get back so I won't see her for about 3 weeks-she will sure have changed in that time. Tomorrow will probably be the last time until 27th at the earliest so almost 4 weeks.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Still not very encouraging news about Erin. I got this from my niece this morning.....

"Erin had another 10 hour operation yesterday to put a stent in her heart as an artery was blocked. The doctors have said there's now no more they can do in regards to surgery on her heart, so they are hoping this will help her lungs too, but the stents don't grow with the baby so this will mean further operations. They said they wouldn't normally do this in a baby as young as 3 weeks old, but didn't have any other option. She's back on the ecmo machine so hoping she can rest now without anything else going wrong and try to recover from this terrible start she's had."

She's obviously a wee fighter, but how long can she keep going? Her mum and dad are staying in the Ronald McDonald house near the hospital and her big brother (he's 3) is being looked after by his grandparents. My heart goes out to all of them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Happy Birthday Mishka!


Clever Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Still not very encouraging news about Erin. I got this from my niece this morning.....
> 
> "Erin had another 10 hour operation yesterday to put a stent in her heart as an artery was blocked. The doctors have said there's now no more they can do in regards to surgery on her heart, so they are hoping this will help her lungs too, but the stents don't grow with the baby so this will mean further operations. They said they wouldn't normally do this in a baby as young as 3 weeks old, but didn't have any other option. She's back on the ecmo machine so hoping she can rest now without anything else going wrong and try to recover from this terrible start she's had."
> 
> She's obviously a wee fighter, but how long can she keep going? Her mum and dad are staying in the Ronald McDonald house near the hospital and her big brother (he's 3) is being looked after by his grandparents. My heart goes out to all of them.


Oh Kate, poor darling tiny battler. Prayers continuing for Erin.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie this is just too beautiful! I will without a doubt sport the best looking sweater in Georgia! I will be the bomb of the grandmas for sure when I wear it this next winter. AND each time I wear it, it will be like a hug from you dear friend.


You sure will!

Well done on the icord also. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Haven't got any real bad words in mine just a mixture of Swedish as I sometimes accidently get the Swedish keyboard up instead of English
> Is there no way of getting rid of the word from the dictionary ?


Anglea thought she had done it but couldn't remember how. She was going to let me know but I haven't heard from her. One day I'll get organised and ask Admin as I think it is KP not computer. Tried to look at Word but can't do that either. I too am 'technologically challenged'.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a lot less than it might have been, especially if I had paid on the meter that they first billed me for.


What a relief that things have been sorted- and you don't have to pay most of it. And that the meter is now sorted out.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> LOL!
> 
> BTW I am now in the last stage of calculating the water bill so I can pay it direct to Nasir, who has paid it, and I should from now on be getting email invoices.


 :sm24: So the end of the saga is near?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, I'm not surprised you have reflux problem with all the stress in your life. Take care. Might help to walk Miska more to relax in nature.


I am not surprised either. Take care. I hope the new medication helps.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Thanks Mary! It does take a long time when you are a collector like me- I am getting help tomorrow morning to have my work station desk installed- then I will move the laptop, printer, and quite a lot of my knitting things through to the end room. It gets the sun all morning in Winter- much longer in Summer, the exercycle will go through, too, so my sitting room will be a lot less cluttered.


Great to hear that someone is helping you will all of that. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> What a relief that things have been sorted- and you don't have to pay most of it. And that the meter is now sorted out.


It sure is a relief! 
And now it really is time I was heading to bed!
I am expecting the 'construction crew' at 8 -30 in the morning.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Still not very encouraging news about Erin. I got this from my niece this morning.....
> 
> "Erin had another 10 hour operation yesterday to put a stent in her heart as an artery was blocked. The doctors have said there's now no more they can do in regards to surgery on her heart, so they are hoping this will help her lungs too, but the stents don't grow with the baby so this will mean further operations. They said they wouldn't normally do this in a baby as young as 3 weeks old, but didn't have any other option. She's back on the ecmo machine so hoping she can rest now without anything else going wrong and try to recover from this terrible start she's had."
> 
> She's obviously a wee fighter, but how long can she keep going? Her mum and dad are staying in the Ronald McDonald house near the hospital and her big brother (he's 3) is being looked after by his grandparents. My heart goes out to all of them.


How terrible for the family. The 3 year old won't understand what is happening and yet what are the parents meant to do? Little Erin needs them- and they need to be there as they have no idea how long they will have her for. She sure is a battler but as you say you wonder how much longer she can fight for.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: So the end of the saga is near?


Paid last year's bill, just got to locate where the money is for this year- I know it's safe, just not in my bank account.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Great to hear that someone is helping you will all of that. :sm11:


It is really good, I am looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Pretty! Pattern please?


This is the u tube video ....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Happy Birthday Mishka!


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a lot less than it might have been, especially if I had paid on the meter that they first billed me for.


Well that us definitley good news and finally you can put all the stress of worrying about this stupid bill behind you . Don't forget to take a picture of your craft room would love to see it


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth will be away for some of those days- though she is going to Sicily the day I get back so I won't see her for about 3 weeks-she will sure have changed in that time. Tomorrow will probably be the last time until 27th at the earliest so almost 4 weeks.


Have a great time in Sydney and I hope the family have a wonderful trip to Sicily.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Happy Birthday Mishka!


Love it thanks Kate ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well that us definitley good news and finally you can put all the stress of worrying about this stupid bill behind you . Don't forget to take a picture of your craft room would love to see it


Thanks Sonja!
I can feel the load lifting, bit by bit!
I'll have to see what I can do- had not thought of it as a photo opportunity!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth will be away for some of those days- though she is going to Sicily the day I get back so I won't see her for about 3 weeks-she will sure have changed in that time. Tomorrow will probably be the last time until 27th at the earliest so almost 4 weeks.


You will have to get some extra cuddles to last you through July . Hope you have a nice time Margaret and I hope your daughter and family have a nice time in Sicily too


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

An adorable set, Sonja - love the little shoes!


Swedenme said:


> I should have a sore bottom the amount of times I have been kicked of this site today ð±
> Im sure I've missed a chunk of posts but I'm giving up trying to read for a while will try later , just wanted to post a picture of what I've been doing , wasn't to keen on the way the top turned out but it's growing on me
> Off to take the dog for a walk , got a feeling I'm going to get soaking wet as there are big grey clouds gathering


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Still not very encouraging news about Erin. I got this from my niece this morning.....
> 
> "Erin had another 10 hour operation yesterday to put a stent in her heart as an artery was blocked. The doctors have said there's now no more they can do in regards to surgery on her heart, so they are hoping this will help her lungs too, but the stents don't grow with the baby so this will mean further operations. They said they wouldn't normally do this in a baby as young as 3 weeks old, but didn't have any other option. She's back on the ecmo machine so hoping she can rest now without anything else going wrong and try to recover from this terrible start she's had."
> 
> She's obviously a wee fighter, but how long can she keep going? Her mum and dad are staying in the Ronald McDonald house near the hospital and her big brother (he's 3) is being looked after by his grandparents. My heart goes out to all of them.


 For someone so young she is definitely strong and a fighter I'm hoping and hoping that she wins this fight . The rest will hopefully help her little body to start healing


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh Kate, poor darling tiny battler. Prayers continuing for Erin.


From me too.....


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love this pic, sassafras!


sassafras123 said:


> Marilyn and Sonja, hard losses to bear. Hugs to both of you.
> Trying to send pics of yesterday's wildflower trip. Scenery lovely but not as dramatic as Saturday's trip. We were in the Southern Sierras not high country.
> Well drats only find this pic. Will do detective work and see where in outer space other pics are!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Such talent you have, Julie!


Lurker 2 said:


> For Gwen, progress on her Guernsey- I am working the back yoke.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Prayers for all...so distressing.


KateB said:


> Still not very encouraging news about Erin. I got this from my niece this morning.....
> 
> "Erin had another 10 hour operation yesterday to put a stent in her heart as an artery was blocked. The doctors have said there's now no more they can do in regards to surgery on her heart, so they are hoping this will help her lungs too, but the stents don't grow with the baby so this will mean further operations. They said they wouldn't normally do this in a baby as young as 3 weeks old, but didn't have any other option. She's back on the ecmo machine so hoping she can rest now without anything else going wrong and try to recover from this terrible start she's had."
> 
> She's obviously a wee fighter, but how long can she keep going? Her mum and dad are staying in the Ronald McDonald house near the hospital and her big brother (he's 3) is being looked after by his grandparents. My heart goes out to all of them.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Clever Kate!


Not me, my friend Mr Google!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> What a relief that things have been sorted- and you don't have to pay most of it. And that the meter is now sorted out.


 :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am not surprised either. Take care. I hope the new medication helps.


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Any idea how many stars you have now, Sugar (or did miss that?)?


sugarsugar said:


> This is the u tube video ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> How terrible for the family. The 3 year old won't understand what is happening and yet what are the parents meant to do? Little Erin needs them- and they need to be there as they have no idea how long they will have her for. She sure is a battler but as you say you wonder how much longer she can fight for.


The hospital have said they would like one of the parents there at all times, so they are working it between them. Because the mum has had a section she can't drive just now, and that's another complication as the grandparents live 30 miles away so they have to bring the 3year old to see his mum. I so hope that Erin makes it, but it makes you wonder if they had not known before she was born that there was a problem, would the wee one have had to suffer all of this? Please God it will all be worth it in the end.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Any idea how many stars you have now, Sugar (or did miss that?)?
> 
> That is a great idea.


No I dont know, but I am guessing maybe 6-700 so far. Of course I will be the lucky one to count them towards the end of the year. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> The hospital have said they would like one of the parents there at all times, so they are working it between them. Because the mum has had a section she can't drive just now, and that's another complication as the grandparents live 30 miles away so they have to bring the 3year old to see his mum. I so hope that Erin makes it, but it makes you wonder if they had not known before she was born that there was a problem, would the wee one have had to suffer all of this? Please God it will all be worth it in the end.


It's a tough one knowing how much to do for them isn't it? Is all her suffering worth it? Especially if she doesn't make it. But how hard would it be to refuse treatment.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I am not surprised either. Take care. I hope the new medication helps.


Thank you I hope so too .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> An adorable set, Sonja - love the little shoes!


Thank you April


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tsk, tsk...must send the blossom police after you then! LOL....they really are beautiful. I don't think I've ever seen peonies in person nor smelled them. The look quite large. Glad you "stole" them.


the flowers tend to be over 6 inches across Gwen and it is a very delicate scent


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Thanks Mary! It does take a long time when you are a collector like me- I am getting help tomorrow morning to have my work station desk installed- then I will move the laptop, printer, and quite a lot of my knitting things through to the end room. It gets the sun all morning in Winter- much longer in Summer, the exercycle will go through, too, so my sitting room will be a lot less cluttered.


Good that you are getting things sorted as to where you want them Julie and that the water rates have been worked out at long last x


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, glad your insulation is good.
> Agnes, healing energy sent your way.


thanks Joy x


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wish I could say Brantley is on his way!


Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Thanks Joy! Just have to get a bit of carpentry done to stop a few holes!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

machriste said:


> My dream had long been to do some spinning and dyeing. Look forward to seeing what the knitted pieces look like. You are a woman of many talents, Gwen!


I have to say I am in agreement with you,loved the blue yarn and would especially love to learn to spin but nobody anywhere near me teaches spinning


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Why thank you Marilyn. Certainly not a master of any but I do have fun and that's what is most important to me.


machriste said:


> My dream had long been to do some spinning and dyeing. Look forward to seeing what the knitted pieces look like. You are a woman of many talents, Gwen!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Haven't got any real bad words in mine just a mixture of Swedish as I sometimes accidently get the Swedish keyboard up instead of English
> Is there no way of getting rid of the word from the dictionary ?


I get strange words in my dictionary when I try to use Scottish words, it changes them when I type in wee, braw,bairns, dreich, baffies, and a few others :sm02: :sm17:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

machriste said:


> Those socks are smashing!!!!!


thanks x
second time I have used that colourway so enough left over to do another pair :sm02:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kate you always find the best "cards" to post! Perfect!


KateB said:


> Happy Birthday Mishka!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

God bless this family.


KateB said:


> Still not very encouraging news about Erin. I got this from my niece this morning.....
> 
> "Erin had another 10 hour operation yesterday to put a stent in her heart as an artery was blocked. The doctors have said there's now no more they can do in regards to surgery on her heart, so they are hoping this will help her lungs too, but the stents don't grow with the baby so this will mean further operations. They said they wouldn't normally do this in a baby as young as 3 weeks old, but didn't have any other option. She's back on the ecmo machine so hoping she can rest now without anything else going wrong and try to recover from this terrible start she's had."
> 
> She's obviously a wee fighter, but how long can she keep going? Her mum and dad are staying in the Ronald McDonald house near the hospital and her big brother (he's 3) is being looked after by his grandparents. My heart goes out to all of them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Is this crew to work on the ramp? Or is this to build the other house you've mention before? Sure hope it is the ramp.


Lurker 2 said:


> It sure is a relief!
> And now it really is time I was heading to bed!
> I am expecting the 'construction crew' at 8 -30 in the morning.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> Still not very encouraging news about Erin. I got this from my niece this morning.....
> 
> "Erin had another 10 hour operation yesterday to put a stent in her heart as an artery was blocked. The doctors have said there's now no more they can do in regards to surgery on her heart, so they are hoping this will help her lungs too, but the stents don't grow with the baby so this will mean further operations. They said they wouldn't normally do this in a baby as young as 3 weeks old, but didn't have any other option. She's back on the ecmo machine so hoping she can rest now without anything else going wrong and try to recover from this terrible start she's had."
> 
> She's obviously a wee fighter, but how long can she keep going? Her mum and dad are staying in the Ronald McDonald house near the hospital and her big brother (he's 3) is being looked after by his grandparents. My heart goes out to all of them.


bad start to life for this wee one but she has been a fighter so far, may she continue that way, thoughts and best wishes to her and her whole family xx


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ditto on both!


Swedenme said:


> Well that us definitley good news and finally you can put all the stress of worrying about this stupid bill behind you . Don't forget to take a picture of your craft room would love to see it


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also would love to learn to spin. I did get a nice drop needle at the last KAP in Ohio but fingers just aren't cooperating as I'd hoped they would. There was a LYS here that also taught spinning classes but it closed to glad I never got a wheel. Maybe one day...like I need another hobby!



agnescr said:


> I have to say I am in agreement with you,loved the blue yarn and would especially love to learn to spin but nobody anywhere near me teaches spinning


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> I get strange words in my dictionary when I try to use Scottish words, it changes them when I type in wee, braw,bairns, dreich, baffies, and a few others :sm02: :sm17:


Understood the first 3 bairns is almost the same in Swedish barn or barnen but the last 2 baffled me


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> This is the u tube video ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24:


add my birthday wishes too :sm24:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Sonja!
> I can feel the load lifting, bit by bit!
> I'll have to see what I can do- had not thought of it as a photo opportunity!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


tut Julie you know we love photos lol


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> The hospital have said they would like one of the parents there at all times, so they are working it between them. Because the mum has had a section she can't drive just now, and that's another complication as the grandparents live 30 miles away so they have to bring the 3year old to see his mum. I so hope that Erin makes it, but it makes you wonder if they had not known before she was born that there was a problem, would the wee one have had to suffer all of this? Please God it will all be worth it in the end.


Have they put bonding squares with her Kate?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Understood the first 3 bairns is almost the same in Swedish barn or barnen but the last 2 baffled me


braw...lovely
bairns....children
baffies..... slippers/soft dancing shoes
dreich......A combination of dull, overcast, drizzly, cold, misty and miserable weather. At least 4 of the above adjectives must apply before the weather is truly dreich


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is a damp start to the day here. Very ight it falling and since we had another heavy storm last night it is pretty wet outsie. I'm not complaining as it mean I don't hve to water the tomatoes. Do hope it clears up by noon as I have to take Alice in for her next round of puppy shots. Can't wait to see how much weight she has put on; certainly feels like it has double in the last 3 weeks. 

Sitting out on the deck to ink my coffee in the morning has become morning ritual now. Really enjoy listening to the birds and have see some beautiful ones. I do have my phone with me to try and catch a few pictues but not been fast enough yet. Yesterday there was a beautiful pair of bright yellow with black head and wings (think I've remembered the markings correctly) that I don't recall having seen before. It was too far away to get a good picture and moved around quite fast. Hmmm....perhaps I will become a birdwatcher? Doubt it, though hearing the different calls is nice first thing in the morning. O
Off to check the digest and make some more curly Q's. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Such talent you have, Julie!


Thank you so much! I do enjoy making Ganseys!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Not me, my friend Mr Google!


It's still clever Kate for knowing how to tame Mr Google!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> The hospital have said they would like one of the parents there at all times, so they are working it between them. Because the mum has had a section she can't drive just now, and that's another complication as the grandparents live 30 miles away so they have to bring the 3year old to see his mum. I so hope that Erin makes it, but it makes you wonder if they had not known before she was born that there was a problem, would the wee one have had to suffer all of this? Please God it will all be worth it in the end.


Had it shown in the Ultra Sounds?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> braw...lovely
> bairns....children
> baffies..... slippers
> dreich......A combination of dull, overcast, drizzly, cold, misty and miserable weather. At least 4 of the above adjectives must apply before the weather is truly dreich


I got the first one wrong too I always thought it meant really cold weather wise


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Someone is trying to stop me from cleaning the floor . I've got her well trained she knows I would rather be knitting


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good that you are getting things sorted as to where you want them Julie and that the water rates have been worked out at long last x


Indeed it is good, Agnes, It is interesting how not seeing something for 18 months - because it is packed away- makes it easier to be hard-hearted and send it to the Hospice Shop.
It is quite an amazing feeling to be getting on top of the Water Bill- next thing is to see how it goes from here on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wish I could say Brantley is on his way!


Our Power Ball is at $30,000,000.00, but I am NOT buying a ticket, my cash is ear-marked for other things- I'll have to leave it to Brantley to win your Lotto!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Is this crew to work on the ramp? Or is this to build the other house you've mention before? Sure hope it is the ramp.


Sadly, no! This is a Service Project from Church- I swiped a whole lot of timber that had been a bed base when the Punjabis did their weekend flit, last year- I have the brethren geared up to construct a base for my workstation/desk top- the original mdf structure was swiped from under the house along with my petrol cans and my little portable workbench- this would have been while the gate was not lockable, or perhaps even before the fence was built.
No word yet about the Granny Flat or the ramp.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

These photos made me laugh! Wonder what she was telling in the second photo?

I just walked into the house and dear sweet Alice had managed to push through the doggie gate into my craft room. How did I know? This was wound around the sofa, recliner, coffee table and over half the living room floor. Should have take a picture of it there but was too aggravated trying to unwind it from the furniture. Note to self: have DH fix the gate so this doesn't happen again. Alie is in the dog house behaviorally speaking. Naughty Alice! At least it wasn't the yarn I had dyed!



Swedenme said:


> Someone is trying to stop me from cleaning the floor . I've got her well trained she knows I would rather be knitting


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay....time to feed the dogs and get dressed. Will TTYL.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> ditto on both!


 :sm24: :sm23: :sm24: :sm23: :sm16: I'll see what I can do!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> tut Julie you know we love photos lol


I suppose I ought to by now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Someone is trying to stop me from cleaning the floor . I've got her well trained she knows I would rather be knitting


lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lovely to see such 'character' shots of her, Sonja!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> These photos made me laugh! Wonder what she was telling in the second photo?
> 
> I just walked into the house and dear sweet Alice had managed to push through the doggie gate into my craft room. How did I know? This was wound around the sofa, recliner, coffee table and over half the living room floor. Should have take a picture of it there but was too aggravated trying to unwind it from the furniture. Note to self: have DH fix the gate so this doesn't happen again. Alie is in the dog house behaviorally speaking. Naughty Alice! At least it wasn't the yarn I had dyed!


Oh dear oh dearie me!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sadly, no! This is a Service Project from Church- I swiped a whole lot of timber that had been a bed base when the Punjabis did their weekend flit, last year- I have the brethren geared up to construct a base for my workstation/desk top- the original mdf structure was swiped from under the house along with my petrol cans and my little portable workbench- this would have been while the gate was not lockable, or perhaps even before the fence was built.
> No word yet about the Granny Flat or the ramp.


Why can't people leave items alone that don't belong to them . It's not as if you had left it out on the kerbside it was tucked away under the house . I'm quite lucky that way if things get left out they are still there the next day 
One of my neighbours has her little grandson living with her and all his toys including his bike are just there no fence protecting them and nothing had ever gone missing


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> These photos made me laugh! Wonder what she was telling in the second photo?
> 
> I just walked into the house and dear sweet Alice had managed to push through the doggie gate into my craft room. How did I know? This was wound around the sofa, recliner, coffee table and over half the living room floor. Should have take a picture of it there but was too aggravated trying to unwind it from the furniture. Note to self: have DH fix the gate so this doesn't happen again. Alie is in the dog house behaviorally speaking. Naughty Alice! At least it wasn't the yarn I had dyed!


Oh oh did she give you her paw and a sad look as if to say sorry . I can leave my knitting and yarn anywhere and mishka won't touch it now if I could just get the men in the house not to touch it I'll be happy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> All around Austalia groups of people are making them until after Christmas ... the project is called "one million stars" and they will all get sent up to Brisbane, Queensland where the Commonwealth Games people will spend next year making a display to be at the 2018 Commonwealth Games.
> 
> I see on their FB page that there are groups from US making them as well.


 :sm24: should be a beautiful display


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth will be away for some of those days- though she is going to Sicily the day I get back so I won't see her for about 3 weeks-she will sure have changed in that time. Tomorrow will probably be the last time until 27th at the earliest so almost 4 weeks.


You will sure miss her & there will be big changes in a month


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Still not very encouraging news about Erin. I got this from my niece this morning.....
> "Erin had another 10 hour operation yesterday to put a stent in her heart as an artery was blocked. The doctors have said there's now no more they can do in regards to surgery on her heart, so they are hoping this will help her lungs too, but the stents don't grow with the baby so this will mean further operations. They said they wouldn't normally do this in a baby as young as 3 weeks old, but didn't have any other option. She's back on the ecmo machine so hoping she can rest now without anything else going wrong and try to recover from this terrible start she's had."
> She's obviously a wee fighter, but how long can she keep going? Her mum and dad are staying in the Ronald McDonald house near the hospital and her big brother (he's 3) is being looked after by his grandparents. My heart goes out to all of them.


That poor family, Ronald McDnald house is certainly a Godsend to families in those situations.
I hope the Ecmo does the trick


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, cute card. Praying for Erin and family.
Mishka, Happy Birthday, be a good dog.
Sugar, thank you for you tube on star.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lovely to see such 'character' shots of her, Sonja!


Wish I knew how to post videos because it's very comical when she starts talking especially when you are trying to have a conversation and she decides to join in ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Aprilone, thank you. Incidentally does your moniker have anything to do with April Fool's Day?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's a tough one knowing how much to do for them isn't it? Is all her suffering worth it? Especially if she doesn't make it. But how hard would it be to refuse treatment.


So true. I also wonder sometimes if they go too far. When my youngest was in PICU with whooping cough, there were 2 kids in there, one almost 2 1/2 & other 3 who had great complications as babies, both were permanently on ventilators & would never go home. The one was a twin who came to visit while we were there, he was blind & couldn't walk or talk due to severe CP. I wondered if technology really did the family any favors by keeping them alive. Am I a bad person?
When I first started working any child born before 28 weeks was given comfort care but by the time I left Sasktoon, they moved Heaven & Earth to keep all alive, sometimes for months of torture only to die. So hard on the families


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Have they put bonding squares with her Kate?


.?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, love the 'rude on Mishka's face! 
Gwen, oh dear, glad it wasn't your hand dyed yarn. I have been there, more than once, unfortunately, with Maya.
Al just left to go to garage sales. Think I will wash kitchen floor while he is gone. He sits at the computer in the kitchen a lot of the day.
Daralene, I am enjoying Moncolla book. Thank you. 
Rookie, any update on Jynx? I haven't seen her on Facebook.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> These photos made me laugh! Wonder what she was telling in the second photo?
> 
> I just walked into the house and dear sweet Alice had managed to push through the doggie gate into my craft room. How did I know? This was wound around the sofa, recliner, coffee table and over half the living room floor. Should have take a picture of it there but was too aggravated trying to unwind it from the furniture. Note to self: have DH fix the gate so this doesn't happen again. Alie is in the dog house behaviorally speaking. Naughty Alice! At least it wasn't the yarn I had dyed!


Maybe she was trying to set up a security system? Last time GD was here, she wound yarn around all the livingroom furniture & thats what she said she was doing :sm06: There is a ball of old yarn in the toy box she plays with, it's been tangled & re rolled a dozen times. Every time I threaten it's hitting the garbage but she as such fun I can't do it.

That looks like what you dyed yesterday? I hope it's still usable


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> .?


lots of baby care units now use bonding squares, they are usually 4 inch knitted or crocheted squares one goes in mums bra one goes with baby, then swapped over when mum visits, so that there is always the smell of each with the other....they seem to have been a great success, we have done many with our knitting group for various hospitals and they are always in great demand


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's a tough one knowing how much to do for them isn't it? Is all her suffering worth it? Especially if she doesn't make it. But how hard would it be to refuse treatment.


Exactly.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Have they put bonding squares with her Kate?


Sorry, don't know what they are Agnes?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> braw...lovely
> bairns....children
> baffies..... slippers/soft dancing shoes
> dreich......A combination of dull, overcast, drizzly, cold, misty and miserable weather. At least 4 of the above adjectives must apply before the weather is truly dreich


Dreich (pronounced dree...then the Scottish "ch" as in loch, "ck" is near to it) is such a great descriptive word and often sums up our weather exactly! Your explanation is spot on. :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry, don't know what they are Agnes?


lots of baby care units now use bonding squares, they are usually 4 inch knitted or crocheted squares one goes in mums bra one goes with baby, then swapped over when mum visits, so that there is always the smell of each with the other....they seem to have been a great success, we have done many with our knitting group for various hospitals and they are always in great demand

seems to be a great comfort to both mum and baby....suppose it would work well between baby and dad as well.all to do with smell and comfort
should have added works well especially if the parents cant hold baby


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> Dreich (pronounced dree...then the Scottish "ch" as in loch, "ck" is near to it) is such a great descriptive word and often sums up our weather exactly!


and exactly what we have today.... :sm03: :sm16: :sm19: :sm25:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So true. I also wonder sometimes if they go too far. When my youngest was in PICU with whooping cough, there were 2 kids in there, one almost 2 1/2 & other 3 who had great complications as babies, both were permanently on ventilators & would never go home. The one was a twin who came to visit while we were there, he was blind & couldn't walk or talk due to severe CP. I wondered if technology really did the family any favors by keeping them alive. Am I a bad person?
> When I first started working any child born before 28 weeks was given comfort care but by the time I left Sasktoon, they moved Heaven & Earth to keep all alive, sometimes for months of torture only to die. So hard on the families


Vicky and I were discussing the ethics here the other day. How far do you go for the child. But if nothing had been done for the 28 weekers no progress would have been made. And the long term outcomes are so much better even for those even earlier now. 
So where does care for the individual and the potential benefits for others balance out?
Or the terrible effects of chemo on kids. Now the large majority can be cured in part because of the experiences of the children before them. 
Of corse it isn't only the medical profession but the parents As well but they are influenced by the medical staff.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Had it shown in the Ultra Sounds?


Yes, but they hadn't realised just how bad it was. Original plan was to wait until she was 3 months old then operate, but unfortunately it hasn't worked out that way.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Indeed it is good, Agnes, It is interesting how not seeing something for 18 months - because it is packed away- makes it easier to be hard-hearted and send it to the Hospice Shop.
> It is quite an amazing feeling to be getting on top of the Water Bill- next thing is to see how it goes from here on.


Hopefully your luck is on the turn, Julie, and not before time!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> These photos made me laugh! Wonder what she was telling in the second photo?
> 
> I just walked into the house and dear sweet Alice had managed to push through the doggie gate into my craft room. How did I know? This was wound around the sofa, recliner, coffee table and over half the living room floor. Should have take a picture of it there but was too aggravated trying to unwind it from the furniture. Note to self: have DH fix the gate so this doesn't happen again. Alie is in the dog house behaviorally speaking. Naughty Alice! At least it wasn't the yarn I had dyed!


oh gwen thank goodness it wasn't your newly dyed yarn...will you be able to untangle it?.......I often get that job from friends, i find it relaxing to untangle yarn


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I got an email with this link this morning, I think it would make really pretty sweater cuffs.

https://patternduchess.leadpages.co/f/167614aa5239c5-14776fb46639c5/1445b9f5128bac-TSd1658hTYa7SpW3kQYfG/diagonal-ribbing-from-1959-by-pattern-duchess.pdf


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So true. I also wonder sometimes if they go too far. When my youngest was in PICU with whooping cough, there were 2 kids in there, one almost 2 1/2 & other 3 who had great complications as babies, both were permanently on ventilators & would never go home. The one was a twin who came to visit while we were there, he was blind & couldn't walk or talk due to severe CP. I wondered if technology really did the family any favors by keeping them alive. Am I a bad person?
> When I first started working any child born before 28 weeks was given comfort care but by the time I left Sasktoon, they moved Heaven & Earth to keep all alive, sometimes for months of torture only to die. So hard on the families


No, you are not a bad person to think this way, I tend to agree with you. Who knows what the final outcome is going to be for Erin and, if she does make it, will she be fit and able? She was almost full term and weighed nearly 9lbs at birth, so that too is in her favour.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We were planning to leave at 8 am but it was raining when I got up at 6:30, not enough to do any good, just ugly for riding, it's starting to brighten up now so should br able to. Get on the road soon, if only I had known about the delay I could have slept another hour, I was really out like a light when the alarm went off


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, you are not a bad person to think this way, I tend to agree with you. Who knows what the final outcome is going to be for Erin and, if she does make it, will she be fit and able? She was almost full term and weighed nearly 9lbs at birth, so that too is in her favour.


Being a girl also tips the scales in her favor


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sonja, I think Mishka is saying, "Let's play birthday games, Mum!" Ha ha. Dogs have such great personalities. Happy birthday to your great girl.

Sending good thoughts for all those who are struggling, especially the wee ones.

I picked up the socks again last night--have six cuffs to do and that's finished.

Off to work for a bit--will try to get back later.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you are interested in knitting some dishcloths --- sam
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/arvoeino/dishclothes-scrubbies/?utm_campaign=bprecs&e_t=d9cbe683846c4539bc595f85ea55a9a6&utm_medium=2004&utm_source=31&utm_content=31173491109757377


Thanks Sam! There are some there that I have not seen. I just saved and printed the crochet towel holder pattern. I need a few of those! There are also some dishcloth patterns I need to save from there.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I need to get moving this morning. It's already 11 and I haven't done anything but clean out emails!

I want to say thank you to those of you who have registered for KAP! We have almost 20 attending at this point. Registration is technically closed, but if there is anyone who might still be interested, I won't turn you away. However, it would be great if you can let me know soon, as we have people making/buying things for the goody bags, so I really need a head count soon. It won't be long and KAP will be here!

I have been enjoying watching my hummingbird this morning. I put fresh juice in the feeder, and it is almost empty! I have not seen this much activity until now this year. Last year I put the feeder up, but never saw any hummingbirds. I did trim back some branches on the dog wood tree near by, so that may have helped. 

I still need to catch up here, but it will have to wait a bit.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got an email with this link this morning, I think it would make really pretty sweater cuffs.
> 
> https://patternduchess.leadpages.co/f/167614aa5239c5-14776fb46639c5/1445b9f5128bac-TSd1658hTYa7SpW3kQYfG/diagonal-ribbing-from-1959-by-pattern-duchess.pdf


That's pretty bonnie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We were planning to leave at 8 am but it was raining when I got up at 6:30, not enough to do any good, just ugly for riding, it's starting to brighten up now so should br able to. Get on the road soon, if only I had known about the delay I could have slept another hour, I was really out like a light when the alarm went off


Have good trip Bonnie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Sonja, I think Mishka is saying, "Let's play birthday games, Mum!" Ha ha. Dogs have such great personalities. Happy birthday to your great girl.
> 
> Sending good thoughts for all those who are struggling, especially the wee ones.
> 
> ...


She always wants to play . Just cleaned out the fountain ( sounds grand but it's not ) mishka is now trying to catch the water

Look forward to seeing all your socks . One pair at a time is my limit


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Why can't people leave items alone that don't belong to them . It's not as if you had left it out on the kerbside it was tucked away under the house . I'm quite lucky that way if things get left out they are still there the next day
> One of my neighbours has her little grandson living with her and all his toys including his bike are just there no fence protecting them and nothing had ever gone missing


South Auckland has a reputation of being 'crime central'- especially Mangere where I was living some 16 years ago- I was burgled there about three times I think. Once they took the Guinea Pig and Rabbit, AND their cage, this was shortly before Christmas, BTW.
It sounds as though you live in a very nice neighbourhood Sonja!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wish I knew how to post videos because it's very comical when she starts talking especially when you are trying to have a conversation and she decides to join in ????


That sounds hilarious! I've never really figured videos, so I'm no help to you there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So true. I also wonder sometimes if they go too far. When my youngest was in PICU with whooping cough, there were 2 kids in there, one almost 2 1/2 & other 3 who had great complications as babies, both were permanently on ventilators & would never go home. The one was a twin who came to visit while we were there, he was blind & couldn't walk or talk due to severe CP. I wondered if technology really did the family any favors by keeping them alive. Am I a bad person?
> When I first started working any child born before 28 weeks was given comfort care but by the time I left Sasktoon, they moved Heaven & Earth to keep all alive, sometimes for months of torture only to die. So hard on the families


If you're bad, Bonnie, I'm bad on this one with you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes, but they hadn't realised just how bad it was. Original plan was to wait until she was 3 months old then operate, but unfortunately it hasn't worked out that way.


mmmmmmm. I wonder how things have gone for her while I've been sleeping?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hopefully your luck is on the turn, Julie, and not before time!


With luck, that could be so, Kate! Bronwen and I have not had much to talk about lately, I have had so little drama from day to day. The only thing from our last conversation was that she and the kids had gone to see the BFG (Disney's interpretation of Roald Dahl) and DGS was rather frightened by it, at 6 years old.
I remember Auntie Karoline taking me to see Disney's Snow White and the Seven Dwarves, in Glasgow, when I was 4, I had to be removed screaming, I was so terrified by them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> South Auckland has a reputation of being 'crime central'- especially Mangere where I was living some 16 years ago- I was burgled there about three times I think. Once they took the Guinea Pig and Rabbit, AND their cage, this was shortly before Christmas, BTW.
> It sounds as though you live in a very nice neighbourhood Sonja!


It's such a shame that people can't be left to live in peace . I'm thinking you did not feel safe at all in that home 
I live in what Americans would call a suburb . It used to be a small area with lots of designated greenland round it that the council swore there would be no building on . Now there are more houses getting built day after day , the shame of it is that there is no need to build on the green land as they have cleared and knocked down lots of old houses so plenty of land to build new houses on , but it is a nice area I've lived here 30 years and never been burgled or had any major problems , had the odd times when teenagers are drinking in the woods but that's kids for you


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have good trip Bonnie


From me, too, Bonnie, Hope you get good riding weather all through!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's such a shame that people can't be left to live in peace . I'm thinking you did not feel safe at all in that home
> I live in what Americans would call a suburb . It used to be a small area with lots of designated greenland round it that the council swore there would be no building on . Now there are more houses getting built day after day , the shame of it is that there is no need to build on the green land as they have cleared and knocked down lots of old houses so plenty of land to build new houses on , but it is a nice area I've lived here 30 years and never been burgled or had any major problems , had the odd times when teenagers are drinking in the woods but that's kids for you


I did not feel safe at all, made worse that I could not get rid of the rats. A lot of people around had babies and inevitably had disposables in great mounds in their rubbish, in my opinion that was the root cause of the problem, I had about 8 cats at one point, but still had the rats. NOT GOOD. I was so relieved to be able at last to move out. I had a real fear of dying in that flat.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> From me, too, Bonnie, Hope you get good riding weather all through!


from me to Bonnie , enjoy x


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Well can you all hear me screaming?knitting away happily on my sweater when the cable and needle on my fixed circular parted company right in the middle of 336 stitches,and because there are lots of yo,k2tog,SSK i will have to pick back a couple of rows ...Aaaaaagggggggggggggg


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Well can you all hear me screaming?knitting away happily on my sweater when the cable and needle on my fixed circular parted company right in the middle of 336 stitches,and because there are lots of yo,k2tog,SSK i will have to pick back a couple of rows ...Aaaaaagggggggggggggg


I think I can hear you, 12,000 miles away on that one- what an awful parting! Wishing you lots of patience!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ooh, Agnes! I feel your pain. Hope you can get it back together without too much agony.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Agnes, how frustrating. Hope you are able to pick up stitches.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I just posted over on pictures, but I know some of y'all don't look at all parts of the forum, so I thought I'd share here also. It's a hat I did for DD (Amy van de Laar is the designer on Ravelry). She asked me for it because she loves bees, and well, of course I made it for her. :sm04: Given my slight obsession with twisted stitches this year, it seemed perfect for both of us!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just posted over on pictures, but I know some of y'all don't look at all parts of the forum, so I thought I'd share here also. It's a hat I did for DD (Amy van de Laar is the designer on Ravelry). She asked me for it because she loves bees, and well, of course I made it for her. :sm04: Given my slight obsession with twisted stitches this year, it seemed perfect for both of us!


love it :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:



> For someone so young she is definitely strong and a fighter I'm hoping and hoping that she wins this fight . The rest will hopefully help her little body to start healing


Yes, these little ones do fight to live. I saw it with some of them when my youngest had heart surgery. Miracles, medical and otherwise do happen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just posted over on pictures, but I know some of y'all don't look at all parts of the forum, so I thought I'd share here also. It's a hat I did for DD (Amy van de Laar is the designer on Ravelry). She asked me for it because she loves bees, and well, of course I made it for her. :sm04: Given my slight obsession with twisted stitches this year, it seemed perfect for both of us!


It looks lovely, Sorlenna!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Well can you all hear me screaming?knitting away happily on my sweater when the cable and needle on my fixed circular parted company right in the middle of 336 stitches,and because there are lots of yo,k2tog,SSK i will have to pick back a couple of rows ...Aaaaaagggggggggggggg


Oh no Agnes I feel your pain hope you get all the stitches back without to much trouble


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I just posted over on pictures, but I know some of y'all don't look at all parts of the forum, so I thought I'd share here also. It's a hat I did for DD (Amy van de Laar is the designer on Ravelry). She asked me for it because she loves bees, and well, of course I made it for her. :sm04: Given my slight obsession with twisted stitches this year, it seemed perfect for both of us!


Lovely hat . I like the stitch pattern you used


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, beautiful hat!
Cleaned house, filed bills, water jogged an hour. Think I'm getting my energy back after long day with flowers.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just posted over on pictures, but I know some of y'all don't look at all parts of the forum, so I thought I'd share here also. It's a hat I did for DD (Amy van de Laar is the designer on Ravelry). She asked me for it because she loves bees, and well, of course I made it for her. :sm04: Given my slight obsession with twisted stitches this year, it seemed perfect for both of us!


Lovely!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it time to meet me here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-411794-1.html#9300134


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You do it the same way as with other pictures once it is on your computer.


Swedenme said:


> Wish I knew how to post videos because it's very comical when she starts talking especially when you are trying to have a conversation and she decides to join in ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm still debating on whether to untangle it or chuck it. Fortunately it isn't expensive yarn and not something I had marked yet for a project; Alice actually brought all 3 skeins out but had only had time to get into one of the.


agnescr said:


> oh gwen thank goodness it wasn't your newly dyed yarn...will you be able to untangle it?.......I often get that job from friends, i find it relaxing to untangle yarn


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I do believe I did hear you Agnes!


agnescr said:


> Well can you all hear me screaming?knitting away happily on my sweater when the cable and needle on my fixed circular parted company right in the middle of 336 stitches,and because there are lots of yo,k2tog,SSK i will have to pick back a couple of rows ...Aaaaaagggggggggggggg


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, you are not a bad person to think this way, I tend to agree with you. Who knows what the final outcome is going to be for Erin and, if she does make it, will she be fit and able? She was almost full term and weighed nearly 9lbs at birth, so that too is in her favour.


The other trouble is that they likely had no idea what would be involved with all the added complications that arose and once you start it is hard to stop.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Well can you all hear me screaming?knitting away happily on my sweater when the cable and needle on my fixed circular parted company right in the middle of 336 stitches,and because there are lots of yo,k2tog,SSK i will have to pick back a couple of rows ...Aaaaaagggggggggggggg


Screaming allowed-it is really frustrating when something like that happens. And you can't even blame yourself (or the dog, cat etc).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just posted over on pictures, but I know some of y'all don't look at all parts of the forum, so I thought I'd share here also. It's a hat I did for DD (Amy van de Laar is the designer on Ravelry). She asked me for it because she loves bees, and well, of course I made it for her. :sm04: Given my slight obsession with twisted stitches this year, it seemed perfect for both of us!


Looks great


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Marilyn and Sonja, hard losses to bear. Hugs to both of you.
> Trying to send pics of yesterday's wildflower trip. Scenery lovely but not as dramatic as Saturday's trip. We were in the Southern Sierras not high country.
> Well drats only find this pic. Will do detective work and see where in outer space other pics are!


Lovely to see you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene love pic of you and French friend.


Ditto


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> hoping to show pic of high meadow.


Beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Have about 15 pages to read will go and read them later, finished my socks this morning at knitting group, no sewn the end in,perfect fit for me , nice and cosy might keep them on as it is cold and wet here says 16c/61f but I beg to differ feels like 10c/50f


Love the socks. Bet you have warm feet now!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For Gwen, progress on her Guernsey- I am working the back yoke.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo! Non-crocheter just made a crochet curly-Q! Off to make about 30 + more!
> Doesn't take much to make me feel accomplished....LOL!


You did a great job!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie this is just too beautiful! I will without a doubt sport the best looking sweater in Georgia! I will be the bomb of the grandmas for sure when I wear it this next winter. AND each time I wear it, it will be like a hug from you dear friend.


You will look great in it! And Julie hugs to treasure right along with it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Forgot to add this last week after all the talk about peonies the other week


Pretty. Do you have big black ants that make them open? Mom's peonies always had the ants, and she said the ants were what made the flowers open.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It does give cause for a lot of chuckles!


It does! But what I think is great, we have gotten to know each other so well, that we can usually read it as written, but know what was intended, or even just automatically translate to what was meant without realizing we have done it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Am so glad most sites now have edit on them ,have posted some howlers lol


You should see some of what my dyslexic fingers try to post! :sm06: :sm09: The back space key is my best friend when typing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> How did your doctors appointment go Agnes did they find out why you had low blood pressure ?
> I got my diagnosis completely wrong not asthma at all , was there quite a while and got quite a few things checked from my ears and throat , heart , lungs, stomach list goes on , my blood pressure was perfect always has been , I told her to come and check it when husband annoys me and see how perfect it is then , even got my temperature taken long time since I've had that done I'm thinking old style ones they used to stick under the tongue ????.
> Apparently I've got a reflux problem that's causing me all the breathlessness and coughing problems want to do another test so I have to go back


I didn't think of reflux! I didn't put it together with the breathlessness. I should have with the coughing with no cold, ect. I was on acid reducer for a couple of years because of the cough reflux caused. I have not taken it since Christmas, as I didn't like taking it so long when the instructions say to only take for 2 weeks. I weaned myself off. Haven't needed them since. I am wondering if my thyroid nodules had something to do with it. Hope you get it under control and feel better soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She wants to rule out a couple of things but apparently it could be stress related


It could very well be. Seems like mine started about the time my dad got so bad, 3 years ago. Well, almost 4, as it started about 9 months before he passed away. That is also when my panic attacks started again. I hate when they start. Ummm, thinking about that....... you said breathlessness...... That is how my panic attacks start, like I can't breathe. Like trying to breathe through a hot wet rag. I started with them in high school, but we never heard about such things then (mid 70's) so I didn't think about it, until I started with them again 4 years ago. There has been a thing going around face book on how to ground yourself when you feel one coming on, so you can control it. Let me look, I have it saved in my phone so I have it when I need it.

Anxiety attack grounding:
Look around
Find 5 things you can see
4 things you can touch
3 things you can hear
2 things you can smell
1 thing you can taste.

If you can remember this to try when you feel one coming on, it will start to distract you a bit so it doesn't get so bad. I never can remember them all, but trying to remember them has helped.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Small change in medication Sonja blood pressure 119/50(normal seems to be 120/80) didnt seem too concerened though it was hospital that said see doctor. go back in 2 weeks,though I did say I never feel 100% cant say exactly what is wrong but never feel well.........everything seems to be so dragged out these days
> 
> you too need to relax,did they suggest anything that might help with the reflux?


The /50 part seems pretty low to me. Seems like someone I know, can't remember who, but not some one here, was sent to the hospital because theirs was low like that, but maybe I have the order of the numbers mixed up. Maybe their top number was really low also. Good that the meds were adjusted a bit to see if it helps.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Aye just like everyone here in the TP, chin up grin and bear it :sm17:


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought this was interesting. i know - i am way behind - i will be on yet tonight. --- sam
> 
> http://www.straw.com/crystalpalaceyarns/patterns/regpatts4/yarnsA-G/cottwirl-TuniWashCloth.html


Thanks Sam!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> LOL!
> 
> BTW I am now in the last stage of calculating the water bill so I can pay it direct to Nasir, who has paid it, and I should from now on be getting email invoices.


So glad to hear that it seems to be sorted out!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope it is not as horrid as feared and first reported.


Ditto


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The amounts that the previous tenants had failed to pay are horrific!


From the condition of the house to begin with, that doesn't surprise me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Especially the profane 'illustrations' we ended up painting over.
> 
> But it does feel like home now, and I'm not far from being really organised.


I am so glad you feel at home now, and are getting more organized!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Thanks Mary! It does take a long time when you are a collector like me- I am getting help tomorrow morning to have my work station desk installed- then I will move the laptop, printer, and quite a lot of my knitting things through to the end room. It gets the sun all morning in Winter- much longer in Summer, the exercycle will go through, too, so my sitting room will be a lot less cluttered.


That will make things more comfortable for you. And easier to move around in the rooms that way.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Pretty. Do you have big black ants that make them open? Mom's peonies always had the ants, and she said the ants were what made the flowers open.


I'm pretty sure that's an old wives tale.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Agnes, I can understand you screaming! Would never happen if you only had 50 stitches, always happens at the worst time.

Sorleena, beautiful hat


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth will be away for some of those days- though she is going to Sicily the day I get back so I won't see her for about 3 weeks-she will sure have changed in that time. Tomorrow will probably be the last time until 27th at the earliest so almost 4 weeks.


Can you Skype with them, so you get to see some of the changes?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Still not very encouraging news about Erin. I got this from my niece this morning.....
> 
> "Erin had another 10 hour operation yesterday to put a stent in her heart as an artery was blocked. The doctors have said there's now no more they can do in regards to surgery on her heart, so they are hoping this will help her lungs too, but the stents don't grow with the baby so this will mean further operations. They said they wouldn't normally do this in a baby as young as 3 weeks old, but didn't have any other option. She's back on the ecmo machine so hoping she can rest now without anything else going wrong and try to recover from this terrible start she's had."
> 
> She's obviously a wee fighter, but how long can she keep going? Her mum and dad are staying in the Ronald McDonald house near the hospital and her big brother (he's 3) is being looked after by his grandparents. My heart goes out to all of them.


So sad to hear this. Such a little thing to go through so much. Keeping her and family in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Paid last year's bill, just got to locate where the money is for this year- I know it's safe, just not in my bank account.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> This is the u tube video ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> No I dont know, but I am guessing maybe 6-700 so far. Of course I will be the lucky one to count them towards the end of the year. :sm11:


 :sm11: Count them in small groups/piles, perhaps into baskets of designated amounts, then you can add up the separate piles. Might make it easier!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's a tough one knowing how much to do for them isn't it? Is all her suffering worth it? Especially if she doesn't make it. But how hard would it be to refuse treatment.


I was thinking the same. Sometimes I wonder if our medical advancement is too much at times like this.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Lot of work goes into each star so well done to you on the many stars you have produced :sm24: :sm24:


Hmm, I wonder if I could do this with basket reed? Mmm, maybe not, not with having to fold the triangle pointy parts. Maybe not crease them, and leave them loopy? Any one else weave baskets that can bounce ideas back? I shouldn't be thinking at 12:15AM!!!!! :sm16: :sm01:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Have they put bonding squares with her Kate?


What are bonding squares, please?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> So glad to hear that it seems to be sorted out!


It is a huge relief.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That will make things more comfortable for you. And easier to move around in the rooms that way.


It will indeed- there is a lot more space, visually, in the sitting room, and literally, without the exercycle.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> lots of baby care units now use bonding squares, they are usually 4 inch knitted or crocheted squares one goes in mums bra one goes with baby, then swapped over when mum visits, so that there is always the smell of each with the other....they seem to have been a great success, we have done many with our knitting group for various hospitals and they are always in great demand


That is a wonderful idea!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We were planning to leave at 8 am but it was raining when I got up at 6:30, not enough to do any good, just ugly for riding, it's starting to brighten up now so should br able to. Get on the road soon, if only I had known about the delay I could have slept another hour, I was really out like a light when the alarm went off


Wishing you safe travels!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Well can you all hear me screaming?knitting away happily on my sweater when the cable and needle on my fixed circular parted company right in the middle of 336 stitches,and because there are lots of yo,k2tog,SSK i will have to pick back a couple of rows ...Aaaaaagggggggggggggg


I can hear you, and I am joining you, though mine didn't cause the trouble yours did. Mine was only on a pair of simple socks. I had been having issues with that end catching and holding the stitches when I switched needles, but hadn't noticed it was cracking. I was lucky enough that it actually broke at the beginning of a row and I could just put those stitches back and transfer to a new needle. So sorry you have to pick back.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just posted over on pictures, but I know some of y'all don't look at all parts of the forum, so I thought I'd share here also. It's a hat I did for DD (Amy van de Laar is the designer on Ravelry). She asked me for it because she loves bees, and well, of course I made it for her. :sm04: Given my slight obsession with twisted stitches this year, it seemed perfect for both of us!


Nice work!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorienna, beautiful hat!
> Cleaned house, filed bills, water jogged an hour. Think I'm getting my energy back after long day with flowers.


Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> It could very well be. Seems like mine started about the time my dad got so bad, 3 years ago. Well, almost 4, as it started about 9 months before he passed away. That is also when my panic attacks started again. I hate when they start. Ummm, thinking about that....... you said breathlessness...... That is how my panic attacks start, like I can't breathe. Like trying to breathe through a hot wet rag. I started with them in high school, but we never heard about such things then (mid 70's) so I didn't think about it, until I started with them again 4 years ago. There has been a thing going around face book on how to ground yourself when you feel one coming on, so you can control it. Let me look, I have it saved in my phone so I have it when I need it.
> 
> Anxiety attackC grounding:
> Look around
> ...


Thank you Tami it does feel a bit like how I have heard panic attacks described


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> The /50 part seems pretty low to me. Seems like someone I know, can't remember who, but not some one here, was sent to the hospital because theirs was low like that, but maybe I have the order of the numbers mixed up. Maybe their top number was really low also. Good that the meds were adjusted a bit to see if it helps.


Top perfect, bottom quite low. But not requiring immediate attention so good that left for her doctor to deal with. Unless you are dehydrated or in shock etc and no symptoms of the low BP no rush to deal with it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Can you Skype with them, so you get to see some of the changes?


Did think I would suggest that- they don't want screens for her but this might be different.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> From me, too, Bonnie, Hope you get good riding weather all through!


And from me too....


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tami it does feel a bit like how I have heard panic attacks described


Hope it helps.


----------

